# knitting tea party 16 october '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 16 October 15

Do you realize just how close the holidays are? I try to keep mine as low key as possible. Im too old to enjoy the hordes of people out and about. I just dont like crowds anymore. However  I do enjoy the kindnesses that are shown during the holiday season and wonder why they cant happen during the year also.

There is definitely a feel of fall in the air. 52° has been about the high during the day this week and we have had a steady wind. Today is the first day of sunshine in a little while  if you were out of the wind and sitting in the sun it would be pleasant. I sat on the edge of the porch when I came back from Heidis this morning for a very little while. It was quite warm but then the wind picked up and the warmness vanished.

Heidi is making a new purse. Ive lost count of how many she has made. We always discuss it together  which makes me feel good  things like pockets and how you would do certain things. On this one she would like dividers clear to the bottom and we discussed how it could be done. I also made the suggestion the one of the dividers could be a zippered pocket. I am anxious to see it finished. She does lovely work.

I baby sat Bentley this morning while Heidi went for a haircut. What a boy  it is just fun watching him and all that he does. I heard him out in the cupboards and then he trotted in with the pretzel bag  looked at me and said I wanted a pretzel. So he went and got them. He was watching bubble guppies  really  who dreams up these shows? I would rather watch the cartoons we grew up with  at least they were funny.

Saturday is Heidi and Garys anniversary  I would have to ask how many  but they are going to Toledo for Saturday and Sunday  their usual anniversary trip. Dont know if they will Christmas shop or not  it will just be nice for them to be together without the kids. On the children front  bailee informed us she can get her drivers permit in five day  I am fearful  she listens to no one  I think this training will be up to Gary. Lol

Im feeling a little eleven oclockish  think this pizza would fit the bill.

PIZZA WITH FIGS, PROSCIUTTO AND ARUGULA[.COLOR]

INGREDIENTS

1 Delallo Italian Pizza Dough Kit
olive oil for drizzling
2 large balls of fresh mozzarella, torn
1 cup fresh arugula
8 slices prosciutto de parma
6 small figs, cut into quarters or halves
Aged balsamic for drizzling
Kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

1.	Pre-heat your oven to 450 degrees. Thirty minutes before cooking the pizza, put your pizza stone in the oven.

2.	Follow the directions on the Delallo Italian Pizza Dough kit to make the dough. Once the dough is ready, divide the pizza dough into 2 even pieces. Stretch each piece of dough in a circular motion, then lay them both out on a flat surface and flatten out using a rolling pin. If you have a pizza peel, sprinkle some flour on it and place the stretched out dough on the peel.

3.	Once your 2 pizza doughs are flat and ready to be cooked, drizzle the top of each with olive oil.

4.	Tear the mozzarella into pieces and top each pizza with equal amounts of the mozzarella and season with salt and pepper. Transfer the pizzas into the oven and bake for 12-13 minutes until the crust is golden.

5.	Remove pizza from the oven and top with the arugula, prosciutto and figs. Drizzle with the aged balsamic and season with salt and pepper.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/arugula-fig-pizza

Hidden Veg Bolognese By Heidi

This hidden veg Bolognese is so versatile, its a good idea to make a large batch and either freeze some or just keep it in the fridge for a weeks worth of quick meals.

Makes a great breakfast with some scrambled eggs

For dinner, just add a dollop of sour cream, toss in a few leaves and optional cheese.

It has all the veggies already inside, so you can literally just have a bowl of this if you like.

Serve inside egg wraps, along with shredded lettuce, sour cream, avocado, tomato & cheese  a la Mexican burrito

Serve with zoodles {zucchini noodles} for an extra dose of zucchini-goodness

Use as a pizza topping for your cauli-pizza, along with cheese and sour cream

Servings: 10

You will need:

1/2 green pepper, cut into large chunks
1 red onion, diced
1/2 kg + 1 cup mini Rosa tomatoes
olive oil
salt
1 kg minced beef {normal fat, not lean}
2 medium carrots, grated
3 medium zucchini, grated
2 tbs coconut oil
2 small birds eye chilies, slit open lengthwise

Directions

1)Place the green pepper, onion and 1/2 kg Rosa tomatoes in a roasting dish.

2)Drizzle generously {about 2 tbs} with olive oil and season with salt.

3)Roast under the grill of the oven for 40 minutes, stirring every now and then.

4)Let it cool a bit and then blitz it with a stick blender.

5)Heat the coconut oil in a large pot and fry the mince. Season with salt - 1-2 tsp.

6)When the mince is almost cooked, add the roast tomato puree, chilies & grated veggies.

7)Blitz the remaining cup of tomatoes with a stick blender. {You can use tinned tomatoes, but I prefer to use fresh, plump, red tomatoes.}

8)Add the blitzed raw tomatoes chilies, give everything a stir, place a lid on the pot and let it gently simmer away for about half an hour to 45 minutes.

http://foodiegoesprimal.com/2015/10/09/hidden-veg-bolognese/

PALEO ZUPPA TOSCANA

Paleo Zuppa Toscana is a rich soup filled with potatoes, kale, Italian sausage and bacon. Your slow cooker makes this dairy free recipe easy to make. This Paleo Zuppa Toscana is our grain free, gluten free, sugar free and dairy free version of one of our Olive Garden favorites.

Author: Julie
Recipe type: Main
Cuisine: American
Serves: 6 servings

Ingredients

1 lb. bacon, cooked and crumbled
1 lb. Italian sausage, browned and drained
4 cups chicken stock
1 teaspoon minced garlic
1 medium onion, diced
3 large potatoes, peeled and cut into cubes
2 cups kale, diced
1 can full fat coconut milk, refrigerated

Instructions

1.	Place half of the cooked and crumbled bacon into the slow cooker. Reserve the other half as a topping for the soup.

2.	Add the Italian sausage, chicken stock, garlic, onion and potatoes to the slow cooker.

3.	Cover and simmer on low for 6-8 hours, or on high for 4-6 hours until the potatoes are tender.

4.	With 30 minutes left, add the kale to the slow cooker. Cover and allow the kale to cook for 30 minutes.

5.	Five minutes before serving, open the can of refrigerated coconut cream and add just the solid white cream to the slow cooker. Reserve the clear coconut milk for another use. Let the cream heat through the soup for about 5 minutes.

6.	Serve with crumbled bacon on top.

http://www.tastesoflizzyt.com/2015/01/16/paleo-zuppa-toscana/

Indian Spiced Red Lentil and Chicken Soup

Servings: 4-6 servings

Ingredients

2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 tablespoon garam masala (curry powder is a fine substitute)
3 medium carrots, diced into 1/4-inch chunks
1 medium yellow onion, finely chopped
1 tart-yet-sweet apple, such as Honeycrisp or Fuji, peeled and finely chopped
2 medium celery stalks, finely chopped
6 cups low sodium chicken broth, best quality such as Swanson
1 cup canned unsweetened coconut milk 
1 cup red lentils
1/4 teaspoon ginger powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
2 cups shredded, skinless cooked chicken, from a store-bought rotisserie chicken or leftovers 
1-2 tablespoons fresh lime juice, plus 6 lime wedges, for serving (you'll need 2-3 limes)
Pinch cayenne pepper (optional)
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro, for serving

Instructions
1)Heat the vegetable oil in a large soup pot over medium heat. Add the garam masala and cook for 30 seconds, or until fragrant. Add the chopped carrots, onions, apples, and celery and cook, stirring frequently, until softened, 7-8 minutes.

2)Add the chicken broth, coconut milk, red lentils, ginger and salt to the pot. Bring to a boil over high heat, then reduce the heat to low and simmer for about 15 minutes, or until the lentils are tender and starting to break down.

3)Add the cooked chicken and 1 tablespoon lime juice, and heat until warmed through. Taste and adjust seasoning with salt, more lime juice and cayenne pepper, if desired. Serve the soup generously sprinkled with fresh chopped cilantro, with lime wedges on the side.

Note: The soup will thicken as it sits. Add more chicken broth to thin it out if necessary.

Serving Size: 1 Serving: Calories 335 - Calories from Fat 180

% Daily Value: Total Fat 20g; 20% - Saturated Fat 7g; 7% - Cholesterol 90mg; 90% - Sodium 550mg; 550% - Total Carbohydrate 15g; 15% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 1% - Protein 25g;25%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin C 10%; 10% - Iron 8%; 8%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 1 Fat;

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2015/10/indian-red-lentil-soup.html

CURRIED CHICKEN AND RICE SOUP BY JAMIE GELLER

This delicious curried chicken soup combines leftover or rotisserie chicken with the bold flavors of coconut milk, curry and lime for a wonderfully light but satisfying meal. It has rice in it too, so it is really a one pot dinner. Serve with some spring rolls or dumplings if desired.

4 Servings

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup red onion, sliced
1 teaspoon grated ginger
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1/2 cup shredded carrot
4 cup chicken stock
1/2 cup brown rice
1 (13.5-ounce) can coconut milk
2 cup shredded cooked chicken
1/2 teaspoon lime zest
2 tablespoon lime juice
1 tablespoon curry powder
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped (optional)

PREPARATION

1)In a large saucepan, heat olive oil over medium high heat.

2)Sauté onions, ginger and garlic for about 4 minutes or until tender. Add carrots and sauté 2 more minutes. Add chicken stock and brown rice and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and cook for 30 minutes or until rice is tender.

3)Stir in coconut milk, chicken, lime zest and juice, curry powder and salt and cook 5 minutes, until chicken is heated through. Stir in cilantro and serve.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/curried-chicken-and-rice-soup/

Matzo Ball Soup

Total Cost: $6.90
Cost Per Serving: $1.38
Serves: 5 (2 cups soup, 3 matzo balls each)

Ingredients

SOUP

1 Tbsp vegetable or canola oil $0.04
2 cloves garlic $0.16
1 yellow onion $0.37
3 carrots $0.32
3 stalks celery $0.56
1 chicken breast (about ¾ lb.) $1.33*
6 cups chicken broth $0.76**
2 cups water $0.00
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
Few sprigs fresh dill $1.19

MATZO BALLS

3 large eggs $1.13
3 Tbsp vegetable or canola oil $0.12
¾ cup matzo meal $0.80
1 tsp salt $0.05
½ tsp baking powder $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.02
3 Tbsp water $0.00

Instructions

1)Mince the garlic and dice the onion, celery, and carrots. Sauté the garlic, onion, celery, and carrots with the vegetable oil in a large pot over medium heat until the onions are soft and transparent (about five minutes).

2)Add the chicken breast, chicken broth, 2 cups water, some freshly cracked pepper, and one or two sprigs of dill to the pot. Place a lid on the pot and let it come up to a boil. Once it reaches a boil, turn the heat down to low and let it simmer for 30 minutes.

3)While the soup is simmering mix the matzo ball dough. In a medium bowl, whisk together the eggs and vegetable oil. Add the matzo meal, salt, baking powder, and a little freshly cracked pepper to the eggs and oil. Stir until well combined. Finally, add 3 Tbsp water and stir until smooth again. Refrigerate the mixture for 30 minutes to allow the matzo meal time to absorb the moisture.

4)After the chicken soup has simmered carefully remove the chicken breast and shred it with a fork. Return the shredded chicken to the soup. Taste the broth and adjust the salt if needed.

5)Once the matzo ball mix has refrigerated and stiffened up, begin to form it into ping pong sized balls. Drop the balls into the simmering soup as they are formed, returning the lid to the pot after each one. Once all the matzo balls are in the soup, let them simmer for 20 minutes without removing the lid. Make sure the soup is gently simmering the entire time.

6)Add a couple sprigs of fresh dill just before serving.

Notes: *My chicken breasts were on sale. You can use boneless, skinless or bone-in and skin on. Bone-in gives the best flavor, but be sure to remove the skin before adding it to the soup. The bones can be removed when you shred the chicken. **I use Better Than Bouillon to make inexpensive broth in the exact quantity that I need.

www.budgetbytes.com

Pecan and Pretzel Crusted Baked Chicken Tenders

Serves: 4 servings

Ingredients

4.7 ounce bottle Nado's Peri-Peri sauce (or other hot sauce)
1½ pounds chicken tenders
1 cup pretzel twists
1 cup Fisher® Chefs Naturals Pecan Halves
1 egg, beaten
¼ cup flour
¼ cup Ranch Dressing

Instructions

1.	Preheat oven to 425°F

2.	Place chicken tenders in a baking dish and top with hot sauce, reserving 1 tablespoon of hot sauce.

3.	Line a baking sheet with tin foil and spray with non-stick cooking spray.

4.	Place pretzel twists and Fisher® Chef's Naturals Pecan Halves in the canister of a food processor. Process until coarse. Pour pecan mixture into a shallow bowl.

5.	Dredge chicken in flour, egg, then pecan mixture until chicken is fully coated and place on the prepared baking sheet.

6.	Bake at 425° for 25 minutes, or until golden brown, turning once at 10 minutes.

7.	Mix remaining tablespoon of hot sauce with ranch dressing.

8.	Serve chicken tenders with a side of spicy dressing sauce for dipping.

http://dineanddish.net/2015/10/pecan-and-pretzel-crusted-baked-chicken-tenders/

BAKED SWEET AND SPICY CHICKEN BREASTS RECIPE by Amy Johnson

And dont toss that sauce! Use it to serve along with the chicken, with rice, and/or roasted veggies. A delicious ending, indeed.

Author: ©Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats
Serves: 4

Ingredients

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
¼ cup honey
¼ cup hot sauce/sriracha
⅓ cup soy sauce (or Tamari)
½ teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon garlic powder (or 4 garlic cloves, minced)
1 tablespoon toasted sesame seeds

Instructions

1.	Preheat oven to 400-degrees F.

2.	Pat chicken breast dry with paper towels and arrange in a single layer in an oven-proof skillet or baking dish.

3.	Whisk together honey, hot sauce, soy sauce, lime juice, minced garlic, and ginger. Pour over chicken. Turn chicken as needed to fully coat in sauce. Sprinkle with sesame seeds.

4.	Bake in 350-degree F oven until chicken is done,* about 25-30 minutes.

Note: Chicken breasts may also be butterflied, or sliced up then added to the sauce before cooking. Or substitute with chicken tenders. Adjust cook time accordingly. The sauce is a nice amount of spicy, but if you'd like it hotter, add a bit more hot sauce at a time to desired taste while preparing the sauce.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/baked-sweet-and-spicy-chicken-breasts-recipe/

Butter Roasted Chicken 

Ingredients

1 whole chicken (fryer), 3-5 pounds
Assorted vegetables of your choice, cut into bite size pieces if large
½ cup butter (1 stick)
1+1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon basil
1 teaspoon parsley
½ teaspoon black pepper
½ teaspoon garlic powder

Instructions

1.	Preheat oven to 425. Place butter in 9x13 baking dish and put in oven to melt while it preheats.

2.	In small bowl, stir together all seasonings.

3.	Once butter is melted, place chicken in center of pan. Brush melted butter all over and sprinkle liberally with seasonings, reserving about a teaspoon for veggies.

4.	Arrange vegetables around chicken in pan. Sprinkle remaining seasonings over them.

5.	Place this, uncovered, in oven for one to one and a half hours, basting vegetables and chicken with butter in pan from time to time and covering loosely with foil if necessary to prevent overbrowning, until chicken is fully cooked and juices run clear.

6.	Enjoy!

Notes: The seasonings you use are absolutely customizable. You can do exactly as I do or just use mine as a very general guideline. I am using all dried herbs.

http://www.southernplate.com/2015/10/butter-roasted-chicken-and-our-october-beach-trip.html

Slow Cooker Coq au Vin Paleo

Ingredients

1.	4 large chicken breasts
2.	1 cup fresh button mushrooms ½ pound carrots, peeled and cut into chunky pieces, about 1 inch  4 celery stalks, cut into chunky pieces, about 1 inch
3.	½ pound shallots, peeled
4.	3 ounce bacon, chopped
5.	1 ½ tbsp fresh parsley plus extra for serving
6.	2 cloves garlic, minced or pressed 1 tsp dried oregano 1 tsp dried thyme
7.	1 bay leaf 1/8 teaspoon black pepper
8.	½ tsp salt
9.	1 large tomato, finely chopped
10.	1 tbsp white wine vinegar  1 ½ cup chicken broth
11.	1 ½ cups water 1 tbsp arrowroot flour (optional)
12.	1 tbsp olive oil

Instructions

1)In a large Dutch oven heat the olive oil over medium heat. Add the bacon and sauté until crisp. Remove the bacon with a slotted spoon and set aside.

2)Working in batches, brown the chicken. Transfer to a plate. Add the carrots, onions, garlic, celery, tomato, soup and vinegar. Add the chicken, bacon, thyme, oregano, parsley, salt, black pepper and bay leaf. Add the water, cover the pot with a lid and cook over medium high heat for two hours.

3)If using a slow cooker, cook the bacon and brown the chicken in a pan then transfer the browned chicken, cooked bacon and the rest of ingredients (except arrowroot flour) in the slow cooker. Set the slow cooker on high setting, cover and cook until the chicken is fork-tender, about 2 hours.

4)Using a slotted spoon, transfer chicken, mushrooms, carrot, celery and onions to a platter discarding the bay leaf. Cover to keep warm.

5)In a small bowl combine 1/2 cup of the liquid from the pot or slow cooker with arrowroot flour. Stir to mix and then cook until sauce thicken. Pour the sauce over chicken and vegetables, sprinkle with chopped fresh parsley and serve.

http://paleogrubs.com/slow-cooker-coq-au-vin-recipe

Creamy Au Gratin Potatoes by CathyM

The creamy cheese sauce and the tender potatoes in this classic French dish combine to make a deliciously addictive experience. It's a great side dish with a roast pork loin or beef tenderloin. Add a green salad and French bread, and you have found the magic path to a man's heart. To avoid lumps in your sauce, add the milk just a little at a time as you stir the flour and butter. Experiment with different cheeses for variety.

4 servings

Ingredients
4 russet potatoes, sliced into 1/4 inch slices 
1 onion, sliced into rings 
salt and pepper to taste 
3 tablespoons butter 
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 cups milk 
1 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese

Directions

1)Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Butter a 1 quart casserole dish.

2)Layer 1/2 of the potatoes into bottom of the prepared casserole dish. Top with the onion slices, and add the remaining potatoes. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

3)In a medium-size saucepan melt butter over medium heat. Mix in the flour and salt, and stir constantly with a whisk for one minute. Stir in milk. Cook until mixture has thickened. Stir in cheese all at once, and continue stirring until melted, about 30 to 60 seconds. Pour cheese over the potatoes, and cover the dish with aluminum foil.

4)Bake 1 1/2 hours in the preheated oven.

Tip: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/15925/creamy-au-gratin-potatoes

Italian Sausage Gravy and Biscuits by Jay

yields 4 servings

Ingredients

1 (12 ounce) package ground Italian sausage 
1/2 cup onion, diced 
1 (16 ounce) jar Classico Fresh Four Cheese Alfredo Sauce 3 fresh sage leaves, finely chopped 
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/4 cup chopped green onion 
1 (10 ounce) can refrigerated biscuit dough, baked according to package

Instructions

Directions

1)Cook sausage in a large skillet over medium heat until no longer pink, following cooking instructions indicated on the packaging. Add diced onions and continue to cook until onion softens and turns transparent. Drain fat.

2)Stir in the Alfredo sauce, sage and black pepper. Bring to a simmer, stirring occasionally; reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes.

3)Serve over fresh biscuits and top with green onion.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (4 total)  Calorie 492 kcal; 25% - Fat 26.9 g; 41% - Carbs 44.4g; 14% - Protein 18 g; 36% - Cholesterol 34 mg;11% - Sodium 1843 mg; 74%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/238605/italian-sausage-gravy-and-biscuits

Tuna Garden Casserole by ZAPATISTA234

"This easy to prepare version of the classic tuna casserole contains leafy greens, bell pepper, and penne noodles. You can easily substitute the vegetables with what you have in the refrigerator."

Makes 8 servings

Ingredients

8 ounces penne pasta 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 large onion, chopped 
2 stalks celery, chopped 
1 red bell pepper, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, crushed 
salt, to taste 
ground black pepper, to taste 
1/4 cup sherry 
1/2 pound kale, stems removed and leaves coarsely chopped 
1 (14.1 ounce) can potato leek soup 
1 cup vegetable broth 
1 (6 ounce) can tuna packed in water, drained 
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese 
1/3 cup herb seasoned bread

Directions

1)Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Lightly grease a 2 quart casserole dish.

2)Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil, add penne pasta, and cook 10 minutes or until al dente; drain.

3)Heat the oil in a large wok or skillet over medium-high heat. Mix in onion and cook 5 minutes. Stir in the celery and bell pepper and continue cooking for another five minutes. Mix in the garlic, salt and pepper and continue cooking 3 minutes. Pour in sherry; stir in the kale and cover. Reduce heat to medium and cook for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the kale has wilted.

4)Transfer wok mixture to a large bowl. Mix in the cooked pasta, soup, vegetable broth, and tuna. Pour mixture into the prepared casserole dish. Top with a layer of mozzarella followed by a layer of bread crumbs.

5)Bake uncovered in the preheated oven for 25 minutes.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (8 total)  Calories 290 kcal; 15% - Fat 7.9 g; 12% - Carbs 38.6g; 12% - Protein 15.6 g; 31% - Cholesterol 23 mg; 8% - Sodium 456 mg; 18%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/112157/tuna-garden-casserole

heres a healthy snack for you.

Cheesy Apple Walnut Bruschetta posted by Emily Bites

Yield: 4 (2 piece each) servings

Ingredients:

4 oz French bread baguette, sliced diagonally into ½ oz slices (about ½ thick)
4 wedges of The Laughing Cow Creamy White Cheddar cheese, softened to room temperature
½ a medium apple, chopped small
1 tablespoon raisins
1 tablespoon chopped walnuts
1 teaspoon honey (I held a teaspoon under the bottle as I drizzled over the 8 baguette slices and it came out to about a teaspoon)

Directions:

1)Pre-heat the oven to 400.

2)Place the baguette slices on a foil lined baking sheet and spray the tops with cooking spray. Flip the slices over and spray the other side as well. Place the baguette slices in the oven for 10-14 minutes until the edges are golden.*

3)Place the cheese wedges in a dish or on a plate and use a butter knife to mash the wedges and whip them into a creamy spread. Spread each toasted baguette slice with the cheese, dividing it evenly amongst the bread (each slice will get ½ a wedge of cheese).

4)Divide the chopped apples evenly amongst the baguette slices and place them on top of the cheese. Top the apples with the raisins and walnuts. Drizzle each piece with a light zig-zag squiggle of honey and serve.

*If you are only using one serving of bruschetta for a snack, you can either make all the baguette slices and use them as needed for a few days (store in a sealed Ziploc bag) or you can just make the toasted baguette slices as needed. I like making all of them at once because then theyre ready when I want to pack them/eat them and building my snack only takes a minute or two.

Weight Watchers Points Plus: 4 PP per (2 piece) serving, each piece is 2 PP (P+ calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

Nutrition Information (for 2 pieces): 149 calories, 23 g carbs, 4 g fat, 5 g protein, 1 g fiber (from myfitnesspal.com

http://www.emilybites.com/2015/10/cheesy-apple-walnut-bruschetta.html

Kimchi Gratin or Kimchi Casserole??? by Holly

Ingredients

10 oz (300g) fermented kimchi, chopped 
1/3 lb (150g) minced pork, optional 
1/2 large onion, chopped 
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
2 tablespoon grape seed or canola oil 
4 cups cooked short grain rice 
2 tablespoon kimchi juice 
1 tablespoon toasted sesame seeds 
4 oz feta cheese, crumbled 
1 1/2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese 
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1 green onion, thinly sliced

Directions

1.	Preheat oven to 350º F (160º C)

2.	Heat oil in a skillet over medium heat, saute onion, garlic, and pork (if using) for 2 minutes. Add the chopped kimchi and cook for 5 more minutes until kimchi gets tender.

3.	Add the rice and kimchi juice, stir to combine. Sprinkle sesame seeds and mix well. Remove the skillet from heat and set aside to cool down a little.

4.	Add half the amount of cheeses to the skillet and toss to combine. Transfer the kimchi cheese mixture into a greased 9x13 baking dish, spread the rest of cheeses on top. Bake for about 20 minutes or until the edges and the top gets golden.

5.	Sprinkle green onion on top while it is hot. Serve hot as a side or as a main dish.

http://www.beyondkimchee.com/kimchi-casserole/

Louisiana-Style Succotash, Gluten-Free

SERVES 8

This gluten-free Louisiana-Style Succotash is a meal in itself, an easy-to-make traditional Native American dish.

Cajun sausages and a touch of cayenne pepper bring the flavors of New Orleans to this traditional Native American dish. The recipe is easy to make all in one pan and it reheats in the microwave in just a few minutes. It doesnt have to be served piping hot, so warm it whenever the microwave is free. Then let it stand at room temperature until the rest of the meal is ready.

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
6 ounces Andouille sausage, cut into ½-inch cubes
2 large red bell peppers, cut into ½-inch pieces
½ large red onion, chopped
Coarse kosher salt, to taste
Freshly ground black pepper
1 (16-ounce) bag frozen baby lima beans, partially or completely thawed
1 (16-ounce) bag sweet corn, partially or completely thawed
1 cup gluten-free chicken broth
1/3 cup heavy whipping cream or full fat coconut cream
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 tablespoons minced fresh marjoram

Directions:

1. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large, heavy nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add the sausage cubes and sauté until they begin to brown, stirring frequently, about 6 minutes. Transfer sausage to a plate.

2. Add remaining 1 tablespoon oil to the skillet. Then add bell peppers and onions. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and sauté until onions are translucent, about 8 minutes. Add lima beans and cook until beginning to soften, stirring occasionally, about 5 minutes. Add the corn, broth, cream, cayenne pepper and sausages with any juices on the plate.

3. Increase heat to medium-high and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium and simmer until corn and beans are cooked through, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes.

4. Stir marjoram into succotash. Taste and adjust seasonings. Serve hot or at room temperature. (Can be made ahead.) Cool slightly, cover and refrigerate. Reheat in a microwave before serving, if desired.)

Each serving contains 242 calories, 10g total fat, 4g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 34mg cholesterol, 179mg sodium, 28g carbohydrate, 6g fiber, 4g sugars, 11g protein, 11 Est GL

TIP: This succotash makes a satisfying filling for tacos and an irresistible bed for fried or poached eggs. Leftovers reheat well in the microwave.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Louisiana-Style-Succotash

Thai-Style Green Salad thats Bursting with Flavour By Heidi

Servings: 6-8

You will need:

1/4 cabbage, finely shredded
1 head of romaine lettuce, finely shredded
200 g green beans, blanched
2 spring onions, finely chopped
a handful of fresh coriander, roughly cut
1/2 stalk of fresh lemongrass
3 cloves garlic
1 red chili
1 tbs honey
1 tbs sesame oil
4 tbs red wine vinegar
3 tbs olive oil
salt

Directions

1)Toss all the greens together.

2)For the dressing grind the lemongrass, garlic and chili to a rough paste using a mortar & pestle.
Add the honey, sesame oil, vinegar & olive oil and mix well.

I like to use an empty jam jar to shake up all the ingredients for the dressing, that way it gets mixed properly.

Season with salt and pour onto the salad.

You can make this salad a day in advance  it gives the flavours more time to mingle.

A Thai-style green salad like this goes really well with chicken  especially flame-cooked chicken. Try it for your next braai!

http://foodiegoesprimal.com/2015/10/13/thai-style-green-salad-thats-bursting-with-flavour/

This is diy for fyi - - - - -

DIY Coconut Lavender Hair Mask by Stacy

Hair masks are useful in treating dry and damaged hair.

They are easy to make and often include only one or two ingredients.

The effectiveness of a hair mask can be increased by adding heat. Heat helps the healing properties of the mask penetrate the hair more deeply.

Simple ways to add heat:

1)Wrap an old towel around your hair
2)Use a shower cap
30Wrap your hair in plastic wrap

4)Apply hair mask in the shower after shampooing, stay in the shower with the hair mask on. The heat from the shower will help the mask soak into the hair follicles.

The following coconut-lavender hair mask will condition your hair and give it a lovely shine. The coconut oil penetrates the hair., repairing damage, while the lavender adds a relaxing scent which makes the entire experience more enjoyable.

How to Make a Coconut-Lavender Hair Mask

You will need:
5 drops lavender essential oil
3-4 tablespoons coconut oil (depending on your hair length)

Instructions:

1)In a small bowl mix the coconut oil and lavender essential oil.

2)Apply the coconut oil-lavender mixture to dry hair and allow to sit for 15 minutes.

3)Wash out with warm water and a gentle shampoo.

4)If you have any trouble getting the excess oil out of your hair, try using a vinegar hair rinse.

http://adelightfulhome.com/diy-coconut-lavender-hair-mask/

Corn Bread- and Bacon-Stuffed Pork Chops

Servings 6

Ingredients

6 bone-in pork rib or loin chops, 1 to 1 1/4 inches thick (about 4 lb) 
4 slices bacon, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 small green bell pepper, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 cup corn bread stuffing crumbs 
1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (2 oz) 
1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram leaves 
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Directions

1)Heat oven to 350°F. Make a pocket in each pork chop by cutting into side of chop toward the bone.

2)In 12-inch skillet, cook bacon over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until crisp. Stir in onion and bell pepper. Cook 2 to 3 minutes, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are crisp-tender; remove from heat. Drain. Stir in stuffing crumbs and water until well mixed. Stir in cheese.

3)Sprinkle both sides of pork chops with seasoned salt, marjoram and pepper. Fill pockets with about 1/3 cup stuffing. In same skillet, cook pork over medium heat, turning once, until brown.

4)Place pork chops in 13x9-inch pan. Cover tightly; bake 45 minutes. Uncover; bake about 15 minutes longer or until pork is slightly pink when cut near bone.

Expert Tips: Make a pocket in each chop by cutting into side of chop toward the bone.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 335 - Calories from Fat 180

% Daily Value Total Fat 20g; 20% - Saturated Fat 7g; 7% - Cholesterol 90mg; 90% - Sodium 550mg; 550% - Total Carbohydrate 15g; 15% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 1% - Protein 25g; 25%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin C 10%; 10% - Iron 8%; 8%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 1 Fat;

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/corn-bread-and-bacon-stuffed-pork-chops

The Food Lab's Ultra-Gooey Stovetop Mac and Cheese by J. Kenji López-Alt

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

1 pound elbow macaroni
Kosher salt
One 12-ounce can evaporated milk
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon Franks RedHot or other hot sauce
1 teaspoon ground mustard
1 pound extra-sharp cheddar, grated (see note above)
8 ounces American cheese, cut into 1/2-inch cubes (see note above)
1 tablespoon cornstarch
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into 4 chunks

Directions

1.	Place the macaroni in a large saucepan and cover it with salted water by 2 inches. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring occasionally to keep the pasta from sticking. Cover the pan, remove from the heat, and let stand until the pasta is barely al dente, about 8 minutes.

2.	Meanwhile, whisk together the evaporated milk, eggs, hot sauce, and mustard in a bowl until homogeneous. Toss the cheeses with the cornstarch in a large bowl until thoroughly combined.

3.	When the pasta is cooked, drain it and return it to the saucepan. Place over low heat, add the butter, and stir until melted. Add the milk mixture and cheese mixture and cook, stirring constantly, until the cheese is completely melted and the mixture is hot and creamy. Season to taste with salt and more hot sauce. Serve immediately, topping with toasted bread crumbs if desired.

Notes: Use a good melting cheese or combination thereof, like American, cheddar, Jack, Fontina, young Swiss, Gruyere, Muenster, young provolone, and/or young Gouda. To reheat the pasta, add a few tablespoons of milk to the pan and cook, stirring gently, over medium-low heat until hot.

Starting the pasta in cold water works just as well as adding it to already-boiling water but cooks faster and with less energy.

A combination of multiple thickeners and emulsifying agentscornstarch, evaporated milk, eggs, and American cheeseensures an extra-gooey texture with real cheese flavor.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/10/the-food-labs-ultra-gooey-stovetop-mac-cheese.html

HUMMUS AND EGGPLANT WITH ROASTED GARLIC AND PINE NUTS BY JUDY BART KANCIGOR

The secret of my homemade hummus is the roasted garlic, which really mellows the dish, and it is spread on a platter with a layer of sautéed eggplant, then tossed with cilantro or parsley and toasted pine nuts. It is my most requested dish for potlucks.

INGREDIENTS

1⁄4 cup balsamic vinegar
1⁄2 cup olive oil
1 teaspoon sugar
1⁄2 to 1 teaspoon kosher (coarse) salt, or to taste
Freshly ground black pepper to taste
1 1/2 to 2 pounds eggplant, unpeeled, cut into 1/4 inch slices
1⁄2 to 3⁄4 cup olive oil
Hummus with Roasted Garlic
1⁄2 bunch cilantro or flat-leaf parsley, chopped (1/4 cup)
1/3 cup pine nuts, toasted
About 8 pita breads, cut into wedges

PREPARATION

1)Prepare the dressing: Whisk the vinegar into the olive oil in a small bowl. Add the sugar, salt, and pepper, and mix well. Set aside.

2)Heat 1 to 2 tablespoons of the oil in a large, heavy skillet over medium-high heat. Add the eggplant, in batches, and fry until it is cooked, browned, and slightly crisp, about 5 minutes per side. Continue cooking the eggplant, adding more oil as needed. Drain on ink-free paper towels and squeeze dry. Coarsely chop the drained eggplant, and transfer it to a bowl. Add salt to taste.

3)Whisk the dressing, pour about 6 tablespoons of it over the eggplant, or to taste, and stir.

4)To assemble the dish spread the hummus evenly on a large, flat decorative platter. Top with the chopped eggplant, spreading it to within about 1 inch of the edge of the hummus. Sprinkle with the cilantro and toasted pine nuts. Serve with pita chips for scooping.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/layered-hummus-and-eggplant-with-roasted-garlic-and-pine-nuts/

The Food Lab's No-Boil Baked Ziti
J. Kenji López-Alt

Serves 6 to 8

The noodles get tossed with a pink mixture of tomato sauce, cream, and ricotta cheese, with a couple of eggs thrown in to lend structure to the casserole as it cooks. I also like to toss cubes of mozzarella cheese together with the pasta to form gooey, stretchy pockets. I top the whole thing with some more marinara, more cubes of mozzarella, and a grating of Parmesan.

Soak, don't boil your pasta, for faster, easier results.

Soaking the pasta instead of par-boiling it delivers perfectly al dente baked pasta without the need to use an extra pot or wait for it to boil.

A mixture of a basic marinara sauce with heavy cream and ricotta cheese keeps the pasta moist and flavorful.

Diced cubes of mozzarella form distinct pocket of melted cheese for more textural contrast.

Notes: Look for a ricotta cheese that contains nothing but milk, salt, and starter culture or acid. Avoid those with gums and stabilizers. Our favorite national store-bought brand is Calabro.

Ingredients

1 pound ziti, penne, or other thick tubular pasta
6 cups homemade or high-quality store-bought red sauce (such as Rao's)
12 ounces whole-milk homemade or high-quality ricotta cheese (see note above)
3 ounces Parmigiano-Reggiano, finely grated (about 11⁄2 cups)
2 large eggs, beaten
1 cup heavy cream
3 tablespoons minced fresh parsley
3 tablespoons minced fresh basil
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 pound whole-milk mozzarella cheese, cut into rough 1/4-inch cubes

Directions

1.	Adjust an oven rack to the middle position and preheat the oven to 400°F. Place the ziti in a large bowl and cover with hot salted water by 3 or 4 inches. Let sit at room temperature for 30 minutes, stirring it after the first 5 minutes to prevent sticking. Drain.

2.	Pour half of the marinara into a large pot, add the ricotta, half of the Par- migiano, the eggs, the cream, and half of the parsley and basil, and stir to combine. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Add the soaked ziti, along with half of the cheese cubes and stir until well combined. Transfer to a 13- by 9-inch baking dish and top with the remaining marinara sauce and mozzarella.

3.	Cover tightly with aluminum foil and bake for 45 minutes. Remove the foil and bake until the cheese is beginning to brown, about 15 minutes longer. Remove from the oven and sprinkle with the remaining Parmi- giano, then let cool for 10 minutes. Sprinkle with the remaining parsley and basil and serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/10/food-lab-no-boil-baked-ziti-recipe.html

I admit  I have the heat on  just enough to take the cool off. Very windy and overcast today  so grey  must be Mother Natures favorite color  at least for nwohio.

Bentley threw the biggest tantrum I have ever seen him throw  Alexis had called from college for face time with Heidi and she was eating an ice cream cone. He went into total meltdown because Lexi wouldnt share it with him. No explanation would suffice. Even grandpas frowns did no good  just cemented his grumpy reputation. Lol He and Heidi just left to go to goodwill  not sure what they are looking for. What he needs is a good nap which he will no doubt get when they get home.

Old Fashioned Cushaw Pie

Recipe by: SouthernSon:

"Early in the summer, I found an unknown plant growing in my front garden. Think it might be a squash vine; I let it grow and discovered cushaws! Sweet like pumpkins but very green, they make perfect, delectable pies."

16 servings

Ingredients

1 large cushaw squash - peeled, seeded, and chopped 
3 cups heavy whipping cream 
1 1/2 cups clover honey 
4 eggs 
1/4 cup molasses 
5 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1 tablespoon ground ginger 
2 teaspoons salt, divided 
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
2 cups hard white flour, or more as needed 
12- 2/3 tablespoons butter, softened 
7 tablespoons ice-cold

Directions

1)Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

2)Place a steamer insert into a saucepan and fill with water to just below the bottom of the steamer. Bring water to a boil. Add squash, cover, and steam until very tender, 15 to 20 minutes.

3)Blend squash in a blender until smooth. Pour 6 cups squash puree into a large mixing bowl. Reserve any extra squash puree for a separate use.

4)Stir cream, honey, eggs, molasses, cinnamon, ginger, 1 teaspoon salt, allspice, and nutmeg into 6 cups squash puree; whisk until smooth. Cover and set aside.

5)Mix flour and 1 teaspoon salt together in a bowl. Cut butter into flour mixture; add water and mix well. Add more flour to dough if it is too wet. Cut dough in half and roll onto a floured work surface; form into two 10-inch circles. Press dough into 2 pie pans and pour squash filling into each.

6)Bake in the preheated oven until a knife inserted in the center comes out clean, 40 to 50 minutes. Cool slightly before serving.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (16 total) - Calories 460 kcal; 23% - Fat 27.3 g; 42% - Carbs 53.5g; 17% - Protein 5.6 g; 11% - Cholesterol 132 mg; 44% - Sodium 398 mg; 16%

NOTE: This recipe usually makes more than enough pie filling. I usually pour the extra filling into a graham cracker lined, glass casserole dish and bake along with the pies. Also, these pies are excellent served with whipped cream dusted with nutmeg. If there is extra cushaw, it can be saved and frozen for up to 3 months.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/245002/old-fashioned-cushaw-pie

Spiced Applesauce Sheet Cake with Divinity Frosting

Yield: 24 servings

Ingredients:

for the sheet cake-

1/2 cup softened butter
1/2 cup butter flavored crisco
1 cup packed brown sugar
1 cup granulated sugar
2 eggs + 2 egg yolks {save the whites for the frosting!}
1/2 teaspoon vanilla bean paste {or 1/2 teaspoon extract}
1 cup unsweetened apple sauce
2 2/3 cups all purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 cup milk

for the frosting-

2 cups packed brown sugar
1 cup granulated sugar
2/3 cup cold water
1/2 cup mini marshmallows
2 egg whites
1 large pinch cream of tartar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1/4 cup chopped & toasted pecans, optional

Directions:

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a half sheet pan with non stick cooking spray and set aside.

2)In a large bowl, cream butter and crisco with sugars. Stir in eggs, egg yolks, vanilla and apple sauce. Scrape sides and whip until light and fluffy.

3)In another large bowl stir flour, leavenings and spices together using a fork or whisk. With the mixer on low, alternate mixing in dry ingredients with milk, starting and ending with dry.

4)Once ingredients are all incorporated mix the batter together by hand to ensure everything is mixed evenly.

5)Pour cake into prepared pan and smooth the top. Place into hot oven and reduce temperature to 325. Bake 25 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean after being inserted. Set aside to cool.

6)For the frosting, place brown sugar, granulated sugar and water into a small pot. Stir to moisten sugar and place over medium high heat.

7)In a large bowl whip egg whites and cream of tartar until stiff peaks form.

8)Once the sugar dissolves in water and starts to bubble {not too violently} time 1 minute. After this, remove from heat and stir in marshmallows.

9)Once those have melted slowly pour the hot sugar mixture into the egg whites while whipping with a hand mixer on medium to high speed. Continue whipping for 3-5 minutes or until frosting becomes very thick and holds its shape. Stir in vanilla bean paste.

10)Immediately scoop this frosting onto the sheet cake and spread out evenly. Top with chopped and toasted pecans, if desired.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/applesauce-sheet-cake-with-divinity-frosting/

Brownies by cicada77

16 servings

Ingredients

1/2 cup white sugar 
2 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons water 
1 1/2 cups semisweet chocolate chips 
2 eggs 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
2/3 cup all-purpose flour 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions

1)Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Grease an 8x8 inch square pan.

2)In a medium saucepan combine the sugar, butter and water. Cook over medium heat until boiling. Remove from heat and stir in chocolate chips until melted and smooth.

3)Mix in the eggs and vanilla.

4)Combine the flour, baking soda and salt; stir into the chocolate mixture. Spread evenly into the prepared pan.

5)Bake for 25 to 30 minutes in the preheated oven, until brownies set up. Do not overbake! Cool in pan and cut into squares.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (16 total)  Calories 141 kcal; 7% - Fat 6.8 g; 11% - Carbs 20.2g; 7% - Protein 2 g; 4% - Cholesterol27 mg; 9% - Sodium 113 mg; 5%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/25080/mmmmm-brownies

Rawkstar Apple Pie by Hannah (BitterSweet)

Lisa's Raw Apple Pie with Almond Crust and Maple Cream
Adapted from Chef Lisa Brooks-Williams

Ingredients

Crust:

2 Cups Raw Almonds
1 Teaspoon Ground Cinnamon
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
10 Pitted Dates
1/2 - 1 Teaspoon Water
1 Tablespoon Coconut Sugar (Optional)

Apple Pie Filling:

2 Pounds Fuji or Gala Apples, Quartered and Cored
2 Pears, Peeled and Cored
2 Tablespoons Ground Psyllium Husk
2/3 Cup Dried Currants or Raisins
1 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract
1/8 Teaspoon Salt
1 Teaspoon Ground Cinnamon
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Nutmeg
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Cloves
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Ginger

Maple Cream:

2 Cups Raw Cashews, Soaked for 2 Hours and Drained
1/2 Cup Grade B Maple Syrup
1/2 Cup Water
1 Whole Vanilla Bean
1/2 Teaspoon Ground Ginger
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Cinnamon
1/8 Teaspoon Ground Nutmeg
Pinch Salt

Directions

1)For the crust, place the almonds, cinnamon, and salt in the food processor and pulse until the nuts are ground. Add dates and coconut sugar (if using) and pulse once more until the dates are finely chopped and incorporated. Add 1/2 teaspoon water or more for a moister crust, if desired. Set aside. Note: Moister crusts are easier to press into a pie plate or pan. However, a more crumbly consistency works better for this recipe.

2)For the filling place the apples in the (rinsed and dried) food processor and pulse until chopped into small pieces. You may need to process your apples in two separate batches, depending on the size of your food processor. Place in a bowl and set aside.

3)Place the pears, salt, spices, and vanilla extract in the food processor and blend until completely smooth. Pour the pear sauce over the chopped apples. Add the psyllium husk and currants, stirring gently to makes sure all the ingredients are incorporated. Allow the mixture to rest for 20 minutes to gel.

4)For the maple cream, place the entire vanilla bean, cut into smaller pieces, into the blender along with the water and maple syrup. Process until the vanilla bean is completely broken down. Add the soaked cashews, spices, and salt, and blend until completely smooth and creamy. Add more water if the consistency is too thick.

5)To assemble press the crust into a pie pan or casserole dish to make more traditional slices, or crumble into individual serving glasses to make parfaits. Spoon the filling on top, and finish each serving with a dollop of maple cream. For a full pie, chill thoroughly for at least two hours for best results when slicing.

www.BitterSweet.com

Dad's Bucatini Pie

Baked in a skillet, this outrageous pasta-and-Parmesan dish has been in chef Vinny Dotolo's family for ages.

INGREDIENTS

4 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and cooled
6 large eggs, beaten
1 pound bucatini, broken in half
1 1/2 cups freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano (4 ounces)
3/4 cup heavy cream
1/3 cup chopped parsley
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
1 tablespoon freshly ground pepper
2 teaspoons kosher salt
Warm marinara sauce, for serving

INSTRUCTIONS

1.	Preheat the oven to 375°. Lightly grease a 10-inch cast-iron skillet. 

2.	In a large pot of salted boiling water, cook the bucatini until al dente. Drain and run under cold water to stop the cooking. Drain well.

3.	In a large bowl, whisk together the butter, eggs, cheese, cream, parsley, olive oil, garlic, pepper and salt. Add the pasta and toss to coat thoroughly. Scrape into the prepared skillet and bake for about 30 minutes, until just set. Remove from the oven.  

4.	Preheat the broiler. Broil the bucatini pie 6 inches from the heat until golden, about 5 minutes. Transfer to a rack and let cool for 10 minutes before cutting into wedges. Serve with warm marinara sauce. 

MAKE AHEAD: The pie can be kept at room temperature for 4 to 6 hours before serving. 

SUGGESTED PAIRING: To go with this rich pasta pie, try a zesty Vermentino wine.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/dads-bucatini-pie

Chocolate Chia Seed Pudding by Pamela

Rich and creamy chocolate chia seed pudding comes together in minutes and makes for a delicious breakfast, snack or dessert. Author: Pamela Braun

Serves: 2

Ingredients

¼ Cup Chia Seeds (white or black will work)
1 Cup Almond Milk
2 Tablespoons Maple Syrup
1 Tablespoon Cocoa Nibs
1 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract

Instructions
1)Add all ingredients to your blender and blitz until well blended.

2)Pour mixture in an airtight container and chill overnight.

3)Serve with sliced bananas on top for an extra treat.

http://mymansbelly.com/2015/10/09/chocolate-chia-seed-pudding

Pumpkin Spice No Bake Cheesecake

Servings: 8  Size: 1/8th slice  Weight Watcher Points+: 6 pts
Calories: 222  Fat: 13 g  Carbs: 25 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 3 g  Sugar: 16 g
Sodium: 224 mg  Cholesterol: 28 g

Ingredients:

8 oz 1/3 less fat Philadelphia Cream Cheese
1/2 cup pureed pumpkin (canned is fine)
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp pumpkin pie spice
1/4 cup brown sugar, unpacked
4 oz Truwhip, thawed
9 inch reduced-fat Graham Cracker Crust (or my homemade recipe)

Directions:

1)In a large bowl whip cream cheese, pumpkin, vanilla, cinnamon, pumpkin pie spice, and brown sugar for a few minutes until fluffy. A hand mixer or spatula both work fine. Add Truwhip and whip until smooth.

2)Spoon mixture into pie crust and chill for a few hours, until firm.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/09/pumpkin-spice-no-bake-cheesecake.html#more

Pear Gingerbread by Aimee

Author: Alana Chernilla - from The Homemade Kitchen 
Serves/Yield: One 9x9-inch cake 
Boldly spiced and subtly sweet, this snacking cake is perfect for afternoon tea on a chilly fall day.

Ingredients

8 Tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, plus additional for the pan
1/2 cup Lyle's Golden Syrup or honey ((used honey)
1/2 cup packed light brown sugar (I used organic muscavado)
2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 Tablespoons ground ginger (I used half fresh, half dried)
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1 large egg
1 cup plain whole-milk yogurt
2 Bosc pears, peeled and cut into 1/4-inch slices

Instructions

1)Preheat the oven to 350F. Grease a 9-inch square or equivalent pan.

2)In a small saucepan, melt together the butter, syrup, and brown sugar over low heat. Gently stir to combine as the mixture melts. Set aside.

3)In a medium mixing bowl, whisk together the flour, salt, baking soda, ginger, cloves, cinnamon, and nutmeg. Pour the butter mixture into the flour mixture and combine with a few strokes of a wooden spoon, taking care not to overmix.

4)In a small bowl, whisk together the egg and yogurt. Add the egg mixture to the batter, and gently combine. Transfer the batter to the prepared pan.

5)Lay the pears on top of the batter in a pinwheel shape. Bake until a toothpick or cake tester comes out clean when inserted into the cake, 30 to 35 minutes

Notes: Store tightly wrapped at room temperature. This cake gets better on the second and even third day.

www.thehomemadekitchen.com

Pumpkin Surprise

The pumpkin pie consistency of this dessert really is a surprise. It's easy to make and a great alternative to pumpkin pie for your Thanksgiving meal.

Ingredients:

1 Box yellow cake mix (without pudding)
2 cups chopped walnuts
2 sticks (1 cup) melted butter
4 eggs slightly beaten
1 large can (29oz.) of pumpkin puree 
1 cup brown sugar
1 can evaporated milk (12oz.)
3-1/2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice

Method:

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2)Mix and beat all ingredients except the cake mix, walnuts & butter.

3)Pour into 9 x 13 greased pan.

4)Mix cake mix with the walnuts.

5)Sprinkle this mix evenly on top of the mix already in the pan.

6)Drizzle the melted butter on top of this mix.

7)Bake 60 to 75 minutes, or until knife inserted in center comes out clean.

8)Serve warm or cold topped with whip cream or ice cream.

Serves 12-16

The original recipe called for 1-1/2 cups of sugar. I cut down the sugar to 1 cup and substituted brown sugar for the white. If you don't have pumpkin pie spice you could use 2 teaspoons cinnamon, 1 teaspoon ginger, and 1/2 teaspoon cloves.

www.minnonitegirlscancook.com

Candy Corn Jell-O Poke Cake

A fun candy corn inspired poke cake flavored with orange and lemon Jell-O, and topped with a whipped cream frosting. This is the perfect cake for Halloween!

Ingredients

1 - 15 oz boxed white cake mix + 
egg whites, oil or butter, and water called for on cake mix
1 - 3 oz box orange gelatin (Jell-O}
1 - 3 oz box lemon gelatin {Jell-O}
1 - cup boiling water
1 - cup cold water
1 - 16 oz container heavy whipping cream 
3/4 - cup powdered sugar
1/2 - teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 - cup candy corn candies & Halloween sprinkles

Directions

1)Prepare and bake cake according to package directions, spraying a 13 x 9 inch baking pan with non-stick spray. I substituted melted butter in place of the oil called for on the box mix. Allow cake to cool about 20 minutes.

2)Using a large fork poke holes evenly across the entire cake. Mix the orange Jell-o with 1/2 cup boiling water until dissolved. Add 1/2 cup cold water and mix until blended. Pour the orange jell-o into every other row of fork holes (make sure to use all the jell-o) going back over the initial holes.

3)Mix together the lemon jell-o with the same amount of water and pour over the remaining holes. Cover cake with plastic wrap and refrigerate cake for 2-4 hours.

4)To prepare the whipped cream frosting start with a cold bowl. I used my Kitchen aid mixer bowl with the whisk attachment, and placed it in the freezer for about 15 minutes. Remove bowl from freezer and add 2 cups heavy cream and set on medium speed.

5)Add the powdered sugar and the vanilla extract. Whip the cream slowly (this is key and keeps the cream from separating later). Whisk for about 10-15 minutes until the cream begins to ripple (be patient).

6)Turn the mixer off and finish whisking by hand using a wire whisk until the cream starts to thicken and stick to the whisk. Be careful not to whisk to hard or the cream will become clumpy.

7)Spread the whipped cream frosting over the entire cake using an offset spatula. Refrigerate the cake at least 4 hours before serving. Add the sprinkles and the candy corn candies just before serving. Store any leftovers in the refrigerator.

servings: 16

Cook's Note: You can bake your favorite scratch white cake instead of using a cake mix, and cool whip can be substituted for the whipped cream frosting. I prefer to use real cream because this whipped frosting is the bomb.

http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2015/10/candy-corn-jell-o-poke-cake.html

While the directions explain well what is to be done  I really think you need to see the picture to visualize what it will look like  just copy the url after the recipe  put it on your address line  and click.

Witches Legs inspired by A Spicy Perspective.

*I prefer using all Kahlua in the cake, however, if you are making this for kids, caramel sauce or sweetened condensed milk are great subs.

Yields: MAKES 6 GRAVEYARD CAKES

Ingredients

Cake
3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 egg, at room temperature*
1/2 cup buttermilk
1/4 cup canola oil
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/3 cup strong brewed coffee, hot
1/4 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips (optional)
1/2 cup Kahlua OR caramel sauce OR sweetened condensed milk*

Chocolate Mousse

5 ounces semi-sweet chocolate, chopped
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
2 egg yolks
1/2 tablespoon sugar
2 tablespoons water
3 cups cold heavy cream
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

Whipped Cream

2 cups heavy cream
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
6 regular size Snicker's bars, frozen overnight

Decorations

6 Pirouette Rolled Wafers or pretzel rods, broken in half
1/2 cup caramel bits
6 ounces dark chocolate, melted
1 pan of your favorite brownies, baked + cooled
4 ounces white chocolate, melted
20 Oreo cookies, creme filling removed
6 Halloween Oreo Cookies, top cookie removed
6 Hershey's Kisses

Instructions

Cake

1)Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Grease one 8x8 inch Pyrex pan with butter or cooking spray.

2)In a medium size bowl combine the flour, sugar, unsweetened cocoa powder, baking soda, baking powder and salt. Set aside.

3)In the bowl of a stand mixer (or use a hand held mixer) beat together the eggs, buttermilk, greek yogurt, canola oil and vanilla until smooth.

4)Slowly add the dry ingredients to the wet ingredients with the mixer on low until there are no longer any clumps of flour.

5)Add the hot coffee and mix until combined. Batter should be pourable, but not super thin. Stir in the chocolate chips, if using.

6)Pour the batter into the prepared cake pan and bake 20-25 minutes until the top of the cake no longer jiggles. Remove and allow to cool 5 minutes.

7)Use a fork to poke the cake all over to aerate and then evenly pour the Kahlua onto the cake. Cover the baking dish and place in the fridge for at least 2 hours, but preferably overnight.

Mousse

1)In a microwave safe bowl add the chocolate. Microwave on 30 second intervals, stirring after each, until melted and smooth. Stir in the melted butter, it will thicken. Set aside to cool.

2)In a small saucepan whisk together the egg yolks, 2 tablespoons water and sugar. Place on the stove over medium heat and stir constantly until the sauce thickens slightly and just coats the back of a spoon, about 2-3 minutes. Make sure to remove the eggs from the stove the minute they begin to thicken.

3)Stir the melted chocolate into the egg mixture until completely smooth.

4)Place in the fridge while you whip the cream. Place the cream in the bowl of a stand mixer (or a large bowl using a hand mixer) and whip cream until stiff peaks form. Add the vanilla, whip until combined. Make sure not to over-beat, or cream will become lumpy and butter-like.

5)Now add half the whipped cream to the cooled chocolate mixture. Gently fold the cream into the chocolate until no streaks remain. Now add the remaining cream and gently fold into the mousse. Cover the bowl and place in the fridge until ready to assemble the cakes.

Whipped Cream

1)In the bowl of a stand mixer, whip the cream until soft peaks form. Add the vanilla and whip another minute until you have stiff peaks.

2)Cover and place in the fridge until ready to assemble.

To Assemble + the Decorations

1)Remove the Snickers from the freezer and finely chop/crush them.

2)Now remove the entire layer from the fridge.

3)Use a fork to break the cake into crumbs.

4)Divide the cake crumbs evenly among the bottom of six (8 ounce or larger) glass serving dishes.

5)Spread with a layer of chocolate mouse and then a thin layer of whipped cream.

6)Sprinkle the chopped Snickers over the whipped cream. Repeat the layers one more time.

7)For the third time around end the layers at the chocolate mousse. You may have leftover ingredients depending on the serving dishes you used...use those for snacking! Place the cakes in the fridge while you prepare the decorations.

8)To make the witches legs, place the caramel bits in the microwave and microwave on 30 second intervals until the caramels are just soft enough to mold. Roll the caramels into teaspoon size balls and then press the ball onto the end of a Pirouette Rolled Wafer. Do your best to form a rough boot shape. Form the caramel into an L and then make an indent in the bottom of the L to form the heel. Make the sure the caramel is attached to the wafer and then place on a parchment lined baking sheet and repeat with the other wafers. Place the pan in the freezer while you melt the chocolate.

9)Once the witchs legs are cold, dip the boots through the chocolate and then place back on the parchment lined baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining legs. Freeze the legs until the chocolate is set.

10) Meanwhile, cut rounded tombstones out of the brownies. Add the melted white chocolate to a small sandwich baggie and snip the corner off. Draw out words like, RIP and BOO or whatever you prefer on the brownies. Let the chocolate set.

11)Remove the top cookie of the Halloween Oreos and then press a Hershey's kiss into the center to make a witches hat.

12)Add the remaining chocolate cookies to a bag and finely smash into fine crumbs.

13)Remove the cakes from the fridge and stick in one tombstone brownie and one set of witchs legs.

14)Cover the top surface of the cakes with Oreo cookie crumbs. Repeat with the remaining cakes. Return the cakes to the fridge until chilled or ready to serve. When ready to serve, scatter the witchs hats around the cakes for a spooky effect. Enjoy!

*I prefer using all Kahlua in the cake, however, if you are making this for kids, caramel sauce or sweetened condensed milk are great subs.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/deathly-chocolate-graveyard-cakes-witches-beware/

Healthy Chocolate Chip Banana Bread

A Very A-Peeling Recipe - We've never met a banana bread we didn't like... but we've also never met one that wasn't packed with butter, sugar, and carby calories. Unless it's one of our own recipes, of course! Whether you're eating our banana bread at breakfast or as a snack, you can enjoy that moist texture and yummy banana flavor without a lick of guilt. We traded excess calories for chocolate chips!

1/10th of recipe (1 slice): 152 calories, 4g fat, 270mg sodium, 31g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 8g sugars, 4g protein -- PointsPlus® value 4*

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups whole-wheat flour
1/4 cup Truvia spoonable natural no-calorie sweetener (or another no-calorie granulated sweetener; see HG FYI)
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1 1/2 cups (about 2 large) mashed extra-ripe bananas
1/2 cup egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute
1/4 cup unsweetened applesauce
1/4 cup light whipped butter or light buttery spread (like I Can't Believe It's Not Butter! Light or Brummel & Brown)
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1/4 cup mini semi-sweet chocolate chips

Directions:

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a 9" X 5" loaf pan with nonstick spray.

2)In a large bowl, combine flour, sweetener, baking powder, salt, and cinnamon. Mix well.

3)In another large bowl combine bananas, egg whites, applesauce, butter, and vanilla extract. Whisk until mostly uniform.

4)Add wet ingredients to the dry ingredients, and mix until uniform. Gently fold in 3 tbsp. chocolate


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 9th October, 2015* (by Darowil)

HEALTH ISSUES
A friend of *puplovers* died in his early 40s last week from a virus.

*Marianne* is still having problems with her neck plus headaches from the car accident a while ago.

*Swedenme* has had a chaotic week family health wise (yet again). DH had his surgery, home same day with 5 weeks restricted activities. DS1s scans show some tumours have shrunk and none have grown, so positive. DS3 has a throat infection- and his first fit was during his previous infection so concerns there. DS2 is fit and healthy.

Report from *patocenzio* they are currently returning from being away. DH has a double knee replacement scheduled for the 21st October so they will be doing all the pre op visits etc once they get back.

*Rookie* started the week very uncomfortable following a tooth extraction.

Bella was rushed back to hospital over the weekend, returned home but frequent blood tests required. (The family *Pacer* is very close to).

OTHER ISSUES
*Martina* is at her son's and just waiting on her furniture to move into her place. Bought a new sewing machine at Ally Pally and it was meant to arrive yesterday - half arrived today so she is sitting looking at one box.

*nicho* left for the US and will be catching up with Paula, Caren, Daralene and Gwen while she is over there.

*Poledra* has a new large nephew (over 11lbs)

*puplover* has had a crazy time, finally feels she is getting on top of the new job - though sounds like she is finding it very demanding still. Awaiting the arrival of two DGDs - one late November other one in January.

*Sheepy* (who is helping Tami with the next KAP) has a new GGD

As the rescue mission has decided not to hold a Community Thanksgiving meal this year it looks as though the job is going to fall to *Ohio Joy* and her DD.

PHOTOS
2 - *Gagesmom* - Gage with scooter + dark clouds
4 - *Nicho* - Photos of the coast south of Sydney
4 - *Poledra* - Craft room
4 - *Bonnie* - Harvesting + Pear tree
5 - *Darowil* - Day & Night cape
13 - *Lurker* - Cousin Jean wearing the Guernsey
14 - *Swedenme* - Chocolates + Mishka the shadow
24 - *Gwen* - View from deck at wedding
25 - *Kate* - Thanksgiving card
25 - *Gwen* - Photos from the wedding
34 - *Gagesmom* - Family + trees
35 - *Swedenme* - Snowmen bootees
36 - *Tami* - Ribbed Mitts With A Twist
37 - *Gwen* - Skully Fingerless Mitts
43 - *Gagesmom* - Gage & Chloe + Hello Kitty hat
45 - *Lurker* - Growing Guernsey + Rotorua
52 - *Lurker* - Altena + 35cm DPNs
54 - *Gwen* - Syrofoam container
57 - *Poledra* - Sweater
61 - *Lurker* - Iona + Celtic cross
62 - *Bonnie* - Hat & neckwarmer (link)
64 - *Swedenme* - Pumpkins
65 - *Gagesmom* - Clouds
71 - *Darowil* - Peter Rabbit
74 - *Kate* - Cuddlepot & Snugglepie
74 - *Lurker* - Garden flowers

RECIPES
5 - *Sam* - Potato soup
10 - *jheiens* - Freezing celery & okra + recipe
21 - *Pup lover* - Bakery style choc chip muffins
43 - *Sam* - Dark chocolate raspberry slippers

CRAFTS
33 - *Bonnie* - Twigg Stitch eBook (link)
44 - *Tami* - Ribbed mitts with a twist (link)
49 - *Gwen* - Shawl pattern (link)
50 - *Nannyof3* - Trellis vine cowl (link)

OTHERS[/b]
1 - *Sam* - 10 Tips For Healthy Exercise In Fibromyalgia (link)
32 - *Lurker* - Longest/shortest lunar months (link)
32 - *TNS* - Romani walk on Alderney film (link)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam had to laugh at Bentley having a tantrum over the ice cream 
How old is he ? 
I'm going to try the hair mask see if it will do anything for my hair before I make the drastic decision to chop it all off 
Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it possible that I'm on page 1 :shock: 

Thanks again Sam and Darowil and Kate. I've bookmarked the chicken recipes. Always looking for something new. Also thought the lavender hair mask sounds interesting. Might give that a try. 

I want to buy an electric fireplace and went to see some this afternoon. I decided on one but they don't deliver....so no fireplace. No way I was bringing it home in the car.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great opening and nice selection of recipes. Never heard of Cushaw Squash; at first thought is was a spelling error ad was suppose to be Cashew. Will google it to learn more about it.

DH has gone to an album release party this evening. I was going to go also but after cleaning again most of the day my body said no. DD has gone to a Homecoming Carnival at the campus so I'm just going to sit here, knit, and watch tv.

Took Molly, our beagle/lab mix back to the vets today for a recheck of her ears. The bacteria infection is some better but still active so she once again go a dose of meds in each ear and a refil of the antibiotic pills. Our vet is so sweet and kind; she said she was not going o charge for the office visit since this was a recheck and will need to see her again in another week. Thank goodess; the meds alone were $46 and the office visit would have been another $35.
The good news is that the infection is starting to clear up finally. 

I'll probably check back in later in th evening. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the start and summary--had a good chuckle at the ice cream incident! I'm hoping to keep up better this week.

All these good recipes and I still don't know what to fix for supper!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just googled Cushaw Squash and was quite surprised; supposedly only grown south of the "Mason-Dixon Line" and very prevelant in the south. I'd seen it in the grocery stores before but to my knowledge never eaten it. May just have to give it a try. Thanks for introducing it to me Sam!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took Molly, our beagle/lab mix back to the vets today for a recheck of her ears. The bacteria infection is some better but still active so she once again go a dose of meds in each ear and a refil of the antibiotic pills. Our vet is so sweet and kind; she said she was not going o charge for the office visit since this was a recheck and will need to see her again in another week. Thank goodess; the meds alone were $46 and the office visit would have been another $35.
> The good news is that the infection is starting to clear up finally.
> 
> I'll probably check back in later in th evening. TTYL


Glad Molly's ear infection is clearing up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- will have to go back later to read Sam's "preamble".


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening and nice selection of recipes. Never heard of Cushaw Squash; at first thought is was a spelling error ad was suppose to be Cashew. Will google it to learn more about it.
> 
> DH has gone to an album release party this evening. I was going to go also but after cleaning again most of the day my body said no. DD has gone to a Homecoming Carnival at the campus so I'm just going to sit here, knit, and watch tv.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that Molly s ear infection is clearing up does she have to wear one of them cone collars ( not sure what they are called ) 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam for the new tea party, recipes for everything from graveyard cakes to hair treatment. Sorry you had to deal with a temper tantrum, but fortunately you seem to have coped well.
Thanks ladies for the update, so useful as always. 
Just had a late supper with my son who had to go away on business for a couple of days. We are due to go to look at getting some things for my flat tomorrow, so I'd better go and get some sleep. All who need them are in my prayers. All take care.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a wonderful start to a new week Sam, Kate and Darowil. Such a blessing to have this group to come home and check in with. I have been quite busy so I feel guilty to have not made a meal for Bella's family this week. It has been a horrible week for them. The night nurse called off two nights in a row. I think she has quit now. The high school student of the family had an MRI this week to check on the lesions on her brain. Bella had more testing and visits with doctors as well. Matthew got his Christmas cards back today so we can work on sending them out. I need to get myself together on those. I did finish the hat I was working on. Hopefully, I will have time this weekend to post the pictures I took of it. I gifted it to the girl's dad today while I was at work. A bake sale fundraiser was held today to help out the family. I bought $11 worth of bake sale. The guys will enjoy all those goodies this weekend. I did enjoy a slice of pumpkin roll that I bought for myself. Matthew won't eat any of the goodies. He was hoping for no bake cookies. They didn't have any this time. I am working tomorrow so going to bed early tonight. I need to be awake at 2:30 in the morning which I notice that so many of you are still up at that hour of the morning. I have the yarn for the next hat so I will be starting it this weekend as well. I am warming up tonight with a cup a candy green apple tea. Mostly I like to wrap my hands around the hot tea cup to stay warm. I have no idea what has been posted today as I just got home from today's adventures.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Does Matthew cook? No bake cookies were the first thing I learned to make (and now I want some!).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for opening.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate and Margaret, thank you for summary.
Quiet day, under the weather, not sure why. Laying around, napping, did make crockpot Thai chicken soup. Open lid, insert ingredients, close lid.
Rain stopped this afternoon.
Julie, yes, I do believe rain was part of El Niño. California needs rain, unfortunately due to fires and terrain that can bring mudslides, floods. I think they opened I-5 after noon. But hwy. 58 still closed. They are trying to get hundreds of motorists safe and their cars free.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Aha page 2. &#128077;

Made choc macaroons today and Chili. It has been cold and windy today. Stayed in the house in sweats today. Made a few dishcloths and worked on the latest hat for an order




Snow squalls are in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow. Yuck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summary.
> Quiet day, under the weather, not sure why. Laying around, napping, did make crockpot Thai chicken soup. Open lid, insert ingredients, close lid.
> Rain stopped this afternoon.
> Julie, yes, I do believe rain was part of El Niño. California needs rain, unfortunately due to fires and terrain that can bring mudslides, floods. I think they opened I-5 after noon. But hwy. 58 still closed. They are trying to get hundreds of motorists safe and their cars free.


Always the downside to heavy rain, when it's been drought conditions for so long.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.

Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.

A few photos of our travels so far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, here is hoping that this week is a little less busy, but I don't think so, Monday I have to take my Aunt to Wheatland for her dental appt, then on Thursday we have a vet appt to get Buster and Mocha their rabies shots and Marla has to take Hoppy for another xray to see if he's healed enough to take off the splint yet, then we have to run Aunt to the eye doc for her test to determine whether or not they'll renew her license (she has
macular degeneration), so we'll see how that goes. 

Poor Bentley, he just doesn't understand the internet. lol 
Gwen, glad that the ear infection is clearing, poor pup, Mocha used to get infections in Texas when he was younger, thankfully he seems to have outgrown that trend. 

Well, I think I'll go back to the summary and check out the pictures I've missed. 
HUGS!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam great recipes thank you for the wonderful opening. Ladies you have done
an amazing job as usual. Marking my spot. Been super busy sorting what is going with me this trip and what will get shipped later. 19 days and I'll be headed to England. We are expecting snow over night and into tomorrow. &#128561;&#128561;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039; As much as Iike snow imfontbwant it just yet, too many things to get finished outdoors at Mum's and here. 

Hugs and healing thoughts for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


Beautiful! So glad that you are having a good trip thus far, I hope that your brother is better soon. 
Continued safe journey.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


Welcome to the USA! It looks like the colors are going to put on a beautiful show for you. If you do get to go to the top of Mt. Washington, the view is breathtaking. We took the Cog Railway up the first time, and drove up 2 more times. I hope your brother is soon feeling much better so you get a chance to visit him. Enjoy your visit with Caren, Daralene, and Paula.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam and Ladies, thank you for the new start. It's been blustery and chilly here, some sunshine and then showers this afternoon. 

I had an email from CMaliza yesterday. She has not been able to make it to our Thursday knitting group as she had wanted to. There is more work being done on the cottage. Also, please say some prayers for her DH. They did not get the news they had hoped for, and have a number of appointments with the Cleveland Clinic in the near future. She sends her prayers and says hello.

I have spent the day making a huge batch of chili, my new 6 qt. crock pot is full to the brim (already cooked, except some of the beans, just need it hot for morning), cornbread, and cinnamon rolls. We are going to visit some of our full time RV friends tomorrow, 3 hours away. 2 couples, one of them is the lady with bladder cancer I had asked for prayers for. She has been given clearance to travel! They will all be leaving for Arizona soon. The other couple need to go back to Indiana for an appointment for the RV, before they leave for Arizona. We won't get to see them until spring, at least. I told them I would be bringing chili, and maybe cornbread, which I did get made, just plain old Jiffy cornbread mix in a box. And I had promised Peggy that I would make her cinnamon rolls before they left. This is the same recipe that I made in September. This time, they came out huge! I can just get my hand over them to pick them up! I am not making icing this time, either. The girls can make up a quick one if they want it. I spent over 6 hours in the kitchen, cooking, baking, and cleaning. Way more than my feet wanted, but am glad to do it. I will miss them so much. Thankful for the computer, and face book, so I can keep in touch with them. Wonderful people. 

Gwen, glad the pup's ear infection is starting to clear, too bad about needing more antibiotics, but nice of the vet to not charge for the office call. 

I have been fighting with the gusset on the ribbed mitts with at twist. The light bulb went off with the first one, but now I can't remember what I did, and the instructions could really be clearer. I was working off of the pattern copied into Evernote, not off of a paper pattern, so didn't make a note of what I did. Of course, trying to do it while at Thursday group didn't help  And I have restarted Damien's read beanie hat for the third time. This time it should fit. 

It is almost 11 pm, and the computer wants to do updates. I have put it off twice now, so I guess it is time to say goodnight and let it do it's thing.

Sending hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam another amazing selection of recipes, I've never heard of Cashaw squash or the pasta, I forget the name now, but I looked it up & it's like drinking straws. , always learning something new.
Seems funny Bently wanting to share ice cream over the computer but I'm sure the "meltdown" wasn't cute.

Kate & Margaret, thanks for doing the summaries.

I didn't get much done today, GD & I made a carrot cake, I'm trying to find a recipe like my mom used to make, hers was almost like a dark fruitcake with pineapple, raisins & nuts in it. Thought this one might be close but not as tasty as I remember, maybe I need to add some cloves as well as cinnamon. Oh, well, most of it went at suppertime the combining crew of 6 had supper here. They should be done the canola tomorrow & DH still has 100 acres of oats, he's tried them a couple of times but they have been too tough, supposed to Be 15C/59F tomorrow & Sunday so he's hoping a little warmth will make them dry enough to keep.(they mould if the moisture content is too high) seems like harvest has gone on forever this year so I will sure be glad to see it end.

Nicho, I'm glad you're having a great vacation, such good pictures. It will be nice for you to meet the NY people.

Tami, thanks for the update on Carol, hope her DH is feeling better soon.

Caren, you must be getting pretty excited about your move. I imagine your kids & GKs will be sad to see you go. Wil they be able to visit you? It seems flying is less expensive from the US than from here. Ome from here drive to the US to fly to Hawaii as it cost less than 1/2.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So rude of me. Thank you for another great opening to this week's ktp Sam. Also thank you ladies of the tea party for the summary.

Today was a cold windy wet day
Made chili.

Gage just woke up and said....Mommy I don't feel to good.
Sore throat. Fever. Chills
This could be a long night. 

See you tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


Super pictures, Denise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So rude of me. Thank you for another great opening to this week's ktp Sam. Also thank you ladies of the tea party for the summary.
> 
> Today was a cold windy wet day
> Made chili.
> ...


I see you are online, Mel- hope Gage is a bit better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I posted all these in error to last week's Party!
The flowers and flowering 'weeds' around the garden:-


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He is asleep right now. He is bundled up in a pair of thick warm socks. Flannel pajamas and he has the blankets pulled up around his ears. He was shivering so hard
He is in my bed and I curled up with him til he fell asleep. Then he stopped shivering. My poor little guy&#128542;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He is asleep right now. He is bundled up in a pair of thick warm socks. Flannel pajamas and he has the blankets pulled up around his ears. He was shivering so hard
> He is in my bed and I curled up with him til he fell asleep. Then he stopped shivering. My poor little guy😞


Hope he's better soon.
You are sure up late.
I should be in bed too but waiting up for DH he's still on the combine


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Haven't been able to get to sleep. Worried about Gage. I am normally asleep long before now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Haven't been able to get to sleep. Worried about Gage. I am normally asleep long before now.


Hoping that you get to sleep before too long, dear!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping that you get to sleep before too long, dear!


Me too. Should probably try to get some sleep before he wakes up again

Hoping he won't as he is curled up with me.

I am off to sleep. 😴


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Knitting Tea Party 16 October 15

Do you realize just how close the holidays are? I try to keep mine as low key as possible. Im too old to enjoy the hordes of people out and about. I just dont like crowds anymore. However  I do enjoy the kindnesses that are shown during the holiday season and wonder why they cant happen during the year also.

There is definitely a feel of fall in the air. 52° has been about the high during the day this week and we have had a steady wind. Today is the first day of sunshine in a little while  if you were out of the wind and sitting in the sun it would be pleasant. I sat on the edge of the porch when I came back from Heidis this morning for a very little while. It was quite warm but then the wind picked up and the warmness vanished.

Heidi is making a new purse. Ive lost count of how many she has made. We always discuss it together  which makes me feel good  things like pockets and how you would do certain things. On this one she would like dividers clear to the bottom and we discussed how it could be done. I also made the suggestion the one of the dividers could be a zippered pocket. I am anxious to see it finished. She does lovely work.

I baby sat Bentley this morning while Heidi went for a haircut. What a boy  it is just fun watching him and all that he does. I heard him out in the cupboards and then he trotted in with the pretzel bag  looked at me and said I wanted a pretzel. So he went and got them. He was watching bubble guppies  really  who dreams up these shows? I would rather watch the cartoons we grew up with  at least they were funny.

Saturday is Heidi and Garys anniversary  I would have to ask how many  but they are going to Toledo for Saturday and Sunday  their usual anniversary trip. Dont know if they will Christmas shop or not  it will just be nice for them to be together without the kids. On the children front  bailee informed us she can get her drivers permit in five day  I am fearful  she listens to no one  I think this training will be up to Gary. Lol


Yes Sam, the holidays are sneaking up way too fast. I have'nt done any Christmas shopping at all expect for Serena. I have no clue what to get for anyone else. :roll: 

Gosh the children are all growing up so fast.... How old is Bailee, over here you can get your learner driver's permit at 16 and the actual licence to drive alone at 18.

Havent heard of Bubble Guppies but I agree I dont think much of a lot of the cartoons now. Ours were definitely better.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello wondering if anyone is up and about ? Not able to sleep &#128546;. I think maybe I was up and about to much today doing what I thought were little things but the pain is a bit much .
Very cold out weather said chance of snow showers even poor visibility. ( brother what is this ) To early in my books !


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I haven't started Christmas shopping yet. Want to do some owl baskets for my family Christmas which is early December . I guess I will have to wait and see if making them will put to much pressure across my chest. Tried my Swedish weaving blanket yesterday and had to put it down.
The other thing I'm thinking of is to do fingerless mitts for my older sister as she has bad arthritis in her hands. Wakes up with them paining , I was wondering if I knitt or crochet soft ones the warm would help her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Margaret, thank you for summary.
> Quiet day, under the weather, not sure why. Laying around, napping, did make crockpot Thai chicken soup. Open lid, insert ingredients, close lid.
> Rain stopped this afternoon.
> Julie, yes, I do believe rain was part of El Niño. California needs rain, unfortunately due to fires and terrain that can bring mudslides, floods. I think they opened I-5 after noon. But hwy. 58 still closed. They are trying to get hundreds of motorists safe and their cars free.


I love the description of your cooking . That's my kind of cooking 
I use the slow cooker more now in the Autumn/ winter months 
Hope whatever was making you feel under the weather is gone when you wake up 
Also hope everyone driving got home safely and the rain does not cause any major problems
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Aha page 2. 👍
> 
> Made choc macaroons today and Chili. It has been cold and windy today. Stayed in the house in sweats today. Made a few dishcloths and worked on the latest hat for an order
> 
> Snow squalls are in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow. Yuck.


Chilli ideal food for a cold day . I hope your weather forecast is wrong and you get a lovely sunny autumn day , the snow can wait for another month 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


Beautiful pictures . You are definitely getting to see all the beautiful Autumn colours 
Glad you are having a great time and getting to meet some fellow KPers 
Lucky you enjoy the rest of your holiday and I will look forward to seeing more of your pictures

Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


Oh WOW!! Gorgeous scenery. Keep enjoying.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam great recipes thank you for the wonderful opening. Ladies you have done
> an amazing job as usual. Marking my spot. Been super busy sorting what is going with me this trip and what will get shipped later. 19 days and I'll be headed to England. We are expecting snow over night and into tomorrow. 😱😱❄❄❄ As much as Iike snow imfontbwant it just yet, too many things to get finished outdoors at Mum's and here.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts for all.


The days must be flying past for you Caren . I hope you get everything that needs to be done 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


gagesmom said:


> So rude of me. Thank you for another great opening to this week's ktp Sam. Also thank you ladies of the tea party for the summary.
> 
> Today was a cold windy wet day
> Made chili.
> ...


Oh no sounds like what my son is just getting over , he had lots of coughing and sneezing too. Hope Gage feels better soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted all these in error to last week's Party!
> The flowers and flowering 'weeds' around the garden:-


Lovely flowers Julie . Sometimes the weeds put on such lovely flower displays that I just leave them apart from dandelions them I have to get rid of . Just don't like them for some reason 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello wondering if anyone is up and about ? Not able to sleep 😢. I think maybe I was up and about to much today doing what I thought were little things but the pain is a bit much .
> Very cold out weather said chance of snow showers even poor visibility. ( brother what is this ) To early in my books !


Hello Jackie sorry to hear you still can't sleep. Stupid pain I hope it eases soon for you . I'm sorry to say but if you do get snow can you all keep it to yourselves as definitley don't want it here . Although the weathermen keep saying it's coming 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I haven't started Christmas shopping yet. Want to do some owl baskets for my family Christmas which is early December . I guess I will have to wait and see if making them will put to much pressure across my chest. Tried my Swedish weaving blanket yesterday and had to put it down.
> The other thing I'm thinking of is to do fingerless mitts for my older sister as she has bad arthritis in her hands. Wakes up with them paining , I was wondering if I knitt or crochet soft ones the warm would help her.


I think Tammi was doing the same thing , making some fingerless mitts for a friend who had arthritis 
Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I won't send you the snow Sonja . The weather man has been wrong before . What are you knitting at now? Your blanket sounds interesting .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I will go back and look at the mitts she is making.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well instead of reality rubbish on TV tonight..... The Wizard of Oz is on!!
Love this movie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I won't send you the snow Sonja . The weather man has been wrong before . What are you knitting at now? Your blanket sounds interesting .


I'm trying the snowmen booties again only this time with red and green trim if I have some never thought to look till now and I have already started the bootie . I know I have some red . Well they might be red and another colour 😄
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello wondering if anyone is up and about ? Not able to sleep 😢. I think maybe I was up and about to much today doing what I thought were little things but the pain is a bit much .
> Very cold out weather said chance of snow showers even poor visibility. ( brother what is this ) To early in my books !


Oh sorry, I am on but was watching a movie. I see you are offline again so I hope manage to get sleep. Do be careful how much you do. You have to be patient with pain after surgery.... take it easy.... baby steps.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The days must be flying past for you Caren . I hope you get everything that needs to be done
> Sonja


Yes the days are seeming to fly past now. I hope I get everything done too, feels like when I think I have everything done I find one more. I will be ready by next week, except last minute packing. Grant will store things to ship to me once I'm settled. 
I have a couple packages to get sent off I had planned on getting sent before now. Working on mitts for DJ and Seth to give before I leave.. The other grands will have to wait a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope he's better soon.
> You are sure up late.
> I should be in bed too but waiting up for DH he's still on the combine


Wow your DH sure is out late. I hope they finish up soon and the weather cooperates.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I haven't started Christmas shopping yet. Want to do some owl baskets for my family Christmas which is early December . I guess I will have to wait and see if making them will put to much pressure across my chest. Tried my Swedish weaving blanket yesterday and had to put it down.
> The other thing I'm thinking of is to do fingerless mitts for my older sister as she has bad arthritis in her hands. Wakes up with them paining , I was wondering if I knitt or crochet soft ones the warm would help her.


I wear my fingerless gloves to bed when my hands are sore, it seems to help. 
Take it easy do t try to do too much, let your body heal, yes even knitting and crocheting can affect you for a while.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Wow your DH sure is out late. I hope they finish up soon and the weather cooperates.


I was thinking the same thing Bonnie . But it must me work as long as you can when you can when you are trying to get all the crops in 
Still hoping the weather cooperates , got my fingers crossed 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Aha page 2. 👍
> 
> Made choc macaroons today and Chili. It has been cold and windy today. Stayed in the house in sweats today. Made a few dishcloths and worked on the latest hat for an order
> 
> Snow squalls are in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow. Yuck.


I do hope the snow missed you. We were to get snow over night but so far it has not fallen. Now they are saying around 8 am this morning.

Hugs for you and Gage, hope he feels better soon. I never slept well when one of mine was sick. Still don't and my youngest is 17.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking the same thing Bonnie . But it must me work as long as you can when you can when you are trying to get all the crops in
> Still hoping the weather cooperates , got my fingers crossed
> Sonja


Yes it is work when you can. I don't miss that at all.

Meant to ask how is your son and DH doing?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


Lovely photos glad you are enjoying your holiday. Looking forward to meeting up with you, see you Wednesday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, here is hoping that this week is a little less busy, but I don't think so, Monday I have to take my Aunt to Wheatland for her dental appt, then on Thursday we have a vet appt to get Buster and Mocha their rabies shots and Marla has to take Hoppy for another xray to see if he's healed enough to take off the splint yet, then we have to run Aunt to the eye doc for her test to determine whether or not they'll renew her license (she has
> macular degeneration), so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Poor Bentley, he just doesn't understand the internet. lol
> ...


Your week sounds like mine have been, just when I think I can sit and catch up I have to head out the door. This week I have several appointments dr., dentist all the fun stuff before I leave.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is work when you can. I don't miss that at all.
> 
> Meant to ask how is your son and DH doing?


no I don't think I would either 
DH is doing good touch wood they told him he would need painkillers for a few days but he hasn't took any and the wound looks OK nasty but ok 
Son finally got back home yesterday evening , when I text him he had just got home but was fine to talk so we text for a couple minutes then DIL text to say he was fast asleep . The chemo usually makes him feel awful for a few days then he starts to pick up again . Can't go visit till I know I haven't picked up what youngest son had so will probably see him in a couple of days 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> no I don't think I would either
> DH is doing good touch wood they told him he would need painkillers for a few days but he hasn't took any and the wound looks OK nasty but ok
> Son finally got back home yesterday evening , when I text him he had just got home but was fine to talk so we text for a couple minutes then DIL text to say he was fast asleep . The chemo usually makes him feel awful for a few days then he starts to pick up again . Can't go visit till I know I haven't picked up what youngest son had so will probably see him in a couple of days
> Sonja


I hope you dont pick that up! How is the youngest doing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you dont pick that up! How is the youngest doing?


He was well enough to go back to unniversity yesterday, luckily he only missed one day as the other day was a free day and today he is back to his normal self 
What about you mum Cathy how is she doing , better I hope 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was well enough to go back to unniversity yesterday, luckily he only missed one day as the other day was a free day and today he is back to his normal self
> What about you mum Cathy how is she doing , better I hope
> Sonja


Glad to hear your youngest is back to normal, now fingers crossed that you or anyone else in the family doesn't get it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wow your DH sure is out late. I hope they finish up soon and the weather cooperates.


Me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Haven't been able to get to sleep. Worried about Gage. I am normally asleep long before now.


Hope Gage feels better today and that you managed some sleep.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello wondering if anyone is up and about ? Not able to sleep 😢. I think maybe I was up and about to much today doing what I thought were little things but the pain is a bit much .
> Very cold out weather said chance of snow showers even poor visibility. ( brother what is this ) To early in my books !


Be careful that you are not trying to do too much. Hope the pain eases and you get some sleep. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures . You are definitely getting to see all the beautiful Autumn colours
> Glad you are having a great time and getting to meet some fellow KPers
> Lucky you enjoy the rest of your holiday and I will look forward to seeing more of your pictures
> 
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops, forgot to say thanks to Sam for the usual recipe-filled opening. :roll: I'm so busy watching out that I get the summary up on time that I forget to post anything else! :shock: My DS#1 gave me an overnight stay as a gift for my birthday last month, so DH & I are off to Onich (just outside Fort William in the Highlands if that means anything?) on Sunday night and we are hoping that this dry weather will last. The colours of the leaves should be good just now and the scenery up there is beautiful - I'll try to remember to take some photos. Better go now and think about what I'm taking with me, although I don't need much for one night away. TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely flowers Julie . Sometimes the weeds put on such lovely flower displays that I just leave them apart from dandelions them I have to get rid of . Just don't like them for some reason
> Sonja


That is funny (odd) I love Dandelions and blowing the seed heads- still do it from time to time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well instead of reality rubbish on TV tonight..... The Wizard of Oz is on!!
> Love this movie.


Thinking of the telly, New Zealand will come to a stand still in the morning- there's a live broadcast of the All Blacks v France Rugby match at 7-30 - the lady who will be giving me a ride to church was apologising that she might be late- till I pointed out to her that there will inevitably be re-runs. This is all out war!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Most of these are replies to photos from last week since I am behind:

Puplover, how wonderful to hear good news and that you will be dropping by.

Bonnie, loved seeing the harvesting photos. Thank you so much for sharing your life.

Gwen, the photos of the wedding were wonderful and the landscape so beautiful. Best of all was seeing you and your family looking so well.

Nicho, guess you won't see this but the photos were incredible of you showing your friend beautiful areas of Australia. Just a few days now till we meet.

Poledra, so wonderful to have a craft room. I'm hoping to convert a bedroom into one in the future.

Gagesmom, what fun to see Gage on his skateboard. Looks like he was and probably is having a great time if the snow hasn't arrived. We woke up to the same clouds this morning. Couldn't believe how dark they were against the awakening morning sky.

Tami, love the ribbed mitts. Great thing is the fit will be perfect for so many.

Gwen, the skull mitts are so cute. Some grandchild is going to love those, tee her, or are they for you??

Well, DH is up so time to get off, but fun seeing what you all are up to. I will see what I can post from my doings if DH is off the computer today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is funny (odd) I love Dandelions and blowing the seed heads- still do it from time to time!


I love the dandelion leaves for juicing or eating. The flowers can be battered and fried like a fritter. Quite detoxing for the liver. Perhaps more health benefits too. I do understand how most people feel about them though as they are considered a weed and nuisance but the very things that make it so resilient are the things that make it healthy for us. Don't have my glasses on so can't add a smilie. Smiles and hugs to all. Now I'm off but I wouldn't be a woman if I didn't say good-bye more than once.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love the dandelion leaves for juicing or eating. The flowers can be battered and fried like a fritter. Quite detoxing for the liver. Perhaps more health benefits too. I do understand how most people feel about them though as they are considered a weed and nuisance but the very things that make it so resilient are the things that make it healthy for us. Don't have my glasses on so can't add a smilie. Smiles and hugs to all. Now I'm off but I wouldn't be a woman if I didn't say good-bye more than once.


 :thumbup: :lol: Enjoy your day! I would do the same with the Puha I posted, and am encouraging to spread.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fortunately she does not have to wear that dreaded collar. She stopped the scratching and head shaking very shortly after the medicine was put in her ear. I don't remember the name of it; something new. The vet said they have had really good results from it.


Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Glad to hear that Molly s ear infection is clearing up does she have to wear one of them cone collars ( not sure what they are called )
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary you do so much for Bella's family please don't feel guilty at not having prepared a meal this week. I'm sure they understand and you need a break yourself. So sorry that the home healthcare nurse quit. I do hope and pray that there will be another one even better to take her place quickly. This family certainly needs the assistance. I also pray that the MRI done on the older girl will show positive results. It is just unbelieveable that on family has so many health problems or their children.


pacer said:


> Thanks for a wonderful start to a new week Sam, Kate and Darowil. Such a blessing to have this group to come home and check in with. I have been quite busy so I feel guilty to have not made a meal for Bella's family this week. It has been a horrible week for them. The night nurse called off two nights in a row. I think she has quit now. The high school student of the family had an MRI this week to check on the lesions on her brain. Bella had more testing and visits with doctors as well. Matthew got his Christmas cards back today so we can work on sending them out. I need to get myself together on those. I did finish the hat I was working on. Hopefully, I will have time this weekend to post the pictures I took of it. I gifted it to the girl's dad today while I was at work. A bake sale fundraiser was held today to help out the family. I bought $11 worth of bake sale. The guys will enjoy all those goodies this weekend. I did enjoy a slice of pumpkin roll that I bought for myself. Matthew won't eat any of the goodies. He was hoping for no bake cookies. They didn't have any this time. I am working tomorrow so going to bed early tonight. I need to be awake at 2:30 in the morning which I notice that so many of you are still up at that hour of the morning. I have the yarn for the next hat so I will be starting it this weekend as well. I am warming up tonight with a cup a candy green apple tea. Mostly I like to wrap my hands around the hot tea cup to stay warm. I have no idea what has been posted today as I just got home from today's adventures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mmmmmm....the chocolate macaroons sound yummy. Recipe?Hope you stay nice and warm. As always praying or you and yourr family.


gagesmom said:


> Aha page 2. 👍
> 
> Made choc macaroons today and Chili. It has been cold and windy today. Stayed in the house in sweats today. Made a few dishcloths and worked on the latest hat for an order
> 
> Snow squalls are in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow. Yuck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness Denise.....the photos are beautiful. I was thinking of you this morning. Our weather has turned chilly; definitely fall. I hope you will be able to see your brother and that the bronchitis he has clears up quickly. I'll be sending you a PM. Can't wait to meet in person!


nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami I love the Jiffy mix cornbread muffins. We use them all the time. I still make cornbread from scratch but more times than not reach for the Jiffy mix. Chili sounds good for here too; weather has turned chilly...or would that be chili? Sorry just couldn't resist. Maybe I'll make that tonight myself.

Sorry to hear about Carol's husband. Will keep him in prayer. Thanks for letting us know.

Oh yeah, meant to say the cinnamon rolls also sound good. Having the with the chili made me remember how when teaching they always served cinnamon rolls when they served chili. Maybe I'll make some of those too.  Are you interested in planning the menus for the rest of the week? LOL

Take care.


tami_ohio said:


> Sam and Ladies, thank you for the new start. It's been blustery and chilly here, some sunshine and then showers this afternoon.
> 
> I had an email from CMaliza yesterday. She has not been able to make it to our Thursday knitting group as she had wanted to. There is more work being done on the cottage. Also, please say some prayers for her DH. They did not get the news they had hoped for, and have a number of appointments with the Cleveland Clinic in the near future. She sends her prayers and says hello.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your chili looks good. Is that corn in your chili? Or is it a bean? Interesting and yummy looking.
Hope Gage gets well soon.


gagesmom said:


> So rude of me. Thank you for another great opening to this week's ktp Sam. Also thank you ladies of the tea party for the summary.
> 
> Today was a cold windy wet day
> Made chili.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie I loved the pictures of the flowering weeds/other plants. Remember weeds are just plants where we don't want them! LOL I also love dandelions. I just let them grown; many folks will kill them in their lawns. The make me think of my childhood.  I haven't had any luck growing lavender but will continue to try again next spring/summer. Love lavender.



Lurker 2 said:


> That is funny (odd) I love Dandelions and blowing the seed heads- still do it from time to time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The skull mitts are for my middle DGD. I think she will like them also. Thank you for the sweet comment about the wedding photos.

I hope you are starting to feel "back to normal" physically and mentally. (not to imply that you won't always miss your mom) And for me...feeling well mentally....LOL...I'm always a little cray-cray as the kids would say; makes like interesting don't ya think? LOL

Love you bunches and glad to see you up to posting more. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Most of these are replies to photos from last week since I am behind:
> 
> Puplover, how wonderful to hear good news and that you will be dropping by.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Just saw on the news (Weekend Express) the horrific mudslides in Mojave, CA. Terrifying! Can not imagine such conditions. Sassafras I hope you aren't having to deal with this even though I read in your post you are having lots of rain. Hope folks sthis is effecting will be safe.

Off to check the daily digest. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back again.....saw this recipe on the Daily Digest for 2 ingredient macaroons and thought of Melody.....talk about easy! I bet you could add some cocoa powder to make them chocolate....I'm going to give these a try.

http://www.feastie.com/recipe/slow-roasted-italian/lazy-day-coconut-macaroons


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I loved the pictures and am thus enjoying both spring from NZ and fall from "back east" from them. Glad for the recipes, shall try the soup as it is chilly today. We are deep into fall as well, with the red from the scrub oaks on the mountains already beginning to fade and rain predicted for this weekend. 
Julie, I am wondering why the dairy farmers hate the buttercups. Is it because they take over the other grass that the cows eat, or because they make the milk taste a bit off? I can remember my father keeping the dairy cows on hay for a few weeks in the spring as the fresh grass gave their milk an off taste. Then when the grass was further along, he'd let them have it to eat as well and the milk would taste fine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all. I feel great today and have already done two loads of laundry and cut DH's hair. I need to bite my tongue when I do it now as there is getting less and less of it to cut and more a more to cut off from around and on the ears! I used to have to thin out his hair as it was so darned thick. Still looks nice just more forehead and crown skin to look at! Thankfully, he's not too sensitive about it since DGS favorite new book is: How To Babysit Grandpa and one of the items is to be sure to put sunscreen on him before taking him out to play--especially the top of his head! DGS laughs so hard at that page.

We're going to a one-year's old's birthday party today. He's one nine of our good friend's grandchildren. They had once thought that they wouldn't have children and adopted a girl who was later followed by two more girls and a boy. These four kids have really increased the family! This friend was our Best Man and we've been friends for a very long time. Should be a fun time getting all together.

I have the pumpkins up on the window and am in the middle of making some owls and spiders to add to the decorations. More Indian corn and pumpkin baskets are in the works. I would also like to make the lacy pumpkins for tea lights; we'll see if they get done this year or not. I found some really funky yarn at Tuesday Morning that I used to make some decorative pumpkins - DH says they look diseased.

Love to all and keeping all in prayers. Love seeing the knitting (and crochet) projects and the photos of the flowers. Reminds me that I need to post some. Denise/Nicho, welcome to the USA; you really have hit the perfect time to be out East to see the beautiful fall colors. Enjoy your meet ups with everyone and hugs all the way around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I haven't started Christmas shopping yet. Want to do some owl baskets for my family Christmas which is early December . I guess I will have to wait and see if making them will put to much pressure across my chest. Tried my Swedish weaving blanket yesterday and had to put it down.
> The other thing I'm thinking of is to do fingerless mitts for my older sister as she has bad arthritis in her hands. Wakes up with them paining , I was wondering if I knitt or crochet soft ones the warm would help her.


There was a little store nearby that closed a few years ago, when they were clearing out I bought some fleece mitts that had a little pocket on the back of the hand that had a little bag of something you could heat in the microwave, supposed to help for arthritis, it also said you could use those little one-use pocket warmers instead if no microwave available. I bought em for my sister as she was going to hockey with her kids all the time & her hands were always freezing.

Hope the pain is better today, you really have to be careful how much you do for the first little while, you may think it isn't much but will pay for it later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wow your DH sure is out late. I hope they finish up soon and the weather cooperates.


He came in about 1 am, I hate to go to bed when he's still out, I worry if something happens & I go to bed no one will look for him til morning. I know that silly but...
Sometimes if the grain is dry & bad weather is looming they go all night but not unless they have to now. Most of the crew is 60+,one is 76, so it's too hard on them. The canola is nearly done, & DH is going to go at the oats in earnest today, he's been helping the renter & just doing his after another guy comes at suppertime but our weather is supposed to change on Tuesday so he will do his own now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear your youngest is back to normal, now fingers crossed that you or anyone else in the family doesn't get it.


Hopefully he won't fetch home every bug or virus going round the university campus . We have been advised to get him the meningitis jab , which he thinks he shouldn't have, he is a total wimp when it comes to needles although he is getting better he doesn't run off any more like he used to when he was little .😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oops, forgot to say thanks to Sam for the usual recipe-filled opening. :roll: I'm so busy watching out that I get the summary up on time that I forget to post anything else! :shock: My DS#1 gave me an overnight stay as a gift for my birthday last month, so DH & I are off to Onich (just outside Fort William in the Highlands if that means anything?) on Sunday night and we are hoping that this dry weather will last. The colours of the leaves should be good just now and the scenery up there is beautiful - I'll try to remember to take some photos. Better go now and think about what I'm taking with me, although I don't need much for one night away. TTYL.


Hope you have a lovely relaxing time Kate


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is funny (odd) I love Dandelions and blowing the seed heads- still do it from time to time!


I hate dandelions, they invade the garden & flower beds & have roots 1/2 way to China. Sometimes I go out with Round up in a little bottle & a paintbrush & just paint them so I don't wreck other things.

We also have Sow Thistle which I pull as soon as I see it. I haven't seen Scotish Thistle here but we do have regular thistles, another thing with roots to China & I they to keep them away too, I like to run around barefoot so those prickles are not welcome :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is funny (odd) I love Dandelions and blowing the seed heads- still do it from time to time!


When I'm out walking the dog , the inner child comes out to play and I can't resist kicking them or piles of leaves 
But never in my garden they get dug up as soon as I spot one 
Just missed getting hit by a conker this morning as it dropped from the tree 
It was comical as mishka came running back and was growling at the tree

Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again.....saw this recipe on the Daily Digest for 2 ingredient macaroons and thought of Melody.....talk about easy! I bet you could add some cocoa powder to make them chocolate....I'm going to give these a try.
> 
> http://www.feastie.com/recipe/slow-roasted-italian/lazy-day-coconut-macaroons


I saw that last night while waiting up for DH, I copies it to try too. Adding cocoa is a great idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately she does not have to wear that dreaded collar. She stopped the scratching and head shaking very shortly after the medicine was put in her ear. I don't remember the name of it; something new. The vet said they have had really good results from it.


That's good . Hopefully it will be gone completely next time you go to the vets


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully he won't fetch home every bug or virus going round the university campus . We have been advised to get him the meningitis jab , which he thinks he shouldn't have, he is a total wimp when it comes to needles although he is getting better he doesn't run off any more like he used to when he was little .😄
> Sonja


I'm glad he is better from the cold, hope he doesn't pass it around.
Will you all also get the flu shot? I would think with DH & DS so sick that would be a good idea too.
I used to always get it when I was working, it was mandatory or you wouldn't get sick time if you got sick & now they make people wear a mask while on duty if they don't take it, that seems a bit extreme to me.
Well, I should get off here, I was planning another outside day today but have to go to a memorial service this afternoon, a 94yr old from town passed away about a month ago, the family thought harvest would be done by now so planned the service for after harvest but before snow. He was in his own home until about 10 days before he died so it should be a celebration of a great life rather than a sad affair.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I'm out walking the dog , the inner child comes out to play and I can't resist kicking them or piles of leaves
> But never in my garden they get dug up as soon as I spot one
> Just missed getting hit by a conker this morning as it dropped from the tree
> It was comical as mishka came running back and was growling at the tree
> ...


A conker is a tree limb falling down?? That's a little scary, someone here was killed while out cutting firewood when a limb hit him. Now I always look up when I'm wandering around in the bush.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He came in about 1 am, I hate to go to bed when he's still out, I worry if something happens & I go to bed no one will look for him til morning. I know that silly but...
> Sometimes if the grain is dry & bad weather is looming they go all night but not unless they have to now. Most of the crew is 60+,one is 76, so it's too hard on them. The canola is nearly done, & DH is going to go at the oats in earnest today, he's been helping the renter & just doing his after another guy comes at suppertime but our weather is supposed to change on Tuesday so he will do his own now


It's not silly at all Bonnie I would do exactly the same especially as I seem to remember you saying he had a bad accident before 
Still got my fingers crossed that the bad weather stays away 
Your husband must sleep for a week when it's all over or does he still get up early 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, hope you have a nice weekend away,looking forward to photos.

Rookie, have a great time at the birthday party.

Gwen, hope the dogs infection is cleared soon. Our old dog used to have trouble with ear mites, you would hear her shaking & shaking her head, I can't imagine how annoying it would be to have something crawling & not being able to scratch or get rid of it.

Desert Joy, hope you are feeling better today & the floods are staying away from your area.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A conker is a tree limb falling down?? That's a little scary, someone here was killed while out cutting firewood when a limb hit him. Now I always look up when I'm wandering around in the bush.


No not that dangerous Bonnie . A conker is the nut from a horse chestnut tree it's covered in a green spiky thick skin . It just made me jump . There have been times when limbs have fallen though just not near me 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate dandelions, they invade the garden & flower beds & have roots 1/2 way to China. Sometimes I go out with Round up in a little bottle & a paintbrush & just paint them so I don't wreck other things.
> 
> We also have Sow Thistle which I pull as soon as I see it. I haven't seen Scotish Thistle here but we do have regular thistles, another thing with roots to China & I they to keep them away too, I like to run around barefoot so those prickles are not welcome :lol:


I can't be sure but I think I read somewhere that the dairy farmers don't like dandelions because they upset the cows stomachs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad he is better from the cold, hope he doesn't pass it around.
> Will you all also get the flu shot? I would think with DH & DS so sick that would be a good idea too.
> I used to always get it when I was working, it was mandatory or you wouldn't get sick time if you got sick & now they make people wear a mask while on duty if they don't take it, that seems a bit extreme to me.
> Well, I should get off here, I was planning another outside day today but have to go to a memorial service this afternoon, a 94yr old from town passed away about a month ago, the family thought harvest would be done by now so planned the service for after harvest but before snow. He was in his own home until about 10 days before he died so it should be a celebration of a great life rather than a sad affair.


Already had it about a week ago just wish it would stop the allergies to . No such luck


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


My neighbor, just back from ME, says it's one of the most beautiful years she's seen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. I am better today.
Gwen, yes the flooding is horrible. Hwy 58 won't be open for days. It is the main road between here and Bakersfield. Fortunately we were not planning travel to Northern California. 
Mellie, hope Gage is better.
Nicho, glad you caught fall colors.
Julie, enjoyed pics.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


Beautiful pictures. We did get to the bottom of Mt Washington but didn't dare go up in a motor home. My stepson was the chef at the hotel then and he came down to visit with us. I had to cook


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted all these in error to last week's Party!
> The flowers and flowering 'weeds' around the garden:-


Nice pictures, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He is asleep right now. He is bundled up in a pair of thick warm socks. Flannel pajamas and he has the blankets pulled up around his ears. He was shivering so hard
> He is in my bed and I curled up with him til he fell asleep. Then he stopped shivering. My poor little guy😞


Hope Gage gets over this quickly.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Pizza, sausage, macaroni and cheese, all great cool weather foods. 
Happy Fall. 
Karena


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I loved the pictures of the flowering weeds/other plants. Remember weeds are just plants where we don't want them! LOL I also love dandelions. I just let them grown; many folks will kill them in their lawns. The make me think of my childhood.  I haven't had any luck growing lavender but will continue to try again next spring/summer. Love lavender.


There's even special tools for rooting out the Dandelions in the grass, I love daisies too- prefer to let them flower.
There should be varieties of Lavender suitable for Georgia.
I love the Lavender colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures and am thus enjoying both spring from NZ and fall from "back east" from them. Glad for the recipes, shall try the soup as it is chilly today. We are deep into fall as well, with the red from the scrub oaks on the mountains already beginning to fade and rain predicted for this weekend.
> Julie, I am wondering why the dairy farmers hate the buttercups. Is it because they take over the other grass that the cows eat, or because they make the milk taste a bit off? I can remember my father keeping the dairy cows on hay for a few weeks in the spring as the fresh grass gave their milk an off taste. Then when the grass was further along, he'd let them have it to eat as well and the milk would taste fine.


It is the taste of the milk that is the problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate dandelions, they invade the garden & flower beds & have roots 1/2 way to China. Sometimes I go out with Round up in a little bottle & a paintbrush & just paint them so I don't wreck other things.
> 
> We also have Sow Thistle which I pull as soon as I see it. I haven't seen Scotish Thistle here but we do have regular thistles, another thing with roots to China & I they to keep them away too, I like to run around barefoot so those prickles are not welcome :lol:


 :thumbdown: Ah well takes all sorts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I'm out walking the dog , the inner child comes out to play and I can't resist kicking them or piles of leaves
> But never in my garden they get dug up as soon as I spot one
> Just missed getting hit by a conker this morning as it dropped from the tree
> It was comical as mishka came running back and was growling at the tree
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. I am better today.
> Gwen, yes the flooding is horrible. Hwy 58 won't be open for days. It is the main road between here and Bakersfield. Fortunately we were not planning travel to Northern California.
> Mellie, hope Gage is better.
> Nicho, glad you caught fall colors.
> Julie, enjoyed pics.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice pictures, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I was wondering after I read about the chestnuts if they are the kind you can roast and eat?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I have slept most of my day away . The macaroon cookies reciepe looks easy Gwen. We're the ones you made Stove top cookies?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

How's your knitting coming along Julie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't get much done today, GD & I made a carrot cake, I'm trying to find a recipe like my mom used to make, hers was almost like a dark fruitcake with pineapple, raisins & nuts in it. Thought this one might be close but not as tasty as I remember, maybe I need to add some cloves as well as cinnamon.


I have put a pumpkin pie combo of spices in carrot cake before, and my recipe calls for pineapple, raisins, and nuts (though I often leave out raisins as I don't like them).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I was wondering after I read about the chestnuts if they are the kind you can roast and eat?


No horse chestnut tree is a completely different tree to the chestnut one 
Horse chestnuts or conkers are not edible well not to us but squirrels love them and hoard them in my garden 
Children and some grown men collect the conkers to play conkers 
(Google it ) for children it was a bit of fun but for men there is such a thing as 
A conkers tournament 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad it missed you....and to Mishka...sic 'em Mishka!


Swedenme said:


> When I'm out walking the dog , the inner child comes out to play and I can't resist kicking them or piles of leaves
> But never in my garden they get dug up as soon as I spot one
> Just missed getting hit by a conker this morning as it dropped from the tree
> It was comical as mishka came running back and was growling at the tree
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember as a child my mom would take white bread, dip it in condensed milk and then coconut and bake them but other than that I haven't made them. And the ony no bake cookies were an oatmeal cookie that to be honet I can't for the life of me rememer the recipe. I'm pr4tty sure have it tucked away somewhere.


Bubba Love said:


> I have slept most of my day away . The macaroon cookies reciepe looks easy Gwen. We're the ones you made Stove top cookies?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodess I keep yawning. Lazy day today. Think I'll go take a nap. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted all these in error to last week's Party!
> The flowers and flowering 'weeds' around the garden:-


Very pretty, even the weeds aren't bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He is asleep right now. He is bundled up in a pair of thick warm socks. Flannel pajamas and he has the blankets pulled up around his ears. He was shivering so hard
> He is in my bed and I curled up with him til he fell asleep. Then he stopped shivering. My poor little guy😞


I hope that he is feeling better today, poor guy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have been messing about with the snowman bootie trying to make it easier . I think all I did was confuse myself . The first bootie I knit top down and picked up stitches for the front and finished it off with a 3 needle bind off . This time I've started from the bottom just doing a basic bootie pattern but trying to knit a stockinette front . I think I've finally got it but still not happy . I've pulled it out 3 times I'm not pulling it out again 
I'm going to bed before I confuse myself all over again &#128516;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami and I must have got the same good batch of yeast--I went to the store and got some, and I have cinnamon rolls in progress and they are huge also!

The quilt is in the frame...WHEW. It took a while but I finally decided to pin two sides and then I shook it out and draped it over the frame, pulled and tugged and moved it until it was even. Now the real fun starts--I seem to only have four needles (I like to thread about a dozen at a time and keep them in the side of the quilt while I'm working). I have NO idea where the rest of my hand sewing needles have gone, but it just reminds me of how long it's been since I've done any quilting. Ah well. I'll start with the ones I have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Your week sounds like mine have been, just when I think I can sit and catch up I have to head out the door. This week I have several appointments dr., dentist all the fun stuff before I leave.


Yes, I've learned not to say that I am going to have an easy week because that just confirms that it will be anything but. 
Not a fun week with those appts, but better to get the all in and done before you head out, that much less to worry about once you are there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately she does not have to wear that dreaded collar. She stopped the scratching and head shaking very shortly after the medicine was put in her ear. I don't remember the name of it; something new. The vet said they have had really good results from it.


That is good, hopefully this will clear it all up and she won't have anymore ear problems, but I guess at her age, if that is the worst of it, we can't complain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sonja, glad that both DH and your sons are doing better, now just don't you catch what the youngest had and hopefully all will be well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, good luck with quilting. I have a Christmas Bears Paw partly quilted just can't work up enthusiasm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in case anyone wants to knit up a couple. --- sam

http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2010/10/knitted-pumpkin-pattern.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is almost two and a half - finally getting into the "terrible twos" lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam had to laugh at Bentley having a tantrum over the ice cream
> How old is he ?
> I'm going to try the hair mask see if it will do anything for my hair before I make the drastic decision to chop it all off
> Thank you Margaret and Kate for the summary .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's almost more expensive to go to the vet than to the doctor. good that the ear infection is getting better. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Great opening and nice selection of recipes. Never heard of Cushaw Squash; at first thought is was a spelling error ad was suppose to be Cashew. Will google it to learn more about it.
> 
> DH has gone to an album release party this evening. I was going to go also but after cleaning again most of the day my body said no. DD has gone to a Homecoming Carnival at the campus so I'm just going to sit here, knit, and watch tv.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always happy to help. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just googled Cushaw Squash and was quite surprised; supposedly only grown south of the "Mason-Dixon Line" and very prevelant in the south. I'd seen it in the grocery stores before but to my knowledge never eaten it. May just have to give it a try. Thanks for introducing it to me Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to say you will be in by thanksgiving but then realized it would have to be our thanksgiving - actually hope you are in and settled before then. --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the new tea party, recipes for everything from graveyard cakes to hair treatment. Sorry you had to deal with a temper tantrum, but fortunately you seem to have coped well.
> Thanks ladies for the update, so useful as always.
> Just had a late supper with my son who had to go away on business for a couple of days. We are due to go to look at getting some things for my flat tomorrow, so I'd better go and get some sleep. All who need them are in my prayers. All take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures nicho - thanks for sharing - so glad that you are having a good time and that the colors are good. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope gage feels better tomorrow - feed him some chili - that should get him going. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So rude of me. Thank you for another great opening to this week's ktp Sam. Also thank you ladies of the tea party for the summary.
> 
> Today was a cold windy wet day
> Made chili.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished another order...Enderman hat and Minion hat 

Just sold Gages Luigi costume from last year to a lady on face book. Happy I could make another little fella smile


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I've learned not to say that I am going to have an easy week because that just confirms that it will be anything but.
> Not a fun week with those appts, but better to get the all in and done before you head out, that much less to worry about once you are there.


Everytime I tell James I have an easy day, I have cursed myself and get nothing i wanted to do fine. I did take a break and knit DJ a pair of mittens and am working on a pair for Seth. I would post s photo but the internet is down. Insti can't post from my iPhone. 👎👎😠😡😕


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here we can get a learner's permit and 15-1/2 and drivers' license at 16. i wish it was eighteen. hopefully they might have a bit more sense by then. with bailee you won't be able to tell her anything - she won't listen to any thing you say. she knows it all. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Knitting Tea Party 16 October 15
> 
> Do you realize just how close the holidays are? I try to keep mine as low key as possible. Im too old to enjoy the hordes of people out and about. I just dont like crowds anymore. However  I do enjoy the kindnesses that are shown during the holiday season and wonder why they cant happen during the year also.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - are those tiny christmas ornaments in your avatar? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I love the description of your cooking . That's my kind of cooking
> I use the slow cooker more now in the Autumn/ winter months
> Hope whatever was making you feel under the weather is gone when you wake up
> Also hope everyone driving got home safely and the rain does not cause any major problems
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of soothing healing energy to ease the pain away and speed up the healing. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello wondering if anyone is up and about ? Not able to sleep 😢. I think maybe I was up and about to much today doing what I thought were little things but the pain is a bit much .
> Very cold out weather said chance of snow showers even poor visibility. ( brother what is this ) To early in my books !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dont' forget to take a picture - please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm trying the snowmen booties again only this time with red and green trim if I have some never thought to look till now and I have already started the bootie . I know I have some red . Well they might be red and another colour 😄
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love dandelions - and holly hocks - don't have the breathe to blow the seed heads off anymore - rotfl - might as well laugh about it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is funny (odd) I love Dandelions and blowing the seed heads- still do it from time to time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember as a child my mom would take white bread, dip it in condensed milk and then coconut and bake them but other than that I haven't made them. And the ony no bake cookies were an oatmeal cookie that to be honet I can't for the life of me rememer the recipe. I'm pr4tty sure have it tucked away somewhere.


Those oatmeal coconut cookies are just called unbaked cookies here. One of DHs favorites.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You are a brave woman to tackle hand quilting a large quilt. I would never try that, I've only done machine quilting.



Sorlenna said:


> Tami and I must have got the same good batch of yeast--I went to the store and got some, and I have cinnamon rolls in progress and they are huge also!
> 
> The quilt is in the frame...WHEW. It took a while but I finally decided to pin two sides and then I shook it out and draped it over the frame, pulled and tugged and moved it until it was even. Now the real fun starts--I seem to only have four needles (I like to thread about a dozen at a time and keep them in the side of the quilt while I'm working). I have NO idea where the rest of my hand sewing needles have gone, but it just reminds me of how long it's been since I've done any quilting. Ah well. I'll start with the ones I have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not silly - i think we would all stay up if it was our spouse. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> He came in about 1 am, I hate to go to bed when he's still out, I worry if something happens & I go to bed no one will look for him til morning. I know that silly but...
> Sometimes if the grain is dry & bad weather is looming they go all night but not unless they have to now. Most of the crew is 60+,one is 76, so it's too hard on them. The canola is nearly done, & DH is going to go at the oats in earnest today, he's been helping the renter & just doing his after another guy comes at suppertime but our weather is supposed to change on Tuesday so he will do his own now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - how is mishka looking these days? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> When I'm out walking the dog , the inner child comes out to play and I can't resist kicking them or piles of leaves
> But never in my garden they get dug up as soon as I spot one
> Just missed getting hit by a conker this morning as it dropped from the tree
> It was comical as mishka came running back and was growling at the tree
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> here we can get a learner's permit and 15-1/2 and drivers' license at 16. i wish it was eighteen. hopefully they might have a bit more sense by then. with bailee you won't be able to tell her anything - she won't listen to any thing you say. she knows it all. --- sam


Here they can get a learners permit at 15, in Alberta it's 14, at 16 they get a liscence but it has some restrictions, no driving from midnight to 6 am & only 1 passenger, this is just new in the last year, I think the restrictions last 1 year. Before you could get a full liscence at 16. F course farm kids drive on the farm much younger, I've been driving since I was 12, drove grain truck at 13. Now we use a semi to haul grain & I can't drive that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah karena - good to hear from you - they are also great comfort foods. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Pizza, sausage, macaroni and cheese, all great cool weather foods.
> Happy Fall.
> Karena


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are a brave woman to tackle hand quilting a large quilt. I would never try that, I've only done machine quilting.


It's way too big for my machine, and I have more experience at hand quilting--once I find my rhythm again, I think it will be quite relaxing to work on (I just have to get past feeling intimidated!).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have the recipe please. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have put a pumpkin pie combo of spices in carrot cake before, and my recipe calls for pineapple, raisins, and nuts (though I often leave out raisins as I don't like them).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH came at 9:30 this morning, said I need a ride to the field, so that should take 10 minutes, once there he decided we should help our neighbor move equipment to his next farm as he had only a few acres left on ours, anyway, it was noon before I gt home, so much for getting the house cleaned.
I went this afternoon to a memorial service, very interesting service, the man came from Poland as a small child with his parents & 3 siblings to homestead. Of their 4 kids, one became the Saskatchewan crown prosecutor, one sister a well know doctor & this man was a very successful farmer. Pretty amazing what a hard working group they were.
One of the speakers at the service was one of the owners of the Edmonton Oilers who was a good friend.

I got the rest of my flower beds cleaned up when I got home, hopefully tomorrow I will get the tiller going & root out some of those dandelions Julie likes,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture of quilt in frame - please. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Tami and I must have got the same good batch of yeast--I went to the store and got some, and I have cinnamon rolls in progress and they are huge also!
> 
> The quilt is in the frame...WHEW. It took a while but I finally decided to pin two sides and then I shook it out and draped it over the frame, pulled and tugged and moved it until it was even. Now the real fun starts--I seem to only have four needles (I like to thread about a dozen at a time and keep them in the side of the quilt while I'm working). I have NO idea where the rest of my hand sewing needles have gone, but it just reminds me of how long it's been since I've done any quilting. Ah well. I'll start with the ones I have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is luigi? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Finished another order...Enderman hat and Minion hat
> 
> Just sold Gages Luigi costume from last year to a lady on face book. Happy I could make another little fella smile


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i am finally caught up. yeah for me.

heidi and gary are in toledo for their anniversary - will be home tomorrow evening. the rest are with friends and bentley is with alexis at school. he will be totally spoiled by the time he gets home. he misses alexis a lot.

phyllis made some marvelous chili - the leftovers have been in my crockpot for a while - very hot but on so good. quite chilly outside.

blanco is here for the weekend. lol i did have max out for a while and eventually got him back in the house. i would leave him there until morning if i knew he wouldn't have an accident. then he could stay out until they got home. bailee is to be home sometime tomorrow so maybe she can get him back in. --- sam


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

So glad to be back with everyone. Had trouble with my lower lumbar reagion and was in severe pain, Back to hospital then 3 weeks of rehab. Still having pain, but doing better.

Hope all is well with everyone. Purly


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> may we have the recipe please. --- sam


I haven't made it in a long time--might take me a bit to locate it, but when I do, I'll post.



thewren said:


> may we have a picture of quilt in frame - please. --- sam


Right now it's all piled up on top of itself, but when I get going properly with it (and have some good light--it's dark in that room even with the light on), I'll get a couple pictures.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> who is luigi? --- sam


Luigi is a carator from Mario video game.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


Lovely photos and brrrr the one with snow. We were to have snow today but it don't add up to anything


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes, Sam. The paleo Toscana suppe is made and in the crock pot, ready to be put on at 0400 to make tomorrow's lunch. It will be served with grilled cheese sandwiches and apple pie for dessert. Wish you could drop by for lunch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished another order...Enderman hat and Minion hat
> 
> Just sold Gages Luigi costume from last year to a lady on face book. Happy I could make another little fella smile


Wonderful!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Everytime I tell James I have an easy day, I have cursed myself and get nothing i wanted to do fine. I did take a break and knit DJ a pair of mittens and am working on a pair for Seth. I would post s photo but the internet is down. Insti can't post from my iPhone. 👎👎😠😡😕


It never fails does it? I have another pair of socks going for David, I finished one, now just need to finish the second one.

I have 7 Christmas stockings that have been commissioned so I need to get those going and done, then I might be able to finish Christmas knitting that I want to do. 
Gotta love the internet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pearlone said:


> So glad to be back with everyone. Had trouble with my lower lumbar reagion and was in severe pain, Back to hospital then 3 weeks of rehab. Still having pain, but doing better.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Purly


OUCH! Glad that you are doing better, hopefully the pain will be gone before you know it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my tummy, I over ate, Autumn stew with apples over mashed potatoes and parsnips.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


Beautiful, one day I'll make it that way. The snow I can do without for a few more weeks at least.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures nicho - how is it going driving on the "right" side of the road? --- sam



nicho said:


> Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm on my way. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the recipes, Sam. The paleo Toscana suppe is made and in the crock pot, ready to be put on at 0400 to make tomorrow's lunch. It will be served with grilled cheese sandwiches and apple pie for dessert. Wish you could drop by for lunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - pearl is back - hope the rehab is doing the trick - sending you tons of healing energy to speed things up and maybe get rid of the pain. --- sam



pearlone said:


> So glad to be back with everyone. Had trouble with my lower lumbar reagion and was in severe pain, Back to hospital then 3 weeks of rehab. Still having pain, but doing better.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Purly


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What kind of quilt frame do you have? I used to have one that could expand to hold a king size; wooden. It was way to big and bulk;eventually turned it into a coffee table (don't ask; DH did it). I now have a much smaller one made out of PVC pipe. Haven't made a quilt in years though that I hand quilted. I hope you'll post a picture of it; even in the process of quilting. I never thought of readying several needles. What a good idea. And losing needles...I am forever misplacing pack of hand sewing needles.


Sorlenna said:


> Tami and I must have got the same good batch of yeast--I went to the store and got some, and I have cinnamon rolls in progress and they are huge also!
> 
> The quilt is in the frame...WHEW. It took a while but I finally decided to pin two sides and then I shook it out and draped it over the frame, pulled and tugged and moved it until it was even. Now the real fun starts--I seem to only have four needles (I like to thread about a dozen at a time and keep them in the side of the quilt while I'm working). I have NO idea where the rest of my hand sewing needles have gone, but it just reminds me of how long it's been since I've done any quilting. Ah well. I'll start with the ones I have.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just what I needed Sam! Going to try and make some tonight!


thewren said:


> in case anyone wants to knit up a couple. --- sam
> 
> http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2010/10/knitted-pumpkin-pattern.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree! It took me 2 YEARS to hand quilt the full size (double bed) quilt I made. When I did a king size I ended up hand quilting, tying and machine quilting combined just to "get 'er done"!


Bonnie7591 said:


> You are a brave woman to tackle hand quilting a large quilt. I would never try that, I've only done machine quilting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Cheri/purlone! You have really had a rough go of it! Hope the pain will subside quickly. Are you till going to try to move on back to FL? If so please get others to help you finish up the house up there.


pearlone said:


> So glad to be back with everyone. Had trouble with my lower lumbar reagion and was in severe pain, Back to hospital then 3 weeks of rehab. Still having pain, but doing better.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Purly


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful pictures. You are seeing parts of the USA I have never seen. Certainly enjoying the pictures.


nicho said:


> Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....I would never be able to get all those stockings done in time. Just call me a S...L...O...W knitter.  Hope you can post pictures when they are done.

Silly me lay down to take a "short" nap around 5:30/6 p.m. Woke up at 10:30ish thinking it was now morning. Guess who will be up late tonight. Well at least I'm feeling rested!



Poledra65 said:


> It never fails does it? I have another pair of socks going for David, I finished one, now just need to finish the second one.
> 
> I have 7 Christmas stockings that have been commissioned so I need to get those going and done, then I might be able to finish Christmas knitting that I want to do.
> Gotta love the internet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - pearl is back - hope the rehab is doing the trick - sending you tons of healing energy to speed things up and maybe get rid of the pain. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fyi - today is world bread day - 16 october. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow....I would never be able to get all those stockings done in time. Just call me a S...L...O...W knitter.  Hope you can post pictures when they are done.
> 
> Silly me lay down to take a "short" nap around 5:30/6 p.m. Woke up at 10:30ish thinking it was now morning. Guess who will be up late tonight. Well at least I'm feeling rested!


I'll definitely post pics, they should be easy to do, I have ones that she had done many years ago to use as a template, I just need to chart out the santa for the first one, and the leaf for the others, all I have to do is count the stitches that they used, so it will go fast especially with worsted weight yarn and size 8 needles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just what I needed....another excuse to eat some more bread! LOL Just teasing you Sam but I do love good bread; sandwich bread, dessert breads, breads, breads, breads. With the weather getting cooler it is also time to breakout the bread machine too. And all the talk of homemade cinnamon rolls I just have to get some made.

Okay, now that you posted the pumpkin pattern and DH brought home some orange yarn from a yard sale I guess I'll go get some pumpkins on the needles. See what you've started now Sam! LOL


thewren said:


> fyi - today is world bread day - 16 october. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are knitting a scarf for someone for christmas you might try this one. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/Architectural-Allure-Scarf


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you are knitting a scarf for someone for christmas you might try this one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/Architectural-Allure-Scarf


That one is very pretty, I saved it to do at some point, I'm going to do this one for a Christmas gift though. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/Woodland-Nightfall-Knit-Snood-From-Rowan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well my Lovelies, I think it's time for me to head to bed, I could probably stay up a couple more hours at least, but I'd have to get up just as early either way. 
Have a great night all, sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> That one is very pretty, I saved it to do at some point, I'm going to do this one for a Christmas gift though. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/Woodland-Nightfall-Knit-Snood-From-Rowan


I looked at that the other day and thought sometime I might make it. I will be watching to see how yours turns out 👀 and will cheer you on 🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - are those tiny christmas ornaments in your avatar? --- sam


Yes Santa's washing line just something I made up for a little boy last Christmas . Ended up making 4 of them . 2 for his friends and 1 to keep 
I'm trying to get myself moving and knit something for Christmas 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Finished another order...Enderman hat and Minion hat
> 
> Just sold Gages Luigi costume from last year to a lady on face book. Happy I could make another little fella smile


They look great Mel . And glad you can make some extra money 
By selling Gages costume 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> here we can get a learner's permit and 15-1/2 and drivers' license at 16. i wish it was eighteen. hopefully they might have a bit more sense by then. with bailee you won't be able to tell her anything - she won't listen to any thing you say. she knows it all. --- sam


Here you can learn to drive from 17 and pass your test and hold a drivers licence 
If you have certain mobility problems you can learn to drive at 16 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - how is mishka looking these days? --- sam


Almost back to normal Now thank goodness


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> It's way too big for my machine, and I have more experience at hand quilting--once I find my rhythm again, I think it will be quite relaxing to work on (I just have to get past feeling intimidated!).


I love beautiful quilts . Would not have any idea how to make one but would imagine it to be very satisfying to see it all coming together 
Look forward to seeing a picture when yours is finished 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> may we have a picture of quilt in frame - please. --- sam


Yes please I would love to see it to 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pearlone said:


> So glad to be back with everyone. Had trouble with my lower lumbar reagion and was in severe pain, Back to hospital then 3 weeks of rehab. Still having pain, but doing better.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Purly


So glad to hear from you Purly I was just thinking about you 
Sorry to hear that you are still having medical problems . I hope you continue to improve and are pain free soon . 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


Beautiful pictures Denise even the last one but it did make me shiver


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> How's your knitting coming along Julie


Bit slow today, being Sunday. More important, how are you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty, even the weeds aren't bad.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit slow today, being Sunday. More important, how are you?


I'm doing okay thank you. Starting to do a few things around the house. Yesterday which was our Saturday my husband and I made some applesauce out of a half bushel of apples we had going soft. Keith (DH) had me laughing a lot . He seem to turn into a crazy chef Lol. He did most of the work and when my older sister came to see how we were doing he bragged about going into business :roll: 
Looked at some crocheting I have been asked by other people to do might try to pick it up and see if I can do some of it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty, even the weeds aren't bad.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I'm doing okay thank you. Starting to do a few things around the house. Yesterday which was our Saturday my husband and I made some applesauce out of a half bushel of apples we had going soft. Keith (DH) had me laughing a lot . He seem to turn into a crazy chef Lol. He did most of the work and when my older sister came to see how we were doing he bragged about going into business :roll:
> Looked at some crocheting I have been asked by other people to do might try to pick it up and see if I can do some of it


Hoping it didn't hurt to laugh- but humour is also very therapeutic!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Someone was saying something about carrot cake here I have a really nice reciepe will try to get it and type it out. It's called Fourteen Carrot cake


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes I think laughing is therapeutic. And living with mister funny man has made this life fun. (My boys have his humour)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Julie and Jackie from a grey overcast North Yorkshire 
I love carrot cake , got to be honest and say I love most cake but carrot cake with frosting on top is one of my favourites


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love dandelions - and holly hocks - don't have the breathe to blow the seed heads off anymore - rotfl - might as well laugh about it. --- sam


Hollyhocks are a great favourite of mine- have not grown them for years though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


Makes for pretty photos when it is cold- glad you got the clothes you needed!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Cream cheese frosting is on mine


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

We use to make hollyhock dancing ladies my sisters and I when we were little . Our Grandma taught us when we had a tea party in the summer vacation


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Yes I think laughing is therapeutic. And living with mister funny man has made this life fun. (My boys have his humour)


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie and Jackie from a grey overcast North Yorkshire
> I love carrot cake , got to be honest and say I love most cake but carrot cake with frosting on top is one of my favourites


Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting, Mum used to make that a lot when we were all much younger.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie and Jackie from a grey overcast North Yorkshire
> I love carrot cake , got to be honest and say I love most cake but carrot cake with frosting on top is one of my favourites


Good morning, Sonja- any major plans for today- or will you carry on with that bootee?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

It's 3:50 am here and -2 outside to dark to see if we got snow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Yes I think laughing is therapeutic. And living with mister funny man has made this life fun. (My boys have his humour)


Laughter and humour help people get through the toughest situations 
I'm the one with the wierd sense of humour in my house sometimes the I get the giggles and can't stop 
Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Think I will make a tea and see if I can find my reciepe with waking DH&#128151;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Sonja- any major plans for today- or will you carry on with that bootee?


I've got two on the go now one smaller than the other . Had a bit of a night scare with the youngest last night saying he felt wierd but he finally fell back to sleep and both him and hubby are still asleep so I'm just keeping quiet 
Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is a picture from this summer when we went to the Bruce caves,holding the rock up with one finger


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful - it left me at rotate left hand needle through 360° - when you figure that one out let me know. --- sam



thewren said:


> if you are knitting a scarf for someone for christmas you might try this one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/Architectural-Allure-Scarf


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> It's 3:50 am here and -2 outside to dark to see if we got snow


Hope you didn't get snow and a nice hot drink sounds nice I will have a coffee thank you 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes Santa's washing line just something I made up for a little boy last Christmas . Ended up making 4 of them . 2 for his friends and 1 to keep
> I'm trying to get myself moving and knit something for Christmas
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> very cute sonja. --- sam


Thank you Sam are you still awake or up early


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sound like keith is stepping up to the plate - definitely a keeper. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I'm doing okay thank you. Starting to do a few things around the house. Yesterday which was our Saturday my husband and I made some applesauce out of a half bushel of apples we had going soft. Keith (DH) had me laughing a lot . He seem to turn into a crazy chef Lol. He did most of the work and when my older sister came to see how we were doing he bragged about going into business :roll:
> Looked at some crocheting I have been asked by other people to do might try to pick it up and see if I can do some of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Cream cheese frosting is on mine


Sounds delicious


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds yummy. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Someone was saying something about carrot cake here I have a really nice reciepe will try to get it and type it out. It's called Fourteen Carrot cake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think every year i am going to grow them - one of these years i will. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hollyhocks are a great favourite of mine- have not grown them for years though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting, Mum used to make that a lot when we were all much younger.


Well so much for keeping quiet all this talk of cake has made my hungry going to find some breakfast


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can definitely keep those temperatures up there. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> It's 3:50 am here and -2 outside to dark to see if we got snow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately i am still up - thinking seriously about going to bed. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam are you still awake or up early


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I will more than likely revisit my bed sometime again Sam. Thank you Sonja made a coffee will share with you across the miles &#9749;&#65039;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I will more than likely revisit my bed sometime again Sam. Thank you Sonja made a coffee will share with you across the miles ☕


Got mine this side along with breakfast and a did have a shadow till she realised I was making boring cereal and then she disappeared again


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

You have a beautiful shadow, love seeing pictures of her cute face


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> unfortunately i am still up - thinking seriously about going to bed. --- sam


Have you always been a night owl as they say here Sam 
I'm the opposite always awake before the birds always have been 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> You have a beautiful shadow, love seeing pictures of her cute face


I'm sat in the spare bedroom that I have more or less taken over with my knitting and she is now sat at the door looking at me waiting for an invitation to come in as soon as I say hello mishka she will push the door fully open and come in tail wagging madly 😄


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

14 Karet Cake
(Carrot Cake with Pinapple)
2cups pastry flour. 2cups sugar
2 tsp baking powder. 4 eggs
11/2 tsp baking soda. 11/2 cups crisco oil
Dash salt. 2cups grated carrots
2tsp cinnamon. 1-10oz tin crushed pineapple
1/2 cup walnuts (optional)
Bake 350 degrees for 30-35 minutes
Blend sugar,eggs,and oil until creamy, add carrots and pineapple 
Sift flour,baking powder and soda,salt and cinnamon together 
Add to first mixture -add nuts if desired
Bake in 2 pans 8x8x2 or a 9x13

Icing: 1 8oz pkg cream cheese
1/2 butter ( only use butter)
2tsp vanilla
Cream together and add 31/2 cups icing sugar beat well


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Would love to have a pet but my DH has asthma and really bad allergies.
When we were first married we had a kitten but he was a mess. My children were not good around cats either so we watched others from a distance


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for that recipe Jackie . You have now been bookmarked and I will give it a try 
Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

If you book mark something does it stay in a file somewhere? Haven't heard of that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Would love to have a pet but my DH has asthma and really bad allergies.
> When we were first married we had a kitten but he was a mess. My children were not good around cats either so we watched others from a distance


I have allergies to but not from animals mine is from pollens , dust and certain additives in foods . I get quite annoyed when I eat something that claims to be made from only natural ingredients and then I start itching and sneezing 
Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Our sons have severe food allergies one to peanut butter the other shellfish
Could tell you a couple Harry stories about this


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I pray your sons and hubby have a healing quiet day for you. How is you boy after his chemo treatment


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> If you book mark something does it stay in a file somewhere? Haven't heard of that


Yes you can store it in your bookmarks just look above the top of the first post on the page and it says bookmark click on it and you can save what you want good way to save all the patterns here on kp


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Our sons have severe food allergies one to peanut butter the other shellfish
> Could tell you a couple Harry stories about this


Food allergies can be dangerous hope they stay safe and son is ok sleeping a lot but ok


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

That is one thing I'm concerned about. But worry only adds to stress so I will place my trust in the one who cares for me


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Chemo that is (what is worrying)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He was well enough to go back to unniversity yesterday, luckily he only missed one day as the other day was a free day and today he is back to his normal self
> What about you mum Cathy how is she doing , better I hope
> Sonja


Good to hear. Mum is maybe a little better. She ate better today., and is a better colour I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well you have been busy this weekend as have I.
The non- baby shower yesterday went very well- but left home at 8.30 and other than being home long enough to make the sandwiches (which with Vick cutting them looked good) and change was out until after 10pm.
Peter Rabbit was loved- I didn't like the face and have now worked out what should work (put the whiskers in the wrong place for a start! And was holding their rabbit tonight and realised that my new plan is correct).
So sent a message asking if I could have Peter Rabbit back- the reply was only if you promise to bring him back- we love him. Figure I will take him to the new place rather than risking him ending up in a box and being misplaced for a while.
They dropped Pepper off today-thought it might be safer not to have her hopping around while moving and if potential renters come through. Vicky had asked David who forgot to mention it to me- so when I said about it to him he said where are they going this time? Clearly his brain was somewhere else at the time. 34 weeks pregnant, moving house and he thought they might be going away? Gave me a chance to have a good look at where her whiskers are- next to her nose not her mouth!
And now to continue on with last weeks TP and then this one. Don't know that I will get finished tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Chemo that is (what is worrying)


I would be worried to . I was and I still am for my son and it's only natural that you are , I know a few of the ladies here have been through it I'm sure they will be willing to answer any questions 
You might have , because if you are anything like me when the doctor says any questions I say no then get home and all these questions pop into my head
Just know anytime you can't sleep or want to chat just come here 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear. Mum is maybe a little better. She ate better today., and is a better colour I think.


A little good news then , hopefully better each day 
How is Serena ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got two on the go now one smaller than the other . Had a bit of a night scare with the youngest last night saying he felt wierd but he finally fell back to sleep and both him and hubby are still asleep so I'm just keeping quiet
> Sonja


I wonder if they are still sleeping? I had gone to bed- but had an unexpected phone call- the difference between us and Sydney can be a bit of a nuisance. knitting is a good way of keeping quiet.
I've had a good conversation this evening with my niece Lisa, Alastair's oldest. She is prepared to help me with my Power of Attorney, which will have the added advantage that we are on the same island. Hamilton is only an hour and a bit from here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think every year i am going to grow them - one of these years i will. --- sam


 :thumbup: We have to remember to get them started in the autumn, to flower the next summer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A little good news then , hopefully better each day
> How is Serena ?


Still a bit "off".... she is supposed to have her 18 month immunisation tomorrow but I think we need to get doctor to check her first... may need to wait a few more days for the immunisation I reckon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if they are still sleeping? I had gone to bed- but had an unexpected phone call- the difference between us and Sydney can be a bit of a nuisance. knitting is a good way of keeping quiet.
> I've had a good conversation this evening with my niece Lisa, Alastair's oldest. She is prepared to help me with my Power of Attorney, which will have the added advantage that we are on the same island. Hamilton is only an hour and a bit from here.


No everyone is awake now still having quiet time though,can't see much being done here today 
What exactly does power of attorney mean there , here it means that someone else can have control of doing things for you including handling all your finances


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No everyone is awake now still having quiet time though,can't see much being done here today
> What exactly does power of attorney mean there , here it means that someone else can have control of doing things for you including handling all your finances


Just in case it became necessary at some point- like if one has a stroke or what ever. Lisa at least will listen, rather than judging me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Still a bit "off".... she is supposed to have her 18 month immunisation tomorrow but I think we need to get doctor to check her first... may need to wait a few more days for the immunisation I reckon.


Yes definitely better to wait and see what doctor says first


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures nicho - how is it going driving on the "right" side of the road? --- sam


 :roll: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> yeah - pearl is back - hope the rehab is doing the trick - sending you tons of healing energy to speed things up and maybe get rid of the pain. --- sam


Ditto from me too.... take care


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just in case it became necessary at some point- like if one has a stroke or what ever. Lisa at least will listen, rather than judging me.


Nobody has a right to judge you .everyone is different and not one single one of us are perfect . My oldest brother used to be a bit judgemental . I'm his sister I used to remind him of mistake he had made over the years or things I didn't think he should do he soon learned not to be judgemental about me


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow....I would never be able to get all those stockings done in time. Just call me a S...L...O...W knitter.  Hope you can post pictures when they are done.
> 
> Silly me lay down to take a "short" nap around 5:30/6 p.m. Woke up at 10:30ish thinking it was now morning. Guess who will be up late tonight. Well at least I'm feeling rested!


Boy, that was some nap!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Yes I think laughing is therapeutic. And living with mister funny man has made this life fun. (My boys have his humour)


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Cream cheese frosting is on mine


Yummo. I hope your pain has been a bit more under control today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 17. I am going to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Read page 1 but took in so few of the recipes that I think I might head off to bed.
Sam sound slike it is itme for us swap places- me to you cold and you to my heat.
October has an average temperature so far more like January or February (the only 2 months hotter than this month has been so far). Not looking forward to this long summer. But not yet quote as high os the 97 in Texas (I think it was) though some days not far off it.

As for Lexie not sharing her icecream with Bently- how mean can a big sister be? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> unfortunately i am still up - thinking seriously about going to bed. --- sam


I've been up too, but imagine you are sleeping now.  I watched Downton Abbey Season 6 http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html
A nice way to distract myself when I woke and started getting too caught up in my thoughts of mom.

Ordered the Hedgehog mitts that KimmyZ on KP posted. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html
They are so cute. She actually did a Youtube video showing how to do the stitch involved and what an excellent job she did. 
Will work on these for DGC

DGS#1 has a major role in a musical and has a major cold too. Can you believe one of the things they had him gargle with is not salt water but cayenne water. You don't drink it, just gargle with it. There is a tea they had him drink that coats the throat and helps, Throat Coat Tea. It has slippery elm in it. Might be handy for some of you to know about too. They said not to drink too much or it will make you feel nauseous, but it sure did help. He was able to sing. Unbelievable. He was home for 2 days sick in bed but had to perform both nights and although it may not have been full power, if you didn't know him you never would have known. I was so proud of him. Proud of DGS#2 also who had a minor role. He has problems with his legs and he had a lot of dancing to do. Most of the time they kept him in the background but he did a fabulous job and has a beautiful voice also. What a fun evening. Hopefully next week will be easier, but he does have a matinee today.

Can you believe it snowed last night. If it snowed here I imagine Bonnie got her share. I could see the snow clouds yesterday morning but didn't think it would be cold enough to actually snow. Was I wrong. Snowed more during the night and there's a white coating on everything. Not much, thank goodness. Just way too early for me.

Looking forward to a visit from one of my sisters next weekend. She wanted to see the musical and it will be so good to be together again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, just saw where your mom hasn't been well. So sorry to hear this. Glad to see the post where she is improving. 

Bubba Love, so glad to see you on. Hope each day brings you healing and less pain. So sorry you are having to endure so much. Gentle Hugs

Nicho, enjoying the photos so much. Brrrrrrr, yes cold way too soon. Hope it warms up here for our get-together.

Swedenme, sure hope son is ok. Glad everyone was sleeping though and hope better when they wake.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> So glad to be back with everyone. Had trouble with my lower lumbar reagion and was in severe pain, Back to hospital then 3 weeks of rehab. Still having pain, but doing better.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Purly


We miss you and worry about you. Hope that you are able to get to your Florida home without too many problems. Hope that you have some help getting settled in there when you do get there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


You certainly are seeing some very pretty parts of our country and at the perfect time for fall colors -- ours are getting there this next week. Thankfully, we don't have snow or bitter cold here yet; but know that it's coming.

Have a wonderful time with Caren, Paula and Daralene and Gwen later on...plus any other TPers you meet along the way. Stay warm; what a great idea to stop at a Thrift Store for those items.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the recipes, Sam. The paleo Toscana suppe is made and in the crock pot, ready to be put on at 0400 to make tomorrow's lunch. It will be served with grilled cheese sandwiches and apple pie for dessert. Wish you could drop by for lunch.


So do I. Sounds very delicious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We use to make hollyhock dancing ladies my sisters and I when we were little . Our Grandma taught us when we had a tea party in the summer vacation


Me, too...what a fond memory. I'll have to plant some hollyhocks next year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got two on the go now one smaller than the other . Had a bit of a night scare with the youngest last night saying he felt wierd but he finally fell back to sleep and both him and hubby are still asleep so I'm just keeping quiet
> Sonja


"feeling weird" is not very specific to figure out what might be going on or what to do; glad he went back to sleep and he and DH are sleeping. That is so important to the healing process.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if they are still sleeping? I had gone to bed- but had an unexpected phone call- the difference between us and Sydney can be a bit of a nuisance. knitting is a good way of keeping quiet.
> I've had a good conversation this evening with my niece Lisa, Alastair's oldest. She is prepared to help me with my Power of Attorney, which will have the added advantage that we are on the same island. Hamilton is only an hour and a bit from here.


Will she be your Power of Attorney rather than Bronwen or just helping with the paperwork?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: We have to remember to get them started in the autumn, to flower the next summer.


We've only had a light frost and no hard freeze yet so I'm hoping I still have time to get some bulbs for spring flowers and other flowers like hollyhocks in the ground. I'll have to check with the nursery this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up too, but imagine you are sleeping now. I watched Downton Abbey Season 6 http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html
> A nice way to distract myself when I woke and started getting too caught up in my thoughts of mom.
> 
> Ordered the Hedgehog mitts that KimmyZ on KP posted. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html
> ...


Way too early for snow!!! I love the hedgehog mitts. Our DGS has a little hedgehog stuffed toy that he takes just about everywhere with him. That and his stuffed red panda (they're darling) from the zoo with Grandpa on Columbus Day are his two favorite buddies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished another order...Enderman hat and Minion hat
> 
> Just sold Gages Luigi costume from last year to a lady on face book. Happy I could make another little fella smile


Very nice. Good that you could recycle Gage's costume.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


Your pictures bring back so many memories. My DH and I took this trip many years ago and I remember how beautiful it is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What kind of quilt frame do you have? I used to have one that could expand to hold a king size; wooden. It was way to big and bulk;eventually turned it into a coffee table (don't ask; DH did it). I now have a much smaller one made out of PVC pipe. Haven't made a quilt in years though that I hand quilted. I hope you'll post a picture of it; even in the process of quilting. I never thought of readying several needles. What a good idea. And losing needles...I am forever misplacing pack of hand sewing needles.


The last quilt I made was probably 15 years ago. I made two for the bunks in our boat and sadly let them go with the boat when we sold it. I keep thinking I should sell my frame and never get around to it. It must be a woman thing about losing needles. I also have trouble keeping track of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie and Jackie from a grey overcast North Yorkshire
> I love carrot cake , got to be honest and say I love most cake but carrot cake with frosting on top is one of my favourites


Mine too. I keep thinking I should make one soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if they are still sleeping? I had gone to bed- but had an unexpected phone call- the difference between us and Sydney can be a bit of a nuisance. knitting is a good way of keeping quiet.
> I've had a good conversation this evening with my niece Lisa, Alastair's oldest. She is prepared to help me with my Power of Attorney, which will have the added advantage that we are on the same island. Hamilton is only an hour and a bit from here.


Good that you are getting help from your niece.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No everyone is awake now still having quiet time though,can't see much being done here today
> What exactly does power of attorney mean there , here it means that someone else can have control of doing things for you including handling all your finances


We have power of attorney for finances as well as for health care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really intrigued by this pattern. Won't get it done by Christmas but do want to try it. Thanks Sam!


thewren said:


> if you are knitting a scarf for someone for christmas you might try this one. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/Architectural-Allure-Scarf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo....like ths too. Wonder if any of my girls wouldwear it? Will need to check. I not a future knit for myself for sure.


Poledra65 said:


> That one is very pretty, I saved it to do at some point, I'm going to do this one for a Christmas gift though. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/Woodland-Nightfall-Knit-Snood-From-Rowan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I can't wait to see the recipe! I don't remember ever making a "from scratch" carrot cake though I do love it and the best with the cream cheese frosting IMHO. I have ade from scratch a red velvet cake but not in many years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice looking DH you have there Jackie. He is one lucky man to be with you too! Sounds as if he is being very supportive of you during your recovery; a big plus for sure and with a good sense of humor sounds like.


Bubba Love said:


> Here is a picture from this summer when we went to the Bruce caves,holding the rock up with one finger


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sydney just joined me by climbing into the recliner next to me. Gotta love those fur babies.


Swedenme said:


> I'm sat in the spare bedroom that I have more or less taken over with my knitting and she is now sat at the door looking at me waiting for an invitation to come in as soon as I say hello mishka she will push the door fully open and come in tail wagging madly 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Copied and saved. This may well be a Thanksgiving or Christas dessert this year. Thank you kindly!


Bubba Love said:


> 14 Karet Cake
> (Carrot Cake with Pinapple)
> 2cups pastry flour. 2cups sugar
> 2 tsp baking powder. 4 eggs
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to what Sonya has said about coming here. I am a "c" survivor of 5 years now. It is my understanding that different "c" types require different chemo meds. I was lucky in that I didn't loose all my hair; just thinned some. We all have your back on this Jackie. OH, and I tend to be a night owl so will lots of times be up late. 


Swedenme said:


> I would be worried to . I was and I still am for my son and it's only natural that you are , I know a few of the ladies here have been through it I'm sure they will be willing to answer any questions
> You might have , because if you are anything like me when the doctor says any questions I say no then get home and all these questions pop into my head
> Just know anytime you can't sleep or want to chat just come here
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is good of Lisa. And hopefully you won't need it for many years to come! With the SIL that you have this probably is the best solution for you too. Excellent that Lisa is so much closer to you location wise.


Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if they are still sleeping? I had gone to bed- but had an unexpected phone call- the difference between us and Sydney can be a bit of a nuisance. knitting is a good way of keeping quiet.
> I've had a good conversation this evening with my niece Lisa, Alastair's oldest. She is prepared to help me with my Power of Attorney, which will have the added advantage that we are on the same island. Hamilton is only an hour and a bit from here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up too, but imagine you are sleeping now. I watched Downton Abbey Season 6 http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html
> A nice way to distract myself when I woke and started getting too caught up in my thoughts of mom.
> 
> Ordered the Hedgehog mitts that KimmyZ on KP posted. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html
> ...


I saw those mittens they are gorgeous 
Thank you for the tip on the sore throat will keep that as son has been getting a few sore throats 
Must be wonderful to go and watch both of your grandchildren perform 
Hope you and your sister have a lovely visit and I'm sure she will enjoy the musical 
, not so much the snow though . Hopefully it goes as quick as it arrives 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> "feeling weird" is not very specific to figure out what might be going on or what to do; glad he went back to sleep and he and DH are sleeping. That is so important to the healing process.


Feeling weird and not being able to understand what he was reading are the only things he remembers from having the seizure 
Apart from a slight cough he seems fine this morning 
What about you how is your mouth and have you finally got rid of the allergic reaction you had in your eyes 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nobody has a right to judge you .everyone is different and not one single one of us are perfect . My oldest brother used to be a bit judgemental . I'm his sister I used to remind him of mistake he had made over the years or things I didn't think he should do he soon learned not to be judgemental about me


The situation is not helped that my SIL is only 9 years younger than me- I've dated younger men! (than Peter) and basically does not like me- has not risen above my former diagnosis of Bi-polar, and obviously takes Bronwen's view-point on the current diagnosis of PTSD. (means that she has to acknowledge her father bashed me up) Miffy (Mwyffanwy) supported me much more- came out with a classic once at about 18- "Mum, you so enriched my childhood, I have NOTHING left to discover" but also once said "Mum you are the best Mum in the world, I would not have any other". Bronwen, in the up-shot of Saturday's conversation clearly does not feel the same way. She paid a tithe of $11,000 on my mother's estate, but still begrudges the $400 she paid me in return for my overlocker, which would have got me down to their wedding- except the pills I was forced to take under mental Health wrecked my hand eye co-ordination, and I could not cut out the dress I had hoped to sew as Mother of the Bride. There were problems that I was terrified of being in the same space as the ex. Especially as he would be cock-a-hoop with his role of escorting her over the bridge (they married in a Garden). The date was 24th December which is pretty impossible for cheap travel- inevitably booked out months in advance. I know I was very dis-jointed at the time- it was right after 911- which I had the mis-fortune of witnessing on the BBC night news broadcast- and I was in a very vulnerable state. Ended up cancelling my ticket, although my Dad, Alastair and Jeanette (SIL) went down. It is pretty typical of Bronwen that she recalls my 'debt' to her, and not the size of her tithe.- this is how come she owns her house.(because the inheritance was quite substantial.) A few weeks ago she stated quite clearly that her commitments were to her immediate family, which I guess is fair enough, but I was told I was out on my own. I am re thinking going down to Christchurch next year- maybe I will just spend my tax rebate on things for myself- like getting my TV hooked up.- it would be nice to be able to assess whether I will turn it off- rather than my enforced state of no broadcast at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up too, but imagine you are sleeping now. I watched Downton Abbey Season 6 http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html
> A nice way to distract myself when I woke and started getting too caught up in my thoughts of mom.
> 
> Ordered the Hedgehog mitts that KimmyZ on KP posted. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html
> ...


Bother, I just lost my reply- sometimes if I am not watching the screen it does a huge delete- only minorly better than spell-check issues IMO. I was saying distraction helps, but you do need to weep, too. Your DGS no's #1 and #2 obviously have inherited talents from you both- sorry winter is closing in so fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will she be your Power of Attorney rather than Bronwen or just helping with the paperwork?


No, I am going to have Lisa as POA, Bronwen is still my Trustee/Executor. There are huge advantages in having Lisa as POA from the point of view of accessibility- Alastair had been at one point, but I had transferred the burden to Bronwen, and I am concerned at how judgemental she is towards me, going by that last conversation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've only had a light frost and no hard freeze yet so I'm hoping I still have time to get some bulbs for spring flowers and other flowers like hollyhocks in the ground. I'll have to check with the nursery this week.


How is the 'new look' garden, and are you at the point of curtains etc.?.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good that you are getting help from your niece.


I think so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> We have power of attorney for finances as well as for health care.


As do we.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is good of Lisa. And hopefully you won't need it for many years to come! With the SIL that you have this probably is the best solution for you too. Excellent that Lisa is so much closer to you location wise.


I feel there is good sense in bringing her into the equation. That I was asking too much of Bronwen. The word is that her father is getting weird, he was off on his cannabis hobby horse again when we last spoke.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hollyhocks are a great favourite of mine- have not grown them for years though.


I love hollyhocks, I started sme from seed this spring & they are doing quite well, hope they survive the winter. I've had them before but they didn't survive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love hollyhocks, I started sme from seed this spring & they are doing quite well, hope they survive the winter. I've had them before but they didn't survive.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie and Jackie from a grey overcast North Yorkshire
> I love carrot cake , got to be honest and say I love most cake but carrot cake with frosting on top is one of my favourites


Me too, Jackie, I'll be looking forward to your recipe. I'm trying to find something that tastes like what my Mom used to make. Although the one I made this week as certainly a success if based on how long it lasted


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Jackie.
That is the exact recipe I made a few days ago, minus the nuts as Delbert won't eat them.
I'm glad you are feeling a little better, too bad you aren't getting a little more sleep.
Sounds like your DH is definitely a keeper, always nice when someone can keep you smiling.
Where are the Bruce Caves? Funny I lived there til I was 13 but back then, we never really went anywhere except to visit family.



Bubba Love said:


> 14 Karet Cake
> (Carrot Cake with Pinapple)
> 2cups pastry flour. 2cups sugar
> 2 tsp baking powder. 4 eggs
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations to your GSs on the great performance, I saw those Hegehog mitts, so cute, I wonder if the stitch is similar to the one on that hat I have seen with the tendrils, I forget the name but think it's so cute.
No snow for us yet, thank goodness,DH spent quite a bit of yesterday broke down so still combining.( & he's Oh so happy) Supposed to be nice today & tomorrow, 17C/63F today but then changing to cool & wet so I'm sure it's on it's way.
I will have to write down the sore throat cure, I'll never remember where to find it by the time I need it.



Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up too, but imagine you are sleeping now. I watched Downton Abbey Season 6 http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html
> A nice way to distract myself when I woke and started getting too caught up in my thoughts of mom.
> 
> Ordered the Hedgehog mitts that KimmyZ on KP posted. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo....like ths too. Wonder if any of my girls wouldwear it? Will need to check. I not a future knit for myself for sure.


I didn't think it would be cold enough for something like that there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I can't wait to see the recipe! I don't remember ever making a "from scratch" carrot cake though I do love it and the best with the cream cheese frosting IMHO. I have ade from scratch a red velvet cake but not in many years.


I have seen recipes for Red Velvet cake but never made or tasted it. I wonder why anyone would think to put a bottleful of food coloring in a cake.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What kind of quilt frame do you have? I used to have one that could expand to hold a king size; wooden. It was way to big and bulk;eventually turned it into a coffee table (don't ask; DH did it). I now have a much smaller one made out of PVC pipe. Haven't made a quilt in years though that I hand quilted. I hope you'll post a picture of it; even in the process of quilting. I never thought of readying several needles. What a good idea. And losing needles...I am forever misplacing pack of hand sewing needles.


I have the PVC pipe one, and when not in use, it's disassembled and put in the bottom of the cabinet. I have no room for anything bigger, unfortunately--I remember when I was a kid the "Church Ladies" (what I called them, as I didn't know the real name of the group--they got together at a church) had that giant frame and they'd have the whole quilt on it and have the quilting bees.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling weird and not being able to understand what he was reading are the only things he remembers from having the seizure
> Apart from a slight cough he seems fine this morning
> What about you how is your mouth and have you finally got rid of the allergic reaction you had in your eyes
> Sonja


Maybe, like you he is remembering the last seizure came when he had a cold & he is worrying & that's why he's feeling weird. Hope that's all there is to it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree! It took me 2 YEARS to hand quilt the full size (double bed) quilt I made. When I did a king size I ended up hand quilting, tying and machine quilting combined just to "get 'er done"!


I've done about six from start to finish and have a lot more that need finishing.  I won't say how long I've had some of them in the box waiting! :roll:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> So glad to hear from you Purly I was just thinking about you
> Sorry to hear that you are still having medical problems . I hope you continue to improve and are pain free soon .
> Take care
> Sonja


The same wishes from me, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful - it left me at rotate left hand needle through 360° - when you figure that one out let me know. --- sam


I took it to mean turn the needle in a full circle--to make a twist?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have the PVC pipe one, and when not in use, it's disassembled and put in the bottom of the cabinet. I have no room for anything bigger, unfortunately--I remember when I was a kid the "Church Ladies" (what I called them, as I didn't know the real name of the group--they got together at a church) had that giant frame and they'd have the whole quilt on it and have the quilting bees.


A Gwennie, not sure what I did there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have the PVC pipe one, and when not in use, it's disassembled and put in the bottom of the cabinet. I have no room for anything bigger, unfortunately--I remember when I was a kid the "Church Ladies" (what I called them, as I didn't know the real name of the group--they got together at a church) had that giant frame and they'd have the whole quilt on it and have the quilting bees.


My aunt used to make quilts for people & had quite a large wooden one in the corner of her living room. I have a quilt mom bought for me when I got my own room at 6yrs but its pretty fragile, I'm afraid to wash it anymore as I think it might just crumble.
Here we still call it " Church Ladies", I think the proper name is UCW-United Church Women or CWL-Catholic Women's League but everyone just calls it the Church ladies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not moving too fast this morning, DH combined until 1am, we unloaded the semi at 11:30, I just took the 1/2 ton out & shone lights so he could see better, he's making a pile on the ground as all the bins are full so it's not by the bins where we have good light.
I made him some supper after he came in, I offered to take him something but he was grumpy from the breakdown & said he wasn't hungry so it was after 2 when I got to bed.OK, enough whining :lol: 

Sam, that scarf is very pretty as are several others that are listed on the right side of the same page.I really need to quit adding to the to-do list & spend more time knitting.

Melody, more cute hats & great that you can sell Gages old costume.

Nicho, I'm really enjoying your travel photos, I hope some day to get to the east coast.

Julie, I'm glad your niece will help you with the POA, we just recently got our wills, etc updated, hadn't been done since the kids were small. When my mom died she didn't have a guardian appointed for my sister so nothing could be settled until she was 18 so we know the importance of having things done properly.
Well, really must get moving, talk later, have a great day.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

The Bruce caves are outside of Wiarton . Where the popular Wiarton Willy the groundhog resides


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel there is good sense in bringing her into the equation. That I was asking too much of Bronwen. The word is that her father is getting weird, he was off on his cannabis hobby horse again when we last spoke.


I'm glad you're looking out for yourself. Sorry to hear the ex has gone off again. :thumbdown:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Cold here but NOSNOW YEAH !!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the carrot cake recipe (very rich & heavy--you've been warned! :XD: ).

Carrot Cake

2 1/2 cups all purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons cinnamon (I sometimes also throw in about 1/2 tsp nutmeg)
2 cups sugar
1 cup oil (use a non-flavored oil, not olive oil)
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 eggs
2 cups shredded carrots
1 (8-oz) can crushed pineapple, well drained
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup chopped nuts (I like walnuts best)

Heat oven to 350F. Grease and flour 13x9 inch pan. In medium bowl, combine flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon. In large bowl, combine sugar, oil, vanilla, and eggs; beat well. Stir in flour mixture and mix well. Stir in carrots, pineapple, raisins, and nuts. Pour batter into pan and bake at 350F for 50-60 minutes or until cake springs back when lightly touched in the center. Cool completely.

Creamy Coconut Frosting

1 (8 oz) package cream cheese, softened
2 1/2 cups powdered (confectioners') sugar
6 tablespoons butter, softened
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 cup coconut
1/2 cup chopped nuts 
(I've made this without the coconut and nuts, also, though it results in a thinner frosting.)

In large bowl, combine cream cheese, powdered sugar, butter, and vanilla. Beat until smooth. Stir in coconut and nuts; spread over cooled cake.

High altitude (over 3,500 feet): Increase flour to 2 3/4 cups; decrease sugar to 1 1/2 cups. Bake as directed above.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling weird and not being able to understand what he was reading are the only things he remembers from having the seizure
> Apart from a slight cough he seems fine this morning
> What about you how is your mouth and have you finally got rid of the allergic reaction you had in your eyes
> Sonja


Thanks for asking; glad your son seems alright this a.m. Yes, the eyes are cleared, just still very craggly looking like a deflated balloon on both top and bottom; Dr. says it will bounce back in time, but I'm not sure. I have dark circles anyway so I'm not liking this on top of it.

The area where the tooth was pulled is feeling tight and tender but okay; the stitches will come out on the 29th. The crown will be finished tomorrow and then a couple more teeth to address and then I'll be back into an every 4 month deep cleaning routine to keep up the healthy gums and teeth.

It's very chilly today. We enjoyed our time at the birthday party yesterday. Our friends; eight grandchildren were there plus about another 20 kids under 5. It was quite a madhouse and just warm enough for the kids and young adults to be outside. We spent some of the time outside but were glad to come inside to eat lunch. My Lord, they had the food out on the buffet. They had two kinds of soup (potato and minestrone) two kinds of pasta (spaghetti and chicken alfredo) two meats (meatballs & sausage) plus all kinds of breadsticks and dips and so many sweet breads, cookies, cupcakes, birthday cakes. DH and I ate sparingly because we knew we'd be snacking while watching the Cubs game later in the day (boo hiss, they lost the first game of the champion series.). Another game today plus the Bears so I know where DH will be parked in front of the TV. I think I'm going to head for a nap and the switch out the summer and winter clothes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The situation is not helped that my SIL is only 9 years younger than me- I've dated younger men! (than Peter) and basically does not like me- has not risen above my former diagnosis of Bi-polar, and obviously takes Bronwen's view-point on the current diagnosis of PTSD. (means that she has to acknowledge her father bashed me up) Miffy (Mwyffanwy) supported me much more- came out with a classic once at about 18- "Mum, you so enriched my childhood, I have NOTHING left to discover" but also once said "Mum you are the best Mum in the world, I would not have any other". Bronwen, in the up-shot of Saturday's conversation clearly does not feel the same way. She paid a tithe of $11,000 on my mother's estate, but still begrudges the $400 she paid me in return for my overlocker, which would have got me down to their wedding- except the pills I was forced to take under mental Health wrecked my hand eye co-ordination, and I could not cut out the dress I had hoped to sew as Mother of the Bride. There were problems that I was terrified of being in the same space as the ex. Especially as he would be cock-a-hoop with his role of escorting her over the bridge (they married in a Garden). The date was 24th December which is pretty impossible for cheap travel- inevitably booked out months in advance. I know I was very dis-jointed at the time- it was right after 911- which I had the mis-fortune of witnessing on the BBC night news broadcast- and I was in a very vulnerable state. Ended up cancelling my ticket, although my Dad, Alastair and Jeanette (SIL) went down. It is pretty typical of Bronwen that she recalls my 'debt' to her, and not the size of her tithe.- this is how come she owns her house.(because the inheritance was quite substantial.) A few weeks ago she stated quite clearly that her commitments were to her immediate family, which I guess is fair enough, but I was told I was out on my own. I am re thinking going down to Christchurch next year- maybe I will just spend my tax rebate on things for myself- like getting my TV hooked up.- it would be nice to be able to assess whether I will turn it off- rather than my enforced state of no broadcast at all.


That is a sad turn of events; it had seemed that things were going more smoothly. My vote is to spend the money on yourself unless you think being together in person would change her viewpoint.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is good of Lisa. And hopefully you won't need it for many years to come! With the SIL that you have this probably is the best solution for you too. Excellent that Lisa is so much closer to you location wise.


I'm glad your niece is willing to help with the power of attorney Julie . I'm sorry you are still having problems with your daughter . It's a pity things can't be resolved hopefully one day . Hope you do get to go and visit 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I am going to have Lisa as POA, Bronwen is still my Trustee/Executor. There are huge advantages in having Lisa as POA from the point of view of accessibility- Alastair had been at one point, but I had transferred the burden to Bronwen, and I am concerned at how judgemental she is towards me, going by that last conversation.


Yes, having someone who lives close by as the POA seems like a good alternative. We have the duties split among the three kids with one being the medical POA, one having the financial POA and the oldest being the executor of the estate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to your GSs on the great performance, I saw those Hegehog mitts, so cute, I wonder if the stitch is similar to the one on that hat I have seen with the tendrils, I forget the name but think it's so cute.
> No snow for us yet, thank goodness,DH spent quite a bit of yesterday broke down so still combining.( & he's Oh so happy) Supposed to be nice today & tomorrow, 17C/63F today but then changing to cool & wet so I'm sure it's on it's way.
> I will have to write down the sore throat cure, I'll never remember where to find it by the time I need it.


 Oh no that's the last thing your hubby needs I wouldn't be happy either 
If something isn't working I always call it a heap of junk I would surmise your husband said the same 
:XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is the 'new look' garden, and are you at the point of curtains etc.?.


I'll start the curtains next week once I have the dental stuff done on Monday and have my sister-in-law over here Tuesday for lunch, hair cut, manicure/pedicure and have her pick out which furniture she would like us to deliver to her home.

I have the idea of the drapes--just need to take some measurements and then begin laying out the material. I found several very large brand new tablecloths at the thrift store that I'll be using...now to see if they'll need a lining and get the material for the contrasting section. There will be 4 different panels that will go over some sort of blinds; I'm still hoping I can figure out how to do in-frame blinds so I don't have several different curtain rods. Each panel will be on it's on valance and I don't want extra rods showing underneath them. I'll also make two panels that match for the opposite dining room window.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe, like you he is remembering the last seizure came when he had a cold & he is worrying & that's why he's feeling weird. Hope that's all there is to it.


Maybe . He has been ok today and I think the cough has gone to . Thinking of making a doctors appointment for him though as he has had quite a few sore throats last two leading to infection and he is forever blowing his nose 
He should have money invested in a tissue company the amount of tissues he uses 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not moving too fast this morning, DH combined until 1am, we unloaded the semi at 11:30, I just took the 1/2 ton out & shone lights so he could see better, he's making a pile on the ground as all the bins are full so it's not by the bins where we have good light.
> I made him some supper after he came in, I offered to take him something but he was grumpy from the breakdown & said he wasn't hungry so it was after 2 when I got to bed.OK, enough whining :lol:
> 
> Sam, that scarf is very pretty as are several others that are listed on the right side of the same page.I really need to quit adding to the to-do list & spend more time knitting.
> ...


I am glad too.
Hoping you continue to have the good weather for combining, and that your day has gone well, by the time you get to read this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad you're looking out for yourself. Sorry to hear the ex has gone off again. :thumbdown:


Got to be done! I realised I could not guarantee Bronwen's listening skills when it comes to me. There have been times she and Peter have traveled through Auckland, but no attempt has been made to come and see me. I am starting to wonder why it should have to be all on my side (the effort).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe . He has been ok today and I think the cough has gone to . Thinking of making a doctors appointment for him though as he has had quite a few sore throats last two leading to infection and he is forever blowing his nose
> He should have money invested in a tissue company the amount of tissues he uses
> Sonja


He must feel miserable and sinus issues can cause some vertigo feelings which are pretty aptly described as "weird" feeling. Hope he's better soon and I think you're right that seeing the Dr. would be a good idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well for us just being in the 20s & teens (F) is cold enough. It is all relative to what you are used to I guess. Right now at almost 1:30 p.m it is 58 F and though nice it is chilly enough for a light sweat suit .


Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think it would be cold enough for something like that there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for asking; glad your son seems alright this a.m. Yes, the eyes are cleared, just still very craggly looking like a deflated balloon on both top and bottom; Dr. says it will bounce back in time, but I'm not sure. I have dark circles anyway so I'm not liking this on top of it.
> 
> The area where the tooth was pulled is feeling tight and tender but okay; the stitches will come out on the 29th. The crown will be finished tomorrow and then a couple more teeth to address and then I'll be back into an every 4 month deep cleaning routine to keep up the healthy gums and teeth.
> 
> It's very chilly today. We enjoyed our time at the birthday party yesterday. Our friends; eight grandchildren were there plus about another 20 kids under 5. It was quite a madhouse and just warm enough for the kids and young adults to be outside. We spent some of the time outside but were glad to come inside to eat lunch. My Lord, they had the food out on the buffet. They had two kinds of soup (potato and minestrone) two kinds of pasta (spaghetti and chicken alfredo) two meats (meatballs & sausage) plus all kinds of breadsticks and dips and so many sweet breads, cookies, cupcakes, birthday cakes. DH and I ate sparingly because we knew we'd be snacking while watching the Cubs game later in the day (boo hiss, they lost the first game of the champion series.). Another game today plus the Bears so I know where DH will be parked in front of the TV. I think I'm going to head for a nap and the switch out the summer and winter clothes.


Sounds like you had a good time , love seeing all kids playing happy together 
I too have dark circles apparently because I have sinus problems 
I Remember when I was seeing the doctor about my thyroid problem . I always weighed 9stone didn't matter what I ate but because I had the thyroid killed of I started gaining weight before I knew it I had gained 2 stone , he told me that when I got the medication right I would go back to my normal weight 
Well either he lied or my medication is still not right 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is a sad turn of events; it had seemed that things were going more smoothly. My vote is to spend the money on yourself unless you think being together in person would change her viewpoint.


It has been brewing for a while, Rookie. I am tired of biting my tongue for fear of offending her. Once she sulked for 5 years, after I had tried to bring up something I felt needed discussing. I recall another period when I was in 'Coventry' for a good three years. I likely don't have that many years left to be bashing my head against a brick wall


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My thoughts too.


RookieRetiree said:


> That is a sad turn of events; it had seemed that things were going more smoothly. My vote is to spend the money on yourself unless you think being together in person would change her viewpoint.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad your niece is willing to help with the power of attorney Julie . I'm sorry you are still having problems with your daughter . It's a pity things can't be resolved hopefully one day . Hope you do get to go and visit
> Sonja


I think I will be selfish and spend the money on things I need more, than confirming her rejection of me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


RookieRetiree said:


> I'll start the curtains next week once I have the dental stuff done on Monday and have my sister-in-law over here Tuesday for lunch, hair cut, manicure/pedicure and have her pick out which furniture she would like us to deliver to her home.
> 
> I have the idea of the drapes--just need to take some measurements and then begin laying out the material. I found several very large brand new tablecloths at the thrift store that I'll be using...now to see if they'll need a lining and get the material for the contrasting section. There will be 4 different panels that will go over some sort of blinds; I'm still hoping I can figure out how to do in-frame blinds so I don't have several different curtain rods. Each panel will be on it's on valance and I don't want extra rods showing underneath them. I'll also make two panels that match for the opposite dining room window.


 Never seen that idea before but it looks nice hope you can work everything out 
A pamper day sounds nice especially after you have had dental work 
Hope you have a nice relaxing time 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Someday she will regret it too; hopefully before it is too late. God bless you Julie. Your daughter is missing out on so much at her own doing I might add. Such a shame. Her actions also unfortunately affet her children too.


Lurker 2 said:


> Got to be done! I realised I could not guarantee Bronwen's listening skills when it comes to me. There have been times she and Peter have traveled through Auckland, but no attempt has been made to come and see me. I am starting to wonder why it should have to be all on my side (the effort).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good for you Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> I think I will be selfish and spend the money on things I need more, than confirming her rejection of me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, having someone who lives close by as the POA seems like a good alternative. We have the duties split among the three kids with one being the medical POA, one having the financial POA and the oldest being the executor of the estate.


I did give her father my interpretation of Mwyffanwy's last days, there were a lot of things that I was told by my SIL Pamela- things he had not known, and Pamela at around 80, now does not recall. One good thing at least I am on good terms with Pamela. I can at least now talk to Chris, and have learned how to avoid his Cannabis obsession. Just no good when at close quarters with him. Lisa is a sensible girl, and has coped well with her Dad's illness (Alastair) my other niece is not really in contact with me, and the word is that she does not like antiques, and those are the only two valuable things I still have in my possession. I truly wish things were not as they are with Bronwen, but am sick and tired of being the one who bends, and now I discover in her view bears all the blame for the family dysfunctionality. I need to get on with my day- I am going to a walk in clinic to get an opinion on my hip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm off to begin yet another clean/de-clutter/revamp project. I'm make a faux headboard in the guest room. Crossing my fingers and hoping it will turn out nicely. 

I can't begin to say how much I am appreciating DH's helping me so much the past week in these endeavors. It has been a long time coming. The past 5 years in particular have been difficult health wise though I know others much worse off. I've never had nor wanted a fancy home but did like it fairly organized and clean and I feel like it is getting back to that.

Okay...off for awhile! TTYL and {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll start the curtains next week once I have the dental stuff done on Monday and have my sister-in-law over here Tuesday for lunch, hair cut, manicure/pedicure and have her pick out which furniture she would like us to deliver to her home.
> 
> I have the idea of the drapes--just need to take some measurements and then begin laying out the material. I found several very large brand new tablecloths at the thrift store that I'll be using...now to see if they'll need a lining and get the material for the contrasting section. There will be 4 different panels that will go over some sort of blinds; I'm still hoping I can figure out how to do in-frame blinds so I don't have several different curtain rods. Each panel will be on it's on valance and I don't want extra rods showing underneath them. I'll also make two panels that match for the opposite dining room window.


I was forgetting about all the dental problems. That is a lovely big room Rookie. Your sister is the one whose Afghans you have shown us?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Does Matthew cook? No bake cookies were the first thing I learned to make (and now I want some!).


He does some cooking. I will have to share the recipe with him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Someday she will regret it too; hopefully before it is too late. God bless you Julie. Your daughter is missing out on so much at her own doing I might add. Such a shame. Her actions also unfortunately affet her children too.


They are not yet old enough to look dispassionately at the situation. I hope one day they will come to visit me. I do feel that Peter's attitude is a major part of the problem.
Thanks Gwen- wish you and I were closer by geography.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good for you Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm off to begin yet another clean/de-clutter/revamp project. I'm make a faux headboard in the guest room. Crossing my fingers and hoping it will turn out nicely.
> 
> I can't begin to say how much I am appreciating DH's helping me so much the past week in these endeavors. It has been a long time coming. The past 5 years in particular have been difficult health wise though I know others much worse off. I've never had nor wanted a fancy home but did like it fairly organized and clean and I feel like it is getting back to that.
> 
> Okay...off for awhile! TTYL and {{{{HUGS}}}}


Happy house sorting!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good for you Julie!


I second this ! It's sometimes good to walk away from tension. You don't need more stress on you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I second this ! It's sometimes good to walk away from tension. You don't need more stress on you.


I was in tears over it all, yesterday Jackie- but I need to stick up for myself- I have no-one else in my corner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no that's the last thing your hubby needs I wouldn't be happy either
> If something isn't working I always call it a heap of junk I would surmise your husband said the same
> :XD:


Probably not that polite :lol:The break was just a little pin but caused the whole combine to plug up so he had to crawl inside with the dust & dirt & dig it out, the fix was just minutes but the digging took ages. 
His machinery is old so prone to this


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I will be selfish and spend the money on things I need more, than confirming her rejection of me.


I take back what I said about still going to see your daughter and family 
I was always the mediator in my family and I was hoping you and your daughter just had an argument and by next year you would be at least friendly again but after reading that they make no attempt to visit and not speaking to you for years on end . I say spend your money on whatever makes you happy Julie . Hopefully your daughter will grow up one day and realise that you were ill and also that what happened in the past is just that the past and she should make an effort now to see you with grown up eyes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe . He has been ok today and I think the cough has gone to . Thinking of making a doctors appointment for him though as he has had quite a few sore throats last two leading to infection and he is forever blowing his nose
> He should have money invested in a tissue company the amount of tissues he uses
> Sonja


My DH is forever blowing his nose, my friends son was like that ,went to an ENT & it was discovered he had nasal polyps. The doctor cauterized them & they came out a couple of days later when he blew his nose, she said they were the size of your thumb :shock: No wonder his nose felt plugged. 
I keep telling DH to ask for a referral but you know real men don't see doctors :roll: :roll:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What kind of quilt frame do you have? I used to have one that could expand to hold a king size; wooden. It was way to big and bulk;eventually turned it into a coffee table (don't ask; DH did it). I now have a much smaller one made out of PVC pipe. Haven't made a quilt in years though that I hand quilted. I hope you'll post a picture of it; even in the process of quilting. I never thought of readying several needles. What a good idea. And losing needles...I am forever misplacing pack of hand sewing needles.


Gwen, I have one of the quilt frames made of PVC pipe That I bought when we moved to Illinois that last time. Lordy, that was nearly 25 years ago. Susan was a sophomore in high school then. Ive used it for a couple of queen-sized quilts which were entirely hand-quilted, no piecing at all. In fact, middle GS's in still in the frame and has been since I learned to knit. I'd better get it finished soon. He'll be wanting to get married soon, I'm sure. He's 23 now.

The sun is shining now but the clouds are rolling in. Looks like a weather change is heading at us from the Great Lakes again.

Back to catching up with y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH is forever blowing his nose, my friends son was like that ,went to an ENT & it was discovered he had nasal polyps. The doctor cauterized them & they came out a couple of days later when he blew his nose, she said they were the size of your thumb :shock: No wonder his nose felt plugged.
> I keep telling DH to ask for a referral but you know real men don't see doctors :roll: :roll:


That sounds yucky but could be worth while asking the doctor about . I've just heard him blowing his nose again a couple of minutes ago
My husbands like that up until last year he hadn't been near his doctors in years


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I take back what I said about still going to see your daughter and family
> I was always the mediator in my family and I was hoping you and your daughter just had an argument and by next year you would be at least friendly again but after reading that they make no attempt to visit and not speaking to you for years on end . I say spend your money on whatever makes you happy Julie . Hopefully your daughter will grow up one day and realise that you were ill and also that what happened in the past is just that the past and she should make an effort now to see you with grown up eyes


Exactly, I hope she doesn't wait until it's too late to realize how valuable a mother is!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, you will be so glad when all the dental work is one, sure doesn't sound like fun. I have one that needs a crown but was waiting fr harvest to end before making the appointment.
I look forward to seeing photos of your livingroom when it's done.

I'm taking a bit of a break before heading out to do some more yard work. It's beautiful out there today. I've spent the morning cleaning &organizing some food, scalloped potatoes & ham ready for the oven. I told DH I would make a big dinner but he called back to say make some sandwiches & coffee as he's already combining, usually its not dry enough until after lunch . Oh, well, I'll put that in the oven for supper & it will be ready when needed.
I also made some Unbaked cookies,( chocolate, oatmeal, coconut concoction) that DH likes.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, I feel glad that you have someone else for your power of attorney, and agree that any money you have should be spent on making yourself as comfortable as possible.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Beautiful pictures. We did get to the bottom of Mt Washington but didn't dare go up in a motor home. My stepson was the chef at the hotel then and he came down to visit with us. I had to cook


They would not allow you to drive up in a motor home. My brother wasn't allowed to drive his truck up because it had the double wheels in the back. They are a bit strict due to safety. It is a beautiful drive up the mountain. We went on a very hot day. I think it was around 90*F at the base and the top was close to 30*F. Good thing I had jackets in the trunk of the car. So glad we did the drive although it is a white knuckling drive at times. It was fascinating to see trees that were only a few inches tall and yet close to a 100 years old.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, my heart goes out to you. Such sadness when our relationships with our children are hurtful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pearlone said:


> So glad to be back with everyone. Had trouble with my lower lumbar reagion and was in severe pain, Back to hospital then 3 weeks of rehab. Still having pain, but doing better.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Purly


What a delight to see you are back with us once again. I sure have missed you and pray for your recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Re: closer by geography....my wish too Julie. At least we have skype.


Lurker 2 said:


> They are not yet old enough to look dispassionately at the situation. I hope one day they will come to visit me. I do feel that Peter's attitude is a major part of the problem.
> Thanks Gwen- wish you and I were closer by geography.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> unfortunately i am still up - thinking seriously about going to bed. --- sam


I was at work when you were considering going to bed. I was up before 3 AM to get ready to go into work. I worked these past 7 days and still have 6 more days to go or longer. It might end up being a 17 day stretch. Needless to say that I am playing catch up with the tea party as well as house chores. Fortunately the guys are quite helpful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was at work when you were considering going to bed. I was up before 3 AM to get ready to go into work. I worked these past 7 days and still have 6 more days to go or longer. It might end up being a 17 day stretch. Needless to say that I am playing catch up with the tea party as well as house chores. Fortunately the guys are quite helpful.


Wow! You really have a crazy work schedule, I hope they pay you well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You really have a crazy work schedule, I hope they pay you well.


I was thinking that myself. Do you ever get any rest let alone sleep?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures nicho - how is it going driving on the "right" side of the road? --- sam


I'm not driving fortunately. I'm sure I would panic if I was,especially at intersections. DH is pretty confident so no problems so far. While we are on the right side, it still doesn't feel right to me!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> I was thinking that myself. Do you ever get any rest let alone sleep?


I had a knit group on Friday afternoon which I enjoy getting together with the ladies. Matthew has started coming to knitting group with me. We meet two Fridays of the month and the in between Friday is a meeting at the church. The end of the month is reserved for work as it gets crazy at month end. We will have inventory at the end of the week coming up so a crazy push to get things done and out before the inventory. This weekend I was tearing apart some things and rebuilding them. I am the only one trained to do it, so I went in to get it done when I could have a go at everything I needed to do the job. After work yesterday and today, I did some running around with the boys to get Matthew's Christmas card picture framed for the little girl who has cancer. I know I will see her dad tomorrow so I wanted to have it ready to take in. I took a picture of it, but can't post it yet. I am catching up with the tea party and trying to stay awake. I have a load in the wash and will be moving it to the dryer and starting another load. I need to get some knitting going as well. That might have to wait if I start to get too sleepy. I have a wedding to attend on Halloween so I have taken some time off from work to travel to the wedding. The boys will go with me as it is in southern Ohio. I will have to see what our schedules look like as I might be able to swing through Defiance on my way home. It would make for a longer day, but I have the next day off from work. Depends on DS#1's schedule. I have been told that things should get busier these next few months at work. Not very many dull minutes for me. I have dreams of getting more knitting done than what really gets done.

Thanks to each of you for sharing your vacation pictures as well as flowers and family. They help me to de-stress and enjoy life a bit more.

Gwen...What a treat to have DH helping to declutter the home.

Rookie...It was fun to hear of your adventure at a little one's birthday party. I do hope you are feeling better soon.

Bonnie...You meals sound wonderful. So glad DH could get his combine fixed and back to work. I know he is frustrated that it happened, but so happy it was fixable. Harvest time is a challenge for the farmers. Wouldn't it be wonderful to have your Thanksgiving closer to the time of the USA so that the harvest would already be completed and everyone could rest just a bit more? I don't know how much we rest even then as everyone is frantic about Christmas shopping. Matthew and I will Black Friday shop for the flannel for our layette blankets for the Lutheran World Relief kits. We have done that for quite a few years. The guys don't have any major wants so I will get them some clothes and some gift cards. The boys use the gift cards to take each other out to eat while I am at work. It makes for great outings for the boys which makes me happy.

Darowil...Can't wait to see the modified Peter Rabbit. I am so glad that it was very well received as we knew it would. I think it is neat that she had a book party for the baby. We always loved reading to the boys.

Cathy...So glad mom is doing a bit better. Christmas will be fun with Serena this year.

Time to get going as the laundry needs to be tended to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

curl up with these slippers --- sam

http://www.stitchandunwind.com/crochet-slippers-and-socks/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=stitchandunwind20151018


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as i was working and had to be up i was a morning person - but once retired it all went to pot. lol i am not usually up quite as late as i was last night - i keep telling myself to go to bed earlier but it never seems to happen. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Have you always been a night owl as they say here Sam
> I'm the opposite always awake before the birds always have been
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - at least she is polite. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm sat in the spare bedroom that I have more or less taken over with my knitting and she is now sat at the door looking at me waiting for an invitation to come in as soon as I say hello mishka she will push the door fully open and come in tail wagging madly 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds good - will have to try it. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> 14 Karet Cake
> (Carrot Cake with Pinapple)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of soothing positive energy bubba love to help east the worry. we are here for you 24/7. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Chemo that is (what is worrying)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear. Mum is maybe a little better. She ate better today., and is a better colour I think.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam...Luigi is one of the super Mario brothers. Video game characters.

Made purple hats #34 & 35 this afternoon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> well - at least she is polite. --- sam


Yes she has got some good points she also makes some very funny sounds that sound like words . She comes up and looks at me and says oooooooh mam 
Or she sits on the rug and makes a noise that sounds like mam mam mam 
It's very funny to hear 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: We have to remember to get them started in the autumn, to flower the next summer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sure that was what bentley was thinking. he spent the weekend with alexis so i am sure he got all the ice cream he wanted. he didn;t quite understand why he couldn't lick it off the screen.

i would be more than happy to swap - you are having my kind of weather. --- sam



darowil said:


> Read page 1 but took in so few of the recipes that I think I might head off to bed.
> Sam sound slike it is itme for us swap places- me to you cold and you to my heat.
> October has an average temperature so far more like January or February (the only 2 months hotter than this month has been so far). Not looking forward to this long summer. But not yet quote as high os the 97 in Texas (I think it was) though some days not far off it.
> 
> As for Lexie not sharing her icecream with Bently- how mean can a big sister be? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So rude of me. Thank you for another great opening to this week's ktp Sam. Also thank you ladies of the tea party for the summary.
> 
> Today was a cold windy wet day
> Made chili.
> ...


I hope Gage is feeling better soon. When I saw your post on face book, I thought it was you that wasn't feeling good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello wondering if anyone is up and about ? Not able to sleep 😢. I think maybe I was up and about to much today doing what I thought were little things but the pain is a bit much .
> Very cold out weather said chance of snow showers even poor visibility. ( brother what is this ) To early in my books !


Jackie, you continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I haven't started Christmas shopping yet. Want to do some owl baskets for my family Christmas which is early December . I guess I will have to wait and see if making them will put to much pressure across my chest. Tried my Swedish weaving blanket yesterday and had to put it down.
> The other thing I'm thinking of is to do fingerless mitts for my older sister as she has bad arthritis in her hands. Wakes up with them paining , I was wondering if I knitt or crochet soft ones the warm would help her.


I am sure the fingerless mitts will help your sister considerably. They do me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it very nice also - want to try it. had to read a couple of times to understand what they were doing. think it will be a fun knit. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Really intrigued by this pattern. Won't get it done by Christmas but do want to try it. Thanks Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think Tammi was doing the same thing , making some fingerless mitts for a friend who had arthritis
> Sonja


I am. They are almost finished. I am finally past the thumb gusset. If I would get off of the computer, and pick up my knitting, they would be finished!  That said, while we visited with our friends yesterday, I finished Damien's hat. Ends are woven in, ready for him to wear. As I knitted about 8 inches of hat yesterday, almost non stop, I am taking a bit of a break. My fingers are not so happy today, but the mitts are easier knitting than the hat. It would have been easier on a larger needle but I was not happy with the way the hat looked on the larger needle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she can tell him he is knitting tea party approved. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Nice looking DH you have there Jackie. He is one lucky man to be with you too! Sounds as if he is being very supportive of you during your recovery; a big plus for sure and with a good sense of humor sounds like.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was well enough to go back to unniversity yesterday, luckily he only missed one day as the other day was a free day and today he is back to his normal self
> What about you mum Cathy how is she doing , better I hope
> Sonja


I am glad to hear your DH and son are feeling better. Hoping you don't get what your DS had.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Update on lunch. The cheese sandwiches were wonderful, the Paleno Toscano Suppe..not so much. I should have followed my intuition and NOT put in the coconut cream at the end. It tasted great until that last addition. The coconut cream turned the whole soup into a sweet, awful mess. Turns out it was no longer worthy of eating so it went to the garbage disposal. I will try it again, and quit before the coconut cream, leaving that out. I will also reduce the amount of chicken stock to 3 cups, and probably add, instead of the coconut cream, as the recipe calls for, real whipping cream as no one in my family has a dairy problem. But, glad I tried it as I am trying to get out of my always making the same thing for lunch rut.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh julie - i would definitely use the money to have your television hooked up - no reason to go where you are not wanted and where you will be made to feel uncomfortable. i vote for spending the money on yourself - i might go as far as not calling and see what happens. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The situation is not helped that my SIL is only 9 years younger than me- I've dated younger men! (than Peter) and basically does not like me- has not risen above my former diagnosis of Bi-polar, and obviously takes Bronwen's view-point on the current diagnosis of PTSD. (means that she has to acknowledge her father bashed me up) Miffy (Mwyffanwy) supported me much more- came out with a classic once at about 18- "Mum, you so enriched my childhood, I have NOTHING left to discover" but also once said "Mum you are the best Mum in the world, I would not have any other". Bronwen, in the up-shot of Saturday's conversation clearly does not feel the same way. She paid a tithe of $11,000 on my mother's estate, but still begrudges the $400 she paid me in return for my overlocker, which would have got me down to their wedding- except the pills I was forced to take under mental Health wrecked my hand eye co-ordination, and I could not cut out the dress I had hoped to sew as Mother of the Bride. There were problems that I was terrified of being in the same space as the ex. Especially as he would be cock-a-hoop with his role of escorting her over the bridge (they married in a Garden). The date was 24th December which is pretty impossible for cheap travel- inevitably booked out months in advance. I know I was very dis-jointed at the time- it was right after 911- which I had the mis-fortune of witnessing on the BBC night news broadcast- and I was in a very vulnerable state. Ended up cancelling my ticket, although my Dad, Alastair and Jeanette (SIL) went down. It is pretty typical of Bronwen that she recalls my 'debt' to her, and not the size of her tithe.- this is how come she owns her house.(because the inheritance was quite substantial.) A few weeks ago she stated quite clearly that her commitments were to her immediate family, which I guess is fair enough, but I was told I was out on my own. I am re thinking going down to Christchurch next year- maybe I will just spend my tax rebate on things for myself- like getting my TV hooked up.- it would be nice to be able to assess whether I will turn it off- rather than my enforced state of no broadcast at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm thinking i would have a new trustee/executor. --- sam --- i always told my daughters they didn't need to love me if they were upset with me but i did expect them to respect me.



Lurker 2 said:


> No, I am going to have Lisa as POA, Bronwen is still my Trustee/Executor. There are huge advantages in having Lisa as POA from the point of view of accessibility- Alastair had been at one point, but I had transferred the burden to Bronwen, and I am concerned at how judgemental she is towards me, going by that last conversation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami I love the Jiffy mix cornbread muffins. We use them all the time. I still make cornbread from scratch but more times than not reach for the Jiffy mix. Chili sounds good for here too; weather has turned chilly...or would that be chili? Sorry just couldn't resist. Maybe I'll make that tonight myself.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Carol's husband. Will keep him in prayer. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> ...


We have most of the corn bread left. There might have been a small bowl of the chili left, but we decided to throw it out. I had to take out a container worth of the chili before we left so it didn't leak while traveling, so we have some for later. The cinnamon rolls are so good! Even without icing. I figured I didn't need the additional sugar. Peggy sure enjoyed the one she ate. I did take about half the batch with us, and left them there.

No, I am not interested in planning the menus for the rest of the week. That would mean that I would have to cook here!

I am glad I could pass on the message from Carol. Just wish they had gotten better news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the "ladies aid" at church did quilting every thursday - they brought their lunch - someone made coffee and they spend the day quilting and gossiping - and those ladies could gossip. they would charge so much a yard of thread to quilt a quilt which included putting it together - they even unwound the partially used spools to charge correctly. i had an amish lady hand quilt a quilt for mother and she charged three cents a yard. it wasn't hugely expensive but it did add up. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have the PVC pipe one, and when not in use, it's disassembled and put in the bottom of the cabinet. I have no room for anything bigger, unfortunately--I remember when I was a kid the "Church Ladies" (what I called them, as I didn't know the real name of the group--they got together at a church) had that giant frame and they'd have the whole quilt on it and have the quilting bees.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll wait until you do it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I took it to mean turn the needle in a full circle--to make a twist?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He came in about 1 am, I hate to go to bed when he's still out, I worry if something happens & I go to bed no one will look for him til morning. I know that silly but...
> Sometimes if the grain is dry & bad weather is looming they go all night but not unless they have to now. Most of the crew is 60+,one is 76, so it's too hard on them. The canola is nearly done, & DH is going to go at the oats in earnest today, he's been helping the renter & just doing his after another guy comes at suppertime but our weather is supposed to change on Tuesday so he will do his own now


I fully understand why you don't want to go to bed until your DH comes in at night. I hope they can get everything harvested before the weather turns.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I'm out walking the dog , the inner child comes out to play and I can't resist kicking them or piles of leaves
> But never in my garden they get dug up as soon as I spot one
> Just missed getting hit by a conker this morning as it dropped from the tree
> It was comical as mishka came running back and was growling at the tree
> ...


Conker? I am assuming it is some kind of nut that fell from a tree?

Edit: I see that I was correct.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does he come out on groundhog day to look for his shadow? --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> The Bruce caves are outside of Wiarton . Where the popular Wiarton Willy the groundhog resides


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A conker is a tree limb falling down?? That's a little scary, someone here was killed while out cutting firewood when a limb hit him. Now I always look up when I'm wandering around in the bush.


I would call that a widow maker.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise, not in Sydney but from Littleton, New Hampshire tonight. We have had a fabulous time so far. A museum day in New York City last Monday, but did not get to see my brother as he is really sick with bronchitis. Will hopefully see him before we fly south. After a tour of West Point we had lunch with a KP'er I had met in Newburgh two years ago. Next day we drove the Mohawk Trail in Massachusetts, then headed north into New Hampshire. The fall colors are just beautiful right now so we are very happy travelers. Had planned to drive to summit of Mt Washington today but summit was closed because of snow and ice, but we managed to drive half way up, which was pretty spectacular.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Caren, Daralene and Paula soon.
> 
> A few photos of our travels so far.


Looks good autumn colours are so great- keep having a lovely time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy - now i have two cakes to try. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the carrot cake recipe (very rich & heavy--you've been warned! :XD: ). Carrot Cake


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami and I must have got the same good batch of yeast--I went to the store and got some, and I have cinnamon rolls in progress and they are huge also!
> 
> The quilt is in the frame...WHEW. It took a while but I finally decided to pin two sides and then I shook it out and draped it over the frame, pulled and tugged and moved it until it was even. Now the real fun starts--I seem to only have four needles (I like to thread about a dozen at a time and keep them in the side of the quilt while I'm working). I have NO idea where the rest of my hand sewing needles have gone, but it just reminds me of how long it's been since I've done any quilting. Ah well. I'll start with the ones I have.


Yum! I hope yours turn out as tasty as mine did!

I'm glad that you figured out a way to get the quilt layered to put in the frame. Now you have my permission to get more needles the next time you shop!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> So glad to be back with everyone. Had trouble with my lower lumbar reagion and was in severe pain, Back to hospital then 3 weeks of rehab. Still having pain, but doing better.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Purly


Welcome back, my friend! So happy to see you! Prayers you will soon be pain free.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's not supposed to be all on one side - i for one would give it a rest and not contact her for a while and see if she responds. --- sam --- when i moved to seattle i left without telling my sisters where i was - there had been some sad things done during mother's illness and after - i just wanted to be done with them. took rowena over ten years to find out where i was.



Lurker 2 said:


> Got to be done! I realised I could not guarantee Bronwen's listening skills when it comes to me. There have been times she and Peter have traveled through Auckland, but no attempt has been made to come and see me. I am starting to wonder why it should have to be all on my side (the effort).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


Thrift store was the perfect place to get your warmer clothes. I hope the weather clears enough for you to go up the mountains before you move on. I think I have some of those same photos, except without the snow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and again i say amen. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It has been brewing for a while, Rookie. I am tired of biting my tongue for fear of offending her. Once she sulked for 5 years, after I had tried to bring up something I felt needed discussing. I recall another period when I was in 'Coventry' for a good three years. I likely don't have that many years left to be bashing my head against a brick wall


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh the children are all growing up so fast.... How old is Bailee, over here you can get your learner driver's permit at 16 and the actual licence to drive alone at 18.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Here they can get a licence to drive alone at 17 after 12 months on a Learners permit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> We use to make hollyhock dancing ladies my sisters and I when we were little . Our Grandma taught us when we had a tea party in the summer vacation


Me, too! My grandmother grew a lot of them outside the dining room window. I still love seeing them, but we don't have any luck growing them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got two on the go now one smaller than the other . Had a bit of a night scare with the youngest last night saying he felt wierd but he finally fell back to sleep and both him and hubby are still asleep so I'm just keeping quiet
> Sonja


I am glad your DS is ok.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was well enough to go back to unniversity yesterday, luckily he only missed one day as the other day was a free day and today he is back to his normal self
> What about you mum Cathy how is she doing , better I hope
> Sonja


So after a chaotic week things are pretty much normal for your family again. What a relief. Just don't get DS3s bug and things will be fine (and even more important is that DH doesn't get it).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

give it to him for a wedding present. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Gwen, I have one of the quilt frames made of PVC pipe That I bought when we moved to Illinois that last time. Lordy, that was nearly 25 years ago. Susan was a sophomore in high school then. Ive used it for a couple of queen-sized quilts which were entirely hand-quilted, no piecing at all. In fact, middle GS's in still in the frame and has been since I learned to knit. I'd better get it finished soon. He'll be wanting to get married soon, I'm sure. He's 23 now.
> 
> The sun is shining now but the clouds are rolling in. Looks like a weather change is heading at us from the Great Lakes again.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you have been busy this weekend as have I.
> The non- baby shower yesterday went very well- but left home at 8.30 and other than being home long enough to make the sandwiches (which with Vick cutting them looked good) and change was out until after 10pm.
> Peter Rabbit was loved- I didn't like the face and have now worked out what should work (put the whiskers in the wrong place for a start! And was holding their rabbit tonight and realised that my new plan is correct).
> So sent a message asking if I could have Peter Rabbit back- the reply was only if you promise to bring him back- we love him. Figure I will take him to the new place rather than risking him ending up in a box and being misplaced for a while.
> ...


I knew they would love Peter! Pepper sounds cute. Photo, please? DD's bunny, Ellie, is in trouble, as is her DS, who let Ellie out, and promptly forgot to watch her. He forgot to close DD's door, so Ellie got in there, chewed a hole her the comforter and chewed the Kindle charging cord into small pieces. DGS is 12, and does know better, but forgot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of the telly, New Zealand will come to a stand still in the morning- there's a live broadcast of the All Blacks v France Rugby match at 7-30 - the lady who will be giving me a ride to church was apologising that she might be late- till I pointed out to her that there will inevitably be re-runs. This is all out war!!!!!!!!!!


A very boring game as well I hear- great for NZ though. Unlike the Australia/Scotland game which was sounds like it was very exciting and controversial. Australia won by 1 point with a penalty in the last couple of minutes. (only know this becuase I heard it I don't follow Rugby). But Scotland, Ireland, Wales and France are all out so only Southern Hemipshere left- us, NZ, Argentina and someone!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, I quilted one day a week with day a group of ladies from the local Brethren Church when Tim was a baby. I would carry him over in an infant seat and he would sleep or watch the ladies. (They also charged by the yard of thread used and had a waiting list of about 10 years worth of quilts to get done.) When he finally went to the special needs school for extra therapies, I would quilt between taking him and picking him up mid-afternoon--about 120 miles times four days a week. His father's mother was a member there and was not pleased with my bringing ''that child'' out among her church family. She has not gotten over him yet. In fact, she has not held or touched him since he was less than 6 months old. Her loss!!

Ohio Joy

-


thewren said:


> the "ladies aid" at church did quilting every thursday - they brought their lunch - someone made coffee and they spend the day quilting and gossiping - and those ladies could gossip. they would charge so much a yard of thread to quilt a quilt which included putting it together - they even unwound the partially used spools to charge correctly. i had an amish lady hand quilt a quilt for mother and she charged three cents a yard. it wasn't hugely expensive but it did add up. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry it was a mess - guess that is how we find out. glad the cheese sandwiches were good. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Update on lunch. The cheese sandwiches were wonderful, the Paleno Toscano Suppe..not so much. I should have followed my intuition and NOT put in the coconut cream at the end. It tasted great until that last addition. The coconut cream turned the whole soup into a sweet, awful mess. Turns out it was no longer worthy of eating so it went to the garbage disposal. I will try it again, and quit before the coconut cream, leaving that out. I will also reduce the amount of chicken stock to 3 cups, and probably add, instead of the coconut cream, as the recipe calls for, real whipping cream as no one in my family has a dairy problem. But, glad I tried it as I am trying to get out of my always making the same thing for lunch rut.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up too, but imagine you are sleeping now. I watched Downton Abbey Season 6 http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html
> A nice way to distract myself when I woke and started getting too caught up in my thoughts of mom.
> 
> Ordered the Hedgehog mitts that KimmyZ on KP posted. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html
> ...


I hope your DGS is soon feeling well. If I remember correctly, the Throat Coat Tea tastes like licorice. I had not heard of gargling with cayanne . It sounds like you have good reason to be proud of all of your grandchildren! It will be nice to be able to spend time with your sister.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just let me know - maybe we can talk tami into meeting us as well. --- sam



pacer said:


> I had a knit group on Friday afternoon which I enjoy getting together with the ladies. Matthew has started coming to knitting group with me. We meet two Fridays of the month and the in between Friday is a meeting at the church. The end of the month is reserved for work as it gets crazy at month end. We will have inventory at the end of the week coming up so a crazy push to get things done and out before the inventory. This weekend I was tearing apart some things and rebuilding them. I am the only one trained to do it, so I went in to get it done when I could have a go at everything I needed to do the job. After work yesterday and today, I did some running around with the boys to get Matthew's Christmas card picture framed for the little girl who has cancer. I know I will see her dad tomorrow so I wanted to have it ready to take in. I took a picture of it, but can't post it yet. I am catching up with the tea party and trying to stay awake. I have a load in the wash and will be moving it to the dryer and starting another load. I need to get some knitting going as well. That might have to wait if I start to get too sleepy. I have a wedding to attend on Halloween so I have taken some time off from work to travel to the wedding. The boys will go with me as it is in southern Ohio. I will have to see what our schedules look like as I might be able to swing through Defiance on my way home. It would make for a longer day, but I have the next day off from work. Depends on DS#1's schedule. I have been told that things should get busier these next few months at work. Not very many dull minutes for me. I have dreams of getting more knitting done than what really gets done.
> 
> Thanks to each of you for sharing your vacation pictures as well as flowers and family. They help me to de-stress and enjoy life a bit more.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> give it to him for a wedding present. --- sam


That is exactly what it is intended for, Sam.

When they all first came home to this house, Andrew asked me to show him how to quilt. His mother (DD#2, Paula) asked also. So I started them out in the center of it. The stitches are uneven and obviously made by hands with no experience, but since it was always meant for him, I've refused to remove them and do it ''better.'' He has probably never quilted again but I'm certain he will remember when he sees the stitching he did.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I knew they would love Peter! Pepper sounds cute. Photo, please?


This is an old one of her- many will have seen her before but there are some newbies who won't have seen Pepper.
Well I saw it yesterday but now can't find it! Will take one later (if I remember) and post it. But for now a couple I have meant to post (and don't think I did!).

They were worried that Pepper might get outside (which she is normally safe to do) but that a gate would be open and so she would get out into the street. Or would get in the way of people. We did lose a baby rabbit from being todden on.Also future tenents might be put off by a rabbit in the laundry!
They do like to chew things don't they? ANd aren't too discerning about wha tthey might go for.

Think its time to go and have a coffee and go to the chemist- run out of BP meds on Saturday so better get todays in fairly early.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think she will find out she was wrong to act that way. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, I quilted one day a week with day a group of ladies from the local Brethren Church when Tim was a baby. I would carry him over in an infant seat and he would sleep or watch the ladies. (They also charged by the yard of thread used and had a waiting list of about 10 years worth of quilts to get done.) When he finally went to the special needs school for extra therapies, I would quilt between taking him and picking him up mid-afternoon--about 120 miles times four days a week. His father's mother was a member there and was not pleased with my bringing ''that child'' out among her church family. She has not gotten over him yet. In fact, she has not held or touched him since he was less than 6 months old. Her loss!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> -


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was that all done with icing? well done. --- sam



darowil said:


> This is an old one of her- many will have seen her before but there are some newbies who won't have seen Pepper.
> Well I saw it yesterday but now can't find it! Will take one later (if I remember) and post it. But for now a couple I have meant to post (and don't think I did!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> was that all done with icing? well done. --- sam


Yes- I had seen many photos of this girls work but first time seen it in person She does great work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you didn't get snow and a nice hot drink sounds nice I will have a coffee thank you 😄


oh we got little bit of snow this evening, not enough to stay but snow just the same. I'll post a pic as soon as I we hve internet up and running again. We are not the only ones without in the area.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> just let me know - maybe we can talk tami into meeting us as well. --- sam


You might! It will depend on what is going on here at the time. Remind me, please! And remember, it is a 3 hour drive from my house, so will need to know the day before.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I quilted one day a week with day a group of ladies from the local Brethren Church when Tim was a baby. I would carry him over in an infant seat and he would sleep or watch the ladies. (They also charged by the yard of thread used and had a waiting list of about 10 years worth of quilts to get done.) When he finally went to the special needs school for extra therapies, I would quilt between taking him and picking him up mid-afternoon--about 120 miles times four days a week. His father's mother was a member there and was not pleased with my bringing ''that child'' out among her church family. She has not gotten over him yet. In fact, she has not held or touched him since he was less than 6 months old. Her loss!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> -


As you say, her loss!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That is exactly what it is intended for, Sam.
> 
> When they all first came home to this house, Andrew asked me to show him how to quilt. His mother (DD#2, Paula) asked also. So I started them out in the center of it. The stitches are uneven and obviously made by hands with no experience, but since it was always meant for him, I've refused to remove them and do it ''better.'' He has probably never quilted again but I'm certain he will remember when he sees the stitching he did.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And it will be full of happy memories of time spent with you for him!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is an old one of her- many will have seen her before but there are some newbies who won't have seen Pepper.
> Well I saw it yesterday but now can't find it! Will take one later (if I remember) and post it. But for now a couple I have meant to post (and don't think I did!).
> 
> They were worried that Pepper might get outside (which she is normally safe to do) but that a gate would be open and so she would get out into the street. Or would get in the way of people. We did lose a baby rabbit from being todden on.Also future tenents might be put off by a rabbit in the laundry!
> ...


Cute sign. Beautiful cake! I don't think I was here when you posted about the bunny.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yesterday was a long day, but fun. We won't see these 2 couples until at least May next year, so we were happy to spend time with them. I had made a pair of socks for my Dad for his last Christmas gift, but he never got them. As one of the couples are our "adopted parents" in our RV club, and Jim has the same size feet, I gave them to him. At least one of my "dads" will be able to wear them. Jim had heart surgery 2 years ago, a pacemaker/defibulator combination put in this year, and a knee replacement this year, and has been cold. He has gotten up in the night twice since I gave them to him and put them on, which warmed him put quite quickly. I am pleased he likes them. 

I personally know how much the TP prayers work. When I had asked for prayers for Peggy when she was in with her bladder cancer surgery, we had almost lost her. She is slowly recovering, looks good, and starting to gain a bit of weight back. She said how much she said she lost, but it was weight she did not have to loose. She has been given permission to travel to Arizona for the winter. She has Dr's there, as well as here, so will have care available if needed. 

Today we had a couple of snow showers, but nothing that stuck to the ground. And some sunshine to go with it, but never got out of the 40's. We had not turned on the furnace, so it was down to 57 in the house. DH turned it on when we came home this afternoon. It is now about 66 in here, as high as he wanted to set it. 

I think it is time for a bowl of pop corn, and a book for a bit, now that I am caught up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got to be done! I realised I could not guarantee Bronwen's listening skills when it comes to me. There have been times she and Peter have traveled through Auckland, but no attempt has been made to come and see me. I am starting to wonder why it should have to be all on my side (the effort).


That is very sad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been brewing for a while, Rookie. I am tired of biting my tongue for fear of offending her. Once she sulked for 5 years, after I had tried to bring up something I felt needed discussing. I recall another period when I was in 'Coventry' for a good three years. I likely don't have that many years left to be bashing my head against a brick wall


Yes, it does appear to be very one-sided and with no perceived inclination on her part to have it any different than to be estranged from one another.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> just let me know - maybe we can talk tami into meeting us as well. --- sam


That would be fun. The wedding we are attending is in Northern Kentucky so timing it could be interesting, but I could call when we leave Kentucky to head north. I know we will have to eat and it would be nice to let you meet DS#1. He is a wonderful young man as well. He is so good with Matthew most of the time. Our Garmin will give us an estimated time of arrival.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> Never seen that idea before but it looks nice hope you can work everything out
> A pamper day sounds nice especially after you have had dental work
> ...


I'll be pampering my sister-in-law and cooking lunch and then sending some food items home with her. She's not in a financial position to treat herself and she doesn't like it when I treat her, but will let me "do" for her so that's what I do. I enjoy the get together so it makes for a fun time.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Everybody. I've been lurking all weekend trying to get caught up with all the goings on. I hope I'm really back. It's been a struggle the past year, mainly with depression and the pain of my hip rubbing bone against bone. The new meds seem to be working now and I had my hip replaced in August so that the pain is gone also. I no longer need a cane to get around which is such a blessing! 
The news that snow is already falling as far south as NY is not my cuppa. Not being a winter person has its drawbacks when you live where I do. Last week I was in Texas with my daughter and it was 80+ degrees. When we arrived back in Baltimore it was in the low 50s.
I love seeing all your photos and of course the recipes. Sam is so generous with them in his opening. I've bookmarked several to try this winter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was forgetting about all the dental problems. That is a lovely big room Rookie. Your sister is the one whose Afghans you have shown us?


That's not my room -- just a photograph I found on the internet of some drapery design that I want to copy in my front room and dining room. I'll take some photos tomorrow, I promise.

No, this is the sister-in-law who is the widow of my oldest brother. She lives about 15 minutes from me. They helped me out very much when I moved out here from Iowa and because of them I was able to get my bearings for the first six weeks by finding a job and getting an apartment. Their suggestions as to where to look for work and place to live were invaluable. I helped them out, too, where and when I could over the years and it's become necessary these past few years since her kids ran up her credit cards and have left her very heavy in debt and depleted of all savings and investments. She's 83, but still going strong. My family has designed and discussed a plan where she can be financially independent again and all she has to do is say "go". It would mean walking away from her house and possibly leaving her son without a place to live and she's not ready to do that (he's 50), but we'll be there to put the plan in motion once she's ready.

My sister who makes the lovely knitted and crocheted items lives in Arkansas and the other sister (seamstress, upholsterer and drapery queen) lives in Florida. We three are the only girls of the 11 siblings surviving infancy and I had all 8 boys all around me...five older and 3 younger. Both sisters were headed out of High School just as I was entering kindergarten and first grade. They married local young men from Iowa and lived nearby us while I was growing up. I was their built in babysitter for their kids while in H.S. My sisters and their husbands are in their late 70's and thankfully all are doing fine these days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back siouxann! I am so glad your hip replacement ent well and that you are so much better!


siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody. I've been lurking all weekend trying to get caught up with all the goings on. I hope I'm really back. It's been a struggle the past year, mainly with depression and the pain of my hip rubbing bone against bone. The new meds seem to be working now and I had my hip replaced in August so that the pain is gone also. I no longer need a cane to get around which is such a blessing!
> The news that snow is already falling as far south as NY is not my cuppa. Not being a winter person has its drawbacks when you live where I do. Last week I was in Texas with my daughter and it was 80+ degrees. When we arrived back in Baltimore it was in the low 50s.
> I love seeing all your photos and of course the recipes. Sam is so generous with them in his opening. I've bookmarked several to try this winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is cold here tonight (at least to me it is); 49 F and suppose to be 40 by morning. And of course....our heat won't come one! Will call our heat/ac guy in the morning. Seems to be a yearly issue the past few years. At least by late afternoon it is suppose to be in the low 60s tomorrow. Seems to be colder sooner here ths year. 

I'm off to make some knitted pumpkins and leaves for decoratoins. Really should be working on Christmas presents but just eed a break. TTYL. 

Oh before I go I did have a question. The fabric that often is laid across a fireplace mantle....I've always called it a mantle scarf. Is there another name for them? I was thinking of knitting something and under mantle scarf found nothing like that on ravelry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's not supposed to be all on one side - i for one would give it a rest and not contact her for a while and see if she responds. --- sam --- when i moved to seattle i left without telling my sisters where i was - there had been some sad things done during mother's illness and after - i just wanted to be done with them. took rowena over ten years to find out where i was.


Sam, I hope that you and your sisters made up before the passed on.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody. I've been lurking all weekend trying to get caught up with all the goings on. I hope I'm really back. It's been a struggle the past year, mainly with depression and the pain of my hip rubbing bone against bone. The new meds seem to be working now and I had my hip replaced in August so that the pain is gone also. I no longer need a cane to get around which is such a blessing!
> The news that snow is already falling as far south as NY is not my cuppa. Not being a winter person has its drawbacks when you live where I do. Last week I was in Texas with my daughter and it was 80+ degrees. When we arrived back in Baltimore it was in the low 50s.
> I love seeing all your photos and of course the recipes. Sam is so generous with them in his opening. I've bookmarked several to try this winter.


It is wonderful to hear from you once again. I am sure that a good portion of the depression comes with all the pain you were experiencing. It is difficult to have pain from bone rubbing against bone and then be positively happy and cheerful. The hip replacement can be a wonderful blessing. The cold may affect your body differently now that you have had the transplant. I think of you often and pray that you are well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody. I've been lurking all weekend trying to get caught up with all the goings on. I hope I'm really back. It's been a struggle the past year, mainly with depression and the pain of my hip rubbing bone against bone. The new meds seem to be working now and I had my hip replaced in August so that the pain is gone also. I no longer need a cane to get around which is such a blessing!
> The news that snow is already falling as far south as NY is not my cuppa. Not being a winter person has its drawbacks when you live where I do. Last week I was in Texas with my daughter and it was 80+ degrees. When we arrived back in Baltimore it was in the low 50s.
> I love seeing all your photos and of course the recipes. Sam is so generous with them in his opening. I've bookmarked several to try this winter.


So good to see you posting...welcome back. So glad to hear that your hip is doing so much better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be pampering my sister-in-law and cooking lunch and then sending some food items home with her. She's not in a financial position to treat herself and she doesn't like it when I treat her, but will let me "do" for her so that's what I do. I enjoy the get together so it makes for a fun time.


I know you will do her well. That is a wonderful idea to send some food items home with her. She will appreciate that very much. So glad you are able to help her out and let her have her dignity at the same time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is cold here tonight (at least to me it is); 49 F and suppose to be 40 by morning. And of course....our heat won't come one! Will call our heat/ac guy in the morning. Seems to be a yearly issue the past few years. At least by late afternoon it is suppose to be in the low 60s tomorrow. Seems to be colder sooner here ths year.
> 
> I'm off to make some knitted pumpkins and leaves for decoratoins. Really should be working on Christmas presents but just eed a break. TTYL.
> 
> Oh before I go I did have a question. The fabric that often is laid across a fireplace mantle....I've always called it a mantle scarf. Is there another name for them? I was thinking of knitting something and under mantle scarf found nothing like that on ravelry.


You'll find some nice ones under table runners or rectangle mats....here are some you might like:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&query=table%20runner&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&page=1

If you want something lacier (that looks weird), then type in rectangle doilies and select knitting and you'll find some more. You can use any scarf pattern by adjusting the width or even cafe curtains and adjust accordingly.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is wonderful to hear from you once again. I am sure that a good portion of the depression comes with all the pain you were experiencing. It is difficult to have pain from bone rubbing against bone and then be positively happy and cheerful. The hip replacement can be a wonderful blessing. The cold may affect your body differently now that you have had the transplant. I think of you often and pray that you are well.


Thank you - it's good to be here!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So good to see you posting...welcome back. So glad to hear that your hip is doing so much better.


Thank you! I have missed everyone. Just couldn't get myself together to participate.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh julie - i would definitely use the money to have your television hooked up - no reason to go where you are not wanted and where you will be made to feel uncomfortable. i vote for spending the money on yourself - i might go as far as not calling and see what happens. --- sam


Sounds like good advice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all. I feel great today and have already done two loads of laundry and cut DH's hair. I need to bite my tongue when I do it now as there is getting less and less of it to cut and more a more to cut off from around and on the ears! I used to have to thin out his hair as it was so darned thick. Still looks nice just more forehead and crown skin to look at! Thankfully, he's not too sensitive about it since DGS favorite new book is: How To Babysit Grandpa and one of the items is to be sure to put sunscreen on him before taking him out to play--especially the top of his head! DGS laughs so hard at that page.
> 
> We're going to a one-year's old's birthday party today. He's one nine of our good friend's grandchildren. They had once thought that they wouldn't have children and adopted a girl who was later followed by two more girls and a boy. These four kids have really increased the family! This friend was our Best Man and we've been friends for a very long time. Should be a fun time getting all together.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun book (mind you David wouldn't be wanting to put sunscreen on his head).
Good to hear that you are feeling good today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I take back what I said about still going to see your daughter and family
> I was always the mediator in my family and I was hoping you and your daughter just had an argument and by next year you would be at least friendly again but after reading that they make no attempt to visit and not speaking to you for years on end . I say spend your money on whatever makes you happy Julie . Hopefully your daughter will grow up one day and realise that you were ill and also that what happened in the past is just that the past and she should make an effort now to see you with grown up eyes


I am going to need my adopted family, on KTP and the Lace Party very much as I cope with the situation. I had a good day today- the weather was changeable but mostly sunny and I got down to my weaving class, had to unpick a row, but I got it woven back before I left- but next week is a Public Holiday on Monday. I had hoped Bronwen had matured more- but she is VERY like her Dad, and the world revolves around herself. I think I am too much an eccentric for her. I did post an A5 envelope with the yarn for the shrug she had asked for, and a card saying I felt I had been asking too much of her. My resolve is that I must wait until she contacts me.
I've also worked out that with two sticks I can stand straighter as I walk, and also can get up a reasonable speed, which has to be good for my heart. I need to try to lose around 10kg though- ate too well over the winter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly, I hope she doesn't wait until it's too late to realize how valuable a mother is!


I have a nasty feeling it may not be until I have died- I cannot change her- only myself. I am fed up that her perception is I took no responsibility for anything, because I feel that is very far from the truth- but she is not the sort of person one can discuss issues with- she retreats into her shell. She has built a very safe world for herself, and so be it- I knew I had little part in it, not entirely by my choice- I came north when my Dad passed 75, because that was when I lost my Mum, 30 years ago. I don't regret the time I had with him- he died 2010, at just short of 92, and we were good friends, as I was with my Mother in the last 9 years of her life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, I feel glad that you have someone else for your power of attorney, and agree that any money you have should be spent on making yourself as comfortable as possible.


I do miss some of our Television broadcasts- it will help if Bronwen maintains silence to have contact with the world through the TV. I would have enough money to get the so-called freeview connected, and maybe one of these Samsung Tablets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, my heart goes out to you. Such sadness when our relationships with our children are hurtful.


Thank you Joy! You may be interested to know that one of her complaints against me is that I had them both at the Steiner School. I cling to a letter Mwyffanwy wrote to me a few days before she turned 16- it is a comfort to read what she wrote.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Re: closer by geography....my wish too Julie. At least we have skype.


Indeed we do!
That reminds me I had a PM from Kiwifrau (Lynnette) asking me to send her love. She is learning Windows 10 on her new computer, and hopes maybe to be back with us next week.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Siouxann, It is so good to hear from you again.

It's been a lonesome year with not hearing from you and we all have each other. No wonder you were so down without us to chat with and to cheer you on. Take care, dear friend, and remember that we love you.

Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not know that. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I'm out walking the dog , the inner child comes out to play and I can't resist kicking them or piles of leaves
> But never in my garden they get dug up as soon as I spot one
> Just missed getting hit by a conker this morning as it dropped from the tree
> It was comical as mishka came running back and was growling at the tree
> ...


I love kicking leaves as well. So nice that Mishka is so protective of you- and did the tree act appropriately scared?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh julie - i would definitely use the money to have your television hooked up - no reason to go where you are not wanted and where you will be made to feel uncomfortable. i vote for spending the money on yourself - i might go as far as not calling and see what happens. --- sam


Thanks Sam- I think I will have a real blow-out for my 70th- get the Television sorted, and then work out what I can get with the balance.It is my resolve not to call her- I suspect I will be waiting a very long time. I am so glad I have my friends on KTP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking i would have a new trustee/executor. --- sam --- i always told my daughters they didn't need to love me if they were upset with me but i did expect them to respect me.


I don't want to appear that I am being spiteful ,Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's not supposed to be all on one side - i for one would give it a rest and not contact her for a while and see if she responds. --- sam --- when i moved to seattle i left without telling my sisters where i was - there had been some sad things done during mother's illness and after - i just wanted to be done with them. took rowena over ten years to find out where i was.


'Struth! That was a long time! I could well be underground if it takes Bronwen that long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and again i say amen. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> So glad to be back with everyone. Had trouble with my lower lumbar reagion and was in severe pain, Back to hospital then 3 weeks of rehab. Still having pain, but doing better.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Purly


Good to have you back- hope your back settles and lets you get back to normal life again soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Another beautiful day but a lot colder than expected. Have driven through a few snow showers and needed a quick stop at a thrift store for a warm jacket and beanies to keep us warm. Not able to go to top of Mt Mansfield in Vermont because of snow and ice and with more snow predicted for tomorrow, we might miss driving up Mt Whiteface in NY. Colours in Vermont are just as pretty as in NH and the snow was thick enough on the ground and trees to make for a pretty drive from Stowe to Burlington. We are so lucky to be seeing such beautiful scenery.


Looks lovely as well- and have you been kicking the leaves as you go?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures nicho - how is it going driving on the "right" side of the road? --- sam


I was wondering how it was going driving on the right but wrong side of the road. I always found it made sense-it was logical with the steering wheel being on the other side.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A very boring game as well I hear- great for NZ though. Unlike the Australia/Scotland game which was sounds like it was very exciting and controversial. Australia won by 1 point with a penalty in the last couple of minutes. (only know this becuase I heard it I don't follow Rugby). But Scotland, Ireland, Wales and France are all out so only Southern Hemipshere left- us, NZ, Argentina and someone!


South Africa.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie and Jackie from a grey overcast North Yorkshire
> I love carrot cake , got to be honest and say I love most cake but carrot cake with frosting on top is one of my favourites


Cream Cheese frosting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it does appear to be very one-sided and with no perceived inclination on her part to have it any different than to be estranged from one another.


I am afraid it does seem that way. I have today posted a card to her, and the yarn she wanted to make a draw string for the cuffs of the shrug I knitted. I propose just to get on with my life, as best I can. Lisa is planning on dropping by weekend after next, which given how busy she is with work and the short notice, augurs well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid it does seem that way. I have today posted a card to her, and the yarn she wanted to make a draw string for the cuffs of the shrug I knitted. I propose just to get on with my life, as best I can. Lisa is planning on dropping by weekend after next, which given how busy she is with work and the short notice, augurs well.


Yes, it does.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody. I've been lurking all weekend trying to get caught up with all the goings on. I hope I'm really back. It's been a struggle the past year, mainly with depression and the pain of my hip rubbing bone against bone. The new meds seem to be working now and I had my hip replaced in August so that the pain is gone also. I no longer need a cane to get around which is such a blessing!
> The news that snow is already falling as far south as NY is not my cuppa. Not being a winter person has its drawbacks when you live where I do. Last week I was in Texas with my daughter and it was 80+ degrees. When we arrived back in Baltimore it was in the low 50s.
> I love seeing all your photos and of course the recipes. Sam is so generous with them in his opening. I've bookmarked several to try this winter.


Welcome back, Sue! Lovely to see you here! I have taken to using two sticks when I am out. How wonderful you no longer need yours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's not my room -- just a photograph I found on the internet of some drapery design that I want to copy in my front room and dining room. I'll take some photos tomorrow, I promise.
> 
> No, this is the sister-in-law who is the widow of my oldest brother. She lives about 15 minutes from me. They helped me out very much when I moved out here from Iowa and because of them I was able to get my bearings for the first six weeks by finding a job and getting an apartment. Their suggestions as to where to look for work and place to live were invaluable. I helped them out, too, where and when I could over the years and it's become necessary these past few years since her kids ran up her credit cards and have left her very heavy in debt and depleted of all savings and investments. She's 83, but still going strong. My family has designed and discussed a plan where she can be financially independent again and all she has to do is say "go". It would mean walking away from her house and possibly leaving her son without a place to live and she's not ready to do that (he's 50), but we'll be there to put the plan in motion once she's ready.
> 
> My sister who makes the lovely knitted and crocheted items lives in Arkansas and the other sister (seamstress, upholsterer and drapery queen) lives in Florida. We three are the only girls of the 11 siblings surviving infancy and I had all 8 boys all around me...five older and 3 younger. Both sisters were headed out of High School just as I was entering kindergarten and first grade. They married local young men from Iowa and lived nearby us while I was growing up. I was their built in babysitter for their kids while in H.S. My sisters and their husbands are in their late 70's and thankfully all are doing fine these days.


 :thumbup: That is so unfortunate that your sister-in-law is in such a parlous way- I am so glad you are able to help her. I recall you saying your family was spread over many states. 
This is of course why your work career was so long. I started working for Mum in her boarding kennels at about 12.
It will be lovely to see your room, I am sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like good advice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it does.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Siouxann and Pearl one. So happy you are both back.&#10084;

Julie. I am so disgusted right now with Bronwen. You are a kind loving lady and don't deserve this.

Made some more purple hats this afternoon/evening. 36 all total right now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Siouxann and Pearl one. So happy you are both back.❤
> 
> Julie. I am so disgusted right now with Bronwen. You are a kind loving lady and don't deserve this.
> 
> Made some more purple hats this afternoon/evening. 36 all total right now


They are great, Mel! I will just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I will be selfish and spend the money on things I need more, than confirming her rejection of me.


Its not selfish to use your money on yourself. Th eonly sad thing is that you won't see you grndkids- but last tim eyou hardly saw them anyway did you? And its a lot of money to fork out for the chance of seeing them.
Getting Lisa to act as POA sounds like it migh tbe a good idea- it is essenital to have someone who you know is concerned for you and will act on your behalf- based on what they think you would want.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are great, Mel! I will just have to wait and see what happens.


It just hurts my heart to know that you are being treated like this. 😠


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Darowil...Can't wait to see the modified Peter Rabbit. I am so glad that it was very well received as we knew it would. I think it is neat that she had a book party for the baby. We always loved reading to the boys.


One of the books is not likely to be used- it was a very detailed book about the differences in genders (including a picture of a girl looking at her private parts in a mirror), and details of where babies come from (including a picture of Mum and Dad conceiving the baby). A little too much detail for a child- but it did give those of us left at the time some laughs. While the only book not liekly to be used by them it was th eone that got th emost repsonse from us! At least it was only pictures not photos.
Talking of that they now show teenagers videos of pregnancy and birth here at school. Well I heard the true story recently of a class that were sat down to watch this- only for one boy to realise it was his mother! The whole class (most of whom knew his mother) were about to see all the details of her giving birth as was he. Wonder whether she had any idea that it would be used for this purpose or thought it was just for expecting parents?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sure that was what bentley was thinking. he spent the weekend with alexis so i am sure he got all the ice cream he wanted. he didn;t quite understand why he couldn't lick it off the screen.
> 
> i would be more than happy to swap - you are having my kind of weather. --- sam


The only problem is a coming baby. Well maybe a husband as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody. I've been lurking all weekend trying to get caught up with all the goings on. I hope I'm really back. It's been a struggle the past year, mainly with depression and the pain of my hip rubbing bone against bone. The new meds seem to be working now and I had my hip replaced in August so that the pain is gone also. I no longer need a cane to get around which is such a blessing!
> The news that snow is already falling as far south as NY is not my cuppa. Not being a winter person has its drawbacks when you live where I do. Last week I was in Texas with my daughter and it was 80+ degrees. When we arrived back in Baltimore it was in the low 50s.
> I love seeing all your photos and of course the recipes. Sam is so generous with them in his opening. I've bookmarked several to try this winter.


Good to have you back and that you are feeling so much better. It will be good if you do feel up to keeping up with us. We love it when old friends are able to rejoin us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well at 3.30 Monday afternon I have caught up with this weeks KTP for the first time.
And now i might go and try to see if I can catch up with last nights digest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah siouxann - so good to have you back. yeah for the hip and no pain. can't do much for the cold weather we both dislike and can do nothing about but come on here and bi---. hope to see you again real soon. sam



siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody. I've been lurking all weekend trying to get caught up with all the goings on. I hope I'm really back. It's been a struggle the past year, mainly with depression and the pain of my hip rubbing bone against bone. The new meds seem to be working now and I had my hip replaced in August so that the pain is gone also. I no longer need a cane to get around which is such a blessing!
> The news that snow is already falling as far south as NY is not my cuppa. Not being a winter person has its drawbacks when you live where I do. Last week I was in Texas with my daughter and it was 80+ degrees. When we arrived back in Baltimore it was in the low 50s.
> I love seeing all your photos and of course the recipes. Sam is so generous with them in his opening. I've bookmarked several to try this winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - how is your hip - what is the pain level? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome back siouxann! I am so glad your hip replacement ent well and that you are so much better!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Its such a lovely day here today I thought I would take a couple of photos of flowers that I have here. Am still only on page 17.... 

I thought I had 3 to post... oh well I will hunt for it and post later LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we came to terms with each other - but it was never totally resolved. rowena visited me several times while i was i seattle - was very angry when i moved back here - it denied her a trip she could brag about. we had a good time but it was never the same. plus she stole from me and denied it. sad - but that is life. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I hope that you and your sisters made up before the passed on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dig these slippers. --- sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/royal-convertible-slipper-boots


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, just saw where your mom hasn't been well. So sorry to hear this. Glad to see the post where she is improving.
> 
> Bubba Love, so glad to see you on. Hope each day brings you healing and less pain. So sorry you are having to endure so much. Gentle Hugs
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think she is on the mend now. Seems a bit better.
You must be so proud of your Grandchildren... a lot of talent in your family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> We have power of attorney for finances as well as for health care.


Same here too :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the steiner school. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Joy! You may be interested to know that one of her complaints against me is that I had them both at the Steiner School. I cling to a letter Mwyffanwy wrote to me a few days before she turned 16- it is a comfort to read what she wrote.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know we have your back 24/7. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam- I think I will have a real blow-out for my 70th- get the Television sorted, and then work out what I can get with the balance.It is my resolve not to call her- I suspect I will be waiting a very long time. I am so glad I have my friends on KTP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think that is being spiteful - you want someone that will follow your wishes and that you can trust. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't want to appear that I am being spiteful ,Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - you are going to live forever - knitting sweaters for everyone. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 'Struth! That was a long time! I could well be underground if it takes Bronwen that long!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cream Cheese frosting


absolutely --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always something to get in our way. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> The only problem is a coming baby. Well maybe a husband as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely cathy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Its such a lovely day here today I thought I would take a couple of photos of flowers that I have here. Am still only on page 17....
> 
> I thought I had 3 to post... oh well I will hunt for it and post later LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did everyone go? --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been brewing for a while, Rookie. I am tired of biting my tongue for fear of offending her. Once she sulked for 5 years, after I had tried to bring up something I felt needed discussing. I recall another period when I was in 'Coventry' for a good three years. I likely don't have that many years left to be bashing my head against a brick wall


Hopefully one day she will want a better relationship with you, but I agree... I dont recommend bashing heads on brick walls (LOL). Take care and try to keep smiling regardless.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> where did everyone go? --- sam


I am still here Sam. Shouldnt you be in bed, what time is it over there?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Someday she will regret it too; hopefully before it is too late. God bless you Julie. Your daughter is missing out on so much at her own doing I might add. Such a shame. Her actions also unfortunately affet her children too.


Agree....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm off to begin yet another clean/de-clutter/revamp project. I'm make a faux headboard in the guest room. Crossing my fingers and hoping it will turn out nicely.
> 
> I can't begin to say how much I am appreciating DH's helping me so much the past week in these endeavors. It has been a long time coming. The past 5 years in particular have been difficult health wise though I know others much worse off. I've never had nor wanted a fancy home but did like it fairly organized and clean and I feel like it is getting back to that.
> 
> Okay...off for awhile! TTYL and {{{{HUGS}}}}


I am so glad DH has been such a good help to you and you have gotten a lot achieved together. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Siouxann, im glad the hip replacement went well & you are out of pain, anyone would be depressed bing in pain all the time.

Cathy, lovely flowers. Glad your mom is doing better.

Well, time for bed. DH just came in, the semi was full & only a few acres left so he decided to call it a night, thank goodness, I'm beat & so is he.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> This is an old one of her- many will have seen her before but there are some newbies who won't have seen Pepper.
> Well I saw it yesterday but now can't find it! Will take one later (if I remember) and post it. But for now a couple I have meant to post (and don't think I did!).
> 
> They were worried that Pepper might get outside (which she is normally safe to do) but that a gate would be open and so she would get out into the street. Or would get in the way of people. We did lose a baby rabbit from being todden on.Also future tenents might be put off by a rabbit in the laundry!
> ...


 :thumbup: Fantastic cake!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right now it is just a little after three in the morning. kate should be up and have the breakfast dishes done by now. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am still here Sam. Shouldnt you be in bed, what time is it over there?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> right now it is just a little after three in the morning. kate should be up and have the breakfast dishes done by now. --- sam


Good morning Sam or should it be good night? From the traffic outside one would not know it is just after 3am.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So after a chaotic week things are pretty much normal for your family again. What a relief. Just don't get DS3s bug and things will be fine (and even more important is that DH doesn't get it).


Definitely a relief Margaret touch wood oldest son seems to be doing better after his chemo too I've only spoken to him by phone but apart from tired and very thirsty he is ok no sickness . Husbands wound has started to be painful but they expected that and sent him home with medication for it . So we can relax for a while 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I quilted one day a week with day a group of ladies from the local Brethren Church when Tim was a baby. I would carry him over in an infant seat and he would sleep or watch the ladies. (They also charged by the yard of thread used and had a waiting list of about 10 years worth of quilts to get done.) When he finally went to the special needs school for extra therapies, I would quilt between taking him and picking him up mid-afternoon--about 120 miles times four days a week. His father's mother was a member there and was not pleased with my bringing ''that child'' out among her church family. She has not gotten over him yet. In fact, she has not held or touched him since he was less than 6 months old. Her loss!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes- I had seen many photos of this girls work but first time seen it in person She does great work.


It was a great looking cake , a shame to cut into it Not 😄
Liked the coffee sign to


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its not selfish to use your money on yourself. Th eonly sad thing is that you won't see you grndkids- but last tim eyou hardly saw them anyway did you? And its a lot of money to fork out for the chance of seeing them.
> Getting Lisa to act as POA sounds like it migh tbe a good idea- it is essenital to have someone who you know is concerned for you and will act on your behalf- based on what they think you would want.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Margaret. If nothing else the two women may get together when I die. I've always liked Lisa- not that I don't like Bronwen- it's just she was taken from me at such a crucial point in her growing up. Mwyffanwy at 15 was mature enough to ask to come home, when she ran out of options about 18 months later- we had an excellent time bonding through the next two years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It just hurts my heart to know that you are being treated like this. 😠


She is too old to change, unless she at some point decides to talk more with me. I said in my card, that I felt I had been asking too much of her. She doesn't like the drama's in my life- can't change that- seems to be my lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its such a lovely day here today I thought I would take a couple of photos of flowers that I have here. Am still only on page 17....
> 
> I thought I had 3 to post... oh well I will hunt for it and post later LOL


Is this your garden, or the garden at Mum's new place?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> oh we got little bit of snow this evening, not enough to stay but snow just the same. I'll post a pic as soon as I we hve internet up and running again. We are not the only ones without in the area.


Glad the snow didn't stay and hopefully doesn't come back for a while 
Internet problems must be so frustrating . 
Do you have problems with mobile connection too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the steiner school. --- sam


A Waldorf School, started by a German Philosopher in the Waldorf Astoria cigarette factory, after WWl. - Rudolf Steiner. Joy's two grand daughters go to one in California (?).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know we have your back 24/7. --- sam


Thanks, Sam, it is good to know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think that is being spiteful - you want someone that will follow your wishes and that you can trust. --- sam


Oh I agree, but I can't afford too many lawyer's bills! (all at once)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - you are going to live forever - knitting sweaters for everyone. --- sam


Dad believed he could be immortal, but we both knew it was a joke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hopefully one day she will want a better relationship with you, but I agree... I dont recommend bashing heads on brick walls (LOL). Take care and try to keep smiling regardless.


I am hoping so, too! And thanks! I had a good day today!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is this your garden, or the garden at Mum's new place?


My back garden. That rose is my favourite but it was already here when we moved in 15 years ago. It has sooo many flowers on it. I have others that I have planted but they havent quite started flowering yet... another couple of weeks I reckon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping so, too! And thanks! I had a good day today!


Good to hear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My back garden. That rose is my favourite but it was already here when we moved in 15 years ago. It has sooo many flowers on it. I have others that I have planted but they havent quite started flowering yet... another couple of weeks I reckon.


It looks so lovely, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear!


It was good to live it too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: That is so unfortunate that your sister-in-law is in such a parlous way- I am so glad you are able to help her. I recall you saying your family was spread over many states.
> This is of course why your work career was so long. I started working for Mum in her boarding kennels at about 12.
> It will be lovely to see your room, I am sure.


A long work career, indeed. I started babysitting at age 10 for my niece and nephew while parents went to Mass on Sundays...just an hour. By the time I was 16, I was babysitting, working in the restaurant and at the satellite office of the Chicago Board of Trade. I went right to babysitting after school until 5:30 and then worked at the restaurant until I closed it at 10 p.m. There were down times so I could do my homework there. In the summers, I worked the Chicago Board of Trade watching the ticker tape and marking the full sized chalk board of the price changes for all the commodities traded. The chalkboard in the following link is the same size as what I wrote on, but mine was not that far off the ground as it was a much smaller office. I got a good workout walking back and forth. The two owners of the business would be busy taking the phone calls and meeting the customers who came in. They took care of all the business transactions and recorded the activity. The market closed in early afternoon and as soon as I'd phone in all the sales to the Chicago office, I'd walk two doors down to the restaurant and stay there until 10:00 p.m. CBOT had offered be a job in Chicago which is why I moved out here after High School.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Board_of_Trade
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/edited-craft-gets-closer-extinction-trading-pits-close-chicago-board-trade/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be pampering my sister-in-law and cooking lunch and then sending some food items home with her. She's not in a financial position to treat herself and she doesn't like it when I treat her, but will let me "do" for her so that's what I do. I enjoy the get together so it makes for a fun time.


You are a good SIL if I'm remembering right she has money problems because of her family , hope you both had a lovely time together 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> we came to terms with each other - but it was never totally resolved. rowena visited me several times while i was i seattle - was very angry when i moved back here - it denied her a trip she could brag about. we had a good time but it was never the same. plus she stole from me and denied it. sad - but that is life. --- sam


Oh no...that must have broken your heart!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I love kicking leaves as well. So nice that Mishka is so protective of you- and did the tree act appropriately scared?


It's funny because she is very protective but she would like to run away if she hears a sudden noise so I think if someone shouts boo loudly she will be no help at all 😄


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I agree, but I can't afford too many lawyer's bills! (all at once)


We have local legal offices that do these services free of charge or based on ability to pay --- they are mostly simple wills and boiler plate (with some customization) POA documents. It's getting the documents filed where they become the most valuable. Do you have such services over there too so you won't have to outlay much to get it done?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad the snow didn't stay and hopefully doesn't come back for a while
> Internet problems must be so frustrating .
> Do you have problems with mobile connection too


I am glad it didn't stay, I'm so not prepared yet. 
Yes Internet problems are very frustrating to say the least. 
I have mobile connection but when I go over 5gb of data it runs very slow and the page times out before it loads. I still can't post photos from my phone. 😡😠

This morning it is rather chilly -6c/21f, unless one takes wind chill into consideration then it is -11c/12f. On an upside it will get up to a whopping &.8c/48f.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad it didn't stay, I'm so not prepared yet.
> Yes Internet problems are very frustrating to say the least.
> I have mobile connection but when I go over 5gb of data it runs very slow and the page times out before it loads. I still can't post photos from my phone. 😡😠
> 
> This morning it is rather chilly -6c/21f, unless one takes wind chill into consideration then it is -11c/12f. On an upside it will get up to a whopping &.8c/48f.


Morning Caren Here it's a lovely sunny morning I ve put the clothes on the washing line hopefully they will dry 
You have been having problems with Internet for a while now is it to do with the area you live in ? 
I've started having problems with kp again this morning so I'm going to go do some housework instead lucky me 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Its such a lovely day here today I thought I would take a couple of photos of flowers that I have here. Am still only on page 17....
> 
> I thought I had 3 to post... oh well I will hunt for it and post later LOL


Beautiful flowers Cathy look forward to seeing more pictures

How is your crochet blanket coming along 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we came to terms with each other - but it was never totally resolved. rowena visited me several times while i was i seattle - was very angry when i moved back here - it denied her a trip she could brag about. we had a good time but it was never the same. plus she stole from me and denied it. sad - but that is life. --- sam


I have a brother who I won't speak to . Used to think I had to like him because he's my brother and ignore the things he did but after my mother died and his wife finally left him . I thought no I don't have to put up with him . He is a very selfish person and can be very nasty and according to other family members has not changed


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sitting having coffee in the restaurant at the top of Aonach Mor ski centre, next to Ben Nevis. No snow yet of course except for one or two small patches on the Ben.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Siouxann, It is so good to hear from you again.
> 
> It's been a lonesome year with not hearing from you and we all have each other. No wonder you were so down without us to chat with and to cheer you on. Take care, dear friend, and remember that we love you.
> 
> Joy


Thank you so much for the welcome back! Sometimes when you've been away for a while it's hard to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> absolutely --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think it was fairly unanimous to have Cream Cheese Frosting with Carrot Cake. Great with Zucchini Cake as well (courgette)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting having coffee in the restaurant at the top of Aonach Mor ski centre, next to Ben Nevis. No snow yet of course except for one or two small patches on the Ben.


Another photo that shows why we wouldn't ever want to vist Scotland!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now for some promised photos.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome back, Sue! Lovely to see you here! I have taken to using two sticks when I am out. How wonderful you no longer need yours!


Thank you Julie! It's been a long time coming. 
Your situation with Bronwen is distressing, I know. It's 
hard to understand how a child you've raised and loved can turn on you as she has. Stay strong and follow what is best for YOU!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Siouxann and Pearl one. So happy you are both back.❤
> 
> Julie. I am so disgusted right now with Bronwen. You are a kind loving lady and don't deserve this.
> 
> Made some more purple hats this afternoon/evening. 36 all total right now


Thank you, Mel! I have so missed being with you it's great to catch up on everyone's news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting having coffee in the restaurant at the top of Aonach Mor ski centre, next to Ben Nevis. No snow yet of course except for one or two small patches on the Ben.


Lovely - have a great get away together.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its not selfish to use your money on yourself. Th eonly sad thing is that you won't see you grndkids- but last tim eyou hardly saw them anyway did you? And its a lot of money to fork out for the chance of seeing them.
> Getting Lisa to act as POA sounds like it migh tbe a good idea- it is essenital to have someone who you know is concerned for you and will act on your behalf- based on what they think you would want.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now for some promised photos.


I love the new Peter and Pepper looks so cute too.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made some more purple hats this afternoon/evening. 36 all total right now


Meant to compliment you on those beautiful hats! You have really been busy! Are they for charity giving?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. There are stars in the sky this a.m.

DH is headed off to work on his bike -- it's about 50F degrees out there which is a little nippy and it's still dark. He's nuts.

We have our 43rd wedding anniversary this Wednesday so I'll have to plan something.

Time to get busy.

Cathy, your flowers are so pretty. Nice to see bright colors just as ours are beginning to fade.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to have you back and that you are feeling so much better. It will be good if you do feel up to keeping up with us. We love it when old friends are able to rejoin us.


Thank you! It's great seeing familiar folks and meeting new ones too!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Siouxann, im glad the hip replacement went well & you are out of pain, anyone would be depressed bing in pain all the time.
> 
> Cathy, lovely flowers. Glad your mom is doing better.
> 
> Well, time for bed. DH just came in, the semi was full & only a few acres left so he decided to call it a night, thank goodness, I'm beat & so is he.


Thank you! It is great to be able to walk without pain. I had gained so much weight because I couldn't move and that only made the problem worse.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting having coffee in the restaurant at the top of Aonach Mor ski centre, next to Ben Nevis. No snow yet of course except for one or two small patches on the Ben.


Beautiful picture!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Caren Here it's a lovely sunny morning I ve put the clothes on the washing line hopefully they will dry
> You have been having problems with Internet for a while now is it to do with the area you live in ?
> I've started having problems with kp again this morning so I'm going to go do some housework instead lucky me 😄
> Sonja


If I were to put the wash on the line this morning it would be frozen solid in minutes. 😱 which I have done more times over the years than I can to remember. I used to tell my kids they had freeze dried clothes in the winter. 
Yes there have been problems with the Internet for a long while.
This morning we have a very heavy frost combined with the little bit of snow left from yesterday. I like the look of mornings like this and the crisp clean smell in the air. 
Glad it isn't just me with KP acting up again.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now for some promised photos.


Love Peter AND Pepper!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Rookie. I'll go search now. 


RookieRetiree said:


> You'll find some nice ones under table runners or rectangle mats....here are some you might like:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&query=table%20runner&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&page=1
> 
> If you want something lacier (that looks weird), then type in rectangle doilies and select knitting and you'll find some more. You can use any scarf pattern by adjusting the width or even cafe curtains and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie that wouldn't be spiteful; it would be taking care of business and yourself! I can only imagine how difficult this situaton with her is however you must look out for you. You are not nor can you be responsible for her behavior/attitudes. Those will be her cross to bear in her future; and a sad one for her too.


Lurker 2 said:


> I don't want to appear that I am being spiteful ,Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really intrigued by this pattern. Won't get it done by Christmas but do want to try it. Thanks Sam!


Yes, I'm intrigued too. Thanks Sam for such a great pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A long work career, indeed. I started babysitting at age 10 for my niece and nephew while parents went to Mass on Sundays...just an hour. By the time I was 16, I was babysitting, working in the restaurant and at the satellite office of the Chicago Board of Trade. I went right to babysitting after school until 5:30 and then worked at the restaurant until I closed it at 10 p.m. There were down times so I could do my homework there. In the summers, I worked the Chicago Board of Trade watching the ticker tape and marking the full sized chalk board of the price changes for all the commodities traded. The chalkboard in the following link is the same size as what I wrote on, but mine was not that far off the ground as it was a much smaller office. I got a good workout walking back and forth. The two owners of the business would be busy taking the phone calls and meeting the customers who came in. They took care of all the business transactions and recorded the activity. The market closed in early afternoon and as soon as I'd phone in all the sales to the Chicago office, I'd walk two doors down to the restaurant and stay there until 10:00 p.m. CBOT had offered be a job in Chicago which is why I moved out here after High School.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Board_of_Trade
> http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/edited-craft-gets-closer-extinction-trading-pits-close-chicago-board-trade/


I don't suppose preparing and cooking the evening meal for the family exactly counts as work, and I can't recall exactly when this became my duty- laying the table, clearing and doing the washing up- while my two brothers played flick the tea towel or armpit farts. Closely followed by the responsibility of feeding the dogs we were boarding. We moved to Rotokawa when I was 11, what we owned was only 16 acres, but we had the use of the pumice sand quarry as well, and Mum quickly extended tending the enormous kitchen garden, into caring for various stock animals. At first sheep, with lambing, docking, shearing and the constant checks for footrot and dredging. We were roped in to assist at all these tasks. The Corgis (the very short tailed Pembrokes) that Mum was breeding soon became farm dogs. Farming, even on such a small scale, brought in late summer tasks of hay cutting and baling, and I learned to drive a tractor at an early age. My first driving lesson on a tractor I was 5 or 6. I also recall driving the Morris Minor(Mum had me on her knee while I steered, when I was 7, in the grounds of Buchanan Castle, along the road from where we lived at Balmaha, on the banks of Loch Lomond. Map reading happened at age 8, as Mum and I drove to Stirling, and further parts- I recall trips to Glasgow, Dundee, Perth and Inverness, although holiday trips up to Trigh Bay were done at night, after Dad got home from work- and my brothers were more likely to fall asleep. I was always assigned the rear of the car, often on top of blankets and so on, as we towed the caravan to where ever we would stay. Another favourite camping spot was Campbelltown, or more accurately Southend, at the bottom of the Mull of Kintyre. I have digressed a long way back from Rotokawa, but one learned to cook breakfast on the Raeburn stove early on. Breakfast in Scotland was a major meal- starting with oat porridge, fried black or white pudding with bacon and eggs, followed by toast and marmalade.
I did have a paying job by the end of my 16th year, for the Aeroclub, cleaning the Moranne- Saunier Rallye, ZK- CCS after school, to pay for my flying lessons- this was after we had moved to Rotokawa, from the Hawkes Bay, where we lived the first year we were here. Baby- sitting by 17- we were a long way out of town, and Mum could not afford the time to drive me places- I used her trusty bicycle, on which she had ridden all around from York where she did her training at The Retreat- She used to bicycle to places like Filey and Scarborough. When I moved to school across town, Mum decreed that I use my scooter to get there- the scooter had been a 16th Christmas Present, and was a major bone of contention for the Head Mistress at the Girls' School I had previously attended. When I failed School C by ten marks, Mum decided it was time to do something about the problem, and managed to get me enrolled at the new Co-ed School across town. I worked 2 or 3 hours, in the evening 7 days a week, in a Motel kitchen. When Mum insisted I go to Uni from Form 6 instead of the Upper Sixth, I did not qualify for Student Allowances, so worked long hours each Weekend at Arana Hall, a Hostel for male students- I loved the Cook- Mrs Robinson from Latvia, and the kitchen hand whose name eludes me, from Estonia. Summer Holidays from Uni, I worked as a Housemaid in one of the more prestigeous tourist hotels in Rotorua- to pay back my book bill, usually. I've done my share of housework for others- ironing, cleaning their loos, refridgerators, to survive, when money has been tight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam as long as I don't try to bend down to pick up something or raise my leg to put on socks it doesn't hurt. But it is amazing how often I need to do those things...LOL. If I do those things it is extremely painful. (I cry out) I now have a coletion of those extended reacher tools that I use very frequently and if what needs picking up has much weight or so small I can't grasp it with the tool it just stays on the floor until I can get DH or DD to get it. Quite frankly it is a pain in the A** (no pun intended). Also the act of sitting down or getting up is painful and if too low I get stuck and have to have help getting up. Probably more info than you asked for but that's the way it is. Just dealing with it and when I overdo there are pain meds.


thewren said:


> gwen - how is your hip - what is the pain level? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


sugarsugar said:


> Its such a lovely day here today I thought I would take a couple of photos of flowers that I have here. Am still only on page 17....
> 
> I thought I had 3 to post... oh well I will hunt for it and post later LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have local legal offices that do these services free of charge or based on ability to pay --- they are mostly simple wills and boiler plate (with some customization) POA documents. It's getting the documents filed where they become the most valuable. Do you have such services over there too so you won't have to outlay much to get it done?


Not any longer, Rookie! Used to be the so-called Public Trust- but that is now $160 per document, last time I had something drawn up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yea! Especially the color!


thewren said:


> dig these slippers. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/royal-convertible-slipper-boots


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hear, Hear!!!


thewren said:


> julie - you are going to live forever - knitting sweaters for everyone. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you Julie! It's been a long time coming.
> Your situation with Bronwen is distressing, I know. It's
> hard to understand how a child you've raised and loved can turn on you as she has. Stay strong and follow what is best for YOU!


It's not so much a 'turn on me', Sue, as a total inability to see that anything I have done may have been an acceptance of adult responsibility. She's not got to the point of recognising that I did the best I could in very difficult circumstances.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That a beautiful area. Is this the trip you received from DS for your birthday?


KateB said:


> Sitting having coffee in the restaurant at the top of Aonach Mor ski centre, next to Ben Nevis. No snow yet of course except for one or two small patches on the Ben.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny I didn't notice the misplaced whiskers until now....the new version is much better. Love it.


darowil said:


> And now for some promised photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie that wouldn't be spiteful; it would be taking care of business and yourself! I can only imagine how difficult this situaton with her is however you must look out for you. You are not nor can you be responsible for her behavior/attitudes. Those will be her cross to bear in her future; and a sad one for her too.


And that I fear may well be what happens- I posted the parcel to her, and will post something down for DGS' Birthday- but don't expect any acknowledgement. I gather the Meccano I have been gifting him is unwelcome.(Erector set)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny I didn't notice the misplaced whiskers until now....the new version is much better. Love it.


I knew something was wrong but couldn't work out what till I was holding Pepper and noticed where her whiskers were


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hear, Hear!!!


The Guernsey Queen?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absoutely the Guernsey Queen!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey Queen?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just showed Julie on skype the faux headboard I made yesterday and her approval has given me the boldness to post it here. Thank you Julie. 
Of course I'm not a good photographer so it isn't as clear as it should be.The bed hasn't been made up yet but it will be soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absoutely the Guernsey Queen!!!


 :thumbup: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just showed Julie on skype the faux headboard I made yesterday and her approval has given me the boldness to post it here. Thank you Julie.
> Of course I'm not a good photographer so it isn't as clear as it should be.The bed hasn't been made up yet but it will be soon.


That is good, Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for your encouragement Julie. Now to get the chair and pillows done!


Lurker 2 said:


> That is good, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for your encouragement Julie. Now to get the chair and pillows done!


 :thumbup: Don't forget to show us those when you have finished them!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, everyone.

It is bright and cold here. We had a hard frost last night and temps dropped down to the upper 20sF. Aurora came early early as we say here. Today is grandparents' day at her elementary school and I am the only adult not on a time clock somewhere this morning, so I'm the candidate by default. We will have lunch together and do some activity together afterwards; then over to pick up Tim from his building on the same campus.

Gwen, I've received nearly a bushel and a half of apples. I'm going to try dehydrating some of them, sealing them with the food saver and then sending enough to you for an apple pie, if you're interested.

I want to knit on Aurora's afghan for a bit this AM so I'd better get busy on that. Talk to you dear people later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely a relief Margaret touch wood oldest son seems to be doing better after his chemo too I've only spoken to him by phone but apart from tired and very thirsty he is ok no sickness . Husbands wound has started to be painful but they expected that and sent him home with medication for it . So we can relax for a while
> Sonja


I'm glad things seem to be going well, hope it continues


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sitting having coffee in the restaurant at the top of Aonach Mor ski centre, next to Ben Nevis. No snow yet of course except for one or two small patches on the Ben.


Beautiful picture Kate . When do they usually get snow up there ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome back! Sometimes when you've been away for a while it's hard to get back into the swing of things.


I would like to say hello too. I remember that you were here when I joined the tea party 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have local legal offices that do these services free of charge or based on ability to pay --- they are mostly simple wills and boiler plate (with some customization) POA documents. It's getting the documents filed where they become the most valuable. Do you have such services over there too so you won't have to outlay much to get it done?


I think there are also online sources of documents that are basically fill in the blank templates.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now for some promised photos.


Didn't even realise they were in the wrong place but it's so obvious when you look now . At least it was easy rectified. 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have a brother who I won't speak to . Used to think I had to like him because he's my brother and ignore the things he did but after my mother died and his wife finally left him . I thought no I don't have to put up with him . He is a very selfish person and can be very nasty and according to other family members has not changed


My DH has a brother & 3 sisters who we have not spoken to since the parents died. We were the only ones living close to the in-laws & they would come home once/year & raise all kinds of hell & drama. They also treated my MIL very badly, particularly the one sister (she really should ride a broom)& the others followed her lead. My friends used to think I exaggerated how nuts they were until MIL was in the nursing home, they couodn't believe some if the BS thst went on. One of the RNs even pulled the plug on MILs phone one day, she came into her room & could hear the witch daughter screaming at her mom while the tears ran down the old woman's face! Insane! 
Life is so much better now that they aren't in it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. There are stars in the sky this a.m.
> 
> DH is headed off to work on his bike -- it's about 50F degrees out there which is a little nippy and it's still dark. He's nuts.
> 
> ...


 It's getting darker by the minute here , don't mind on the evening but do not like dark mornings 
Does your husband have far to travel on his way to work 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:



> If I were to put the wash on the line this morning it would be frozen solid in minutes. 😱 which I have done more times over the years than I can to remember. I used to tell my kids they had freeze dried clothes in the winter.
> Yes there have been problems with the Internet for a long while.
> This morning we have a very heavy frost combined with the little bit of snow left from yesterday. I like the look of mornings like this and the crisp clean smell in the air.
> Glad it isn't just me with KP acting up again.


Chilly but I agree I like clear frosty days

I ve had a few clothes that could have walked off the washing line to ❄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just showed Julie on skype the faux headboard I made yesterday and her approval has given me the boldness to post it here. Thank you Julie.
> Of course I'm not a good photographer so it isn't as clear as it should be.The bed hasn't been made up yet but it will be soon.


That looks lovely Gwen job well done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam as long as I don't try to bend down to pick up something or raise my leg to put on socks it doesn't hurt. But it is amazing how often I need to do those things...LOL. If I do those things it is extremely painful. (I cry out) I now have a coletion of those extended reacher tools that I use very frequently and if what needs picking up has much weight or so small I can't grasp it with the tool it just stays on the floor until I can get DH or DD to get it. Quite frankly it is a pain in the A** (no pun intended). Also the act of sitting down or getting up is painful and if too low I get stuck and have to have help getting up. Probably more info than you asked for but that's the way it is. Just dealing with it and when I overdo there are pain meds.


Doesn't sound like much fun having so much pain. Did the most recent surgery help at all? Maybe you need to get one of those recliners that also pushes you up, my Dad had ones of those the last few years, it helped immensely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH has a brother & 3 sisters who we have not spoken to since the parents died. We were the only ones living close to the in-laws & they would come home once/year & raise all kinds of hell & drama. They also treated my MIL very badly, particularly the one sister & the others followed her lead. Life is so much better now that they aren't in it.


That's what happened with my brother one drama after another and usually needed help money wise . Which he usually got from our mother then she needed help . Like you life is so much better and more peaceful for us and his ex wife who went on to marry a lovely man


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And that I fear may well be what happens- I posted the parcel to her, and will post something down for DGS' Birthday- but don't expect any acknowledgement. I gather the Meccano I have been gifting him is unwelcome.(Erector set)


I just bought some Meccano & K'Nex for the GKs for Christmas from Amazon, they had a deal, buy one set get the second 1/2 price so that's a start to the shopping. My GS lives to fiddle in the shop & the Mecanno set came with a motor to make things run so I think he will love it. I have an old set of Tinker Toys, bought for my nephew about 10 yrs ago, when he outgrew it my sister gave it to me for the GKs, they play with(fight over) it every time they are here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Chilly but I agree I like clear frosty days
> 
> I ve had a few clothes that could have walked off the washing line to ❄
> Sonja


Mom used to have a wooden clothes horse that she sat out to freeze dry in winter, then brought the whole thing in to finish drying. Things smelled so good but I hated jeans dried thst way as they were so stiff. I don't have a clothes line, DH refused to put one up when we moved to the farm as he thought. I was too busy to mess with hanging things out when we had a dryer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaet, like most others I didn't notice the whiskers were wrong originally but they do look much better now.

Gwen, the headboard looks great, are you making matching bedding?

Ohio Joy, I can't imagine how Tims other grandmother can act so cruelly, my moms brother had a downs syndrome girl & her mom never accepted her, if not for my uncle the child would have had a terrible life, since my uncle died she has been in a group home although her mom is still alive.

Well, election day today, should be interesting. My son is all gloom & doom thinks if the current government is ousted it will mean bad news for the oilfield, I personally hope there is a minority government, maybe there will be some good things done in moderation. We will see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just bought some Meccano & K'Nex for the GKs for Christmas from Amazon, they had a deal, buy one set get the second 1/2 price so that's a start to the shopping. My GS lives to fiddle in the shop & the Mecanno set came with a motor to make things run so I think he will love it. I have an old set of Tinker Toys, bought for my nephew about 10 yrs ago, when he outgrew it my sister gave it to me for the GKs, they play with(fight over) it every time they are here.


His father does not like it- so Bronwen has to help the little boy make things, and Peter's reaction if it is left on the floor- is to vacuum it up.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would like to say hello too. I remember that you were here when I joined the tea party
> Sonja


Thank you! I'm enjoying the chitchat and the welcomes!!

I'm in total agreement with your comment about the darkness of mornings now. I actually keep my clocks set to Daylight Savings Time in the winter in protest against the season.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Siouxann, welcome back. Happy new hip helps. Love your gumption in keeping clocks on daylight savings time!
Gwen, headboard so pretty. So sorry you live with such pain. Any hope of hip replacement?
Julie, can you still Skype with grands?
Sonja, how wonderful Mishka is protective.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Siouxann, welcome back. Happy new hip helps. Love your gumption in keeping clocks on daylight savings time!
> Gwen, headboard so pretty. So sorry you live with such pain. Any hope of hip replacement?
> Julie, can you still Skype with grands?
> Sonja, how wonderful Mishka is protective.


Their (SIL) father does not allow this- something to do with data allocation overuse.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:



> Mom used to have a wooden clothes horse that she sat out to freeze dry in winter, then brought the whole thing in to finish drying. Things smelled so good but I hated jeans dried thst way as they were so stiff. I don't have a clothes line, DH refused to put one up when we moved to the farm as he thought. I was too busy to mess with hanging things out when we had a dryer.


I always try to hang mine on the washing line . Really like sun/ breeze dried laundry . Do agree though that you do stay very busy Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! I'm enjoying the chitchat and the welcomes!!
> 
> I'm in total agreement with your comment about the darkness of mornings now. I actually keep my clocks set to Daylight Savings Time in the winter in protest against the season.


Our clocks go back the last Sunday of this month . Lots of people protest against it . but I can't see the government doing anything about it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I always try to hang mine on the washing line . Really like sun/ breeze dried laundry . Do agree though that you do stay very busy Bonnie


I wish I could! But I am uneasy about negotiating the back steps.

BTW I discovered in conversation with Hori nextdoor, yesterday morning that the day I flew to Paraparaumu (July 15th) the back garden flooded up to my bottom step, he reckoned it was two metres deep. I've also discovered that Hori is a plumber by trade, and very keen to help me with the garden.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> His father does not like it- so Bronwen has to help the little boy make things, and Peter's reaction if it is left on the floor- is to vacuum it up.


I always have the kids play on a blanket with legos or whatever, then the blanket can be picked up & stuff poured back into the container, makes life much easier. I think DIL has vacuumed quite a few things too. I think your SIL may be showing his age :roll: no patience?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! I'm enjoying the chitchat and the welcomes!!
> 
> I'm in total agreement with your comment about the darkness of mornings now. I actually keep my clocks set to Daylight Savings Time in the winter in protest against the season.


We stay the same time year round, thank goodness. When we used to change, I never saw daylight when working, at least when we quit changing I could get almost home before it was dark. I cannot believe how quickly the days shorten up this time of year, make me want to hibernate.
:lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish I could! But I am uneasy about negotiating the back steps.
> 
> BTW I discovered in conversation with Hori nextdoor, yesterday morning that the day I flew to Paraparaumu (July 15th) the back garden flooded up to my bottom step, he reckoned it was two metres deep. I've also discovered that Hori is a plumber by trade, and very keen to help me with the garden.


Do you live near a river or creek? I don't think you need a backyard pool! It wil be great if he will help you with the yard work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always have the kids play on a blanket with legos or whatever, then the blanket can be picked up & stuff poured back into the container, makes life much easier. I think DIL has vacuumed quite a few things too. I think your SIL may be showing his age :roll: no patience?


could well be! After all he now has several grandchildren! It has always been my opinion that Bronwen was his 'mid life crisis'. He walked AFTER meeting her, which did not impress me favourably.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you live near a river or creek? I don't think you need a backyard pool! It wil be great if he will help you with the yard work.


I was pretty certain from the lie of the land that it had to be a creek- just that Auckland at least, my part of Auckland has avoided much of the bad weather in recent years. About two blocks from my old house is a permanent creek, the Guide Dog kennels are built down to it- I must check up how badly they were affected- I have a friend who is their most senior OT.

Hori is keen to help me get rid of the Privet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

These just brought a smile to my face:-

Following are some cute "bloopers" that have been found in Sunday church bulletins: 1) The Fasting and Prayer conference this week includes meals. 2) The sermon this morning will be "Jesus Walks on the Water". The sermon tonight will be "Searching for Jesus". 3) Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale this weekend. It's your chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands.

From Elder Taylor, who is serving a mission in Taranaki.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> It is bright and cold here. We had a hard frost last night and temps dropped down to the upper 20sF. Aurora came early early as we say here. Today is grandparents' day at her elementary school and I am the only adult not on a time clock somewhere this morning, so I'm the candidate by default. We will have lunch together and do some activity together afterwards; then over to pick up Tim from his building on the same campus.
> 
> ...


How is Aurora doing Joy ? As she settled into school alright ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> These just brought a smile to my face:-
> 
> Following are some cute "bloopers" that have been found in Sunday church bulletins: 1) The Fasting and Prayer conference this week includes meals. 2) The sermon this morning will be "Jesus Walks on the Water". The sermon tonight will be "Searching for Jesus". 3) Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale this weekend. It's your chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands.
> 
> From Elder Taylor, who is serving a mission in Taranaki.


They are funny Julie just what I needed after the afternoon I've had . Got a court order today saying I have to appear in court beginning of November 
For none payment of poll tax . All my bills get paid through the bank 
The bank says it's not there fault , the council office have a waiting system on the phone lines that make you want to throttle someone , 40 minutes before I finally got to talk to someone . And the happy ending is that because of the mix up between them and the bank ( the bill was paid but not on the exact day ) I have to pay £65 costs for the court summons even though I am now not going to court because the bill is paid . I'm not happy as its money I haven't got 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are funny Julie just what I needed after the afternoon I've had . Got a court order today saying I have to appear in court beginning of November
> For none payment of poll tax . All my bills get paid through the bank
> The bank says it's not there fault , the council office have a waiting system on the phone lines that make you want to throttle someone , 40 minutes before I finally got to talk to someone . And the happy ending is that because of the mix up between them and the bank ( the bill was paid but not on the exact day ) I have to pay £65 costs for the court summons even though I am now not going to court because the bill is paid . I'm not happy as its money I haven't got
> Sonja


Man, I hate when the send you the bill for the mix-up even if it's not in anyway your fault. Is there a process to contest the bill?

So sorry that this is happening when there are so many more important things on your plate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, clever idea for the headboard. I've always like the look of antique quilt ticking and flour sack prints.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well for us just being in the 20s & teens (F) is cold enough. It is all relative to what you are used to I guess. Right now at almost 1:30 p.m it is 58 F and though nice it is chilly enough for a light sweat suit .


It is all relative....we had temperatures between 9 and 11 today and thought it was fresh, but quite pleasant! :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> How is Aurora doing Joy ? As she settled into school alright ?
> Sonja


Yes, she is thoroughly thrilled with being in school but is still learning not to interrupt everybody just because she has the urge to speak. One of the Amish girls lives on her street and is as rambunctious as Aurora. The two of them cannot sit near one another. Aurora is now seated by herself in the back of the room because some days she loses control of hands, mouth, feet, whatever before thinking. Her little Amish friend had no grandparent at the special time for us. She kept coming to me for hugs and smiles even when she was supposed to be in her seat in the classroom. Aurora is not as prepared for kindergarten as she would be expected to be. But that is the purpose of the grade.

Thanks for asking.

Ohi Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I can't imagine how Tims other grandmother can act so cruelly, my moms brother had a downs syndrome girl & her mom never accepted her, if not for my uncle the child would have had a terrible life, since my uncle died she has been in a group home although her mom is still alive.


With any luck, the girl may not even remember her mother so does not miss her or wonder what she did to offend her mom.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was in tears over it all, yesterday Jackie- but I need to stick up for myself- I have no-one else in my corner.


Oh yes you do! I just wish we were able to offer more than moral support.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh yes you do! I just wish we were able to offer more than moral support.


Amen to that, Kate!

Ohio Joy

I'm off to get Tim from class. Talk later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Man, I hate when the send you the bill for the mix-up even if it's not in anyway your fault. Is there a process to contest the bill?
> 
> So sorry that this is happening when there are so many more important things on your plate.


No there is no place I can complain to or any way I can not pay the money . Although I will be visiting the bank next time I'm nearby to complain to them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Am I interested????? Yes ma'mam!!! That sounds yummy, yummy, yummy. Thank you! I hope you enjoy the food saver. What little I used it I certainly did think it was awesome. 


jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> It is bright and cold here. We had a hard frost last night and temps dropped down to the upper 20sF. Aurora came early early as we say here. Today is grandparents' day at her elementary school and I am the only adult not on a time clock somewhere this morning, so I'm the candidate by default. We will have lunch together and do some activity together afterwards; then over to pick up Tim from his building on the same campus.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> A very boring game as well I hear- great for NZ though. Unlike the Australia/Scotland game which was sounds like it was very exciting and controversial. Australia won by 1 point with a penalty in the last couple of minutes. (only know this becuase I heard it I don't follow Rugby). But Scotland, Ireland, Wales and France are all out so only Southern Hemipshere left- us, NZ, Argentina and someone!


I had to listen to it as DH was watching it in our hotel room and according to him we were robbed....but then he is biased! At least we went out on a high and not our usual complete drubbing! I think your "someone" is South Africa. Went through to ask DH who the other rugby team were (you didn't really think that *I* knew? :lol: ) and on Sky Sports news they were just announcing that some Rugby body to do with this World Cup have said that the referee made the wrong decision giving a penalty to Australia in the last few minutes (which led to them scoring a try and winning by 1 point) that it should have been a scrum....but it doesn't change anything!! DH about to implode! :shock: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I quilted one day a week with day a group of ladies from the local Brethren Church when Tim was a baby. I would carry him over in an infant seat and he would sleep or watch the ladies. (They also charged by the yard of thread used and had a waiting list of about 10 years worth of quilts to get done.) When he finally went to the special needs school for extra therapies, I would quilt between taking him and picking him up mid-afternoon--about 120 miles times four days a week. His father's mother was a member there and was not pleased with my bringing ''that child'' out among her church family. She has not gotten over him yet. In fact, she has not held or touched him since he was less than 6 months old. Her loss!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> -


How "Christian" of her! :shock: :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ty


jheiens said:


> Yes, she is thoroughly thrilled with being in school but is still learning not to interrupt everybody just because she has the urge to speak. One of the Amish girls lives on her street and is as rambunctious as Aurora. The two of them cannot sit near one another. Aurora is now seated by herself in the back of the room because some days she loses control of hands, mouth, feet, whatever before thinking. Her little Amish friend had no grandparent at the special time for us. She kept coming to me for hugs and smiles even when she was supposed to be in her seat in the classroom. Aurora is not as prepared for kindergarten as she would be expected to be. But that is the purpose of the grade.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Ohi Joy


I'm glad that she likes school , at least that is not a problem you have to deal with 
Feel sorry for her sitting on her own hopefully she will get control of everything soon . I too talked with my hands still do , think there is some Italian mixed in my genes somewhere 👍😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I had to listen to it as DH was watching it in our hotel room and according to him we were robbed....but then he is biased! At least we went out on a high and not our usual complete drubbing! I think your "someone" is South Africa. Went through to ask DH who the other rugby team were (you didn't really think that *I* knew? :lol: ) and on Sky Sports news they were just announcing that some Rugby body to do with this World Cup have said that the referee made the wrong decision giving a penalty to Australia in the last few minutes (which led to them scoring a try and winning by 1 point) that it should have been a scrum....but it doesn't change anything!! DH about to implode! :shock: :lol:


Yes you were definitely robbed . Husband had it on and he kept telling me all about it .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The surgeries did have a good bit on one hip but not as much on the other. At least I'm not brought to tears just by sneezing or coughing like I was prior to the surgeries. And only the one side hurts so much. I'm also sure the two falls (particularly the 2nd) didn't help matters much. But as I said, others have things so much worse and just limit some things I use to do. It's not like I hae to get and go to work or constantly be going somewhere. I manage. As for the recliner you mentioned they are so far out of my budget range. My most frustrating "can't do" is bending down/over to pick up things. (Like from the floor, lower cabinets, dryer....and putting on my own friggin' socks, some pants and tying my tennis shoes...makes me feel ancient and goodness knows I am not going to embrace old in that manner...LOL)


Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't sound like much fun having so much pain. Did the most recent surgery help at all? Maybe you need to get one of those recliners that also pushes you up, my Dad had ones of those the last few years, it helped immensely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will Julie. 


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Don't forget to show us those when you have finished them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are funny Julie just what I needed after the afternoon I've had . Got a court order today saying I have to appear in court beginning of November
> For none payment of poll tax . All my bills get paid through the bank
> The bank says it's not there fault , the council office have a waiting system on the phone lines that make you want to throttle someone , 40 minutes before I finally got to talk to someone . And the happy ending is that because of the mix up between them and the bank ( the bill was paid but not on the exact day ) I have to pay £65 costs for the court summons even though I am now not going to court because the bill is paid . I'm not happy as its money I haven't got
> Sonja


It has just been one thing after another for you,Sonja- inevitably the Bank will shift responsibility. I don't know Poll Tax- we don't have it here?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hori and I have just been out in the back garden cutting out the Privet He has all the cash I had- to buy a bottle of milk for his grand children- very fair swap- I'll have to see about doing something more for them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to love Tinker Toys....and jacks and pick up sticks....had a good childhood.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just bought some Meccano & K'Nex for the GKs for Christmas from Amazon, they had a deal, buy one set get the second 1/2 price so that's a start to the shopping. My GS lives to fiddle in the shop & the Mecanno set came with a motor to make things run so I think he will love it. I have an old set of Tinker Toys, bought for my nephew about 10 yrs ago, when he outgrew it my sister gave it to me for the GKs, they play with(fight over) it every time they are here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh yes you do! I just wish we were able to offer more than moral support.


It is a darned sight better than nothing at all, Kate!

It is quite amazing just how much room there is in the back garden without the Privet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The bedding is a store bought on sale about a year ago; blue and white plaid. I I'm hoping to make some decorative pillows and re-upholster a small chair to coordinate. I show pictures when done. othing fancy really but then we are far from fancy folks. Just home-y/comfortable; very ecclectic (also known as yard sale/hand me downs/homemade sprinkled with a few purchases...LOL. As long as we are comfortable that's all that matters. If visitors don't like it then they don't have to come back. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaet, like most others I didn't notice the whiskers were wrong originally but they do look much better now.
> 
> Gwen, the headboard looks great, are you making matching bedding?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have already had both hips replaced. I was in a wheel chair for about a year before that was done so this really is an improvement. I really try to down play the pain when asked but Sam asked and it just struck me to be very point blank about it. It is what it is. I was hoping the RA meds would help it but it hasn't so far BUT it is helping my hands and feet so that is a real plus. 



sassafras123 said:


> Siouxann, welcome back. Happy new hip helps. Love your gumption in keeping clocks on daylight savings time!
> Gwen, headboard so pretty. So sorry you live with such pain. Any hope of hip replacement?
> Julie, can you still Skype with grands?
> Sonja, how wonderful Mishka is protective.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has just been one thing after another for you,Sonja- inevitably the Bank will shift responsibility. I don't know Poll Tax- we don't have it here?


That's how annoyed I am with it , as it's not called poll tax any more it's called council tax and each household pays it to the council


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your SIL quite frankly is an A** IMHO. I do see my grands just not as much as you'd think seeing we live only about 5 miles apart but they have busy, active lives and I do see them at least monthly and sometimes even more often when helping mom and stepdad with picking them up from events, etc. And, they know they can always call me or come over. You make me feel very blessed.


Lurker 2 said:


> Their (SIL) father does not allow this- something to do with data allocation overuse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's how annoyed I am with it , as it's not called poll tax any more it's called council tax and each household pays it to the council


The only thing we pay to Council is the rates- for rubbish collections etc, and the Water Rates. I don't pay the ordinary Rates directly- that is done by the Landlord.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As a adult I've only had one clothes line and I loved the smell of sheets dried on the line. I could have one now but I'm afraid dear Sydney would think the line of clothes/sheets would be a new toy for him and pull them off the line; and I'm now spoiled with the dryer.



Swedenme said:


> I always try to hang mine on the washing line . Really like sun/ breeze dried laundry . Do agree though that you do stay very busy Bonnie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your SIL quite frankly is an A** IMHO. I do see my grands just not as much as you'd think seeing we live only about 5 miles apart but they have busy, active lives and I do see them at least monthly and sometimes even more often when helping mom and stepdad with picking them up from events, etc. And, they know they can always call me or come over. You make me feel very blessed.


He does not bring out my better qualities shall we say? But he IS Bronwen's choice, what else can I do?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Having help with your garden sounds great Julie. Hope the garden flooding was a rare occurance.


Lurker 2 said:


> I wish I could! But I am uneasy about negotiating the back steps.
> 
> BTW I discovered in conversation with Hori nextdoor, yesterday morning that the day I flew to Paraparaumu (July 15th) the back garden flooded up to my bottom step, he reckoned it was two metres deep. I've also discovered that Hori is a plumber by trade, and very keen to help me with the garden.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The bedding is a store bought on sale; blue and white plaid. I I'm hoping to make some decorative pillows and re-upholster a small chair to coordinate. I show pictures when done. othing fancy really but then we are far from fancy folks. Just home-y/comfortable; very ecclectic (also known as yard sale/hand me downs/homemade sprinkled with a few purchases...LOL. As long as we are comfortable that's all that matters. If visitors don't like it then they don't have to come back.


Your home sounds ideal to me Gwen . I don't do fancy either . Couldn't even if I wanted to which I don't . Give me comfortable any time 
As long as you and your family including pets are happy that's all that matters
And I look forward to seeing more pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Having help with your garden sounds great Julie. Hope the garden flooding was a rare occurance.


He has achieved a lot this morning, and all for the price of a bottle of milk!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:



> Your SIL quite frankly is an A** IMHO. I do see my grands just not as much as you'd think seeing we live only about 5 miles apart but they have busy, active lives and I do see them at least monthly and sometimes even more often when helping mom and stepdad with picking them up from events, etc. And, they know they can always call me or come over. You make me feel very blessed.


Gwen you said what I was thinking but didn't know if I should say .He sounds as if he dominates his family


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gwen you said what I was thinking but didn't know if I should say .He sounds as if he dominates his family


In my opinion he is a serious 'controller'.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a darned sight better than nothing at all, Kate!
> 
> It is quite amazing just how much room there is in the back garden without the Privet.


Glad you are getting help with your garden Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are getting help with your garden Julie


It is a real blessing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> As a adult I've only had one clothes line and I loved the smell of sheets dried on the line. I could have one now but I'm afraid dear Sydney would think the line of clothes/sheets would be a new toy for him and pull them off the line; and I'm now spoiled with the dryer.


Mishka used to when she was younger now she just follows me out to watch as I put the clothes on the line and follows me back out to watch me fetch them in . 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are funny Julie just what I needed after the afternoon I've had . Got a court order today saying I have to appear in court beginning of November
> For none payment of poll tax . All my bills get paid through the bank
> The bank says it's not there fault , the council office have a waiting system on the phone lines that make you want to throttle someone , 40 minutes before I finally got to talk to someone . And the happy ending is that because of the mix up between them and the bank ( the bill was paid but not on the exact day ) I have to pay £65 costs for the court summons even though I am now not going to court because the bill is paid . I'm not happy as its money I haven't got
> Sonja


Isn't it wonderful when technology works so well, NOT!

:roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely to see Pearlone and Siouxann back with us again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it wonderful when technology works so well, NOT!
> 
> :roll:


Definitely not . I've never even had a ticket for speeding never mind appearing in court . I would be useless as a criminal . I would confess to anything they asked


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Too bad those chairs are soo expensive, I don't think they are so bad here, I think Dads was 2nd hand when he got it, not sure what he paid but think it was later sold for about $300

I also don't have a fancy house, just comfortable & lived in. I'm just nt a fancy person, no china or crystal here.



Gweniepooh said:


> The surgeries did have a good bit on one hip but not as much on the other. At least I'm not brought to tears just by sneezing or coughing like I was prior to the surgeries. And only the one side hurts so much. I'm also sure the two falls (particularly the 2nd) didn't help matters much. But as I said, others have things so much worse and just limit some things I use to do. It's not like I hae to get and go to work or constantly be going somewhere. I manage. As for the recliner you mentioned they are so far out of my budget range. My most frustrating "can't do" is bending down/over to pick up things. (Like from the floor, lower cabinets, dryer....and putting on my own friggin' socks, some pants and tying my tennis shoes...makes me feel ancient and goodness knows I am not going to embrace old in that manner...LOL)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, did you have a nice mini-vacation?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> right now it is just a little after three in the morning. kate should be up and have the breakfast dishes done by now. --- sam


I was in my hotel room sound asleep! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dad believed he could be immortal, but we both knew it was a joke.


My Gran always said she was coming back as a man next time and her son (the only uncle I have left) always replied that he wasn't coming back! However, now that he is almost 83 he has decided he's not going! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps when DH finally is able to get the part of my deck he started enclosing done I can have a small line there. That way it will be outside but not where my fur baby can get to it. He's still too immature for me to even attempt it. I know I'll have a line in one area for drying yarn I'll be dyeing. Boy do I wish it was possible to get it finished enclosed now. Oh well, if wishes were horses beggars would ride....LOL.


Swedenme said:


> Mishka used to when she was younger now she just follows me out to watch as I put the clothes on the line and follows me back out to watch me fetch them in .
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well come visit anytime! It would be such a treat! In fact anyone from here is welcome...just not all at once....LOL...of course you could camp out in the back yard!


Swedenme said:


> Your home sounds ideal to me Gwen . I don't do fancy either . Couldn't even if I wanted to which I don't . Give me comfortable any time
> As long as you and your family including pets are happy that's all that matters
> And I look forward to seeing more pictures
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I meant to comment Sonja that it does seem as if the bank should be held accountable for any fine since it is paid through them. I sure would take the time to pursue this line of thinking before handing over more hard earned money. Our taxes and insurance for our home are also paid through the bank and I would be highly ticked off if something like this happened. 


Swedenme said:


> Definitely not . I've never even had a ticket for speeding never mind appearing in court . I would be useless as a criminal . I would confess to anything they asked


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> My Gran always said she was coming back as a man next time and her son (the only uncle I have left) always replied that he wasn't coming back! However, now that he is almost 83 he has decided he's not going! :lol:


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit and maybe play around with the chair I want to re-upholdster. TTYL for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I meant to comment Sonja that it does seem as if the bank should be held accountable for any fine since it is paid through them. I sure would take the time to pursue this line of thinking before handing over more hard earned money. Our taxes and insurance for our home are also paid through the bank and I would be highly ticked off if something like this happened.


It took me 40 minutes of waiting on the phone before I finally got someone to talk to at the council office . The bank said it wasn't there fault I should complain about the council issuing a summons without even sending me a warning that the bill had not been paid on the due day . Didn't have the will to sit and wait another 40 minutes for a response from them . So I have decided to pay both these places a visit and see what happens then 
Might end up in court for a different reason 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Sonja. Eyes and toes too!


Swedenme said:


> It took me 40 minutes of waiting on the phone before I finally got someone to talk to at the council office . The bank said it wasn't there fault I should complain about the council issuing a summons without even sending me a warning that the bill had not been paid on the due day . Didn't have the will to sit and wait another 40 minutes for a response from them . So I have decided to pay both these places a visit and see what happens then
> Might end up in court for a different reason 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just found this recipe in an email and thought yum with a capital Y! I'm not a beet lover (except for Ohio Joy's pickled beets she had at the KAP) but these sounded so good. Never seen golden beets but perhaps that is a brand name??? Anyway, here it is:
http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/12260/Oven-roasted-beets-and-potatoes.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=recipe&utm_campaign=The_Ultimate_Baked_Potato_2015_10_19&utm_content=Recipe_editorial

Also I love this website: www.purewow.com It has cool stuff in many categories. Just recentley discovered it myself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

O


Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this recipe in an email and thought yum with a capital Y! I'm not a beet lover (except for Ohio Joy's pickled beets she had at the KAP) but these sounded so good. Never seen golden beets but perhaps that is a brand name??? Anyway, here it is:
> http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/12260/Oven-roasted-beets-and-potatoes.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=recipe&utm_campaign=The_Ultimate_Baked_Potato_2015_10_19&utm_content=Recipe_editorial
> 
> Also I love this website: www.purewow.com It has cool stuff in many categories. Just recentley discovered it myself.


Golden beets are a yellow colour beetroot here in the uk don't know if that's the same in America The recipe looks nice think I might try it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Sonja. Eyes and toes too!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No there is no place I can complain to or any way I can not pay the money . Although I will be visiting the bank next time I'm nearby to complain to them


It will feel good to complain to them and hope that it will make them more aware and diligent. Still wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish I could! But I am uneasy about negotiating the back steps.
> 
> BTW I discovered in conversation with Hori nextdoor, yesterday morning that the day I flew to Paraparaumu (July 15th) the back garden flooded up to my bottom step, he reckoned it was two metres deep. I've also discovered that Hori is a plumber by trade, and very keen to help me with the garden.


Was that from rain? If so you will need to watch that it future-just as well it didn't get higher. Imagine what you might have come home to otherwise.
When we were in London my sister came for a few months and while she was there there was a huge flood where she normally lived and her house was flooded. Fortuntelly she had a couple of great friends who dealt with it for her. David and I went there a few years ago and saw the water levels and where she had been living- it was a huge flood indeed. She wasn't near the river even


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:45pm here and it had been a busy day

Voted 
Dr's appt
visiting friends


Greg said it was below freezing this morning -2°


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this recipe in an email and thought yum with a capital Y! I'm not a beet lover (except for Ohio Joy's pickled beets she had at the KAP) but these sounded so good. Never seen golden beets but perhaps that is a brand name??? Anyway, here it is:
> http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/12260/Oven-roasted-beets-and-potatoes.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=recipe&utm_campaign=The_Ultimate_Baked_Potato_2015_10_19&utm_content=Recipe_editorial
> 
> Also I love this website: www.purewow.com It has cool stuff in many categories. Just recentley discovered it myself.


Golden beets are different in both looks and taste. I love them and have them roasted. I'm able to go to a local farmer during their harvest time plus the Farmers' Market all summer. But, they're hard to find during the winter; I'm hoping that some FL places are still growing them and shipping them up to us. Our local produce specialty store carries them.
http://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Gold_Beets_260.php


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 4:45pm here and it had been a busy day
> 
> Voted
> Dr's appt
> ...


Hope you were able to get some answers at the Doctor's. Stay warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My Gran always said she was coming back as a man next time and her son (the only uncle I have left) always replied that he wasn't coming back! However, now that he is almost 83 he has decided he's not going! :lol:


lol! :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Siouxann, welcome back. Happy new hip helps. Love your gumption in keeping clocks on daylight savings time!.[/uuquote]
> 
> Thank you! It's great to be back!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had to listen to it as DH was watching it in our hotel room and according to him we were robbed....but then he is biased! At least we went out on a high and not our usual complete drubbing! I think your "someone" is South Africa. Went through to ask DH who the other rugby team were (you didn't really think that *I* knew? :lol: ) and on Sky Sports news they were just announcing that some Rugby body to do with this World Cup have said that the referee made the wrong decision giving a penalty to Australia in the last few minutes (which led to them scoring a try and winning by 1 point) that it should have been a scrum....but it doesn't change anything!! DH about to implode! :shock: :lol:


I just heard the same thing here about 5 minutes ago. So your husband was right and not just biased. 
Those times it would be terrible being an umpire- making a decision that will impact on the result.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are funny Julie just what I needed after the afternoon I've had . Got a court order today saying I have to appear in court beginning of November
> For none payment of poll tax . All my bills get paid through the bank
> The bank says it's not there fault , the council office have a waiting system on the phone lines that make you want to throttle someone , 40 minutes before I finally got to talk to someone . And the happy ending is that because of the mix up between them and the bank ( the bill was paid but not on the exact day ) I have to pay £65 costs for the court summons even though I am now not going to court because the bill is paid . I'm not happy as its money I haven't got
> Sonja


How really frustrating. At least here if our rates aren't paid on time they just charge interest for a while before sending out demands so if we are a day or two off it doesn't cost and arm and a leg. Some places add a $5 fee if you pay late, others give a discount if you pay on time but none take you to court so soon.
I know that some things here are paid straight away and others take a couple of days so if things are paid on the due date they may not actually arrive where it should on time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has just been one thing after another for you,Sonja- inevitably the Bank will shift responsibility. I don't know Poll Tax- we don't have it here?


Council rates here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just heard the same thing here about 5 minutes ago. So your husband was right and not just biased.
> Those times it would be terrible being an umpire- making a decision that will impact on the result.


Do they have instant replay or on the field challenges to the calls? At the Bears/Lions game yesterday, there were several challenges and one on the field call was overturned after they reviewed the tape. With the instant replay done in slow motion, the commentators are sure to tell us at home whether they thought the call should stand or not...it's sometimes obvious and sometimes not. Really delays the momentum of the game, but makes it more fair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was that from rain? If so you will need to watch that it future-just as well it didn't get higher. Imagine what you might have come home to otherwise.
> When we were in London my sister came for a few months and while she was there there was a huge flood where she normally lived and her house was flooded. Fortuntelly she had a couple of great friends who dealt with it for her. David and I went there a few years ago and saw the water levels and where she had been living- it was a huge flood indeed. She wasn't near the river even


And the house is quite high up- it seems not to have got into the basement. It would have to be Noah's flood level to get into the house. Or a really bad Cyclone- which could happen this summer with the El Nino pattern being as bad as it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Council rates here.


As I then realised!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do they have instant replay or on the field challenges to the calls? At the Bears/Lions game yesterday, there were several challenges and one on the field call was overturned after they reviewed the tape. With the instant replay done in slow motion, the commentators are sure to tell us at home whether they thought the call should stand or not...it's sometimes obvious and sometimes not. Really delays the momentum of the game, but makes it more fair.


No idea- though I did think I heard that they had used a replay to decide. But then you wonder how the governing board could come out and decide it was wrong (sometimes even with hte replays it can be hard to work it out but surely in this case they wouldn't say the umpire-or are they referees?- was wrong.)Not a game I follow normally. But couldn't miss this one and as it was against Scotland I remembered it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I had better go and get my day started- especially as I need to be out of here in about 45 minutes! Shouldn't have come here int he first palce. But my phone claender has gone weird so wanted to see if the others had as well (haven't even though they are all linked). And if on the computer couldn't stay away from the KTP could I?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I had better go and get my day started- especially as I need to be out of here in about 45 minutes! Shouldn't have come here int he first palce. But my phone claender has gone weird so wanted to see if the others had as well (haven't even though they are all linked). And if on the computer couldn't stay away from the KTP could I?


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That a beautiful area. Is this the trip you received from DS for your birthday?


Yes it is.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good, Gwen!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture Kate . When do they usually get snow up there ?
> Sonja


It could be any day now on the top of the mountain, but they will need a really good snowfall before the slopes will open. You can still see small pockets of snow on Ben Nevis that have been there since earlier this year.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are funny Julie just what I needed after the afternoon I've had . Got a court order today saying I have to appear in court beginning of November
> For none payment of poll tax . All my bills get paid through the bank
> The bank says it's not there fault , the council office have a waiting system on the phone lines that make you want to throttle someone , 40 minutes before I finally got to talk to someone . And the happy ending is that because of the mix up between them and the bank ( the bill was paid but not on the exact day ) I have to pay £65 costs for the court summons even though I am now not going to court because the bill is paid . I'm not happy as its money I haven't got
> Sonja


Somehow that doesn't seem very fair. If the bank screwed up they should have to pay the penalties.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The surgeries did have a good bit on one hip but not as much on the other. At least I'm not brought to tears just by sneezing or coughing like I was prior to the surgeries. And only the one side hurts so much. I'm also sure the two falls (particularly the 2nd) didn't help matters much. But as I said, others have things so much worse and just limit some things I use to do. It's not like I hae to get and go to work or constantly be going somewhere. I manage. As for the recliner you mentioned they are so far out of my budget range. My most frustrating "can't do" is bending down/over to pick up things. (Like from the floor, lower cabinets, dryer....and putting on my own friggin' socks, some pants and tying my tennis shoes...makes me feel ancient and goodness knows I am not going to embrace old in that manner...LOL)


Oh Gwen, I wish we were geographically closer so I could lend a hand! That sounds like the pain I was having for the past 6-8 months. I had surgery August 27 and was home the next day. After a month I was all but painfree.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, did you have a nice mini-vacation?


Yes it was really good. The hotel was nice, if a little bit "tired", but it was clean, the bed was comfortable and we had an enjoyable evening meal and breakfast. Also the staff (who all seemed to be either Spanish or Eastern European) were very helpful & friendly, and the biggest plus was this view from our bedroom window.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are funny Julie just what I needed after the afternoon I've had . Got a court order today saying I have to appear in court beginning of November
> For none payment of poll tax . All my bills get paid through the bank
> The bank says it's not there fault , the council office have a waiting system on the phone lines that make you want to throttle someone , 40 minutes before I finally got to talk to someone . And the happy ending is that because of the mix up between them and the bank ( the bill was paid but not on the exact day ) I have to pay £65 costs for the court summons even though I am now not going to court because the bill is paid . I'm not happy as its money I haven't got
> Sonja


I am trying to understand what a poll tax is. Kindly explain. Is it like our state tax? It would seem to me that since the bank is the one who made the mistake, they should be the ones to fix it. But, I can understand not wanting to be on the phone for 40 + minutes. I think a personal appearance with the head bank officer is in order.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Somehow that doesn't seem very fair. If the bank screwed up they should have to pay the penalties.


I don't think it's fair either will see what happens when I go to both places 
Think I might just scream might make me feel better or forget about it for now and go to sleep it's getting late here 
Goodnight everyone 🌌🌛


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do they have instant replay or on the field challenges to the calls? At the Bears/Lions game yesterday, there were several challenges and one on the field call was overturned after they reviewed the tape. With the instant replay done in slow motion, the commentators are sure to tell us at home whether they thought the call should stand or not...it's sometimes obvious and sometimes not. Really delays the momentum of the game, but makes it more fair.


They do have that and it was used a couple of times during the game, but there was some reason it wasn't used on this last occasion. I don't understand it all, but it does seem to be unfair to say that the referee made a mistake, but they can't do anything about it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yum! I hope yours turn out as tasty as mine did!
> 
> I'm glad that you figured out a way to get the quilt layered to put in the frame. Now you have my permission to get more needles the next time you shop!


Yup--I made good progress last night for being out of practice. I want to try to get at least an hour a day done; that should help me feel productive. I won't be able to get needles until Wednesday (my next day off), but so far I've managed not to lose any of the four I do have. :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally managed to catch up and really need to get some sleep as I've got an exercise class in the morning. It's not a very strenuous one, but I haven't been for months so I will probably feel it on Wednesday! :shock: 
These are a few more pictures from our quick trip up to the Highlands.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh yes you do! I just wish we were able to offer more than moral support.


Yes, you have lots in your corner ,Julie. Sorry we aren't able to do more.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> That would be fun. The wedding we are attending is in Northern Kentucky so timing it could be interesting, but I could call when we leave Kentucky to head north. I know we will have to eat and it would be nice to let you meet DS#1. He is a wonderful young man as well. He is so good with Matthew most of the time. Our Garmin will give us an estimated time of arrival.


Oh, where in Kentucky, may I ask? I'm always interested in which part of my home state people go to.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody. I've been lurking all weekend trying to get caught up with all the goings on. I hope I'm really back. It's been a struggle the past year, mainly with depression and the pain of my hip rubbing bone against bone. The new meds seem to be working now and I had my hip replaced in August so that the pain is gone also.


Good to see you and yes, we hope you are really back. I know the struggle with depression all too well, and the news that the hip replacement went well is great!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And now for some promised photos.


Peter Rabbit looks so much better. Glad he could come to Grandma's house for a sleep over until the move is done! She will treasure it as will the baby.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, where in Kentucky, may I ask? I'm always interested in which part of my home state people go to.


We will be in the Erlanger area which is just south of Cincinnati, Ohio. The hotel has a shuttle service to the wedding reception which means I won't have to drive to the reception.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Yup--I made good progress last night for being out of practice. I want to try to get at least an hour a day done; that should help me feel productive. I won't be able to get needles until Wednesday (my next day off), but so far I've managed not to lose any of the four I do have. :XD:


That will be pretty when it is done. Enjoy the process.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dad believed he could be immortal, but we both knew it was a joke.


My father says he looks at me and my siblings and our children and knows that's his immortality. I really like thinking of it that way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the headboard, Gwen. 

Also a big :thumbup: for all the knitting and other projects posted.

Pepper looks lively as ever. Bunnies are fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish I could! But I am uneasy about negotiating the back steps.
> 
> BTW I discovered in conversation with Hori nextdoor, yesterday morning that the day I flew to Paraparaumu (July 15th) the back garden flooded up to my bottom step, he reckoned it was two metres deep. I've also discovered that Hori is a plumber by trade, and very keen to help me with the garden.


It is good to have found a helper, but not so good about the flooding! :shock: I hope Hori is able to sort that for you so it's not a worry any longer.

Edit--I see it is not necessarily a drain issue (which I had put together with his being a plumber...).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> As a adult I've only had one clothes line and I loved the smell of sheets dried on the line. I could have one now but I'm afraid dear Sydney would think the line of clothes/sheets would be a new toy for him and pull them off the line; and I'm now spoiled with the dryer.


I can just imagine where your undergarments would end up!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We will be in the Erlanger area which is just south of Cincinnati, Ohio. The hotel has a shuttle service to the wedding reception which means I won't have to drive to the reception.


Ah, I know Erlanger (a big east of my home county). I hope you enjoy your time there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, you have lots in your corner ,Julie. Sorry we aren't able to do more.


Thanks Martina!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My father says he looks at me and my siblings and our children and knows that's his immortality. I really like thinking of it that way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, I know Erlanger (a big east of my home county). I hope you enjoy your time there!


Where was home for you? I have been to Paduca(sp?), Louisville, as well as other locations in Kentucky. I have driven as far south as Tennessee and have flown to Florida. I have been to California and through parts of New York, Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine. Likewise I have been to Colorado, Kansas and Nebraska. I have driven through Iowa and been to various places in Illinois, Wisconsin, Missouri and of course through parts of Ohio and Michigan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is good to have found a helper, but not so good about the flooding! :shock: I hope Hori is able to sort that for you so it's not a worry any longer.
> 
> Edit--I see it is not necessarily a drain issue (which I had put together with his being a plumber...).


Already he has cleared an enormous amount of Privet, that was blocking the light.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am caught up for now. Sonja...Did you post a picture of those booties in your avatar?

I am a bit tired tonight so I am going to put dinner away and get some sleep. It has been a pleasure seeing so many beautiful pictures tonight and hearing how everyone is doing. 

I wish I could make things better for everyone, but I can't. I think of you often and pray for good days and better health for those who hurt.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Where was home for you? I have been to Paduca(sp?), Louisville, as well as other locations in Kentucky. I have driven as far south as Tennessee and have flown to Florida. I have been to California and through parts of New York, Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine. Likewise I have been to Colorado, Kansas and Nebraska. I have driven through Iowa and been to various places in Illinois, Wisconsin, Missouri and of course through parts of Ohio and Michigan.


Home is Henderson county, just across the river from Evansville, Indiana. I lived in Butler County and went to school in Bowling Green for a while. My mother's family comes from Muhlenberg County, and my BFF lives there now.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely to see Pearlone and Siouxann back with us again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you! I hadn't realized how much I had missed being here! !


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too bad those chairs are soo expensive, I don't think they are so bad here, I think Dads was 2nd hand when he got it, not sure what he paid but think it was later sold for about $300
> 
> I also don't have a fancy house, just comfortable & lived in. I'm just nt a fancy person, no china or crystal here.


Bonnie and Gwen, we are not fancy either. I do have some crystal ware from Don's grandmother and a set of decent china from his mother and a set Don and his brother bought for me one Christmas from a friend's antique chop and some mixed pieces of silverware from MIL.

Having admitted to those things, I must tell you of the one time I served Christmas dinner from the ''good'' china. We were stationed at the Marine Corps Air Station in North Carolina. I was pregnant with Paula and we'd been invited to the neighbors' for dinner. Her parents had come from California and her husband's dad had worked with my FIL many years before back home. When I went to confirm time for dinner and what I should bring. (After all, we were all enlisted personnel and not highly paid.) Out of the blue, she told me that she had no idea what I was talking about. She'd not issued an invitation. I went home in tears and served leftover spaghetti on those dishes and lit candles with tears rolling down my cheeks. For dessert we had all the pecan halves we wanted to eat because my mom had sent us 5# as a gift. I'd probably made a dessert with the nuts, if I'd been given more time and less upset. LOL

We use cloth napkins daily because Tim's spasticity causes him to be rather sloppy while eating. But that is what it is and they are less expensive than using paper napkins at the rate we'd need them.

Life is still very good.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Curled up with a blanket and watching a movie. Off to bed soon. Made # 37 tonight


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes it was really good. The hotel was nice, if a little bit "tired", but it was clean, the bed was comfortable and we had an enjoyable evening meal and breakfast. Also the staff (who all seemed to be either Spanish or Eastern European) were very helpful & friendly, and the biggest plus was this view from our bedroom window.


What a gorgeous view!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good to see you and yes, we hope you are really back. I know the struggle with depression all too well, and the news that the hip replacement went well is great!


Thank you so much for your welcome! I do like getting caught up with everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for this link; very informative. I probably won't find any here but will look for them.


RookieRetiree said:


> Golden beets are different in both looks and taste. I love them and have them roasted. I'm able to go to a local farmer during their harvest time plus the Farmers' Market all summer. But, they're hard to find during the winter; I'm hoping that some FL places are still growing them and shipping them up to us. Our local produce specialty store carries them.
> http://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Gold_Beets_260.php


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sweet of you Siouxann. I am so thrilled your replacement has been such a success. I've dealt with for more than 15 years so I just think of it as my lot in life to a degree. Replaced both knees 13 years ago. One hip replace the following year and the other about 5 years ago. Also have had trigger finger release on all digits on both hands, one thumb reconstructed, carpal tunnel surgery on both wrists, and 6 vertibrae fused in the neck. Starting to feel somewhat like either a used car whose transmission keeps slipping or a robot...LOL. This past Dec. they finally diagnosed me with RA and that is more than likely caused the recent difficulty. Recent surgery on each hip was to clip the flexor tendons. I tease my one orthopedic surgeon that when I taught his two kids in middle school I didn't realize I was also going to be paying for their college too. thank goodness for good insurance.[

I noticed you are in Fredrick Co. My cousin used to live there. Can't remember the exact address though. She had a couple of horses and some land to care for them on. She moved from there many years ago and passed away this past year. I used to go to Glen Burnie in the summer some to visit my aunt & uncle; her mom. Have fond memories of the area.quote=siouxann]Oh Gwen, I wish we were geographically closer so I could lend a hand! That sounds like the pain I was having for the past 6-8 months. I had surgery August 27 and was home the next day. After a month I was all but painfree.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That view would make up greatly for the "little bit tired" for sure. Just beautiful.


KateB said:


> Yes it was really good. The hotel was nice, if a little bit "tired", but it was clean, the bed was comfortable and we had an enjoyable evening meal and breakfast. Also the staff (who all seemed to be either Spanish or Eastern European) were very helpful & friendly, and the biggest plus was this view from our bedroom window.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I  love the quilt! That is going to be so pretty. I may have to get out one I made and show you. I'm not nearly as good as you but I enjoyed doing it. Tell me...do you name your quilts you make? I tend to be more creative quilting than knitting; will do some free form applique pieces within a quilt combined with some pieced patterns .


Sorlenna said:


> Yup--I made good progress last night for being out of practice. I want to try to get at least an hour a day done; that should help me feel productive. I won't be able to get needles until Wednesday (my next day off), but so far I've managed not to lose any of the four I do have. :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Again such views are breathtaking. I don't know if I could go in one of the gondolas up the mountain.


KateB said:


> Finally managed to catch up and really need to get some sleep as I've got an exercise class in the morning. It's not a very strenuous one, but I haven't been for months so I will probably feel it on Wednesday! :shock:
> These are a few more pictures from our quick trip up to the Highlands.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sweet. What a wonderful thing for him to say.


Sorlenna said:


> My father says he looks at me and my siblings and our children and knows that's his immortality. I really like thinking of it that way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> I can just imagine where your undergarments would end up!


 :lol: :lol:    :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I am patiently awaiting your trip someday to Georgia. 


pacer said:


> Where was home for you? I have been to Paduca(sp?), Louisville, as well as other locations in Kentucky. I have driven as far south as Tennessee and have flown to Florida. I have been to California and through parts of New York, Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine. Likewise I have been to Colorado, Kansas and Nebraska. I have driven through Iowa and been to various places in Illinois, Wisconsin, Missouri and of course through parts of Ohio and Michigan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would have been shattered by the neigbor's saying she hadn't invited you. Good for you using the china. I do have my mom's china and my MIL's china. I did tell my DstepD that if she wanted the MIL's china tht I would be more than happy to give it to her. She was thrilled and I will be packing it up for her hopefully before the wedding. If not done by then I will as soon as possible. My natural DDs will get the other china if they want it. I actually had 2 sets from mom via my mom's sister. She (my aunt) had given me a set that my mom sent her from Japan during the Marshall period. Long story short about 10 years ago I gave it to my cousin (her daughter) after years of hearing her gripe about how I had gotten the service. She was thrilled then a few years later she called and asked if I'd like it back; she wanted to return it to me. I of course said yes and offered to pay to have it packed correctly and shipped. She refused and said she could get it done. When it arrived almost all of it was shattered. I was just sick about it. I do still have some of the plates and the tea service but lost so much of it. I just want it to go to one of my girls.

Re the use of cloth napkins. I sometimes use cloth napkins but not consistently. My sister only uses cloth. I probaby should make some and only use them because like you said it is more cost efficient.



jheiens said:


> Bonnie and Gwen, we are not fancy either. I do have some crystal ware from Don's grandmother and a set of decent china from his mother and a set Don and his brother bought for me one Christmas from a friend's antique chop and some mixed pieces of silverware from MIL.
> 
> Having admitted to those things, I must tell you of the one time I served Christmas dinner from the ''good'' china. We were stationed at the Marine Corps Air Station in North Carolina. I was pregnant with Paula and we'd been invited to the neighbors' for dinner. Her parents had come from California and her husband's dad had worked with my FIL many years before back home. When I went to confirm time for dinner and what I should bring. (After all, we were all enlisted personnel and not highly paid.) Out of the blue, she told me that she had no idea what I was talking about. She'd not issued an invitation. I went home in tears and served leftover spaghetti on those dishes and lit candles with tears rolling down my cheeks. For dessert we had all the pecan halves we wanted to eat because my mom had sent us 5# as a gift. I'd probably made a dessert with the nuts, if I'd been given more time and less upset. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome. When are you going to donate them? Have you set a goal as to how many you are going to make?


gagesmom said:


> Curled up with a blanket and watching a movie. Off to bed soon. Made # 37 tonight


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've actually been tryng to get to bed a bit earlier lately. Think I'm going to knit a few rounds then head on to bed. Peace, love, and good health wishes to all. TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome. When are you going to donate them? Have you set a goal as to how many you are going to make?


I set a goal of 50. Will donate then.

11pm and I am off to bed 😴


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I set a goal of 50. Will donate then.
> 
> 11pm and I am off to bed 😴


That is a lot of hats, even if they are small!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> O
> 
> Golden beets are a yellow colour beetroot here in the uk don't know if that's the same in America The recipe looks nice think I might try it
> Sonja


I haven't grown them but seen them in the seed catalogue. Kaye grew them.
That sounds like a good recipe., may have to try it with the few beets I have left uncooked.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes it was really good. The hotel was nice, if a little bit "tired", but it was clean, the bed was comfortable and we had an enjoyable evening meal and breakfast. Also the staff (who all seemed to be either Spanish or Eastern European) were very helpful & friendly, and the biggest plus was this view from our bedroom window.


Beautiful! I never worry if a hotel is " tired" as long as it's clean


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't imagine telling someone they were NOT invited for Christmas, there is always room for more, especially at Christmas. 
The year after my mom died, I was pregnant with my oldest, my in laws were to be with us for Christmas, my brother & sister had been Chritmas eve with us as they had other plans for Christmas Day. At the last minute my in laws decided to go to DHs sisters so we were alone. I have never had such an awful time, I love Christmas but missing mom & being alone & terribly sick with morning sickness was no fun at all.



jheiens said:


> Bonnie and Gwen, we are not fancy either. I do have some crystal ware from Don's grandmother and a set of decent china from his mother and a set Don and his brother bought for me one Christmas from a friend's antique chop and some mixed pieces of silverware from MIL.
> 
> Having admitted to those things, I must tell you of the one time I served Christmas dinner from the ''good'' china. We were stationed at the Marine Corps Air Station in North Carolina. I was pregnant with Paula and we'd been invited to the neighbors' for dinner. Her parents had come from California and her husband's dad had worked with my FIL many years before back home. When I went to confirm time for dinner and what I should bring. (After all, we were all enlisted personnel and not highly paid.) Out of the blue, she told me that she had no idea what I was talking about. She'd not issued an invitation. I went home in tears and served leftover spaghetti on those dishes and lit candles with tears rolling down my cheeks. For dessert we had all the pecan halves we wanted to eat because my mom had sent us 5# as a gift. I'd probably made a dessert with the nuts, if I'd been given more time and less upset. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Yup--I made good progress last night for being out of practice. I want to try to get at least an hour a day done; that should help me feel productive. I won't be able to get needles until Wednesday (my next day off), but so far I've managed not to lose any of the four I do have. :XD:


Your quilt is looking good Sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Finally managed to catch up and really need to get some sleep as I've got an exercise class in the morning. It's not a very strenuous one, but I haven't been for months so I will probably feel it on Wednesday! :shock:
> These are a few more pictures from our quick trip up to the Highlands.


It really is beautiful up there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, harvest is finally done, we moved all the equipment home just before supper. I'm so glad to see the end.

Kate, thanks for sharing the great pictures, it seems to me Scotland is a very rocky place.

Sorleena, that quilt is going to be lovely. I don't think I would live long enough to hand quilt one.
I think it's a great way to view your offspring as the road to immortality.

Tomorrow I'm going with a group of women I worked with to the funeral of the father of another co- worker over near Prince Albert, about a 2.5 hr drive, he was 90 & doing poorly for some time so a blessing I think.

I'm going to post a few pictures, the Clematis is growing on an old grain box from a truck, I used it as a greenhouse until the bottom rotted & my foot went through :roll: DH keeps saying he's going to drag it away but I hate to disturb the clematis.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am caught up for now. Sonja...Did you post a picture of those booties in your avatar?
> 
> I am a bit tired tonight so I am going to put dinner away and get some sleep. It has been a pleasure seeing so many beautiful pictures tonight and hearing how everyone is doing.
> 
> I wish I could make things better for everyone, but I can't. I think of you often and pray for good days and better health for those who hurt.


No Mary they are 2 odd ones and one is bigger than the other . I am trying to decide which one to make 
Hope you get a good nights sleep . Rest well Mary 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie and Gwen, we are not fancy either. I do have some crystal ware from Don's grandmother and a set of decent china from his mother and a set Don and his brother bought for me one Christmas from a friend's antique chop and some mixed pieces of silverware from MIL.
> 
> Having admitted to those things, I must tell you of the one time I served Christmas dinner from the ''good'' china. We were stationed at the Marine PCorps Air Station in North Carolina. I was pregnant with Paula and we'd been invited to the neighbors' for dinner. Her parents had come from California and her husband's dad had worked with my FIL many years before back home. When I went to confirm time for dinner and what I should bring. (After all, we were all enlisted personnel and not highly paid.) Out of the blue, she told me that she had no idea what I was talking about. She'd not issued an invitation. I went home in tears and served leftover spaghetti on those dishes and lit candles with tears rolling down my cheeks. For dessert we had all the pecan halves we wanted to eat because my mom had sent us 5# as a gift. I'd probably made a dessert with the nuts, if I'd been given more time and less upset. LOL
> 
> ...


Even though it happened a long time ago that's terrible of someone to do especially at Christmas time
I'm glad life is still good for you joy and hope it continues to be for many more years 
How is your daughter getting on with the new people she is helping 
Did you get to help tutor some of them ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Curled up with a blanket and watching a movie. Off to bed soon. Made # 37 tonight


Hats are all looking good Mel , wonder if it's the same charity as here 
Was reading about a charity that wanted purple hats 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I looked at that the other day and thought sometime I might make it. I will be watching to see how yours turns out 👀 and will cheer you on 🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Is all of Saskatchewan as flat as it seems to be on your farm, Bonnie? Sunsets are lovely any where in the world, thanks for sharing. How did your election go? I've not heard.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, harvest is finally done, we moved all the equipment home just before supper. I'm so glad to see the end.
> 
> Kate, thanks for sharing the great pictures, it seems to me Scotland is a very rocky place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is all of Saskatchewan as flat as it seems to be on your farm, Bonnie? Sunsets are lovely any where in the world, thanks for sharing. How did your election go? I've not heard.


Our farm isn't very flat,lots of rolling hills, I guess the photos I've posted do make it look that way. I will have to try to take more pictures away from the yard. the south of the province is very flat. DH cousin lives 50 miles from Saskstoon & at night you can plainly see the lights of the city.

The election gave the Conservatives a very hard boot in the backside, a Liberal landslide, they were already a majority without counting anything west of Ontario :roll: Typically, we in Saskatchewan could have stayed home as our votes really don't count.
My DS is very concerned new policies may affect his job as low oil prices ave already cost many their jobs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It took me 40 minutes of waiting on the phone before I finally got someone to talk to at the council office . The bank said it wasn't there fault I should complain about the council issuing a summons without even sending me a warning that the bill had not been paid on the due day . Didn't have the will to sit and wait another 40 minutes for a response from them . So I have decided to pay both these places a visit and see what happens then
> Might end up in court for a different reason 😄


Fingers crossed you have better results and get this resolved. 
Oh dear we don't want you ending up in court for other reasons 😱😁


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am caught up for now. Sonja...Did you post a picture of those booties in your avatar?


It's on page 35 of last week's KTP, Mary.
Edit - Sorry that's the originals, I've just noticed the new avatar!  :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Again such views are breathtaking. I don't know if I could go in one of the gondolas up the mountain.


It takes about 15 minutes to get up and there were parts where I shut my eyes! This is one last photo taken in Glen Coe. I took the cottage in the foreground to give you an idea of scale.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this recipe in an email and thought yum with a capital Y! I'm not a beet lover (except for Ohio Joy's pickled beets she had at the KAP) but these sounded so good. Never seen golden beets but perhaps that is a brand name??? Anyway, here it is:
> http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/12260/Oven-roasted-beets-and-potatoes.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=recipe&utm_campaign=The_Ultimate_Baked_Potato_2015_10_19&utm_content=Recipe_editorial
> 
> Also I love this website: www.purewow.com It has cool stuff in many categories. Just recentley discovered it myself.[/quote
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for sharing the great pictures, it seems to me Scotland is a very rocky place.


It is Bonnie, but it's very green too, due to all the rain we get!

:roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning Caren! I thought of you yesterday as we drove past the Alexandra Hotel in Fort William!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes it was really good. The hotel was nice, if a little bit "tired", but it was clean, the bed was comfortable and we had an enjoyable evening meal and breakfast. Also the staff (who all seemed to be either Spanish or Eastern European) were very helpful & friendly, and the biggest plus was this view from our bedroom window.


What a view to wake up too. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Caren! I thought of you yesterday as we drove past the Alexandra Hotel in Fort William!


Good morning Kate! This time we are staying in Ivernese for a few days. I'll have a different phone so hoping I can post photos again.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely a relief Margaret touch wood oldest son seems to be doing better after his chemo too I've only spoken to him by phone but apart from tired and very thirsty he is ok no sickness . Husbands wound has started to be painful but they expected that and sent him home with medication for it . So we can relax for a while
> Sonja


Hope things keep going well Sonya.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It just hurts my heart to know that you are being treated like this. 😠


I so agree with this Julie.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My back garden. That rose is my favourite but it was already here when we moved in 15 years ago. It has sooo many flowers on it. I have others that I have planted but they havent quite started flowering yet... another couple of weeks I reckon.


Beautiful garden!!
Marilynn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yup--I made good progress last night for being out of practice. I want to try to get at least an hour a day done; that should help me feel productive. I won't be able to get needles until Wednesday (my next day off), but so far I've managed not to lose any of the four I do have. :XD:


Your quilt looks to be coming along nicely.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the new Peter and Pepper looks so cute too.


For sure😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam as long as I don't try to bend down to pick up something or raise my leg to put on socks it doesn't hurt. But it is amazing how often I need to do those things...LOL. If I do those things it is extremely painful. (I cry out) I now have a coletion of those extended reacher tools that I use very frequently and if what needs picking up has much weight or so small I can't grasp it with the tool it just stays on the floor until I can get DH or DD to get it. Quite frankly it is a pain in the A** (no pun intended). Also the act of sitting down or getting up is painful and if too low I get stuck and have to have help getting up. Probably more info than you asked for but that's the way it is. Just dealing with it and when I overdo there are pain meds.


Gwen is this permanent for you or will it improve with time?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just showed Julie on skype the faux headboard I made yesterday and her approval has given me the boldness to post it here. Thank you Julie.
> Of course I'm not a good photographer so it isn't as clear as it should be.The bed hasn't been made up yet but it will be soon.


Very nice, you did a great job😀


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful! I never worry if a hotel is " tired" as long as it's clean


I agree tired is okay as long as it's clean and the bed is comfortable.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No there is no place I can complain to or any way I can not pay the money . Although I will be visiting the bank next time I'm nearby to complain to them


Good for you. Certainly not fair that you have to pay for this.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The bedding is a store bought on sale about a year ago; blue and white plaid. I I'm hoping to make some decorative pillows and re-upholster a small chair to coordinate. I show pictures when done. othing fancy really but then we are far from fancy folks. Just home-y/comfortable; very ecclectic (also known as yard sale/hand me downs/homemade sprinkled with a few purchases...LOL. As long as we are comfortable that's all that matters. If visitors don't like it then they don't have to come back.


Nor are we. If people want to come to see my house I would rather they stayed away.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, harvest is finally done, we moved all the equipment home just before supper. I'm so glad to see the end.
> 
> Kate, thanks for sharing the great pictures, it seems to me Scotland is a very rocky place.
> 
> ...


Glad harvest is finally finished for you. Beautiful sunrise. DH should leave the grain box it is still useful and I agree it would be a shame to disturb the clementis.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yup--I made good progress last night for being out of practice. I want to try to get at least an hour a day done; that should help me feel productive. I won't be able to get needles until Wednesday (my next day off), but so far I've managed not to lose any of the four I do have. :XD:


I really like that😀


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hats are all looking good Mel , wonder if it's the same charity as here
> Was reading about a charity that wanted purple hats
> Sonja


I believe the purple hats are for shaken baby syndrome, or the year I made them that is what they were for. We had a stop off place in town.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Went to the school last Thursday to knit with my DGD's class. It was good. The students are all very keen and did an excellent job. They all said they were going to take their work home and practice. I go back on Thursday for 2 hours. 

On Saturday I went with 2 daughters for service and tea for our BIL. It was a 11/2 hour ferry ride and then a 1 1/2 hour drive each way. So many people there, a much loved man.

Am just finishing up a lace scarf for our daughter in Edmonton. Will be glad to get that in the mail. Really must get going on some Christmas gifts as it will be here before we know it.

Tomorrow take our 2 little dogs for haircuts and to the vet for boosters so they will probably be a little unhappy with me.

Hugs to everyone. We all need hugs. An extra one to anyone needing it.
Marilynn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes it was really good. The hotel was nice, if a little bit "tired", but it was clean, the bed was comfortable and we had an enjoyable evening meal and breakfast. Also the staff (who all seemed to be either Spanish or Eastern European) were very helpful & friendly, and the biggest plus was this view from our bedroom window.


That makes an average room well worth while indeed.
We had a room like that in Rotarura (NZ); room was nothing to write home about but the view of the geysers and the sound of them 'woshing' at night was well worth it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> They do have that and it was used a couple of times during the game, but there was some reason it wasn't used on this last occasion. I don't understand it all, but it does seem to be unfair to say that the referee made a mistake, but they can't do anything about it?


Not this series but the last one we lost the Ashes (cricket) because of an umpiring error so it happens in all sports. Very annoying when you are at the wrong end of it.
Maybethere are only certain situations it can be use door? I know that is the case in the cricket. Or the umpire thought it was clear cut at the time?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yup--I made good progress last night for being out of practice. I want to try to get at least an hour a day done; that should help me feel productive. I won't be able to get needles until Wednesday (my next day off), but so far I've managed not to lose any of the four I do have. :XD:


It's looking good- no way would I have the patience to do this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our farm isn't very flat,lots of rolling hills, I guess the photos I've posted do make it look that way. I will have to try to take more pictures away from the yard. the south of the province is very flat. DH cousin lives 50 miles from Saskstoon & at night you can plainly see the lights of the city.
> 
> The election gave the Conservatives a very hard boot in the backside, a Liberal landslide, they were already a majority without counting anything west of Ontario :roll: Typically, we in Saskatchewan could have stayed home as our votes really don't count.
> My DS is very concerned new policies may affect his job as low oil prices ave already cost many their jobs.


Look forward to seeing more pictures Bonnie 
And I'm hoping your son keeps his job too and that your new government does its job properly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Fingers crossed you have better results and get this resolved.
> Oh dear we don't want you ending up in court for other reasons 😱😁


I will go to both places see if I can get something sorted but I'm not to hopeful 
In my opinion you don't really get good customer services here . If they had only sent a reminder letter out I could have got in touch with the bank straight away and none of this would have happened .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It takes about 15 minutes to get up and there were parts where I shut my eyes! This is one last photo taken in Glen Coe. I took the cottage in the foreground to give you an idea of scale.


I was wondering how high it was so thank you for this picture its definitely a long way up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hope things keep going well Sonya.
> Marilynn


Thank you Marilynn so do I . How about you everything all right in your part of the world ? 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, harvest is finally done, we moved all the equipment home just before supper. I'm so glad to see the end.
> 
> Kate, thanks for sharing the great pictures, it seems to me Scotland is a very rocky place.
> 
> ...


What a relief to get the harvest in- both from the huge amount of work involved and knowing that it is safe from the weather


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It is Bonnie, but it's very green too, due to all the rain we get!
> 
> :roll:


Has to be some advantage in all the rain.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> We use to make hollyhock dancing ladies my sisters and I when we were little . Our Grandma taught us when we had a tea party in the summer vacation


My great aunt taught me this when I was little and stayed with her when my folks were out of town.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our farm isn't very flat,lots of rolling hills, I guess the photos I've posted do make it look that way. I will have to try to take more pictures away from the yard. the south of the province is very flat. DH cousin lives 50 miles from Saskstoon & at night you can plainly see the lights of the city.
> 
> The election gave the Conservatives a very hard boot in the backside, a Liberal landslide, they were already a majority without counting anything west of Ontario :roll: Typically, we in Saskatchewan could have stayed home as our votes really don't count.
> My DS is very concerned new policies may affect his job as low oil prices ave already cost many their jobs.


Right, I hope your son finds out quickly what is happening about his job- rather than anxiety not knowing. We hear vary little about Canada, day by day. Possibly don't do much trade with you, not sure why. That is not good you feel your vote does not count, are you on First Past the Post?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It takes about 15 minutes to get up and there were parts where I shut my eyes! This is one last photo taken in Glen Coe. I took the cottage in the foreground to give you an idea of scale.


Just wish I was not so far away.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> It takes about 15 minutes to get up and there were parts where I shut my eyes! This is one last photo taken in Glen Coe. I took the cottage in the foreground to give you an idea of scale.


What a lovely (and breathtaking! ) view!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I so agree with this Julie.
> Marilynn


Thank you Marilynn! At least I can come here and feel welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Went to the school last Thursday to knit with my DGD's class. It was good. The students are all very keen and did an excellent job. They all said they were going to take their work home and practice. I go back on Thursday for 2 hours.
> 
> ...


I'll take you up on the extra hug! So glad the class went well. How are you, healthwise?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That makes an average room well worth while indeed.
> We had a room like that in Rotarura (NZ); room was nothing to write home about but the view of the geysers and the sound of them 'woshing' at night was well worth it.


Rotorua?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Even though it happened a long time ago that's terrible of someone to do especially at Christmas time
> I'm glad life is still good for you joy and hope it continues to be for many more years
> How is your daughter getting on with the new people she is helping
> Did you get to help tutor some of them ?
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja, for the good wishes for a lot of days ahead. Susan is doing well with the new goslings. These days most of them are seeking to complete secondary school equivalency and then onto better jobs and trades training classes.

Yes, I am still tutoring those students each week.

Off to get Aurora to school shortly. Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning, afternoon, evening to all. My cat has finally allowed me to sleep until about 6:30 in the morning. When I was working I had to get up by 4 a.m. in order to get there by 7. (I don't miss that commute at all!) It's taken the cat 2 1/2 years to get off that schedule.

It's supposed to be a bit warmer today, maybe the mid 50s. I still need to set out some chrysanthemums I bought a month ago. Also move some peony bulbs to get them away from the ramp we built to my apartment. I'm not much of a gardener. My method basically is I do the planting and then it's up to the plants to do their job which is to grow. One reason I so admire all of the lovely garden pictures I see here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A beautiful day yesterday and today. The finishing work on the crown on my tooth went very quickly and smoothly...he did a great job and the fit and bite are spot on. I'm so glad I was referred to him; his entire office is great. Can't say that for the oral surgeon; I'm even nervous to go back to get the stitches removed which should be a non-event.

My SIL is here today. I have a baked parmesan chicken casserole in the oven and will have garlic bread and salad along with it. I have some mini-omelets and meat loaf dinner to send home with her. These should be easy to heat up in the microwave. Going to go make a tart cherry crisp right now and will pick up ice cream when I go to get her.

Love to all --- happy and pain free day wished for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rotorua?!!!!!!!!!!!!


Couldn't remember how to spell it and spell check was no good but figured that no one other than you (and Fan) likely to pick it- and not far wrong, don't know why spell check didn't get it from here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This just came up on my random iTunes. a favourite singer of the girls when they were young. Loved him as well- one of those children singers adults enjoy listening to. He was a teacher and this would come out in some of his songs like this one. Love the way the class used it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I believe the purple hats are for shaken baby syndrome, or the year I made them that is what they were for. We had a stop off place in town.


Thank you for that Caren 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Went to the school last Thursday to knit with my DGD's class. It was good. The students are all very keen and did an excellent job. They all said they were going to take their work home and practice. I go back on Thursday for 2 hours.
> 
> ...


Should have read on before posing my question 
Glad to hear the knitting class went well and the service for your BIL 
Your 2little dogs will look at you with such sad eyes and make you feel very guilty 😄
Don't mention Christmas , I had a plan and a list in July but I keep getting side tracked with other patterns , I have just found a lovely hat pattern that I am now looking for yarn to start making it . All I can say is it is a good thing I didn't promise anyone a knitted item for Christmas 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up too, but imagine you are sleeping now. I watched Downton Abbey Season 6 http://www.simplyjune.org/p/downton-abbey.html
> A nice way to distract myself when I woke and started getting too caught up in my thoughts of mom.
> 
> Ordered the Hedgehog mitts that KimmyZ on KP posted. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366671-1.html
> ...


Couldn't help myself! Had to watch Downton Abbey.

How wonderful it is that you have such a musical family. Don't blame you for being proud of them. Have a nice visit with your sister.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Good morning, afternoon, evening to all. My cat has finally allowed me to sleep until about 6:30 in the morning. When I was working I had to get up by 4 a.m. in order to get there by 7. (I don't miss that commute at all!) It's taken the cat 2 1/2 years to get off that schedule.
> 
> It's supposed to be a bit warmer today, maybe the mid 50s. I still need to set out some chrysanthemums I bought a month ago. Also move some peony bulbs to get them away from the ramp we built to my apartment. I'm not much of a gardener. My method basically is I do the planting and then it's up to the plants to do their job which is to grow. One reason I so admire all of the lovely garden pictures I see here.


 Afternoon here in the Uk . I like your method of gardening similar to mine . Just been out and cut all the grass hopefully that will be the last time this year 
Just have to dig the flower beds and throw in the seed for my surprise meadow flower bed and I'm done for the year 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> This just came up on my random iTunes. a favourite singer of the girls when they were young. Loved him as well- one of those children singers adults enjoy listening to. He was a teacher and this would come out in some of his songs like this one. Love the way the class used it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had never heard this before and I loved it!


He's great. And he's local- he is from Adelaide love most of his work (even had an early record of his for adults a couple of which he has recorded in kids albums. Most look and see if he has new stuff, he is around still as i hear him mentioned. at times. And find our CDs for a short while down the track. Might even have some on tapes! The records all got put onto the computer- which is how it came up.
Peter Coombe- lots on youtube

And maybe I should head off to bed so I get to bed Tuesday rather Wednesday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam as long as I don't try to bend down to pick up something or raise my leg to put on socks it doesn't hurt. But it is amazing how often I need to do those things...LOL. If I do those things it is extremely painful. (I cry out) I now have a coletion of those extended reacher tools that I use very frequently and if what needs picking up has much weight or so small I can't grasp it with the tool it just stays on the floor until I can get DH or DD to get it. Quite frankly it is a pain in the A** (no pun intended). Also the act of sitting down or getting up is painful and if too low I get stuck and have to have help getting up. Probably more info than you asked for but that's the way it is. Just dealing with it and when I overdo there are pain meds.


I just heard a program yesterday about hip replacements and these are the exact problems they talked about, if that is the problem. I know hip and back and probably all joints are involved. Hope you can get a hip replacement soon if that is the problem. They talked about the relief from pain and success of the operation. Sorry you have had to be in pain for so many years. It is exhausting in every way. Big Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hear, Hear!!!


Re: Julie's knitting. Think she is also a Knitting Ninja. Mel has company for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

siouxann wrote:
Thank you Julie! It's been a long time coming.
Your situation with Bronwen is distressing, I know. It's
hard to understand how a child you've raised and loved can turn on you as she has. Stay strong and follow what is best for YOU!



Lurker 2 said:


> It's not so much a 'turn on me', Sue, as a total inability to see that anything I have done may have been an acceptance of adult responsibility. She's not got to the point of recognising that I did the best I could in very difficult circumstances.


So sorry to hear the problem has not improved. Amazing how demoralizing it is to speak with your child and have the result be such a disappointment. They have no idea how much it affects us. Although it isn't the same, I hope your knitting, kp, ktp, and friends help, and of course, last but not least, your loving Ringo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm supposed to be so busy today getting the house done. Waiting for the kitchen floor to dry and parts for the air purifier, which I cleaned, so I can get back to work. Will try and do my running around later. Need to clean the freezer, yuck, so I have room to put the chicken soup I made for when my sister and her boyfriend are here. Had lunch with DS yesterday and went to the movies with DH and grocery shopping, so behind on the house as was too tired after fixing supper to do a thing and I had planned on working then. Should have known. DS told me that DGS#1, may have bronchitis. Hope he will be ok for performances next week. 

The lady who posted the hedgehog mitts lost her mother within days of when I lost my mother. What a lovely person she is. She warned me that the mitts are quite time consuming and hard on the hands, so I have a feeling they will be next year's Christmas presents for the DGC.

I'm off now to try and get some work done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will go to both places see if I can get something sorted but I'm not to hopeful
> In my opinion you don't really get good customer services here . If they had only sent a reminder letter out I could have got in touch with the bank straight away and none of this would have happened .


I just had similar with my car insurance, I paid it three weeks early. The next day I got a letter saying seems how it wasn't paid they were terminating my insurance on the 20th of this month. After a phone call it has been resolved.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for that Caren
> Sonja


You are most welcome


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I  love the quilt! That is going to be so pretty. I may have to get out one I made and show you. I'm not nearly as good as you but I enjoyed doing it. Tell me...do you name your quilts you make? I tend to be more creative quilting than knitting; will do some free form applique pieces within a quilt combined with some pieced patterns .


The blocks are 3 across and 7 down (how Mother wanted them placed), so the sides are just plain purple panels to fill it out--we only had 21 blocks and the last one was in pieces in an envelope so I sewed that one.

I have two quilts on the bed right now, one I did in '98 (the one that's got some squares wearing out; made it for my late husband and did that one in a hoop, and that experience is why I ended up buying the frame, LOL) and another that's done Amish-style (all solid colors). The one I made for him is a Boston Commons pattern and the Amish style one came from a magazine I used to subscribe to. Sadly, I have forgotten both the name of the magazine and the quilt (I just call it my Amish Tulips).

I do name some of them, if they're special. I have one, in fact, that's rolled up with its batting and backing and waiting to be quilted (for too long!) that I designed using a Fool's Puzzle block (my favorite block). It does have a name, and I may actually get it out and work on it after this one's done. It's quite large... I also have the "Bugging Out" quilt (fabric is all bugs) that I have been working on for my GS (about a twin size).

Since those are all already pieced, I will do those on the frame, but I have some others that are just blocks and not assembled yet that I want to try machine quilting as-you-go. One is my charm quilt--have fabrics in there from 30 years ago and I have several blocks put together (I sewed them so the fabrics wouldn't get lost). I really love to pull those out and look at them as some of the fabrics bring back a lot of memories!

You can tell I was sewing/quilting long before I was a knitter. 

I'd love to see yours! When I went to the fiber arts show last spring, I was amazed and inspired by all the variations people had done, and I just love looking at each person's interpretation of a design.

Gee, I wrote a book here! I guess I've missed quilting more than I thought. LOL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning &#9925;&#128167;&#127774;weather out there.
I curled up in bed with Deuce for a bit. Cold and I don't wanna get out of bed. 
I need to go to the post office and send out a few things today. Also need to get some groceries. Have to get some yarn for an order as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Again such views are breathtaking. I don't know if I could go in one of the gondolas up the mountain.


Agreed--I wouldn't do a gondola (we have a tram here I have never been on and probably never will), but oh, I could happily roam the hills!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I just had similar with my car insurance, I paid it three weeks early. The next day I got a letter saying seems how it wasn't paid they were terminating my insurance on the 20th of this month. After a phone call it has been resolved.


Isn't it silly that they don't double check everything before sending these type of letters out


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, harvest is finally done, we moved all the equipment home just before supper. I'm so glad to see the end.
> 
> I'm going to post a few pictures, the Clematis is growing on an old grain box from a truck, I used it as a greenhouse until the bottom rotted & my foot went through :roll: DH keeps saying he's going to drag it away but I hate to disturb the clematis.


 :thumbup: Glad for you that the harvest is in! And I love the clematis--I'm like you, I'd leave it. I'm sure the wood is feeding the plants, too.



Swedenme said:


> Hats are all looking good Mel , wonder if it's the same charity as here
> Was reading about a charity that wanted purple hats
> Sonja


I think that is world wide--we have the purple hat charity here, too, for shaken baby syndrome awareness.



Bonnie7591 said:


> The year after my mom died, I was pregnant with my oldest, my in laws were to be with us for Christmas, my brother & sister had been Chritmas eve with us as they had other plans for Christmas Day. At the last minute my in laws decided to go to DHs sisters so we were alone. I have never had such an awful time, I love Christmas but missing mom & being alone & terribly sick with morning sickness was no fun at all.


I have a hard time at Christmas, too--I'm not completely alone but oh, I miss my other kids & GC and other family during that time.

And a note on the beets--I don't think I've ever met a root vegetable I didn't like! I've only had the golden beets once that I recall, roasted with red beets, and yes, they were delicious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

quote=Cashmeregma]I'm supposed to be so busy today getting the house done. Waiting for the kitchen floor to dry and parts for the air purifier, which I cleaned, so I can get back to work. Will try and do my running around later. Need to clean the freezer, yuck, so I have room to put the chicken soup I made for when my sister and her boyfriend are here. Had lunch with DS yesterday and went to the movies with DH and grocery shopping, so behind on the house as was too tired after fixing supper to do a thing and I had planned on working then. Should have known. DS told me that DGS#1, may have bronchitis. Hope he will be ok for performances next week.

The lady who posted the hedgehog mitts lost her mother within days of when I lost my mother. What a lovely person she is. She warned me that the mitts are quite time consuming and hard on the hands, so I have a feeling they will be next year's Christmas presents for the DGC.

I'm off now to try and get some work done.[/quote]

Sorry to hear about your grandson Daralene hope he gets better soon 
I agree about the lady who made the mittens A lovely lady 
She used to make things for her mommy ( her name for her mom ) and then posts pictures I enjoyed reading her posts 
The mittens are gorgeous but I don't think I could knit them 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A beautiful day yesterday and today. The finishing work on the crown on my tooth went very quickly and smoothly...he did a great job and the fit and bite are spot on. I'm so glad I was referred to him; his entire office is great. Can't say that for the oral surgeon; I'm even nervous to go back to get the stitches removed which should be a non-event.
> 
> My SIL is here today. I have a baked parmesan chicken casserole in the oven and will have garlic bread and salad along with it. I have some mini-omelets and meat loaf dinner to send home with her. These should be easy to heat up in the microwave. Going to go make a tart cherry crisp right now and will pick up ice cream when I go to get
> Love to all --- happy and pain free day wished for you.


 Baked Parmesan chicken casserole sounds delicious , never made it but think I might look the recipe up and try it . Youngest son and I make and enjoy chicken Parmesan so should like this 
Glad this dentist visit went smoothly and pain free hope your next visit goes the same 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning ⛅💧🌞weather out there.
> I curled up in bed with Deuce for a bit. Cold and I don't wanna get out of bed.
> I need to go to the post office and send out a few things today. Also need to get some groceries. Have to get some yarn for an order as well.


Don't envy you the grocery shopping but I do the yarn shopping , I've been admiring some yarn I really like for a few weeks now , know I can't have it but I still look when I go past , don't even know what I would do with it but it is pretty 😄
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Nor are we. If people want to come to see my house I would rather they stayed away.


LOL! 
I took my Aunt to her dental appointment yesterday, about an hour away, when we got back she came in to get the food I had made for her and told her not to mind my messy house, she told me she wasn't there to inspect my house, but that she'd give me advance warning when she was coming to do that. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right, I hope your son finds out quickly what is happening about his job- rather than anxiety not knowing. We hear vary little about Canada, day by day. Possibly don't do much trade with you, not sure why. That is not good you feel your vote does not count, are you on First Past the Post?


I don't know what " First past the post" means?

Western Canada has much less population, all of Saskatchewan just over a million, so Quebec & Ontario mostly decide, only if it's close do the western provinces really matter. 
According to new data released yesterday from Statistics Canada, the population of Toronto has smashed the six-million mark - 6,055,724 people, to be precise. That's up 8.4% from 2011's tally of 5,583,064. The Toronto census metropolitan area (which includes a number of surrounding towns) now holds more people than all of British Columbia, twice as many residents as the Atlantic provinces combined, and 55 times the population of Canada's northern territories.

The main driver in population growth - as it is for all Canadian cities, Stats Canada points out - is international immigration. New Canadians settling in Toronto accounted for 79,500 new residents, or 31% of the total for Canada. But we're not the fastest-growing cities in Canada; those would be Calgary and Edmonton, who are tied for first.

I pasted this article so you could see how the population goes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma, I love Throat Coat tea, and Gypsy Cold tea also, they work wonders. 
I hope that your DGS is better quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry you live with such pain. 
Julie, glad you have help with removing privet.
Sortie a, love your school house quilt.
Going to visit a new pet sitter client this morning. She has 3 dogs, 3 cats, 3 tortoises and 2 burros so should be interesting. Will also be sitting for Winnie, the little Maltese/cocker cross my friend Betty just adopted. She's been here before and is no trouble.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It takes about 15 minutes to get up and there were parts where I shut my eyes! This is one last photo taken in Glen Coe. I took the cottage in the foreground to give you an idea of scale.


Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooh, I forgot to say thank you to everyone for the comments on the quilt...so THANK YOU ALL! 

I got an email saying I have a dental appointment on the 10th, but I didn't make one...now I have to call and find out what that's about. I'd love to go and get started on all the work, but it's just not happening yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Desert Joy, the menagerie sounds delightful--enjoy your visit and your little visitor.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cashmeregma, I love Throat Coat tea, and Gypsy Cold tea also, they work wonders.
> I hope that your DGS is better quickly.


Both teas are a winter staple for my house. Hmmm must check to see if I can get them in England, or just bring a box or two with me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, hope your GS is better soon. Enjoy the visit from your sister.

Sorleena, sorry Christmas is a bad time for you. I can imagine if my kids were far away I would be sad too. I now always have a house full either Christmas eve or Christmas day, depending in everyone's work schedules.
My sister & her family always leave on the 27th for a hot holiday so they prefer to come here rather than having the big meal themselves.

Sonja, is it a special kind or color of yarn you are admiring? Most of the yarn I use is nothing special, lots of acrylic, but I have purchased some Alpaca silk from a lady who hand dyes the most beautiful color combinations, & sells on EBay.I have promised myself not to buy more until lots of my stash is gone unless I need something specific for a project, I do well unless I see a real bargain-bought a couple of skeins of variegated blues on clearance in Fabricland, I don't have much in the stash tht is suitable for baby boy gifts.(or so I tell myself)

Rookie, I'm glad the dental work went well. Can you share your chicken Parmesan recipe, please.

I saw the post with the Hedgehog mitts, so cute but I would think all the little " bumps" would be fiddly.
Someone posted one of the Tendril hats the other day too, I've been looking at that pattern for ages but thought it would take forever, she said, only 6 hrs. Have any of you made it?

Kate, great photo, I've never been in a gondola but hate heights, not sure if I could do it.
Mags7, I'm glad the knitting class went well & the trip to your BIL funeral, always a sad occasion but it's nice to see so many people you haven't seen for a while.

I think after all the great reviews I will have to get some seed for the golden beets & try them next year.
Well, I think there were other things I was going to comment on but must get moving.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Today I desided to finish up sorting my yarn, this is my reaction when I open one of the bins. 

As I sit here sorting through what to donate and what to keep I think to myself how many could have benefitted from this yarn that some selfish person cut to shreds. My heart breaks at the thoughtlessness of some individuals. The little ones that will go cold this winter because of a few minutes of anger and rage towards another. So sad to see. Thankful that Amy knows a Girl Scout group looking for yarn like this. Most pieces are less than 30cm in length.

I did not do this to the yarn, I have an idea who it was though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cashmeregma, I love Throat Coat tea, and Gypsy Cold tea also, they work wonders.
> I hope that your DGS is better quickly.


I had nit heard of either of these until this week, will have to see if they are available here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A beautiful day yesterday and today. The finishing work on the crown on my tooth went very quickly and smoothly...he did a great job and the fit and bite are spot on. I'm so glad I was referred to him; his entire office is great. Can't say that for the oral surgeon; I'm even nervous to go back to get the stitches removed which should be a non-event.
> 
> My SIL is here today. I have a baked parmesan chicken casserole in the oven and will have garlic bread and salad along with it. I have some mini-omelets and meat loaf dinner to send home with her. These should be easy to heat up in the microwave. Going to go make a tart cherry crisp right now and will pick up ice cream when I go to get her.
> 
> Love to all --- happy and pain free day wished for you.


Glad the tooth is fixed, have a lovely visit, I hope!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Couldn't remember how to spell it and spell check was no good but figured that no one other than you (and Fan) likely to pick it- and not far wrong, don't know why spell check didn't get it from here.


And obviously you had no tourist blurb tucked away to check it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody. I've been lurking all weekend trying to get caught up with all the goings on. I hope I'm really back. It's been a struggle the past year, mainly with depression and the pain of my hip rubbing bone against bone. The new meds seem to be working now and I had my hip replaced in August so that the pain is gone also. I no longer need a cane to get around which is such a blessing!
> The news that snow is already falling as far south as NY is not my cuppa. Not being a winter person has its drawbacks when you live where I do. Last week I was in Texas with my daughter and it was 80+ degrees. When we arrived back in Baltimore it was in the low 50s.
> I love seeing all your photos and of course the recipes. Sam is so generous with them in his opening. I've bookmarked several to try this winter.


Welcome back Siouxann! It is so nice to see you again. I am glad to hear that you have had your hip replaced and are now pain free. I am not looking forward to that S word, either. We have had a few S showers here in Ohio, also. Nothing that stuck to the ground, but bad enough. It has been a long time since it has snowed in northern Ohio this early. I hope it is not a precursor to what winter will be like. Right now, I would enjoy some of those 80's temps! Our thermometer out the kitchen window says it is 70, but it is windy to go with it. The sunshine is beautiful, though. We have not had much color change in the leaves here. Some, but not much.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone posted one of the Tendril hats the other day too, I've been looking at that pattern for ages but thought it would take forever, she said, only 6 hrs. Have any of you made it?


I've long thought about making one (have watched her video a few times)--and "only 6 hrs"? It takes me that long to make a regular hat without special stitches! ha ha.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I desided to finish up sorting my yarn, this is my reaction when I open one of the bins.
> 
> As I sit here sorting through what to donate and what to keep I think to myself how many could have benefitted from this yarn that some selfish person cut to shreds. My heart breaks at the thoughtlessness of some individuals. The little ones that will go cold this winter because of a few minutes of anger and rage towards another. So sad to see. Thankful that Amy knows a Girl Scout group looking for yarn like this. Most pieces are less than 30cm in length.
> 
> I did not do this to the yarn, I have an idea who it was though.


Heartbreaking. I've been the victim of such a person a time or two, and it's horrible.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to need my adopted family, on KTP and the Lace Party very much as I cope with the situation. I had a good day today- the weather was changeable but mostly sunny and I got down to my weaving class, had to unpick a row, but I got it woven back before I left- but next week is a Public Holiday on Monday. I had hoped Bronwen had matured more- but she is VERY like her Dad, and the world revolves around herself. I think I am too much an eccentric for her. I did post an A5 envelope with the yarn for the shrug she had asked for, and a card saying I felt I had been asking too much of her. My resolve is that I must wait until she contacts me.
> I've also worked out that with two sticks I can stand straighter as I walk, and also can get up a reasonable speed, which has to be good for my heart. I need to try to lose around 10kg though- ate too well over the winter!


Julie, you know we will be here for you.

You are right about using 2 sticks to stand straighter, and walk better. I feel that one makes you lean the direction of the side the cane is on. And having them the correct length is very important, also. It will also be better for your back and hip to stand straighter. Don't we all eat well in the winter? :-D I know I am starting to crave the foods associated with winter here, the stews and soups, ect. with all the extra carbohydrates added to them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Both teas are a winter staple for my house. Hmmm must check to see if I can get them in England, or just bring a box or two with me.


I would think that you would be able to buy them from one of the health shops or specialty tea shops . I don't drink tea ever but I have a half knitted snowman tea cosy in my bag and 2 more Christmas tea cosy patterns that I intend to knit , a great Santa one if I can get the stuffing right . I'm thinking they can go to the church ladies as they give Christmas boxes at Christmas 
I just want to knit the tea cosies 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Heartbreaking. I've been the victim of such a person a time or two, and it's horrible.


Yes it is horrible this was the second lot I found today. It was done before I moved my things from the farm. The first lot was a bunch of my crochet and tatting threads. Not much saving to those.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would think that you would be able to buy them from one of the health shops or specialty tea shops . I don't drink tea ever but I have a half knitted snowman tea cosy in my bag and 2 more Christmas tea cosy patterns that I intend to knit , a great Santa one if I can get the stuffing right . I'm thinking they can go to the church ladies as they give Christmas boxes at Christmas
> I just want to knit the tea cosies
> Sonja


I love knitted tea cosies. I made quite a few one year. A dear friend designed a Canadian flag tea cosy for me to knit my Mum. I have given most of my tea pots and their cosies away to friends. Just means I can start a new next year. 
I would love to see photos when you have finished knitting the snowman cosy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, hope your GS is better soon. Enjoy the visit from your sister.
> 
> Sorleena, sorry Christmas is a bad time for you. I can imagine if my kids were far away I would be sad too. I now always have a house full either Christmas eve or Christmas day, depending in everyone's work schedules.
> My sister & her family always leave on the 27th for a hot holiday so they prefer to come here rather than having the big meal themselves.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


NanaCaren said:


> Today I desided to finish up sorting my yarn, this is my reaction when I open one of the bins.
> 
> As I sit here sorting through what to donate and what to keep I think to myself how many could have benefitted from this yarn that some selfish person cut to shreds. My heart breaks at the thoughtlessness of some individuals. The little ones that will go cold this winter because of a few minutes of anger and rage towards another. So sad to see. Thankful that Amy knows a Girl Scout group looking for yarn like this. Most pieces are less than 30cm in length.
> 
> I did not do this to the yarn, I have an idea who it was though.


Oh no that is terrible Caren some mean spirited person did this to you 
Wish I believed in Karma . Just glad someone can get some use from it 
Hope this person is not in your life anymore 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> T
> 
> Oh no that is terrible Caren some mean spirited person did this to you
> Wish I believed in Karma . Just glad someone can get some use from it
> ...


I believe in karma of sorts. I am glad it can be used too. The person isn't in my life any longer thank goodness.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't want to appear that I am being spiteful ,Sam.


Julie, I don't think you appear spiteful in the least. You need to do what is best for you. If that is to not contact your DD until she makes the first effort, so be it. I do feel bad for your grandchildren, but there is nothing that can be done about it, if your DD doesn't want contact with you. It is she who is causing their loss, not you. Keeping you always in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid it does seem that way. I have today posted a card to her, and the yarn she wanted to make a draw string for the cuffs of the shrug I knitted. I propose just to get on with my life, as best I can. Lisa is planning on dropping by weekend after next, which given how busy she is with work and the short notice, augurs well.


I am so glad that Lisa is going to help you. You do have family that cares about you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It just hurts my heart to know that you are being treated like this. 😠


Mine, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the books is not likely to be used- it was a very detailed book about the differences in genders (including a picture of a girl looking at her private parts in a mirror), and details of where babies come from (including a picture of Mum and Dad conceiving the baby). A little too much detail for a child- but it did give those of us left at the time some laughs. While the only book not liekly to be used by them it was th eone that got th emost repsonse from us! At least it was only pictures not photos.
> Talking of that they now show teenagers videos of pregnancy and birth here at school. Well I heard the true story recently of a class that were sat down to watch this- only for one boy to realise it was his mother! The whole class (most of whom knew his mother) were about to see all the details of her giving birth as was he. Wonder whether she had any idea that it would be used for this purpose or thought it was just for expecting parents?


 :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know you and DH are glad the harvesting is done. Loved all th pictures. I especially liked the Chinese Lanterns; what an unusual plant. And the clematis going to seed is even pretty and how good of a way to provide for the birds.

Be safe on your travels to the funeral.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, harvest is finally done, we moved all the equipment home just before supper. I'm so glad to see the end.
> 
> Kate, thanks for sharing the great pictures, it seems to me Scotland is a very rocky place.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its such a lovely day here today I thought I would take a couple of photos of flowers that I have here. Am still only on page 17....
> 
> I thought I had 3 to post... oh well I will hunt for it and post later LOL


Very pretty! I am pretty sure ours are done for the season. We had a heavy frost on Sunday night, Monday morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> dig these slippers. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/royal-convertible-slipper-boots


They look nice and warm. My feet would love them right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! That mountain is huge.


KateB said:


> It takes about 15 minutes to get up and there were parts where I shut my eyes! This is one last photo taken in Glen Coe. I took the cottage in the foreground to give you an idea of scale.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Siouxann, im glad the hip replacement went well & you are out of pain, anyone would be depressed bing in pain all the time.
> 
> Cathy, lovely flowers. Glad your mom is doing better.
> 
> Well, time for bed. DH just came in, the semi was full & only a few acres left so he decided to call it a night, thank goodness, I'm beat & so is he.


I'm glad your DH got in safely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely a relief Margaret touch wood oldest son seems to be doing better after his chemo too I've only spoken to him by phone but apart from tired and very thirsty he is ok no sickness . Husbands wound has started to be painful but they expected that and sent him home with medication for it . So we can relax for a while
> Sonja


That is good news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure hope it improves but don't really expect too much change. I'm suppose to see my orthopedic doc in about 2 weeks (I think); I've got to check on when the appointment is. I do know the Orencia 've startdf taking going on 3 months now has helped the hand and feet. Just need something now for the hips and lower back/sciatica. To be honest wil all the surgeries I've had (something like 22-24 in past 20 years) I if more surgery is required I will have to get my mind in the right place before thinking about it. Life is interesting and I'm above the grass so I'm happy.


mags7 said:


> Gwen is this permanent for you or will it improve with time?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting having coffee in the restaurant at the top of Aonach Mor ski centre, next to Ben Nevis. No snow yet of course except for one or two small patches on the Ben.


Beautiful!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now for some promised photos.


The redone Peter Rabbit looks great. Pepper looks much like my DD's first rabbit, Cierie. (Searie)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If I were to put the wash on the line this morning it would be frozen solid in minutes. 😱 which I have done more times over the years than I can to remember. I used to tell my kids they had freeze dried clothes in the winter.
> Yes there have been problems with the Internet for a long while.
> This morning we have a very heavy frost combined with the little bit of snow left from yesterday. I like the look of mornings like this and the crisp clean smell in the air.
> Glad it isn't just me with KP acting up again.


Brrr! I am glad it isn't that cold here yet, though we have been down into the upper 20's a few mornings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam as long as I don't try to bend down to pick up something or raise my leg to put on socks it doesn't hurt. But it is amazing how often I need to do those things...LOL. If I do those things it is extremely painful. (I cry out) I now have a coletion of those extended reacher tools that I use very frequently and if what needs picking up has much weight or so small I can't grasp it with the tool it just stays on the floor until I can get DH or DD to get it. Quite frankly it is a pain in the A** (no pun intended). Also the act of sitting down or getting up is painful and if too low I get stuck and have to have help getting up. Probably more info than you asked for but that's the way it is. Just dealing with it and when I overdo there are pain meds.


Where is the dislike button? Hope there is a way for this to improve.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey Queen?!


Absolutely!

Speaking of which, the free book I got at the knit in is Knitting Ganseys by Beth Brown-Reinsel. I didn't completely forget to check on the name of it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just showed Julie on skype the faux headboard I made yesterday and her approval has given me the boldness to post it here. Thank you Julie.
> Of course I'm not a good photographer so it isn't as clear as it should be.The bed hasn't been made up yet but it will be soon.


Nice job! It looks good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Mags7. Also thanks to others that have given such encouraging comments. 


mags7 said:


> Very nice, you did a great job😀


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH has a brother & 3 sisters who we have not spoken to since the parents died. We were the only ones living close to the in-laws & they would come home once/year & raise all kinds of hell & drama. They also treated my MIL very badly, particularly the one sister (she really should ride a broom)& the others followed her lead. My friends used to think I exaggerated how nuts they were until MIL was in the nursing home, they couodn't believe some if the BS thst went on. One of the RNs even pulled the plug on MILs phone one day, she came into her room & could hear the witch daughter screaming at her mom while the tears ran down the old woman's face! Insane!
> Life is so much better now that they aren't in it.


How sad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love knitted tea cosies. I made quite a few one year. A dear friend designed a Canadian flag tea cosy for me to knit my Mum. I have given most of my tea pots and their cosies away to friends. Just means I can start a new next year.
> I would love to see photos when you have finished knitting the snowman cosy.


I will finish it off and show you it , 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish I could! But I am uneasy about negotiating the back steps.
> 
> BTW I discovered in conversation with Hori nextdoor, yesterday morning that the day I flew to Paraparaumu (July 15th) the back garden flooded up to my bottom step, he reckoned it was two metres deep. I've also discovered that Hori is a plumber by trade, and very keen to help me with the garden.


My goodness, that was a lot of water! I am glad he is a plumber by trade, and keen to help with the garden. Perhaps he would be willing to help with any future plumbing issues, which I hope you never have!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These just brought a smile to my face:-
> 
> Following are some cute "bloopers" that have been found in Sunday church bulletins: 1) The Fasting and Prayer conference this week includes meals. 2) The sermon this morning will be "Jesus Walks on the Water". The sermon tonight will be "Searching for Jesus". 3) Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale this weekend. It's your chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands.
> 
> From Elder Taylor, who is serving a mission in Taranaki.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure hope it improves but don't really expect too much change. I'm suppose to see my orthopedic doc in about 2 weeks (I think); I've got to check on when the appointment is. I do know the Orencia 've startdf taking going on 3 months now has helped the hand and feet. Just need something now for the hips and lower back/sciatica. To be honest wil all the surgeries I've had (something like 22-24 in past 20 years) I if more surgery is required I will have to get my mind in the right place before thinking about it. Life is interesting and I'm above the grass so I'm happy.


Hate to think of you in pain Gwen , and the amount of surgeries you have had I don't know how you have got through them . I too hope every thing improves lots and lots 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Daralene. You know me....will keep on kicking around even if nothing to be done for the pain. Just have to adjust what I can do/get into and get others to help me with things I can't do.  Life is good!

Kept meaning to comment on your DGS's talent. I know you must be bursting with pride for him. Like others have said you and your family are so talented.


Cashmeregma said:


> I just heard a program yesterday about hip replacements and these are the exact problems they talked about, if that is the problem. I know hip and back and probably all joints are involved. Hope you can get a hip replacement soon if that is the problem. They talked about the relief from pain and success of the operation. Sorry you have had to be in pain for so many years. It is exhausting in every way. Big Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In my book she has been renamed the Guernsey Queen! A very talented queen at that!


Cashmeregma said:


> Re: Julie's knitting. Think she is also a Knitting Ninja. Mel has company for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are funny Julie just what I needed after the afternoon I've had . Got a court order today saying I have to appear in court beginning of November
> For none payment of poll tax . All my bills get paid through the bank
> The bank says it's not there fault , the council office have a waiting system on the phone lines that make you want to throttle someone , 40 minutes before I finally got to talk to someone . And the happy ending is that because of the mix up between them and the bank ( the bill was paid but not on the exact day ) I have to pay £65 costs for the court summons even though I am now not going to court because the bill is paid . I'm not happy as its money I haven't got
> Sonja


Dislike that you have to pay, but glad you won't have to go to court.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, she is thoroughly thrilled with being in school but is still learning not to interrupt everybody just because she has the urge to speak. One of the Amish girls lives on her street and is as rambunctious as Aurora. The two of them cannot sit near one another. Aurora is now seated by herself in the back of the room because some days she loses control of hands, mouth, feet, whatever before thinking. Her little Amish friend had no grandparent at the special time for us. She kept coming to me for hugs and smiles even when she was supposed to be in her seat in the classroom. Aurora is not as prepared for kindergarten as she would be expected to be. But that is the purpose of the grade.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Ohi Joy


When DH and I visited Joy, Aurora was quite well behaved. Great Gran and Grandpa are having a very positive effect on her. All the love you and D are showing her, and teaching her what acceptable behavior is, is quickly being absorbed. You are doing a great job with her. Too bad her parents and other grands didn't do that from the beginning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am trying to understand what a poll tax is. Kindly explain. Is it like our state tax? It would seem to me that since the bank is the one who made the mistake, they should be the ones to fix it. But, I can understand not wanting to be on the phone for 40 + minutes. I think a personal appearance with the head bank officer is in order.


Sorry I missed this . I should have said council tax . Poll tax was the old name for it and it is something that each household has to pay . My understanding is that the money is used to help pay for the up keep of your town /city and the people who work for the town /city and a few other things too
I have made an appointment for both the bank and the council office to see if I can sort something out 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No there is no place I can complain to or any way I can not pay the money . Although I will be visiting the bank next time I'm nearby to complain to them


Perhaps you can convince the bank that THEY owe YOU the money you have to pay the court, since it was their mistake.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've made me start getting the quilting bug again too. Haven't pulled any thing out yet but perhaps after Christmas. I'm trying to get mysel on a schedule of sorts. Once we finish getting the house cleaned and purged I want to *make* myself do a house keeping task a day so hopefully it (the house) will stay just a tad cleaner and neater. We will ee how that goes.....lol....never been good at daily routine chores but since I a home most of the time I'm all for giving it a try. I then could perhaps set aside maybe an hour a day or maybe a day per week that I could quilt. AwwwwwK! I'm getting too organized....what is this going to do to y psyche! ROFL.



Sorlenna said:


> The blocks are 3 across and 7 down (how Mother wanted them placed), so the sides are just plain purple panels to fill it out--we only had 21 blocks and the last one was in pieces in an envelope so I sewed that one.
> 
> I have two quilts on the bed right now, one I did in '98 (the one that's got some squares wearing out; made it for my late husband and did that one in a hoop, and that experience is why I ended up buying the frame, LOL) and another that's done Amish-style (all solid colors). The one I made for him is a Boston Commons pattern and the Amish style one came from a magazine I used to subscribe to. Sadly, I have forgotten both the name of the magazine and the quilt (I just call it my Amish Tulips).
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Am I interested????? Yes ma'mam!!! That sounds yummy, yummy, yummy. Thank you! I hope you enjoy the food saver. What little I used it I certainly did think it was awesome.


Love our Food Saver. We are on our 3rd one now, I think. I don't use it as often as I should, but it works great. Note: if you need to save space, you can vacuum pack yarn! I did it for a train trip, and took enough yarn to do a complete sweater while on the trip. I knitted 3/4 of a sweater before we got back. I kept the yarn in the same spot in the suitcase, and each time I needed a new skein, I just went down to the lower level where the suitcase storage rack was, unzipped just enough to get my hand in, and pulled one out. Zipped it back up, and went back to knitting and watching the scenery. It doesn't hurt the yarn. I had extra when the sweater was finished, and found a few skeins still vacuum packed last year, still as nice as the day I packed it, when I opened it, and that was in 2007!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> How "Christian" of her! :shock: :thumbdown:


Well said!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree the Baked Parmesan chicken casserol does sound delicious. 
I've got a slow cooker/crock pot Shepherd's Pie going for supper. I got the recipe here (posted link below) and it just sounded so good. http://www.mrfood.com/Slow-Cooker-Recipes/Shepherds-Pie-4303

The recipe called for frozen mashed potatoes and I've subsituted instant potatos but hopefully it will be good. Sure looks good.


Swedenme said:


> Baked Parmesan chicken casserole sounds delicious , never made it but think I might look the recipe up and try it . Youngest son and I make and enjoy chicken Parmesan so should like this
> Glad this dentist visit went smoothly and pain free hope your next visit goes the same
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sonja, for the good wishes for a lot of days ahead. Susan is doing well with the new goslings. These days most of them are seeking to complete secondary school equivalency and then onto better jobs and trades training classes.
> 
> Yes, I am still tutoring those students each week.
> 
> ...


I'm glad things are going well with Susan and the the new goslings
You must be so proud of her . I think it's a wonderful job she is doing and you and your family helping too 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The surgeries did have a good bit on one hip but not as much on the other. At least I'm not brought to tears just by sneezing or coughing like I was prior to the surgeries. And only the one side hurts so much. I'm also sure the two falls (particularly the 2nd) didn't help matters much. But as I said, others have things so much worse and just limit some things I use to do. It's not like I hae to get and go to work or constantly be going somewhere. I manage. As for the recliner you mentioned they are so far out of my budget range. My most frustrating "can't do" is bending down/over to pick up things. (Like from the floor, lower cabinets, dryer....and putting on my own friggin' socks, some pants and tying my tennis shoes...makes me feel ancient and goodness knows I am not going to embrace old in that manner...LOL)


Gwen, watch the estate sales, and Craig's List, ect. for those chairs. You might be able to get one at a good price. My only other advice, which was given to my DB about Mom, is to not depend on that chair to get you up and down, as you can loose what strength you have in your legs to help you get up and down. I would alternate which chairs you sit in as much as possible, to keep your strength up. And I sure don't see you embracing getting old that way! Can Sydney be taught to be a service dog for you, and learn to pick some things up for you?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hori and I have just been out in the back garden cutting out the Privet He has all the cash I had- to buy a bottle of milk for his grand children- very fair swap- I'll have to see about doing something more for them.


How nice! Beneficial for you both. I am sure you will find many small ways to help them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion he is a serious 'controller'.


That was my thought.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! Not good indeed. Good that the Girl Scout troup can use it and it not go to waste. On another note, at least it was an inanimate object the frustration was taken out on and not a living being!


NanaCaren said:


> Today I desided to finish up sorting my yarn, this is my reaction when I open one of the bins.
> 
> As I sit here sorting through what to donate and what to keep I think to myself how many could have benefitted from this yarn that some selfish person cut to shreds. My heart breaks at the thoughtlessness of some individuals. The little ones that will go cold this winter because of a few minutes of anger and rage towards another. So sad to see. Thankful that Amy knows a Girl Scout group looking for yarn like this. Most pieces are less than 30cm in length.
> 
> I did not do this to the yarn, I have an idea who it was though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here. Going to do a google. (That sounds funny today)


Bonnie7591 said:


> I had nit heard of either of these until this week, will have to see if they are available here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just googled the two teas and you can get them on Amazon. Will also check our local Health food store.


Swedenme said:


> I would think that you would be able to buy them from one of the health shops or specialty tea shops . I don't drink tea ever but I have a half knitted snowman tea cosy in my bag and 2 more Christmas tea cosy patterns that I intend to knit , a great Santa one if I can get the stuffing right . I'm thinking they can go to the church ladies as they give Christmas boxes at Christmas
> I just want to knit the tea cosies
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That really is not good. Shame on the culprit.


NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is horrible this was the second lot I found today. It was done before I moved my things from the farm. The first lot was a bunch of my crochet and tatting threads. Not much saving to those.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yup--I made good progress last night for being out of practice. I want to try to get at least an hour a day done; that should help me feel productive. I won't be able to get needles until Wednesday (my next day off), but so far I've managed not to lose any of the four I do have. :XD:


That is going to be beautiful! I look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think the "dislike button" is not functioning here; that or where the "sun don't shine" location....ROFL.


tami_ohio said:


> Where is the dislike button? Hope there is a way for this to improve.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sonja. I really do believe what doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger and so many folks have what to me seems much worse. I'm not saying that to appear martyr like; I really feel that I am blessed in so many ways. Do I get frustrated & down....well of course I do but most of the time I'm very happy.


Swedenme said:


> Hate to think of you in pain Gwen , and the amount of surgeries you have had I don't know how you have got through them . I too hope every thing improves lots and lots
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be good!


tami_ohio said:


> Perhaps you can convince the bank that THEY owe YOU the money you have to pay the court, since it was their mistake.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> It takes about 15 minutes to get up and there were parts where I shut my eyes! This is one last photo taken in Glen Coe. I took the cottage in the foreground to give you an idea of scale.


Breathtaking!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Sydney already picks things up for me....he then carries them and plays with them, and chews them up...LOL. I keep moving around and will not allow myself to lose what strength and mobility I have....refuse to accept that. Guess I'm kind of a stubborn old bat.  If I do get to the point that I have to have a chair like that I'll absolutely check Craig's list and etates sales/yard sales first. I am a bargin hunter, sale shopper Queen for sure!


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, watch the estate sales, and Craig's List, ect. for those chairs. You might be able to get one at a good price. My only other advice, which was given to my DB about Mom, is to not depend on that chair to get you up and down, as you can loose what strength you have in your legs to help you get up and down. I would alternate which chairs you sit in as much as possible, to keep your strength up. And I sure don't see you embracing getting old that way! Can Sydney be taught to be a service dog for you, and learn to pick some things up for you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have got to get some knitting done. Was suppose to get some mopping done but need to replace my mop head; one here is too flimsy and I need to be able to really scrub DH is helping a buddy on a job today and said he will bring one home this evening which will be around 5. So, might as well knit now since later I'll be back to cleaning and purging. Also need to check out the daily digest. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A beautiful day yesterday and today. The finishing work on the crown on my tooth went very quickly and smoothly...he did a great job and the fit and bite are spot on. I'm so glad I was referred to him; his entire office is great. Can't say that for the oral surgeon; I'm even nervous to go back to get the stitches removed which should be a non-event.
> 
> My SIL is here today. I have a baked parmesan chicken casserole in the oven and will have garlic bread and salad along with it. I have some mini-omelets and meat loaf dinner to send home with her. These should be easy to heat up in the microwave. Going to go make a tart cherry crisp right now and will pick up ice cream when I go to get her.
> 
> Love to all --- happy and pain free day wished for you.


I am glad the crown fit well. I don't like the kind of dentist that makes you nervous to get even stitches out. Very bad experiences with my childhood dentist!

The parmasean chicken sounds good. Recipe please?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I desided to finish up sorting my yarn, this is my reaction when I open one of the bins.
> 
> As I sit here sorting through what to donate and what to keep I think to myself how many could have benefitted from this yarn that some selfish person cut to shreds. My heart breaks at the thoughtlessness of some individuals. The little ones that will go cold this winter because of a few minutes of anger and rage towards another. So sad to see. Thankful that Amy knows a Girl Scout group looking for yarn like this. Most pieces are less than 30cm in length.
> 
> I did not do this to the yarn, I have an idea who it was though.


How mean, and sad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think the "dislike button" is not functioning here; that or where the "sun don't shine" location....ROFL.


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Sydney already picks things up for me....he then carries them and plays with them, and chews them up...LOL. I keep moving around and will not allow myself to lose what strength and mobility I have....refuse to accept that. Guess I'm kind of a stubborn old bat.  If I do get to the point that I have to have a chair like that I'll absolutely check Craig's list and etates sales/yard sales first. I am a bargin hunter, sale shopper Queen for sure!


I can just see Sydney doing that! I was kind of hoping he could be trained to be truely helpful, though! I know you keep doing as much as you can, and that is a good thing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you print as fancy as the man in the picture? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> A long work career, indeed. I started babysitting at age 10 for my niece and nephew while parents went to Mass on Sundays...just an hour. By the time I was 16, I was babysitting, working in the restaurant and at the satellite office of the Chicago Board of Trade. I went right to babysitting after school until 5:30 and then worked at the restaurant until I closed it at 10 p.m. There were down times so I could do my homework there. In the summers, I worked the Chicago Board of Trade watching the ticker tape and marking the full sized chalk board of the price changes for all the commodities traded. The chalkboard in the following link is the same size as what I wrote on, but mine was not that far off the ground as it was a much smaller office. I got a good workout walking back and forth. The two owners of the business would be busy taking the phone calls and meeting the customers who came in. They took care of all the business transactions and recorded the activity. The market closed in early afternoon and as soon as I'd phone in all the sales to the Chicago office, I'd walk two doors down to the restaurant and stay there until 10:00 p.m. CBOT had offered be a job in Chicago which is why I moved out here after High School.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Board_of_Trade
> http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/edited-craft-gets-closer-extinction-trading-pits-close-chicago-board-trade/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: Julie's knitting. Think she is also a Knitting Ninja. Mel has company for sure.


personally, I think I am slower than Mel- I just spend more time at it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful kate - is that the ski lift in the center of the picture. -- sam



KateB said:


> Sitting having coffee in the restaurant at the top of Aonach Mor ski centre, next to Ben Nevis. No snow yet of course except for one or two small patches on the Ben.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking "rabbits" darowil. --- sam



darowil said:


> And now for some promised photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is it ever going to get any better? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam as long as I don't try to bend down to pick up something or raise my leg to put on socks it doesn't hurt. But it is amazing how often I need to do those things...LOL. If I do those things it is extremely painful. (I cry out) I now have a coletion of those extended reacher tools that I use very frequently and if what needs picking up has much weight or so small I can't grasp it with the tool it just stays on the floor until I can get DH or DD to get it. Quite frankly it is a pain in the A** (no pun intended). Also the act of sitting down or getting up is painful and if too low I get stuck and have to have help getting up. Probably more info than you asked for but that's the way it is. Just dealing with it and when I overdo there are pain meds.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey Queen?!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's lovely gwen - good job. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just showed Julie on skype the faux headboard I made yesterday and her approval has given me the boldness to post it here. Thank you Julie.
> Of course I'm not a good photographer so it isn't as clear as it should be.The bed hasn't been made up yet but it will be soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hung the girl's diapers out on the line before i went to school - they would be frozen dry sometime during the day and phyllis would bring them in. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Chilly but I agree I like clear frosty days
> 
> I ve had a few clothes that could have walked off the washing line to ❄
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think ours go back the following sunday. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Our clocks go back the last Sunday of this month . Lots of people protest against it . but I can't see the government doing anything about it
> Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you handle your pain with humor and wisely. I always think of you as a fun, up person. And we all have our down or off times. This human. I can see Sydney being a helper once he gets to three years old. I know it took Maya forever to stop the goofy pup stage.
Bonnie, glad harvest done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> siouxann wrote:
> Thank you Julie! It's been a long time coming.
> Your situation with Bronwen is distressing, I know. It's
> hard to understand how a child you've raised and loved can turn on you as she has. Stay strong and follow what is best for YOU!
> ...


BTW I was just speaking with Alastair (who is doing very well, now) he thinks it an excellent idea to have Lisa as POA, and that you can download a form from the Internet- so I've just got to save up for a new printer! His opinion is that Bronwen needs to grow up a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does your phone system work - "waiting system?" --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They are funny Julie just what I needed after the afternoon I've had . Got a court order today saying I have to appear in court beginning of November
> For none payment of poll tax . All my bills get paid through the bank
> The bank says it's not there fault , the council office have a waiting system on the phone lines that make you want to throttle someone , 40 minutes before I finally got to talk to someone . And the happy ending is that because of the mix up between them and the bank ( the bill was paid but not on the exact day ) I have to pay £65 costs for the court summons even though I am now not going to court because the bill is paid . I'm not happy as its money I haven't got
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning ⛅💧🌞weather out there.
> I curled up in bed with Deuce for a bit. Cold and I don't wanna get out of bed.
> I need to go to the post office and send out a few things today. Also need to get some groceries. Have to get some yarn for an order as well.


Deuce is such a loving fellow- that unconditional loving is so precious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buy loafers. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The surgeries did have a good bit on one hip but not as much on the other. At least I'm not brought to tears just by sneezing or coughing like I was prior to the surgeries. And only the one side hurts so much. I'm also sure the two falls (particularly the 2nd) didn't help matters much. But as I said, others have things so much worse and just limit some things I use to do. It's not like I hae to get and go to work or constantly be going somewhere. I manage. As for the recliner you mentioned they are so far out of my budget range. My most frustrating "can't do" is bending down/over to pick up things. (Like from the floor, lower cabinets, dryer....and putting on my own friggin' socks, some pants and tying my tennis shoes...makes me feel ancient and goodness knows I am not going to embrace old in that manner...LOL)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> think ours go back the following sunday. --- sam


yep. 2 am on Sunday, November 1, 2015


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I was just speaking with Alastair (who is doing very well, now) he thinks it an excellent idea to have Lisa as POA, and that you can download a form from the Internet- so I've just got to save up for a new printer! His opinion is that Bronwen needs to grow up a bit.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does your phone system work - "waiting system?" --- sam


I think she was on hold, as we would say


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - you were on vacation. --- sam



KateB said:


> I was in my hotel room sound asleep! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I finished the pair of fingerless mitts, but did not send them off. Instead they became a birthday gift for DH's sister, who's b/day was yesterday. We paid her a surprise visit. I finished them on the way, then we stopped at Walmart and bought her a cake. Had a nice afternoon/evening with her and her DH. I started another pair when I finished the first, so the original recipient will still get a pair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know what " First past the post" means?
> 
> Western Canada has much less population, all of Saskatchewan just over a million, so Quebec & Ontario mostly decide, only if it's close do the western provinces really matter.
> According to new data released yesterday from Statistics Canada, the population of Toronto has smashed the six-million mark - 6,055,724 people, to be precise. That's up 8.4% from 2011's tally of 5,583,064. The Toronto census metropolitan area (which includes a number of surrounding towns) now holds more people than all of British Columbia, twice as many residents as the Atlantic provinces combined, and 55 times the population of Canada's northern territories.
> ...


It is when absolute numbers count- which sounds like what you've got. (there was a lengthy item on the news this morning about your Election result) We have Mixed Member Proportional most of the time, like the German system. There are the Seats for the Electorates, and then the List MP's that come in on the amount- the percentage of the Parties vote- we have a couple of MP's who represent such minorities that there are no List MP's with them. I believe it to be a healthier system, where more shades of opinion are represented.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so sorry you live with such pain.
> Julie, glad you have help with removing privet.
> Sortie a, love your school house quilt.
> Going to visit a new pet sitter client this morning. She has 3 dogs, 3 cats, 3 tortoises and 2 burros so should be interesting. Will also be sitting for Winnie, the little Maltese/cocker cross my friend Betty just adopted. She's been here before and is no trouble.


Hori next door is going to take the little Orange and Lemon Trees and plant them in his garden- because they need sun, which his front garden gets lots of, but they will be close to his drive so I can access them easily, when they are of fruiting age. This avoids having to move them twice- Nasir has pointed out that they would have been at risk, when the building starts on the Granny Flat- because of the piles of timber etc. Building may be starting as soon as two weeks, depending on the Bank's approval of the loan monies.
Maya unlike Ringo, is good with other dogs!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

show me a bank that would ever admit they screwed up - i don't think it has ever happened. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Somehow that doesn't seem very fair. If the bank screwed up they should have to pay the penalties.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> how does your phone system work - "waiting system?" --- sam


I phone up get a digital voice that tells me I have so many options then proceeds to go through them all. Then it goes through a talk of how this phone call could be monitored then puts me in a waiting list , then get another digital voice telling me every minute that I am 8 in the waiting list 
That is how a lot of phone systems work here . There are also companies that use expensive phone numbers that charge you more for the phone call 
It's not an easy job getting through to anyone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be a lovely quilt sorlenna. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yup--I made good progress last night for being out of practice. I want to try to get at least an hour a day done; that should help me feel productive. I won't be able to get needles until Wednesday (my next day off), but so far I've managed not to lose any of the four I do have. :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you go up the chair lift. looks like fun. --- sam



KateB said:


> Finally managed to catch up and really need to get some sleep as I've got an exercise class in the morning. It's not a very strenuous one, but I haven't been for months so I will probably feel it on Wednesday! :shock:
> These are a few more pictures from our quick trip up to the Highlands.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the grain on the ground - how will you protect it? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, harvest is finally done, we moved all the equipment home just before supper. I'm so glad to see the end.
> 
> Kate, thanks for sharing the great pictures, it seems to me Scotland is a very rocky place.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what i call being out in the middle of nowhere. looks lovely though - how much snow does the cottage get during the winter. --- sam



KateB said:


> It takes about 15 minutes to get up and there were parts where I shut my eyes! This is one last photo taken in Glen Coe. I took the cottage in the foreground to give you an idea of scale.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mags - how far north of seattle are you? --- sam



mags7 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Went to the school last Thursday to knit with my DGD's class. It was good. The students are all very keen and did an excellent job. They all said they were going to take their work home and practice. I go back on Thursday for 2 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The blocks are 3 across and 7 down (how Mother wanted them placed), so the sides are just plain purple panels to fill it out--we only had 21 blocks and the last one was in pieces in an envelope so I sewed that one.
> 
> I have two quilts on the bed right now, one I did in '98 (the one that's got some squares wearing out; made it for my late husband and did that one in a hoop, and that experience is why I ended up buying the frame, LOL) and another that's done Amish-style (all solid colors). The one I made for him is a Boston Commons pattern and the Amish style one came from a magazine I used to subscribe to. Sadly, I have forgotten both the name of the magazine and the quilt (I just call it my Amish Tulips).
> 
> ...


I think the quilt is beautiful and I'm glad that is something you enjoy. My mother loved doing the hand stitching and the Church Circles both in Iowa and in Florida spent 2-3 days per week as a Quilting Bee. Mom even had the very large frame that she'd put over her bed during the day to be out of the way; otherwise it was set up near her favorite chair. I think my sister who sews got the frame and all the embroidery needles...she had some that come from the Netherlands (good friends of hers) as well as England which I heard from quilters here are the best that are available.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't it silly that they don't double check everything before sending these type of letters out


Many of them are computer generated and sent out automatically...computers are great unless their data is wrong and they're wrong and so hard to correct.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you know we will be here for you.
> 
> You are right about using 2 sticks to stand straighter, and walk better. I feel that one makes you lean the direction of the side the cane is on. And having them the correct length is very important, also. It will also be better for your back and hip to stand straighter. Don't we all eat well in the winter? :-D I know I am starting to crave the foods associated with winter here, the stews and soups, ect. with all the extra carbohydrates added to them.


 :thumbup: In conversation just now with Alastair we were working out ways I can incorporate the exercising I need to do, into my daily routines- he has found that the enforced inactivity over the months this year when he was so ill, his general muscle tone has disappeared almost totally, whereas he was quite fit despite his weight, before the months of ill health. Woops my thinking has been going in circles, because I was holding on the phone, to Telecom (Spark), my Toll Bar has been imposed, so no more overseas calls, for at least a month- whenever I can afford to buy a phone card.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!
> I took my Aunt to her dental appointment yesterday, about an hour away, when we got back she came in to get the food I had made for her and told her not to mind my messy house, she told me she wasn't there to inspect my house, but that she'd give me advance warning when she was coming to do that. :XD: :XD:


That's the kind of people I like to have over!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I desided to finish up sorting my yarn, this is my reaction when I open one of the bins.
> 
> As I sit here sorting through what to donate and what to keep I think to myself how many could have benefitted from this yarn that some selfish person cut to shreds. My heart breaks at the thoughtlessness of some individuals. The little ones that will go cold this winter because of a few minutes of anger and rage towards another. So sad to see. Thankful that Amy knows a Girl Scout group looking for yarn like this. Most pieces are less than 30cm in length.
> 
> I did not do this to the yarn, I have an idea who it was though.


That's blasphemy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really sonja - the way you knit - you would probably figure ot a way to use the quills somewhere else. you could do it easily. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> quote=Cashmeregma]I'm supposed to be so busy today getting the house done. Waiting for the kitchen floor to dry and parts for the air purifier, which I cleaned, so I can get back to work. Will try and do my running around later. Need to clean the freezer, yuck, so I have room to put the chicken soup I made for when my sister and her boyfriend are here. Had lunch with DS yesterday and went to the movies with DH and grocery shopping, so behind on the house as was too tired after fixing supper to do a thing and I had planned on working then. Should have known. DS told me that DGS#1, may have bronchitis. Hope he will be ok for performances next week.
> 
> The lady who posted the hedgehog mitts lost her mother within days of when I lost my mother. What a lovely person she is. She warned me that the mitts are quite time consuming and hard on the hands, so I have a feeling they will be next year's Christmas presents for the DGC.
> 
> I'm off now to try and get some work done.


 Sorry to hear about your grandson Daralene hope he gets better soon 
I agree about the lady who made the mittens A lovely lady 
She used to make things for her mommy ( her name for her mom ) and then posts pictures I enjoyed reading her posts 
The mittens are gorgeous but I don't think I could knit them 
Sonja[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do you buy them? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Cashmeregma, I love Throat Coat tea, and Gypsy Cold tea also, they work wonders.
> I hope that your DGS is better quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: In conversation just now with Alastair we were working out ways I can incorporate the exercising I need to do, into my daily routines- he has found that the enforced inactivity over the months this year when he was so ill, his general muscle tone has disappeared almost totally, whereas he was quite fit despite his weight, before the months of ill health. Woops my thinking has been going in circles, because I was holding on the phone, to Telecom (Spark), my Toll Bar has been imposed, so no more overseas calls, for at least a month- whenever I can afford to buy a phone card.


That is good thinking. There should be ways to combine the exercises with daily chores, or just walking thru each room X number of times daily will help. When sitting in your chair, if it is at the correct height, lift your legs one at a time, as high as you can, straight legged or bent knee, or both. Of course, don't hurt your self when doing it. Do arm circles sitting in the chair, things like that.

Sorry your phone card ran out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the kind of people I like to have over!!


Me too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why would someone do this? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Today I desided to finish up sorting my yarn, this is my reaction when I open one of the bins.
> 
> As I sit here sorting through what to donate and what to keep I think to myself how many could have benefitted from this yarn that some selfish person cut to shreds. My heart breaks at the thoughtlessness of some individuals. The little ones that will go cold this winter because of a few minutes of anger and rage towards another. So sad to see. Thankful that Amy knows a Girl Scout group looking for yarn like this. Most pieces are less than 30cm in length.
> 
> I did not do this to the yarn, I have an idea who it was though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> where do you buy them? --- sam


Sam, you can get them at GNC. And probably at Vitamin World.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've made me start getting the quilting bug again too. Haven't pulled any thing out yet but perhaps after Christmas. I'm trying to get mysel on a schedule of sorts. Once we finish getting the house cleaned and purged I want to *make* myself do a house keeping task a day so hopefully it (the house) will stay just a tad cleaner and neater. We will ee how that goes.....lol....never been good at daily routine chores but since I a home most of the time I'm all for giving it a try. I then could perhaps set aside maybe an hour a day or maybe a day per week that I could quilt. AwwwwwK! I'm getting too organized....what is this going to do to y psyche! ROFL.


Oh! You jogged my memory-- I used to use a system in a book called _Sidetracked Home Executives_, and it was marvelous. I really need to get back on it! You have file cards with chores on them and file them according to how frequently you want them done. It helped me tremendously.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi and gary saw snow flakes when then were in toledo over the weekend. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Welcome back Siouxann! It is so nice to see you again. I am glad to hear that you have had your hip replaced and are now pain free. I am not looking forward to that S word, either. We have had a few S showers here in Ohio, also. Nothing that stuck to the ground, but bad enough. It has been a long time since it has snowed in northern Ohio this early. I hope it is not a precursor to what winter will be like. Right now, I would enjoy some of those 80's temps! Our thermometer out the kitchen window says it is 70, but it is windy to go with it. The sunshine is beautiful, though. We have not had much color change in the leaves here. Some, but not much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you print as fancy as the man in the picture? --- sam


No, not at all. I had to concentrate on getting the numbers horizontal instead of up and off to the right! It really didn't take long to know exactly what price was in which column .. I only wrote down the new amount when a price changed and the ticker tape included all numbers not just those that changed. Once I remembered what number were for each commodity, I avoided a long of walking back and forth and could go right to the column where the price had changed. I found it quite the fun exercise and kept my brain going while doing quite a mindless task.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.

We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!

I have two pictures that were in the downstairs and I think they'll look great upstairs and it will be easier to find something new for downstairs than for up there, so will do some re-arranging this week.

I went to the nursery today and got some bulbs to plant tomorrow.

Tomorrow is our anniversary so we bought each other anniversary bulbs!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful kate - is that the ski lift in the center of the picture. -- sam


No, the gondolas and ski lift are over to the right, out of the picture. I think what you are looking at is a mountain bike trail.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you go up the chair lift. looks like fun. --- sam


We went up the mountain to the restaurant in the gondolas, which is the only way to get up. None of the chair lifts for the skiers are working yet as there's no snow yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's what i call being out in the middle of nowhere. looks lovely though - how much snow does the cottage get during the winter. --- sam


A lot!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some photos of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


It looks lovely! Happy anniversary for tomorrow...how many years?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news about alastair. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I was just speaking with Alastair (who is doing very well, now) he thinks it an excellent idea to have Lisa as POA, and that you can download a form from the Internet- so I've just got to save up for a new printer! His opinion is that Bronwen needs to grow up a bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would someone do this? --- sam


Something similar was done to me out of pure spite. Some people really can be hateful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It looks lovely! Happy anniversary for tomorrow...how many years?


43 years!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have the same thing here - i will wait only so long. --- am



Swedenme said:


> I phone up get a digital voice that tells me I have so many options then proceeds to go through them all. Then it goes through a talk of how this phone call could be monitored then puts me in a waiting list , then get another digital voice telling me every minute that I am 8 in the waiting list
> That is how a lot of phone systems work here . There are also companies that use expensive phone numbers that charge you more for the phone call
> It's not an easy job getting through to anyone


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.


Looks quite cozy to me! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the living room - the colors are great. do you live in a tri-level - just curious. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Yub Nub Scoodie

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yub-nub-scoodie?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Click+here+for+pattern+details.&utm_content=4+Quick+Projects+to+Finish+Before+Halloween!&utm_campaign=New+Patterns+Alert+October+20+2015


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Rookie. I hope you have a wonderful evening and I can't wait till Spring to see the anniversary bulbs in bloom. Like your love, they will be beautiful

Congratulations on 43 years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments and wishes for DGS's health. I'll bet he is praying for a quick recovery. He takes his participation in these musicals so seriously.

Sorlenna, can't wait to find your quilt picture. I'm sure it is beautiful.

I've gotten quite a bit of work done today. What fun to get the house all straightened up. Truly amazing how quickly I can mess a place up though. In a few minutes it can look like a cyclone went through. LOL Had a lovely conversation with Julie before her card runs out. Used the time to get off my feet, good timing, was a bit longer break than I wanted because my ankle started acting up.

Caren, sounds like someone is jealous of the good things happening in your life or else doesn't want you moving away. Whatever the motivation, quite a shock. Looking forward to tomorrow when we will be together with Nicho and Grandmapaula.

There are so many people I am missing remarking on and I do apologize. I think of you all and enjoy so much our time at the tea party even if I am just stopping by. Did I mention I got the kits for the hedgehog mittens already. Probably did. Tempting to start but will finish getting ready for the company first.

Mel, Hope Gage is feeling better. These illnesses can sure knock one for a loop. Hoping you don't catch it too.

Rookie, so glad your experience with the dentist was a good one. If only it had been that way with the oral surgeon. Your room is looking so lovely with that color scheme. Lots of work but looks like it is well worth it.

I'll try and stop by again. Big Hugs to all of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the living room - the colors are great. do you live in a tri-level - just curious. --- sam


Yes, it's a tri-level. Kitchen, Dining Room and living room are on this level. Upstairs is 3 bedrooms and 1 bath and downstairs is bathroom family room and laundry room. The bottom level is about 5' below grade so not quite a basement and we get good light down there. There's a crawl space the full length under the mid-level and an attic crawl space above the mid level too. It works for us, but noticed today that my SIL was having problems with the stairs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't find my source for the Chicken Parmesan Casserole so here's is my typed version. I used boneless skinless chicken thighs (really good deal on sale) and boneless skinless chicken breast.

I cut chicken into bite-sized pieces and set aside in buttermilk/yogurt dish with some salt, pepper, thyme and oregano. In the meantime, I started a box of rotina pasta to cook and mixed up 2 cups flour, 2 cups seasoned bread crumbs, with some garlic and onion powder mixed in. I drained the chicken pieces and dredged them through the breading mixture and browned them in vegetable oil and then drained on paper towel.

I then mixed 1-1/2 quarts of my homemade pasts sauce (marinara) with 1/2 cup of dry wine (chianti blend)and 1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese.

Once the noodles were cooked, I put some of the tomato sauce on the bottom of a 11 x 13 pan, then put in the noodles and mixed that well, then put the drained browned breaded chicken pieces on top of that, then more noodles, sauce, etc. until all in the pan. I mixed it a little, but kind of left the layers too. I added another 1/2 cup parmesan cheese on top and then a 16 oz. package of mazzorella chese on top. Covered with sprayed foil and cooked for 30 minutes at 350F degrees (175C), then opened up and continued to bake for another 30 minutes or so until the sauce was bubbly and the top just slightly browning.

It was pretty good, but I'd add some more thyme, garlic, and oregano the next time to add a little more flavor. Oh, I had some spinach beginning to wilt so I chopped that up and put in with the sauce. Pretty healthy, I think


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I desided to finish up sorting my yarn, this is my reaction when I open one of the bins.
> 
> As I sit here sorting through what to donate and what to keep I think to myself how many could have benefitted from this yarn that some selfish person cut to shreds. My heart breaks at the thoughtlessness of some individuals. The little ones that will go cold this winter because of a few minutes of anger and rage towards another. So sad to see. Thankful that Amy knows a Girl Scout group looking for yarn like this. Most pieces are less than 30cm in length.
> 
> I did not do this to the yarn, I have an idea who it was though.


Was the yarn actually cut or might a rodent have been the destroyer? I can't imagine anyony sitting there deliberately cutting it up into bits like that. If so, they are truly selfish unfeeling individuals!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would think that you would be able to buy them from one of the health shops or specialty tea shops . I don't drink tea ever but I have a half knitted snowman tea cosy in my bag and 2 more Christmas tea cosy patterns that I intend to knit , a great Santa one if I can get the stuffing right . I'm thinking they can go to the church ladies as they give Christmas boxes at Christmas
> I just want to knit the tea cosies
> Sonja


We buy Throat Coat at at grocery stores and regular drug stores. Greg has also ordered it from Amazon. WalMart also carries it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome back Siouxann! It is so nice to see you again. I am glad to hear that you have had your hip replaced and are now pain free. I am not looking forward to that S word, either. We have had a few S showers here in Ohio, also. Nothing that stuck to the ground, but bad enough. It has been a long time since it has snowed in northern Ohio this early. I hope it is not a precursor to what winter will be like. Right now, I would enjoy some of those 80's temps! Our thermometer out the kitchen window says it is 70, but it is windy to go with it. The sunshine is beautiful, though. We have not had much color change in the leaves here. Some, but not much.


Thank you! I'm really very glad to be here! 
Today I saw my first "wooly worm" of the season and it was totally black. According to local lore the more black they are the worse the winter will be. I confess to being a tad nervous about walking in the winter months. . My balance isn't the greatest anymore and I'm really afraid of falling. Guess I have a good excuse to stay home and knit!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


Very pretty! Happy Anniversary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 43 years!


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it's a tri-level. Kitchen, Dining Room and living room are on this level. Upstairs is 3 bedrooms and 1 bath and downstairs is bathroom family room and laundry room. The bottom level is about 5' below grade so not quite a basement and we get good light down there. There's a crawl space the full length under the mid-level and an attic crawl space above the mid level too. It works for us, but noticed today that my SIL was having problems with the stairs.


Our first house was a tri-level. We didn't have a crawl space, but did have an attic above the main level. The stairs were what made us want a ranch when we bought this one. Sorry your SIL is having trouble with the stairs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can't find my source for the Chicken Parmesan Casserole so here's is my typed version. I used boneless skinless chicken thighs (really good deal on sale) and boneless skinless chicken breast.
> 
> I cut chicken into bite-sized pieces and set aside in buttermilk/yogurt dish with some salt, pepper, thyme and oregano. In the meantime, I started a box of rotina pasta to cook and mixed up 2 cups flour, 2 cups seasoned bread crumbs, with some garlic and onion powder mixed in. I drained the chicken pieces and dredged them through the breading mixture and browned them in vegetable oil and then drained on paper towel.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, minus the garlic. I will give that a try one of these days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been busy with the camera today. Here are a couple: one showing the front yard; the plants will have to row into their space and I'll plant about 50 bulbs tomorrow. The other photo shows where we are in the Fall color spectrum; still have about a week before the peak as you can still see green on the trees. We are having some lovely golds and reds this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! I'm really very glad to be here!
> Today I saw my first "wooly worm" of the season and it was totally black. According to local lore the more black they are the worse the winter will be. I confess to being a tad nervous about walking in the winter months. . My balance isn't the greatest anymore and I'm really afraid of falling. Guess I have a good excuse to stay home and knit!


As your balance isn't so good, and you just had your hip replaced, I might suggest taking at least a cane with you when you go out, and if it is really nasty, and you HAVE to go out, perhaps your walker, just to be safe. We don't want you to fall and undo all the good that the new hip has done! Here, Dick Goddard, our local weather guru, says we will have "woollybearable" weather this winter! As I understand it, the narrower the brown center stripe is on the woolly bear (your woolly worm) is, the worse the weather will be. As there is no brown center stripe on yours, you are likely correct. I hope it is wrong!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been busy with the camera today. Here are a couple: one showing the front yard; the plants will have to row into their space and I'll plant about 50 bulbs tomorrow. The other photo shows where we are in the Fall color spectrum; still have about a week before the peak as you can still see green on the trees. We are having some lovely golds and reds this year.


I like the new walkway. It will be beautiful in the spring with the new bulbs flowering. We don't have any more fall color than you do. I am really disappointed with the colors this year. Perhaps we will still get more, as we just had a heavy frost yesterday morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! I'm really very glad to be here!
> Today I saw my first "wooly worm" of the season and it was totally black. According to local lore the more black they are the worse the winter will be. I confess to being a tad nervous about walking in the winter months. . My balance isn't the greatest anymore and I'm really afraid of falling. Guess I have a good excuse to stay home and knit!


I don't blame you! I'd hibernate if I could, and I don't even have trouble walking...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Rookie, great photos--we don't really get fall foliage here, something I miss a lot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Most of my shoes are slip ons Sam. Tennis shoes just give a lot of support at times. When in the house I still am wearing my flip flop type of sandels but that will end soon as my feet are getting chilly. And of course i can always wear my slippers if not going anywhere. Biggest issue s getting on my socks. I used to have a tool that helped with that from when I had my knees replaced but can't find it. I'll come up with something eventually.


thewren said:


> buy loafers. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunate but so true.


thewren said:


> show me a bank that would ever admit they screwed up - i don't think it has ever happened. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One of my pet peeves is automated phone systems....press 1 for blah, blah, blah.....I'm sorry I did not recognize your response please try again....blah, blah, blah. Hate them.


Swedenme said:


> I phone up get a digital voice that tells me I have so many options then proceeds to go through them all. Then it goes through a talk of how this phone call could be monitored then puts me in a waiting list , then get another digital voice telling me every minute that I am 8 in the waiting list
> That is how a lot of phone systems work here . There are also companies that use expensive phone numbers that charge you more for the phone call
> It's not an easy job getting through to anyone


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll see if I can get the book at the library or maybe check it out at Barnes & Noble or Amazon.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh! You jogged my memory-- I used to use a system in a book called _Sidetracked Home Executives_, and it was marvelous. I really need to get back on it! You have file cards with chores on them and file them according to how frequently you want them done. It helped me tremendously.


EDIT: read insert on Amazon. Sounds good and price was super good for a used hardback. Still going to check at librrary first.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will finish it off and show you it ,
> Sonja


I look forward to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice! The colors are so relaxing and cozy looking.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

love it; saved it


thewren said:


> Yub Nub Scoodie
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yub-nub-scoodie?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Click+here+for+pattern+details.&utm_content=4+Quick+Projects+to+Finish+Before+Halloween!&utm_campaign=New+Patterns+Alert+October+20+2015


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks! Have copied and save tthis.


RookieRetiree said:


> I can't find my source for the Chicken Parmesan Casserole so here's is my typed version. I used boneless skinless chicken thighs (really good deal on sale) and boneless skinless chicken breast.
> 
> I cut chicken into bite-sized pieces and set aside in buttermilk/yogurt dish with some salt, pepper, thyme and oregano. In the meantime, I started a box of rotina pasta to cook and mixed up 2 cups flour, 2 cups seasoned bread crumbs, with some garlic and onion powder mixed in. I drained the chicken pieces and dredged them through the breading mixture and browned them in vegetable oil and then drained on paper towel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will check the walmart here.


siouxann said:


> We buy Throat Coat at at grocery stores and regular drug stores. Greg has also ordered it from Amazon. WalMart also carries it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures; love your flowers next to the walk. Beautiful


RookieRetiree said:


> I've been busy with the camera today. Here are a couple: one showing the front yard; the plants will have to row into their space and I'll plant about 50 bulbs tomorrow. The other photo shows where we are in the Fall color spectrum; still have about a week before the peak as you can still see green on the trees. We are having some lovely golds and reds this year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Was the yarn actually cut or might a rodent have been the destroyer? I can't imagine anyony sitting there deliberately cutting it up into bits like that. If so, they are truly selfish unfeeling individuals!


It was cut up, from what it looked like before I took it from the bin soneone took scissors and just cut into the yarn. It was definitely not rodents seems how all the bins were taped shut. If you knew this person they would take the time yo do this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so tired. I now it is only 8 pm but I think I'm going to bed. Gotta ive dog her meds first , then my own and head there.. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely comments and wishes for DGS's health. I'll bet he is praying for a quick recovery. He takes his participation in these musicals so seriously.
> 
> Sorlenna, can't wait to find your quilt picture. I'm sure it is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing you, Nicho and Paula too. Jamie will be here early do we can make sure we are not late.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so tired. I now it is only 8 pm but I think I'm going to bed. Gotta ive dog her meds first , then my own and head there.. TTYL


Good night Gwen sleep well. I'm heading to bed shortly as well, been a long day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Yub Nub Scoodie
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yub-nub-scoodie?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Click+here+for+pattern+details.&utm_content=4+Quick+Projects+to+Finish+Before+Halloween!&utm_campaign=New+Patterns+Alert+October+20+2015


Have downloaded this, might make it for one of the grands this winter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Looking forward to seeing you, Nicho and Paula too. Jamie will be here early do we can make sure we are not late.


Have fun! Give lots of hugs please.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, room looks wonderfully light and cheery.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm still here, just not posting. Lovely lunch at Sherwood Inn at Skaneatles with lots of my American cousins. Great fun. Much warmer weather today. So that was good. Not many photos today as iPad is full. Need to delete some to make more room. Excited to meet fellow TP'ers tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone, I'm still here, just not posting. Lovely lunch at Sherwood Inn at Skaneatles with lots of my American cousins. Great fun. Much warmer weather today. So that was good. Not many photos today as iPad is full. Need to delete some to make more room. Excited to meet fellow TP'ers tomorrow.


Beautiful! I don't know if it is still there, but a few blocks back from the main street by the lake, there was a lady who had a yarn shop in her home. It has been several years since we have been there, and I can't remember the name of it, or the address. I think I asked someone if there was a yarn shop.

Just googled. Elegant Needles, 7 Jordan St. If it is the same place, tho small, she had nice yarn.

Have fun tomorrow with the ladies. Give lots of hugs. Hope there will be lots of photos, also!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have fun! Give lots of hugs please.


I'm sure there will be lots of hugs. Hoping to get some photos as well, will try to post some.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm sure there will be lots of hugs. Hoping to get some photos as well, will try to post some.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm sure there will be lots of hugs. Hoping to get some photos as well, will try to post some.


Wait a minute! Didn't you say you were going to bed a while ago? :-D I commented, then went back to playing solitaire, and it dawned on me it way your post I commented on! I'm a little slow tonight


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't grown them but seen them in the seed catalogue. Kaye grew them.
> That sounds like a good recipe., may have to try it with the few beets I have left uncooked.


I didn't grow them, I ordered them from one of the local farmers that sells at the farmers market, they have a huge farm and sell all winter also, at the winter market. They sure are yummy though, and we may grow some next summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, harvest is finally done, we moved all the equipment home just before supper. I'm so glad to see the end.
> 
> Kate, thanks for sharing the great pictures, it seems to me Scotland is a very rocky place.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful. 
So sorry about your coworkers father.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I don't think you appear spiteful in the least. You need to do what is best for you. If that is to not contact your DD until she makes the first effort, so be it. I do feel bad for your grandchildren, but there is nothing that can be done about it, if your DD doesn't want contact with you. It is she who is causing their loss, not you. Keeping you always in my prayers.


Thank you Tami! It is a hard one- I don't often explode- but I had just had an absolute bellyful of pussy footing around her sensitivities- I am not any longer that young- I need to be with people who care, and are prepared to listen to me- she has her opinion of me- which is not spectacularly nice, but that I have suspected for a long time. If I go to my grave without speaking again it will be her loss. I understand only too well how very deep-seated her problems with me are, I keep saying the only one I can change is me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad that Lisa is going to help you. You do have family that cares about you.


Oh yes- this brother was always the really warm one, and Lisa has many of his qualities. I have also many cousins in Scotland who have been very kind. Not that Alexander does not care- he is just much more reserved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Speaking of which, the free book I got at the knit in is Knitting Ganseys by Beth Brown-Reinsel. I didn't completely forget to check on the name of it!


It is an excellent little book- especially for encouraging one to branch out and design for one's self.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My goodness, that was a lot of water! I am glad he is a plumber by trade, and keen to help with the garden. Perhaps he would be willing to help with any future plumbing issues, which I hope you never have!


I am glad I did not go home that day- I don't think I would have had the courage to leave the house knowing how bad the flood was. Ringo could have floated away - I have never taken him swimming, he is better at leaping.
Will play the plumbing issues by ear.- it is an expensive business, and I don't want to abuse his kindness.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone, I'm still here, just not posting. Lovely lunch at Sherwood Inn at Skaneatles with lots of my American cousins. Great fun. Much warmer weather today. So that was good. Not many photos today as iPad is full. Need to delete some to make more room. Excited to meet fellow TP'ers tomorrow.


That's beautiful. Sounds like a wonderful day also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> In my book she has been renamed the Guernsey Queen! A very talented queen at that!


You don't see my mistakes, Gwen! Like my twisted cast on for the red Guernsey. That is one of the reasons I want to try the long DPN's, next time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How nice! Beneficial for you both. I am sure you will find many small ways to help them.


I have agreed that when the Lemon and Orange are dug up we will replant them in his patch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That was my thought.


In many ways I am glad I am as far away as I am, given current circumstances.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I phone up get a digital voice that tells me I have so many options then proceeds to go through them all. Then it goes through a talk of how this phone call could be monitored then puts me in a waiting list , then get another digital voice telling me every minute that I am 8 in the waiting list
> That is how a lot of phone systems work here . There are also companies that use expensive phone numbers that charge you more for the phone call
> It's not an easy job getting through to anyone


If it's like here, when you finally get a real person they can't speak English anyway even thigh you had push #1for English :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One of my pet peeves is automated phone systems....press 1 for blah, blah, blah.....I'm sorry I did not recognize your response please try again....blah, blah, blah. Hate them.


The one I love is "press 1 for English", I'm in the USA, the national language is English, why should I have to push a button for that one, it should be a given. :roll: :?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the grain on the ground - how will you protect it? --- sam


Hopefully it will be sold quickly but if not we will put big bales around it & then cover with plastic


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Guernsey Queen. I like it&#128077;

Slept well last night. After my post this morning I fell back asleep with Deuce and slept til almost 1pm.
Got to the bank. Picked up Gage after school and went for groceries. 

Made hat #38 tonight.
Will start the baby blanket tomorrow for the order.

Night all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is good thinking. There should be ways to combine the exercises with daily chores, or just walking thru each room X number of times daily will help. When sitting in your chair, if it is at the correct height, lift your legs one at a time, as high as you can, straight legged or bent knee, or both. Of course, don't hurt your self when doing it. Do arm circles sitting in the chair, things like that.
> 
> Sorry your phone card ran out.


 :thumbup: It was a deliberate decision, Tami, I've confirmed this morning that Nasir would like the rent to go up again in December- it will be very tight- but I will get there somehow! I had to cut back what I was spending on the phone, could not cut any more from the food budget.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


I'd still say it is a lovely big room!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

#   ^   Oct 20, 15 17:22:36
thewren
a regular here

Joined: Apr 14, 11
Messages: 22017
Feedback: 2/100.0%
Location: defiance, ohio
Online
where do you buy them? --- sam

Poledra65 wrote:
Cashmeregma, I love Throat Coat tea, and Gypsy Cold tea also, they work wonders. 
I hope that your DGS is better quickly.
 
thewren
 
 
Sam, I just checked & Amazon sells both


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great news about alastair. --- sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Rookie!!!!! Raising my knitting needles to you, the only thing handy, here's to many many more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely comments and wishes for DGS's health. I'll bet he is praying for a quick recovery. He takes his participation in these musicals so seriously.
> 
> Sorlenna, can't wait to find your quilt picture. I'm sure it is beautiful.
> 
> ...


I did not get to call everyone I had hoped- talking of waiting, I tried Spark (Telecom) 3 times yesterday- usually you get the option of a call back, but yesterday the IVR system gave me only the option of holding- and that for considerably more than 2 hours each time- I just hung up, rather than face that much of their MUSAC. When I tried this morning at least I could get the call back option, again the wait was close to two hours, but preferable because at least I did not have to listen to their wretched choice of noise. When I got through the toll bar was imposed immediately, so I lost about 16 hours of potential calling- but so be it. The new regime or order is in place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! I'm really very glad to be here!
> Today I saw my first "wooly worm" of the season and it was totally black. According to local lore the more black they are the worse the winter will be. I confess to being a tad nervous about walking in the winter months. . My balance isn't the greatest anymore and I'm really afraid of falling. Guess I have a good excuse to stay home and knit!


What is a wooly worm?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It was a deliberate decision, Tami, I've confirmed this morning that Nasir would like the rent to go up again in December- it will be very tight- but I will get there somehow! I had to cut back what I was spending on the phone, could not cut any more from the food budget.


I'm so sorry Julie, I hope that he leaves the rent there and doesn't continue to raise it every year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Guernsey Queen. I like it👍
> 
> Slept well last night. After my post this morning I fell back asleep with Deuce and slept til almost 1pm.
> Got to the bank. Picked up Gage after school and went for groceries.
> ...


I love the way the color worked up on that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been busy with the camera today. Here are a couple: one showing the front yard; the plants will have to row into their space and I'll plant about 50 bulbs tomorrow. The other photo shows where we are in the Fall color spectrum; still have about a week before the peak as you can still see green on the trees. We are having some lovely golds and reds this year.


The trees are lovely. I did not get the camera out in time to take a snap of the Peach Blossoms next door- they have been blown away by the wind now.
The entrance is looking good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been busy with the camera today. Here are a couple: one showing the front yard; the plants will have to row into their space and I'll plant about 50 bulbs tomorrow. The other photo shows where we are in the Fall color spectrum; still have about a week before the peak as you can still see green on the trees. We are having some lovely golds and reds this year.


Love the walkway, is that the one you all put in this summer?
Lovely neighborhood too, we have been losing leaves today, it's all turning red and gold also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh! You jogged my memory-- I used to use a system in a book called _Sidetracked Home Executives_, and it was marvelous. I really need to get back on it! You have file cards with chores on them and file them according to how frequently you want them done. It helped me tremendously.


I used a dry erase board when Christopher was growing up, I was able to keep track and check them off as I did them. I would make a calendar on it for a month, then at the end of the month, just erase my checkmarks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd still say it is a lovely big room!


Thank you. I'm very pleased with the way it's all coming together. Lots of measuring tomorrow for the drapes and the pictures. My SIL wants all three pieces from the living room (couch, loveseat and wing chair) so we'll rent a truck from Home Depot and take those over to her house. She had good news that her son is now employed full time -- made it past the probationary period and has benefits. He's helping more with food, phone, water, electricity, & gas bills. She's still paying on the credit cards he racked up and I'm trying to convince her to file bankruptcy and get rid of that debt. Then, she'd have enough income to cover her mortgage and taxes and between the two should be able to get along much better financially than they have been. Fingers crossed that she figures it all out and decides that it is the best move.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> # ^ Oct 20, 15 17:22:36
> thewren
> a regular here
> 
> ...


I just saw Throat Coat tea at the local grocery store, but not the Gypsy Cold one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Anniversary Rookie!!!!! Raising my knitting needles to you, the only thing handy, here's to many many more.


Thank you very much. DH has been sneezing since we were at the nursery...thought it was just allergies to all the mums, etc., but he's still sniffling and beginning a cough so I may need to go back to the store to get the Throat Coat Tea! Poor Baby.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

A wooly worm is a caterpillar, very fuzzy. Not sure what it is the larva of...would have to google it, though I've seen them all my life!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


It looks fantastic, and yes, warm and inviting, we'll be right over.  The chicken parm casserole sounds wonderful too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Guernsey Queen. I like it👍
> 
> Slept well last night. After my post this morning I fell back asleep with Deuce and slept til almost 1pm.
> Got to the bank. Picked up Gage after school and went for groceries.
> ...


 :thumbup: lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw Throat Coat tea at the local grocery store, but not the Gypsy Cold one.


At our health food store I got a cold pack that had both of those and Ecchinacia(sp), but I have gotten them both separately before also. 
They do not taste wonderful, but you can add honey and that does help tremendously.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the walkway, is that the one you all put in this summer?
> Lovely neighborhood too, we have been losing leaves today, it's all turning red and gold also.


Yes, it's the very long term project that's been on paper since last year and finally almost done. We'll put the bulbs in and then wait until Spring to see where the gaps are and put in some ground cover and more flowering plants. I want some that smell pretty, but DH is allergic to so many, that we'll probably settle for non-scents. I think he did a marvelous job on the dividers and I have another chair and table that will go in that little patio area and hope to have some red/white/orange cushions made by then. A lovely spot to sit with neighbors and knit/crochet/gab.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the kind of people I like to have over!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry Julie, I hope that he leaves the rent there and doesn't continue to raise it every year.


I sure hope so too! It is the figure he first quoted- but the woman at the Ministry of Social Development as they are calling themselves these days nearly had a fit- Nasir was kind enough to bring it down so I could move in.- It does mean he has accepted a much smaller bond, also. I have yet to sort out the Water Rates- I've not yet paid any- but at least the MSD will help with those.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It looks fantastic, and yes, warm and inviting, we'll be right over.  The chicken parm casserole sounds wonderful too.


I'll put a pot of coffee on and start the cinnamon rolls; they should be ready by the time you get here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I'm very pleased with the way it's all coming together. Lots of measuring tomorrow for the drapes and the pictures. My SIL wants all three pieces from the living room (couch, loveseat and wing chair) so we'll rent a truck from Home Depot and take those over to her house. She had good news that her son is now employed full time -- made it past the probationary period and has benefits. He's helping more with food, phone, water, electricity, & gas bills. She's still paying on the credit cards he racked up and I'm trying to convince her to file bankruptcy and get rid of that debt. Then, she'd have enough income to cover her mortgage and taxes and between the two should be able to get along much better financially than they have been. Fingers crossed that she figures it all out and decides that it is the best move.


I am sure your advice is spot on Rookie, hoping your SIL can overcome any doubts she may have about that course of action!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I was just speaking with Alastair (who is doing very well, now) he thinks it an excellent idea to have Lisa as POA, and that you can download a form from the Internet- so I've just got to save up for a new printer! His opinion is that Bronwen needs to grow up a bit.


Wonderful that Alastair is doing so well, may that trend continue. I agree with him on having Lisa as your POA as well as his opinion that Bronwen needs to grow up, but that, unfortunately, is not something that you can control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll put a pot of coffee on and start the cinnamon rolls; they should be ready by the time you get here.


 I'd be on my way in a heartbeat if I were much closer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, Happy Anniversary. Your livingroom looks great & the trees are pretty. All of ours are pretty much bare now.
The Chicken parm sounds very good, I'll have to try it.

Julie, sorry your rent is going up again, you sure don't get much of a break. I keep seeing ads for VOIP long distance calling for much less $$, could that be an option for you? I don't know how it works or if you can only call people with the same system but might be worth looking into if available.
Good news that Alistair is doing much better

Gwen, my Dad had a gadget to help him get his socks on, I'm not sure what it was called. 
Siouxann, here we can buy "cleats" that clip on your boots or shoes -rubber strips with metal on them that slip over the toe & heel to keep you from slipping on ice , maybe something like that may make to easier for you
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=ice+grippers+for+boots&qpvt=ice+grippers+for+boots&FORM=IGRE

The funeral today was very nice, much more a celebration of a life well lived than a sad affair. It was nice to get a good visit with some of my friends from work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sure hope so too! It is the figure he first quoted- but the woman at the Ministry of Social Development as they are calling themselves these days nearly had a fit- Nasir was kind enough to bring it down so I could move in.- It does mean he has accepted a much smaller bond, also. I have yet to sort out the Water Rates- I've not yet paid any- but at least the MSD will help with those.


Oh, well, that does make sense then, he hasn't risen it any higher than originally asking.
I do hope that they will help with the water rates, that could be scary on it's own.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that Alastair is doing so well, may that trend continue. I agree with him on having Lisa as your POA as well as his opinion that Bronwen needs to grow up, but that, unfortunately, is not something that you can control.


Given that Bronwen is 41 on December 5th- she is old enough and ugly enough to take responsibility for her own mistakes. I have long said the dysfunctionality was caused by Chris and me together, we were a very bad mix- I don't see that that is blaming everyone else as she claimed- but I cannot change her!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, Happy Anniversary. Your livingroom looks great & the trees are pretty. All of ours are pretty much bare now.
> 
> Julie, sorry your rent is going up again, you sure don't get much of a break. I keep seeing ads for VOIP long distance calling for much less $$, could that be an option for you? I don't know how it works or if you can only call people with the same system but might be worth looking into if available.
> 
> ...


So nice that the funeral was a celebration and that you were all able to spend some time together. 
I have boot cleats for David but he's never even put them on. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, Happy Anniversary. Your livingroom looks great & the trees are pretty. All of ours are pretty much bare now.
> 
> Julie, sorry your rent is going up again, you sure don't get much of a break. I keep seeing ads for VOIP long distance calling for much less $$, could that be an option for you? I don't know how it works or if you can only call people with the same system but might be worth looking into if available.
> 
> ...


I am glad it was a good 'send off' Bonnie!
Someone was telling me of some such system - I am familiar with skype- and have several from the KTP or Lace Party lined up. I won't be able to afford much until I have the phone bill paid next month- the Toll Bar is $50 but it is a one off fee!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that Bronwen is 41 on December 5th- she is old enough and ugly enough to take responsibility for her own mistakes. I have long said the dysfunctionality was caused by Chris and me together, we were a very bad mix- I don't see that that is blaming everyone else as she claimed- but I cannot change her!


Well, whatever caused it, you are correct you can not change her, we can only pray for her, and hope for a better understanding sooner than later. 
Giant HUGS for you, I think you could use several right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad it was a good 'send off' Bonnie!
> Someone was telling me of some such system - I am familiar with skype- and have several from the KTP or Lace Party lined up. I won't be able to afford much until I have the phone bill paid next month- the Toll Bar is $50 but it is a one off fee!


I'm just very glad that you will still be here with us, you are much loved Julie and we would more than miss you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, well, that does make sense then, he hasn't risen it any higher than originally asking.
> I do hope that they will help with the water rates, that could be scary on it's own.


I have been very careful how much water I use- but have no idea what it will work out at. Fortunately the washing machine is a front loader and has a very good water rating. I only had the bath run during the time Darshana was here- and she did not clean after her grease rings!- Thank goodness that is all in the past!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure your advice is spot on Rookie, hoping your SIL can overcome any doubts she may have about that course of action!


At her age, she needn't worry about her credit rating being trashed due to a bankruptcy, it's already trashed due to late and missing payments. The money she's paying them is really just to service the high interest rates anyway and not paying off much of the principal debt. It's doubtful that she would live long enough to be able to pay it all off anyway at the current minimum payment rate. Right now, she's just sending good money after bad. She's worried that she won't have a credit card then for emergencies, but I assured her that my siblings and I have discussed that we'd be her safety net if the need should arise. She's getting conflicting advice from her kids so it's hard for her to make a decision.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, whatever caused it, you are correct you can not change her, we can only pray for her, and hope for a better understanding sooner than later.
> Giant HUGS for you, I think you could use several right now.


I have been praying for her for rather a long time.
Thank you so much for the hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm just very glad that you will still be here with us, you are much loved Julie and we would more than miss you.


The Internet was something I was not prepared to lose. Thanks so much Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> At her age, she needn't worry about her credit rating being trashed due to a bankruptcy, it's already trashed due to late and missing payments. The money she's paying them is really just to service the high interest rates anyway and not paying off much of the principal debt. It's doubtful that she would live long enough to be able to pay it all off anyway at the current minimum payment rate. Right now, she's just sending good money after bad. She's worried that she won't have a credit card then for emergencies, but I assured her that my siblings and I have discussed that we'd be her safety net if the need should arise. She's getting conflicting advice from her kids so it's hard for her to make a decision.


Let us all hope she listens to you, Rookie, and I better start praying for her too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, Happy Anniversary. Your livingroom looks great & the trees are pretty. All of ours are pretty much bare now.
> The Chicken parm sounds very good, I'll have to try it.
> 
> Julie, sorry your rent is going up again, you sure don't get much of a break. I keep seeing ads for VOIP long distance calling for much less $$, could that be an option for you? I don't know how it works or if you can only call people with the same system but might be worth looking into if available.
> ...


I hope that's what people say about my wake and funeral....glad you got to catch up with coworkers.

Thanks for the comment on the living room...it's getting there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> In my book she has been renamed the Guernsey Queen! A very talented queen at that!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that Bronwen is 41 on December 5th- she is old enough and ugly enough to take responsibility for her own mistakes. I have long said the dysfunctionality was caused by Chris and me together, we were a very bad mix- I don't see that that is blaming everyone else as she claimed- but I cannot change her!


There's no accounting for maturity as I was reminded again today when talking to my SIL about her kids who are in their 50's. They're far from taking full responsibility for their own lives, actions, consequences, etc. On the other hand, I think I and my siblings were expected to be fully mature & responsible by the time we were 16 or so...that's not so healthy either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that Bronwen is 41 on December 5th- she is old enough and ugly enough to take responsibility for her own mistakes. I have long said the dysfunctionality was caused by Chris and me together, we were a very bad mix- I don't see that that is blaming everyone else as she claimed- but I cannot change her!


I ended up with a Gwennie...think I'm tired and should go to bed. Good night; Good Day...everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure hope it improves but don't really expect too much change. I'm suppose to see my orthopedic doc in about 2 weeks (I think); I've got to check on when the appointment is. I do know the Orencia 've startdf taking going on 3 months now has helped the hand and feet. Just need something now for the hips and lower back/sciatica. To be honest wil all the surgeries I've had (something like 22-24 in past 20 years) I if more surgery is required I will have to get my mind in the right place before thinking about it. Life is interesting and I'm above the grass so I'm happy.


Maybe massage therapy or something of the like for your hip and lower back?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Let us all hope she listens to you, Rookie, and I better start praying for her too.


We'll get the prayer warriors on duty for a lot of intentions including some growing up for Bronwen and a low water bill...I'd just like my SIL to have as many financial stress free years left as possible; getting over age 80 and keeping body and mind functioning is worry enough. She should have had her knees replaced 10 years ago or so due to arthritis and she won't go in for the surgery now so we're getting her to orthopedic Drs. for cortizone shots and any other short-term treatments to help her out. She was in a great deal of pain today and it bothered her a lot to go up or downstairs; which unfortunately is necessary because the bathrooms are on the upper and lower levels. It started raining today so the weather may have been a factor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I desided to finish up sorting my yarn, this is my reaction when I open one of the bins.
> 
> As I sit here sorting through what to donate and what to keep I think to myself how many could have benefitted from this yarn that some selfish person cut to shreds. My heart breaks at the thoughtlessness of some individuals. The little ones that will go cold this winter because of a few minutes of anger and rage towards another. So sad to see. Thankful that Amy knows a Girl Scout group looking for yarn like this. Most pieces are less than 30cm in length.
> 
> I did not do this to the yarn, I have an idea who it was though.


 :shock: Oh my, well I'm glad it is only yarn that was attacked, sad, but good that the girl scouts will be able to use it. I'm sure you would never do that to yarn, unless you had a specific project planned for it afterwords, it had to be horrifying to find though. 
HUGS!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly I am 30 pages behind! :shock: I had visitors last night so I didnt get on here at all. Much cooler today, in fact I have my dressing gown around me at 4.30. Not quite cool enough that I want the heater on though. I managed to get the floor vaccuumed and washed and have even done a little crocheting. Now to read the last 30pages.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm reading backwards to try to get caught up, but my laptop needs juice now, so going to plug er in and go on to bed. 
Sweet dreams everyone, wrapped in warm hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now for some promised photos.


Like the others I didnt even notice that the whiskers werent right. But looking at both photos the fixed one looks heaps better. Fantastic rabbit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


What a beautiful room you have created Jeanette it looks lovely 
And since it is morning here 
Happy Anniversary to you and your husband may you have many more happy years together 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just showed Julie on skype the faux headboard I made yesterday and her approval has given me the boldness to post it here. Thank you Julie.
> Of course I'm not a good photographer so it isn't as clear as it should be.The bed hasn't been made up yet but it will be soon.


Well done Gwen! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH has a brother & 3 sisters who we have not spoken to since the parents died. We were the only ones living close to the in-laws & they would come home once/year & raise all kinds of hell & drama. They also treated my MIL very badly, particularly the one sister (she really should ride a broom)& the others followed her lead. My friends used to think I exaggerated how nuts they were until MIL was in the nursing home, they couodn't believe some if the BS thst went on. One of the RNs even pulled the plug on MILs phone one day, she came into her room & could hear the witch daughter screaming at her mom while the tears ran down the old woman's face! Insane!
> Life is so much better now that they aren't in it.


Good heavens! :shock: What a terrible woman.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> His father does not like it- so Bronwen has to help the little boy make things, and Peter's reaction if it is left on the floor- is to vacuum it up.


Oh dear :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been busy with the camera today. Here are a couple: one showing the front yard; the plants will have to row into their space and I'll plant about 50 bulbs tomorrow. The other photo shows where we are in the Fall color spectrum; still have about a week before the peak as you can still see green on the trees. We are having some lovely golds and reds this year.


New walkway is looking good does it lead to the main entrance to your house 
It will look even more welcoming when all your bulbs bloom 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> One of my pet peeves is automated phone systems....press 1 for blah, blah, blah.....I'm sorry I did not recognize your response please try again....blah, blah, blah. Hate them.


I hate them to that is why I am going to speak to someone in person tomorrow . I dislike talking on the phone in the first place but when they make you wait as well just makes me disconnect the call


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The surgeries did have a good bit on one hip but not as much on the other. At least I'm not brought to tears just by sneezing or coughing like I was prior to the surgeries. And only the one side hurts so much. I'm also sure the two falls (particularly the 2nd) didn't help matters much. But as I said, others have things so much worse and just limit some things I use to do. It's not like I hae to get and go to work or constantly be going somewhere. I manage. As for the recliner you mentioned they are so far out of my budget range. My most frustrating "can't do" is bending down/over to pick up things. (Like from the floor, lower cabinets, dryer....and putting on my own friggin' socks, some pants and tying my tennis shoes...makes me feel ancient and goodness knows I am not going to embrace old in that manner...LOL)


Sorry you still have so much pain Gwen. Not fair.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone, I'm still here, just not posting. Lovely lunch at Sherwood Inn at Skaneatles with lots of my American cousins. Great fun. Much warmer weather today. So that was good. Not many photos today as iPad is full. Need to delete some to make more room. Excited to meet fellow TP'ers tomorrow.


Lovely picture I hope someone remembers to take pictures when you all get together have a lovely time 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hori and I have just been out in the back garden cutting out the Privet He has all the cash I had- to buy a bottle of milk for his grand children- very fair swap- I'll have to see about doing something more for them.


That was a very good deal.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Your home sounds ideal to me Gwen . I don't do fancy either . Couldn't even if I wanted to which I don't . Give me comfortable any time
> As long as you and your family including pets are happy that's all that matters
> And I look forward to seeing more pictures
> Sonja


Fully agree and ditto........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's no accounting for maturity as I was reminded again today when talking to my SIL about her kids who are in their 50's. They're far from taking full responsibility for their own lives, actions, consequences, etc. On the other hand, I think I and my siblings were expected to be fully mature & responsible by the time we were 16 or so...that's not so healthy either.


Makes me think of that saying about the swings and round-abouts! And yet what choice did your Mom have, having lost her spouse when you were still pre-teen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I ended up with a Gwennie...think I'm tired and should go to bed. Good night; Good Day...everyone.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll get the prayer warriors on duty for a lot of intentions including some growing up for Bronwen and a low water bill...I'd just like my SIL to have as many financial stress free years left as possible; getting over age 80 and keeping body and mind functioning is worry enough. She should have had her knees replaced 10 years ago or so due to arthritis and she won't go in for the surgery now so we're getting her to orthopedic Drs. for cortizone shots and any other short-term treatments to help her out. She was in a great deal of pain today and it bothered her a lot to go up or downstairs; which unfortunately is necessary because the bathrooms are on the upper and lower levels. It started raining today so the weather may have been a factor.


The arthritis sufferer is so often a weather prophet!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If it's like here, when you finally get a real person they can't speak English anyway even thigh you had push #1for English :roll: :roll:


Don't have that option here not that I have heard .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear :thumbdown: :-(


In my opinion SIL is Obsessive Compulsive when it comes to cleanliness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That was a very good deal.


They are going to grow the Lemon and Orange I bought on their plot, rather than shifting them twice, I feel that more than pays Hori for the work he has done so far. I will keep the Lime to plant after the building is completed. 
Oh and by the way I got a phone call this afternoon that the Insulation team is turning up at about 8-30 in the morning. I told them that was very short notice!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It was a deliberate decision, Tami, I've confirmed this morning that Nasir would like the rent to go up again in December- it will be very tight- but I will get there somehow! I had to cut back what I was spending on the phone, could not cut any more from the food budget.


Sorry to hear your rent is going up again Julie it's hard living on a tight budget and then something else gets raised . Since husband is unable to work anymore we too had to cut back on everything . Every penny is accounted for As husband gets so cold because of his heart condition that the hospital told him he should wear hat and gloves in the house my main problem is the heating bill dread to think what that will be as its so expensive here but I do pay so much per month . Would even get the Internet disconnected if it wasn't for my son needing it . But like you there is only so much you can cut back on . I will cross my fingers and hope that it does not go up very much 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The one I love is "press 1 for English", I'm in the USA, the national language is English, why should I have to push a button for that one, it should be a given. :roll: :?


I agree 100% !!  I live inan English speaking country, I should not have to press 1 for English.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not get to call everyone I had hoped- talking of waiting, I tried Spark (Telecom) 3 times yesterday- usually you get the option of a call back, but yesterday the IVR system gave me only the option of holding- and that for considerably more than 2 hours each time- I just hung up, rather than face that much of their MUSAC. When I tried this morning at least I could get the call back option, again the wait was close to two hours, but preferable because at least I did not have to listen to their wretched choice of noise. When I got through the toll bar was imposed immediately, so I lost about 16 hours of potential calling- but so be it. The new regime or order is in place.


Oh my 2 hours waiting time makes you wonder how many people they have actually answering there phones and why is it always awful music 
Although IKEA made me laugh a while back when I tried to phone them on my sons behalf they played ABBA 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a wooly worm?


I was wondering that too 😄 Then Tammi ( I think ) mentioned something about a woolly bear but I'm still non the wiser


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh my, well I'm glad it is only yarn that was attacked, sad, but good that the girl scouts will be able to use it. I'm sure you would never do that to yarn, unless you had a specific project planned for it afterwords, it had to be horrifying to find though.
> HUGS!


I too am glad the girl scouts can use it. Amy may have found a home for the rest of my craft things as well, the ones I'm not keeping that is. 😁👍 it was horrifying and sad. 
Hugs back to you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering that too 😄 Then Tammi ( I think ) mentioned something about a bear but I'm still non the wiser


They are winter weather predictors, not as reliable as I remember them being as a child. The ones I've seen lately are pretyu much even in colour.

http://www.almanac.com/content/predicting-winter-weather-woolly-bear-caterpillars


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I desided to finish up sorting my yarn, this is my reaction when I open one of the bins.
> 
> As I sit here sorting through what to donate and what to keep I think to myself how many could have benefitted from this yarn that some selfish person cut to shreds. My heart breaks at the thoughtlessness of some individuals. The little ones that will go cold this winter because of a few minutes of anger and rage towards another. So sad to see. Thankful that Amy knows a Girl Scout group looking for yarn like this. Most pieces are less than 30cm in length.
> 
> I did not do this to the yarn, I have an idea who it was though.


Must have been a very spiteful and horrid person to do that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> They are winter weather predictors, not as reliable as I remember them being as a child. The ones I've seen lately are pretyu much even in colour.
> 
> http://www.almanac.com/content/predicting-winter-weather-woolly-bear-caterpillars


Thank you Caren and good morning from a grey wet North Yorkshire the weather men actually got it right good job I listened to them and got the grass cut for the last time yesterday

Good morning to you to Marilynn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren and good morning from a grey wet North Yorkshire the weather men actually got it right good job I listened to them and got the grass cut for the last time yesterday
> 
> Good morning to you to Marilynn


You are welcome and good morning Sonja. I was wondering if it was wet there as well this morning. I am told it is the same in West Yorkshire, with a bit of wind too. Yes it is a good thing you got the grass cut yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear your rent is going up again Julie it's hard living on a tight budget and then something else gets raised . Since husband is unable to work anymore we too had to cut back on everything . Every penny is accounted for As husband gets so cold because of his heart condition that the hospital told him he should wear hat and gloves in the house my main problem is the heating bill dread to think what that will be as its so expensive here but I do pay so much per month . Would even get the Internet disconnected if it wasn't for my son needing it . But like you there is only so much you can cut back on . I will cross my fingers and hope that it does not go up very much
> Sonja


I do so much on the Internet now, couldn't really live without it, there are cheaper companies, but they don't do the Home 0800 number. In winter I usually pile on the woolens.
The increase will be as much as it was last time- $25 a week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> What a view to wake up too. Absolutely beautiful.


Re Kate's Hotel view...... stunning


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my 2 hours waiting time makes you wonder how many people they have actually answering there phones and why is it always awful music
> Although IKEA made me laugh a while back when I tried to phone them on my sons behalf they played ABBA
> Sonja


They have made a bit of a come-back, haven't they? I don't listen to the sort of radio program that plays their songs! 
Exactly what I was thinking, they try to tell you to use the website, but I find that worse almost!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are going to grow the Lemon and Orange I bought on their plot, rather than shifting them twice, I feel that more than pays Hori for the work he has done so far. I will keep the Lime to plant after the building is completed.
> Oh and by the way I got a phone call this afternoon that the Insulation team is turning up at about 8-30 in the morning. I told them that was very short notice!


Very short notice but good that it is finally getting done 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> This just came up on my random iTunes. a favourite singer of the girls when they were young. Loved him as well- one of those children singers adults enjoy listening to. He was a teacher and this would come out in some of his songs like this one. Love the way the class used it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome and good morning Sonja. I was wondering if it was wet there as well this morning. I am told it is the same in West Yorkshire, with a bit of wind too. Yes it is a good thing you got the grass cut yesterday.


No. Wind but chilly and I Definitly needed my coat on when walking the dog


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll take you up on the extra hug! So glad the class went well. How are you, healthwise?


I am well Julie, thank,you for asking.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja. I really do believe what doesn't kill ya makes ya stronger and so many folks have what to me seems much worse. I'm not saying that to appear martyr like; I really feel that I am blessed in so many ways. Do I get frustrated & down....well of course I do but most of the time I'm very happy.


You have a great attitude Gwen.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Sydney already picks things up for me....he then carries them and plays with them, and chews them up...LOL. I keep moving around and will not allow myself to lose what strength and mobility I have....refuse to accept that. Guess I'm kind of a stubborn old bat.  If I do get to the point that I have to have a chair like that I'll absolutely check Craig's list and etates sales/yard sales first. I am a bargin hunter, sale shopper Queen for sure!


Oh my little dog is a great helper too. If I am not paying enough attention to him he will come and curl up beside me all lovey dovey and then take off with my ball of yarn when I am not looking.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do so much on the Internet now, couldn't really live without it, there are cheaper companies, but they don't do the Home 0800 number. In winter I usually pile on the woolens.
> The increase will be as much as it was last time- $25 a week.


I would pile on the woollies to but because of my husband and my son have to put the heating on . Son came yesterday for a visit said he was ok but he looked as if a puff of wind would blow him away 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> T
> 
> Oh no that is terrible Caren some mean spirited person did this to you
> Wish I believed in Karma . Just glad someone can get some use from it
> ...


Ditto...... :-(


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I was just speaking with Alastair (who is doing very well, now) he thinks it an excellent idea to have Lisa as POA, and that you can download a form from the Internet- so I've just got to save up for a new printer! His opinion is that Bronwen needs to grow up a bit.


Gosh Julie there must be someone who could print off the forms for you? Heck I would print them off and mail them to you.
Glad Alastair is doing well.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> buy loafers. --- sam


Great idea Sam😀 all my shoes are slip into😉


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Very short notice but good that it is finally getting done
> Sonja


You never know, if we have a hot summer/autumn like last year, it may keep the house cooler! They measured up on July26th, and told me it would be 5 weeks, max. But the hold up was actually Nasir, who had failed to return the form giving his approval! Took ages to find that out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am well Julie, thank,you for asking.


That is good to hear!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Gosh Julie there must be someone who could print off the forms for you? Heck I would print them off and mail them to you.
> Glad Alastair is doing well.


Julie is there not some place you can go to get the papers you need printed off 
Here people can get it done at the library . They have computers you can use for free and when you want something printed off they charge you a very small amount 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would pile on the woollies to but because of my husband and my son have to put the heating on . Son came yesterday for a visit said he was ok but he looked as if a puff of wind would blow him away
> Sonja


So he has lost a lot of weight, this time around?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Gosh Julie there must be someone who could print off the forms for you? Heck I would print them off and mail them to you.
> Glad Alastair is doing well.


I am hoping Lisa may come up with a solution- she is seriously up to speed with technology- a brilliant engineer.
And thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie is there not some place you can go to get the papers you need printed off
> Here people can get it done at the library . They have computers you can use for free and when you want something printed off they charge you a very small amount
> Sonja


I do have an account at the library- haven't been back since the day a woman threatened me, and the Librarian sat and let her get away with it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> mags - how far north of seattle are you? --- sam


Well Sam I just looked it up and it is only about 255 driving miles but we have to take 2 ferries to get to Vancouver. It takes 5 1/2 hours for us to get to downtown Vancouver with ferries and driving time. Then another 2 1/2 hours to get to Seattle.
We cannot get out of here without taking a ferry. To go to Vancouver Island we take another ferry which is about 1 1/4 hours.
We are still considered to live on the mainland though. The ferries are very costly. There has been talk for years about building connecting bridges but we won't see that in my lifetime if ever.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't blame you! I'd hibernate if I could, and I don't even have trouble walking...


Me too. I hate cold and when it's slippery underfoot I stay indoors as much as possible. I'd never have made it as an ice skater.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


It looks lovely and inviting. Love your pops of red. Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


It looks great. Very nice. Happy Anniversary


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a wooly worm?


I am glad someone else asked! I will keep reading for an answer.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami! It is a hard one- I don't often explode- but I had just had an absolute bellyful of pussy footing around her sensitivities- I am not any longer that young- I need to be with people who care, and are prepared to listen to me- she has her opinion of me- which is not spectacularly nice, but that I have suspected for a long time. If I go to my grave without speaking again it will be her loss. I understand only too well how very deep-seated her problems with me are, I keep saying the only one I can change is me.


Yes Julie you are right, you cannot change anyone's behaviour but can change how you react to it. 
She must know how much you care for her and the children and maybe if she doesn't hear from you she will think about it.
I suspect from what you have said that her husband has a great deal to do with this and maybe it isn't worth her while to cross him.
She obviously isn't a child any more but seems to be acting more like one than as an adult. Such wasted energy in those emotions.
Hope I haven't over stepped the boundaries but I feel so badly for you. A big hug for you (((((Julie)))))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 43 years!


We're almost the same...43 years come July.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I agree 100% !! I live inan English speaking country, I should not have to press 1 for English.


 :thumbup: We dont have that option here that I know of, and if we did I would be saying the same as you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I used a dry erase board when Christopher was growing up, I was able to keep track and check them off as I did them. I would make a calendar on it for a month, then at the end of the month, just erase my checkmarks.


I am a great list maker when it comes to extra chores I want to get done and put a time allotment on each one. I guess I like playing games with myself. Makes it more interesting😉
Should be getting my beauty sleep and making myself a list of what I hope to accomplish tomorrow😀


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been busy with the camera today. Here are a couple: one showing the front yard; the plants will have to row into their space and I'll plant about 50 bulbs tomorrow. The other photo shows where we are in the Fall color spectrum; still have about a week before the peak as you can still see green on the trees. We are having some lovely golds and reds this year.


Lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, can't wait to find your quilt picture. I'm sure it is beautiful.


It's on page 44, Daralene.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So he has lost a lot of weight, this time around?


He has been losing weight since he was really poorly in hospital 
Doesn't seem to be able to eat like he used to , don't suppose feeling nauseous or vomiting after every chemo treatment helps


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have an account at the library- haven't been back since the day a woman threatened me, and the Librarian sat and let her get away with it.


It's terrible that you can not even feel safe in a library I would have phone the police and reported the librarian


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Very short notice but good that it is finally getting done
> Sonja


RE Insulation for Julie. True and at least you did get some notice... would have been a shock if they just turned up first thing in the morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He has been losing weight since he was really poorly in hospital
> Doesn't seem to be able to eat like he used to , don't suppose feeling nauseous or vomiting after every chemo treatment helps


I am sure it doesnt. Poor thing. I hope he gets his appetite back again soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful room you have created Jeanette it looks lovely
> And since it is morning here
> Happy Anniversary to you and your husband may you have many more happy years together
> Sonja


Thank you so much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> New walkway is looking good does it lead to the main entrance to your house
> It will look even more welcoming when all your bulbs bloom
> Sonja


Yes, to the main entrance. I wish we had an entrance into the house from the garage. Other houses like ours in the neighborhood built by the same builder have a stairway from the garage down into the laundry room. It seems they made a mistake in our house as we've learned from other workman that it's short about 12" from the main level to the split section...seems they dug the crawlspace too small and probably didn't figure it out until later and then had to make do without the garage entrance. The workmen found this out when they were redoing the stairways to finished wood and they had to add another stair to get the rise correct to the specifications and code. Our upstairs bathroom is a little crowded too so we think they left the bedroom sizes the same and made up that 12" in the stairway and bathroom.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Makes me think of that saying about the swings and round-abouts! And yet what choice did your Mom have, having lost her spouse when you were still pre-teen.


The older 4 who were already out of the house who were brought up by Mom and Dad were raised the same and were out totally on their own when then were 18 (an unwritten, but well understood rule that we be out of the house by then) so that wasn't necessarily a function of Dad's death, but Mom's raising children philosophy maybe enhanced by the circumstances. It gets to be real interesting conversation about the similarities and differences in our childhood experiences between the first four and the later seven.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are going to grow the Lemon and Orange I bought on their plot, rather than shifting them twice, I feel that more than pays Hori for the work he has done so far. I will keep the Lime to plant after the building is completed.
> Oh and by the way I got a phone call this afternoon that the Insulation team is turning up at about 8-30 in the morning. I told them that was very short notice!


Wow, very short notice, but so welcome! Hope the insulation helps keep you cool this summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yes Julie you are right, you cannot change anyone's behaviour but can change how you react to it.
> She must know how much you care for her and the children and maybe if she doesn't hear from you she will think about it.
> I suspect from what you have said that her husband has a great deal to do with this and maybe it isn't worth her while to cross him.
> She obviously isn't a child any more but seems to be acting more like one than as an adult. Such wasted energy in those emotions.
> Hope I haven't over stepped the boundaries but I feel so badly for you. A big hug for you (((((Julie)))))


Thanks you so much, I don't feel you have overstepped- it is a relief to be able to talk things over here. I was reading your reply to Sam, you must be well to the north of Vancouver Island- I've not dragged out my Atlas to have a look. Does it get very cold in winter?
And thank you for that big hug, much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has been losing weight since he was really poorly in hospital
> Doesn't seem to be able to eat like he used to , don't suppose feeling nauseous or vomiting after every chemo treatment helps


I am saddened to hear this, it is a dreadful disease.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's terrible that you can not even feel safe in a library I would have phone the police and reported the librarian


I was most unimpressed by the Librarian I took it up later with the Library, but you feel very uneasy. Did not think of the Police!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Insulation for Julie. True and at least you did get some notice... would have been a shock if they just turned up first thing in the morning.


That is for real! At least I know to let Ringo out early- he is going to have to spend much of the day shut in, initially to one small room, while they do the ceiling!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've made me start getting the quilting bug again too. Haven't pulled any thing out yet but perhaps after Christmas. I'm trying to get mysel on a schedule of sorts. Once we finish getting the house cleaned and purged I want to *make* myself do a house keeping task a day so hopefully it (the house) will stay just a tad cleaner and neater. We will ee how that goes.....lol....never been good at daily routine chores but since I a home most of the time I'm all for giving it a try. I then could perhaps set aside maybe an hour a day or maybe a day per week that I could quilt. AwwwwwK! I'm getting too organized....what is this going to do to y psyche! ROFL.


Let me know how that works for you! LOL I'm still thinking about maybe setting up a schedule that includes more than watching TV, taking the dog out and often fixing dinner for my DD and SIL!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has been losing weight since he was really poorly in hospital
> Doesn't seem to be able to eat like he used to , don't suppose feeling nauseous or vomiting after every chemo treatment helps


Unfortunately, one of the horrible affects of the chemo; they do mix in some meds to reduce the stomach upsets, but it's seldom as effective as it needs to be. So sorry the treatment is leaving him weaker.

Is he able to tolerate replacement nutrition drinks such as Ensure, etc.? Our SIL was able to keep those down while in treatment. We also found some other items that his stomach could handle. Toast, dry scrambled eggs (made with as little butter as possible), old fashioned oatmeal made with apple juice (this surprised me), and weak powdered drinks (Pedialyte...Gatorade..) in warm water with some lemon.

I hope he gets through the rest of this treatment okay and then can work toward putting on some weight. I'm glad you were able to see him and he was able to be out and about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, very short notice, but so welcome! Hope the insulation helps keep you cool this summer.


It should make a difference! But I will have to get them to help shift things out of their way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for real! At least I know to let Ringo out early- he is going to have to spend much of the day shut in, initially to one small room, while they do the ceiling!


 :thumbup: It will be worth it though. It should make quite a difference to the temperature in the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: It will be worth it though. It should make quite a difference to the temperature in the house.


 :thumbup: Hope so!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Even if you do make mistakes I sure can't identify them; my mistakes are glaring...LOL....and I still keep knitting on; call them my creative elements!


Lurker 2 said:


> You don't see my mistakes, Gwen! Like my twisted cast on for the red Guernsey. That is one of the reasons I want to try the long DPN's, next time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If it's like here, when you finally get a real person they can't speak English anyway even thigh you had push #1for English :roll: :roll:


 :lol: :lol: You are so correct! That's when I ask to speak to someone who can. If I offend them...oh well....not usually so rude but I do expect help to really be help!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I agree!....I feel myself climbing up on the proverbial soap box.


Poledra65 said:


> The one I love is "press 1 for English", I'm in the USA, the national language is English, why should I have to push a button for that one, it should be a given. :roll: :?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh this one need to be in an adult size and mailed to ......oops forgot they are for charity. Just love the decoraton on the top!


gagesmom said:


> Guernsey Queen. I like it👍
> 
> Slept well last night. After my post this morning I fell back asleep with Deuce and slept til almost 1pm.
> Got to the bank. Picked up Gage after school and went for groceries.
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


Lovely room!! 
And Belated Happy Anniversary!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can't find my source for the Chicken Parmesan Casserole so here's is my typed version. I used boneless skinless chicken thighs (really good deal on sale) and boneless skinless chicken breast.
> 
> I cut chicken into bite-sized pieces and set aside in buttermilk/yogurt dish with some salt, pepper, thyme and oregano. In the meantime, I started a box of rotina pasta to cook and mixed up 2 cups flour, 2 cups seasoned bread crumbs, with some garlic and onion powder mixed in. I drained the chicken pieces and dredged them through the breading mixture and browned them in vegetable oil and then drained on paper towel.
> 
> ...


Sounds absolutely DELISH!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a good idea too! I've been checking Pintrest for ideas and saw someone made a small "clothes line" and clipped index cards to it with chores for each day. May try that; have a good place in the kitchen it could go.


Poledra65 said:


> I used a dry erase board when Christopher was growing up, I was able to keep track and check them off as I did them. I would make a calendar on it for a month, then at the end of the month, just erase my checkmarks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great her son now has full time employment and is beginning to help her some. Good luck with getting her to file bankruptcy. I know we were really hesitant to do so several years ago; kind of a pride/shame thing there but so glad we did...look at Trup; he's done it soemthing like 5 times and he has millions!!!. Tell her from me that so many folks are having to do it and in retrospect it is nothing now days to be ashamed of having to do. Hey


RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I'm very pleased with the way it's all coming together. Lots of measuring tomorrow for the drapes and the pictures. My SIL wants all three pieces from the living room (couch, loveseat and wing chair) so we'll rent a truck from Home Depot and take those over to her house. She had good news that her son is now employed full time -- made it past the probationary period and has benefits. He's helping more with food, phone, water, electricity, & gas bills. She's still paying on the credit cards he racked up and I'm trying to convince her to file bankruptcy and get rid of that debt. Then, she'd have enough income to cover her mortgage and taxes and between the two should be able to get along much better financially than they have been. Fingers crossed that she figures it all out and decides that it is the best move.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was cut up, from what it looked like before I took it from the bin soneone took scissors and just cut into the yarn. It was definitely not rodents seems how all the bins were taped shut. If you knew this person they would take the time yo do this.


HUMPF!! Well, they certainly would NOT be on my Christmas list this year!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone else posted that they even got it at Walmart sdo I'm going to check there today. Don't have a sore throat but good to have on hand for the winter.


RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw Throat Coat tea at the local grocery store, but not the Gypsy Cold one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey I'm coming too!


RookieRetiree said:


> I'll put a pot of coffee on and start the cinnamon rolls; they should be ready by the time you get here.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a wooly worm?


That's what we call those fuzzy caterpillars that you see in the Autumn. They are often better predictors of winter weather than all of the scientific instruments that the TV weather persons use!! I'll try to get a picture of one and post it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By a "one off fee" does that mean a one time fee? Just not familiar with the phrase.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad it was a good 'send off' Bonnie!
> Someone was telling me of some such system - I am familiar with skype- and have several from the KTP or Lace Party lined up. I won't be able to afford much until I have the phone bill paid next month- the Toll Bar is $50 but it is a one off fee!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....here's a hug for all of us! Pass it around; just wrap your arms around yourself and squeeze!
{{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}


Poledra65 said:


> Well, whatever caused it, you are correct you can not change her, we can only pray for her, and hope for a better understanding sooner than later.
> Giant HUGS for you, I think you could use several right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also let her know that even if she files bankruptcy the credit card companies very shortly will start tempting her with card offers at higher interest rates.



RookieRetiree said:


> At her age, she needn't worry about her credit rating being trashed due to a bankruptcy, it's already trashed due to late and missing payments. The money she's paying them is really just to service the high interest rates anyway and not paying off much of the principal debt. It's doubtful that she would live long enough to be able to pay it all off anyway at the current minimum payment rate. Right now, she's just sending good money after bad. She's worried that she won't have a credit card then for emergencies, but I assured her that my siblings and I have discussed that we'd be her safety net if the need should arise. She's getting conflicting advice from her kids so it's hard for her to make a decision.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a good suggestion. DH has a friend whose wife is one (massage therapist of sorts) and the friend says I should let her give me a treatment. I may just take them up on it. Need to find out what she charges first.


Poledra65 said:


> Maybe massage therapy or something of the like for your hip and lower back?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bless her heart; I can relate. Before my knees were replaced the docs had me on Glucosamin Condroiton (sp?) which is an OTC supplement. Maybe that could help her also.


RookieRetiree said:


> We'll get the prayer warriors on duty for a lot of intentions including some growing up for Bronwen and a low water bill...I'd just like my SIL to have as many financial stress free years left as possible; getting over age 80 and keeping body and mind functioning is worry enough. She should have had her knees replaced 10 years ago or so due to arthritis and she won't go in for the surgery now so we're getting her to orthopedic Drs. for cortizone shots and any other short-term treatments to help her out. She was in a great deal of pain today and it bothered her a lot to go up or downstairs; which unfortunately is necessary because the bathrooms are on the upper and lower levels. It started raining today so the weather may have been a factor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sugar/Cathy....but I still have legs & feet and can move so am keepin on keepin on.  By the way so glad you mom is doing better. It must be a big relief for you.


sugarsugar said:


> Sorry you still have so much pain Gwen. Not fair.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is a link leading to info about the wooly bear caterpillars and weather predicting. Hope it helps. 

http://www.almanac.com/content/predicting-winter-weather-woolly-bear-caterpillars


Swedenme said:


> I was wondering that too 😄 Then Tammi ( I think ) mentioned something about a woolly bear but I'm still non the wiser


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief! $25 per week increase is absurdly high!



Lurker 2 said:


> I do so much on the Internet now, couldn't really live without it, there are cheaper companies, but they don't do the Home 0800 number. In winter I usually pile on the woolens.
> The increase will be as much as it was last time- $25 a week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny! Of course to us knitters that isn't funny. Speaking of little dogs one of my little ones is curled up with me in the recliner now. This is Mario; chihuahua/jack russel mix. Leila my Lab/chow mix is on the floor in the background. Next to me in the red recliner is Truman the chihuahua.


mags7 said:


> Oh my little dog is a great helper too. If I am not paying enough attention to him he will come and curl up beside me all lovey dovey and then take off with my ball of yarn when I am not looking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooo...like the idea of thinking a a game to play with yourself. Will try to adopt that attitude once I get it set up. Hmmmmm perhaps reward myself with X-number of minutes knitting time.....this is beginning to sound like fun


mags7 said:


> I am a great list maker when it comes to extra chores I want to get done and put a time allotment on each one. I guess I like playing games with myself. Makes it more interesting😉
> Should be getting my beauty sleep and making myself a list of what I hope to accomplish tomorrow😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, to the main entrance. I wish we had an entrance into the house from the garage. Other houses like ours in the neighborhood built by the same builder have a stairway from the garage down into the laundry room. It seems they made a mistake in our house as we've learned from other workman that it's short about 12" from the main level to the split section...seems they dug the crawlspace too small and probably didn't figure it out until later and then had to make do without the garage entrance. The workmen found this out when they were redoing the stairways to finished wood and they had to add another stair to get the rise correct to the specifications and code. Our upstairs bathroom is a little crowded too so we think they left the bedroom sizes the same and made up that 12" in the stairway and bathroom.


Think we had the similar builders but don't think the ones we had made a mistake just cut corners like window at the top of the stairs had glass in that was too small , No actual floor under kitchen units to name two faults we found to late 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will do! Your daily schedule sounds much like mine at this point....except our dogs just trot on out the doggie door to the fenced back yard so I don't even have that. Of course add in knitting while watching TV. LOL


siouxann said:


> Let me know how that works for you! LOL I'm still thinking about maybe setting up a schedule that includes more than watching TV, taking the dog out and often fixing dinner for my DD and SIL!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The older 4 who were already out of the house who were brought up by Mom and Dad were raised the same and were out totally on their own when then were 18 (an unwritten, but well understood rule that we be out of the house by then) so that wasn't necessarily a function of Dad's death, but Mom's raising children philosophy maybe enhanced by the circumstances. It gets to be real interesting conversation about the similarities and differences in our childhood experiences between the first four and the later seven.


Same rule in our house for my 5 older siblings the other way round for my younger brother and I , mother up and left instead 
We also have interesting conversation about differences in childhood experiences , my oldest brother lived with a distant relative for months and I was being packed off to my aunties at 10 but my dad put his foot down 
To be honest at 10 I wouldn't have minded as I really liked my auntie Britt and were she lived😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I forget again....Happy Anniversay Rookie! May you and DH have many more wonderful years of married bliss!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey I'm coming too!


Absolutely.....you are about 200 miles closer, so Kaye Jo; if we eat and drink it all before you get here, I'll just make more.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we had the similar builders but don't think the ones we had made a mistake just cut corners like window at the top of the stairs had glass in that was too small , No actual floor under kitchen units to name two faults we found to late
> Sonja


The builders who built my mum's granny flat onto our house must have been related! After mum died and we were converting her 'bit' (as the boys called it) into my new kitchen/diner we had to completely renew the floor (it had sunk in parts and when we saw the state of the joists we weren't surprised :roll: ) and attach all the plasterboard (dry wall?) to the supports with screws as they had only nailed it on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely.....you are about 200 miles closer, so Kaye Jo; if we eat and drink it all before you get here, I'll just make more.


I might be a bit later so make more for me too! :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaet, like most others I didn't notice the whiskers were wrong originally but they do look much better now.
> 
> Gwen, the headboard looks great, are you making matching bedding?
> 
> ...


Bonnie - We would have been better off with a minority government but as you know, we now have a majority Liberal government. Sure hope he doesn't take after his father. I'm afraid I didn't have much use for him. We can only hope for the best.

Gwen - you did a great job on the headboard. I've always wanted to try doing this but never have.

Mel - did you watch the Jays game last night. It's now 3:1 for Kansas. Heartbreaking. Hopefully they'll pull up their socks tonight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Found a photo I forgot to post from our overnight this week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These just brought a smile to my face:-
> 
> Following are some cute "bloopers" that have been found in Sunday church bulletins: 1) The Fasting and Prayer conference this week includes meals. 2) The sermon this morning will be "Jesus Walks on the Water". The sermon tonight will be "Searching for Jesus". 3) Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale this weekend. It's your chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands.
> 
> From Elder Taylor, who is serving a mission in Taranaki.


Cute, Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It really was easy Liz. Go for it!


budasha said:


> Bonnie - We would have been better off with a minority government but as you know, we now have a majority Liberal government. Sure hope he doesn't take after his father. I'm afraid I didn't have much use for him. We can only hope for the best.
> 
> Gwen - you did a great job on the headboard. I've always wanted to try doing this but never have.
> 
> Mel - did you watch the Jays game last night. It's now 3:1 for Kansas. Heartbreaking. Hopefully they'll pull up their socks tonight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are funny Julie just what I needed after the afternoon I've had . Got a court order today saying I have to appear in court beginning of November
> For none payment of poll tax . All my bills get paid through the bank
> The bank says it's not there fault , the council office have a waiting system on the phone lines that make you want to throttle someone , 40 minutes before I finally got to talk to someone . And the happy ending is that because of the mix up between them and the bank ( the bill was paid but not on the exact day ) I have to pay £65 costs for the court summons even though I am now not going to court because the bill is paid . I'm not happy as its money I haven't got
> Sonja


I'm surprised that the bank doesn't pay this since they were responsible for paying your poll tax on time. Our banks usually take responsibility when they are at fault. Can you haggle with them about it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bless her heart; I can relate. Before my knees were replaced the docs had me on Glucosamin Condroiton (sp?) which is an OTC supplement. Maybe that could help her also.


Thank you. I'll get her some of that. I'm also suggesting that she add turmeric into her diet for the anti-inflamatory properties, but will double check to see if turmeric would interfere with her blood thinner meds. If she can take it, I'm going to make up some "golden milk" mix for her. I have to develop the recipe for her taste. For the summer, I could make up some of the iced tea version for her to keep in her refrigerator. I'll have to see how long it keeps.

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/VDR00162/How-to-Make-Turmeric-Tea.html

http://wellnessmama.com/223/turmeric-tea-recipe/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we had the similar builders but don't think the ones we had made a mistake just cut corners like window at the top of the stairs had glass in that was too small , No actual floor under kitchen units to name two faults we found to late
> Sonja


Oh my!! The builder had a great reputation (built in early 1960's) and we've been very happy with the structure & quality of work other than that issue. We'd have never known it except went to visit other neighbors and they all had entryways from the garage. At first, we thought it might have been an option that the original homeowner didn't select, but then we realized that ALL the other houses had them. In hindsight, we should have looked at other houses in the neighborhood when we decided we liked this one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget again....Happy Anniversay Rookie! May you and DH have many more wonderful years of married bliss!


Thank you, we're planning on it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this recipe in an email and thought yum with a capital Y! I'm not a beet lover (except for Ohio Joy's pickled beets she had at the KAP) but these sounded so good. Never seen golden beets but perhaps that is a brand name??? Anyway, here it is:
> http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/12260/Oven-roasted-beets-and-potatoes.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=recipe&utm_campaign=The_Ultimate_Baked_Potato_2015_10_19&utm_content=Recipe_editorial
> 
> Also I love this website: www.purewow.com It has cool stuff in many categories. Just recentley discovered it myself.


Looks and sounds so good. I've put this aside to try for Christmas. We do have golden beets but they are not as easy to find as the red beets. I've never tasted them though. Hopefully I'll be able to find them at Christmas


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I might be a bit later so make more for me too! :lol:


It will be a non-stop party!! Ya'all head on over!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Found a photo I forgot to post from our overnight this week.


That is gorgeous....will the colors change for Fall?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Finally managed to catch up and really need to get some sleep as I've got an exercise class in the morning. It's not a very strenuous one, but I haven't been for months so I will probably feel it on Wednesday! :shock:
> These are a few more pictures from our quick trip up to the Highlands.


Beautiful scenery. Thanks for posting your pictures.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is gorgeous....will the colors change for Fall?


Yes, they are just beginning to change now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so sweet of you Siouxann. I am so thrilled your replacement has been such a success. I've dealt with for more than 15 years so I just think of it as my lot in life to a degree. Replaced both knees 13 years ago. One hip replace the following year and the other about 5 years ago. Also have had trigger finger release on all digits on both hands, one thumb reconstructed, carpal tunnel surgery on both wrists, and 6 vertibrae fused in the neck. Starting to feel somewhat like either a used car whose transmission keeps slipping or a robot...LOL. This past Dec. they finally diagnosed me with RA and that is more than likely caused the recent difficulty. Recent surgery on each hip was to clip the flexor tendons. I tease my one orthopedic surgeon that when I taught his two kids in middle school I didn't realize I was also going to be paying for their college too. thank goodness for good insurance.[


You've had more than your share of surgeries. We should be calling you the "bionic" woman :lol: Hope you get over this one quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm off to take my husband to the diabetic unit he has to get his eyes checked so I think we will have some fun as firstly it's at a hospital I've never been to ( think I can now write a brochure on hospitals in this area ) so will have to find out exactly were it is and secondly he will have blurred vision for a while to go with not being able to raise his arm so hopefully it's not to far from the car park


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Even if you do make mistakes I sure can't identify them; my mistakes are glaring...LOL....and I still keep knitting on; call them my creative elements!


One of my SIL's would have exact enough an eye, and is a fine enough knitter to spot things. The other while not a knitter other than of squares has used her business instinct to create a little Empire based on knitted goods. I was never employed by her because she did not like Passaps for some reason. I get a bit fed-up at times that the two boys live so comfortably, but I have to accept I married once very inadvisedly, and the second time guided by my heart, not my head. It was most interesting talking with my visiting companion (with whom I am assigned to visit some of the women attending Church)- she knows some of Fale's family, rather well, we have found out, not entirely to my surprise- Samoa has not a very large population, and if you are a chief (Alii Matai) as is Fale, you have to know who is who.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to take my husband to the diabetic unit he has to get his eyes checked so I think we will have some fun as firstly it's at a hospital I've never been to ( think I can now write a brochure on hospitals in this area ) so will have to find out exactly were it is and secondly he will have blurred vision for a while to go with not being able to raise his arm so hopefully it's not to far from the car park


That sounds like it could be a challenge. I think your attitude and coping skills are phenomenal! Good luck; I hope it all goes well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of my SIL's would have exact enough an eye, and is a fine enough knitter to spot things. The other while not a knitter other than of squares has used her business instinct to create a little Empire based on knitted goods. I was never employed by her because she did not like Passaps for some reason. I get a bit fed-up at times that the two boys live so comfortably, but I have to accept I married once very inadvisedly, and the second time guided by my heart, not my head. It was most interesting talking with my visiting companion (with whom I am assigned to visit some of the women attending Church)- she knows some of Fale's family, rather well, we have found out, not entirely to my surprise- Samoa has not a very large population, and if you are a chief (Alii Matai) as is Fale, you have to know who is who.


And, does she/he have recent news of Fale?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By a "one off fee" does that mean a one time fee? Just not familiar with the phrase.


Yes! Most of their fees are on-going and monthly. I am not liking the adjustment phase, because it is going to take some time before I can afford a card- I miss being able to talk with people at whatever hour.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Mom and I made it


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Mom and I made it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good grief! $25 per week increase is absurdly high!


Sajaad had asked initially that it go up $50 a week- this was back in May, I think, I managed to ask for half at a time- don't forget, Gwen they told me $400 a week at the outset. The difficulty is that the MSD calculation for their rent assistance cuts out at $350 a week, and in this area very few places are still that low. Auckland is about second worst for housing prices in the World.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget again....Happy Anniversay Rookie! May you and DH have many more wonderful years of married bliss!


Don't think I've mentioned it either! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Found a photo I forgot to post from our overnight this week.


we lived on the banks, to the left of Kate's photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Cute, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to take my husband to the diabetic unit he has to get his eyes checked so I think we will have some fun as firstly it's at a hospital I've never been to ( think I can now write a brochure on hospitals in this area ) so will have to find out exactly were it is and secondly he will have blurred vision for a while to go with not being able to raise his arm so hopefully it's not to far from the car park


Hoping you've found the hospital easily, and not had too far to walk! I guess that is what you are doing right now, at 3 -30 in the afternoon?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, does she/he have recent news of Fale?


I don't think so. But at least I could visit, because they are the side of the family who took us in, when we were first together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Mom and I made it


Can't quite work out where you are, Jamie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey, as of last night!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't quite work out where you are, Jamie!


We are at the Destinty Mall in Syracuse just outside the cheese cake factory. GranaPaula is here too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are at the Destinty Mall in Syracuse just outside the cheese cake factory. GranaPaula is here too


Couldn't see that even with my magnifying glass! Are you meeting up with Denise?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Well Sam I just looked it up and it is only about 255 driving miles but we have to take 2 ferries to get to Vancouver. It takes 5 1/2 hours for us to get to downtown Vancouver with ferries and driving time. Then another 2 1/2 hours to get to Seattle.
> We cannot get out of here without taking a ferry. To go to Vancouver Island we take another ferry which is about 1 1/4 hours.
> We are still considered to live on the mainland though. The ferries are very costly. There has been talk for years about building connecting bridges but we won't see that in my lifetime if ever.


I can't imagine they woud spend the huge cost of building bridges when there is a relatively low population in that area. 
It is such a beautiful area but I can imagine it is a pain in the butt having to take a ferry every time you want to go somewhere.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has been losing weight since he was really poorly in hospital
> Doesn't seem to be able to eat like he used to , don't suppose feeling nauseous or vomiting after every chemo treatment helps


I'm sorry he is having so many side effects. Can he get some of those high calorie drinks(Boost is one here) or puddings? We got them for my Mom when she was sick but she found them so sweet she couldn't tolerate them so we made home made milkshakes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, sorry rent went up again. 
Actually have electric blanket on this morning!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie - We would have been better off with a minority government but as you know, we now have a majority Liberal government. Sure hope he doesn't take after his father. I'm afraid I didn't have much use for him. We can only hope for the best.
> 
> Gwen - you did a great job on the headboard. I've always wanted to try doing this but never have.
> 
> Mel - did you watch the Jays game last night. It's now 3:1 for Kansas. Heartbreaking. Hopefully they'll pull up their socks tonight.


I agree, I think we would be better with a minority government, then they can't get too extreme. The name Pierre Trudeau was/ is hated in the west.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Found a photo I forgot to post from our overnight this week.


Very pretty, I've even heard of Loch Lomond it's in a song although I can't remember the name just now. For many years I though they were saying the gloaming not that I knew what that was. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are at the Destinty Mall in Syracuse just outside the cheese cake factory. GranaPaula is here too


Is that where you are meeting Denise & Daralene?
Hope you have a great visit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, the Gansey s looking great & you are really zipping along.
I'm glad they are finally coming to insulate, that should help alot both with heat & cold. Your rent sure seems crazy, I thought it was bad enough when my son paid $1200 in Edmonton, here it's much less.
You asked about Mags location, she's not north of Vancouver Island but on the mainland across the channel about 1/2 way up the island. Vancouver Island is very long, 290 miles.

Sonja, hope you found your way to DHs appointment without too much trouble. I hope yu can keep the Internet going, we would sure miss you & I think you might miss visiting with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry rent went up again.
> Actually have electric blanket on this morning!


It's not a shock this time, Joy, I knew it would!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, I've even heard of Loch Lomond it's in a song although I can't remember the name just now. For many years I though they were saying the gloaming not that I knew what that was. :roll:


By yon Bonnie Banks and by yon Bonnie Braes
forget exactly how-,
Where the sun shines bright on Loch Lomond...
Oh ye'll tak the high road, and I'll tak the low road
But I'll be in Scotland afore ye
For my and ma true love will never meet again
On the Bonnie bonnie banks of Loch Lomond.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie- it always seems slow though till you are past half way. 
I was quite startled when I took the call, I was expecting it in August!
Auckland's housing situation is known to be one of the worst, anywhere.
Where abouts is Shirley, out of curiosity?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the Gansey s looking great & you are really zipping along.
> I'm glad they are finally coming to insulate, that should help alot both with heat & cold. Your rent sure seems crazy, I thought it was bad enough when my son paid $1200 in Edmonton, here it's much less.
> You asked about Mags location, she's not north of Vancouver Island but on the mainland across the channel about 1/2 way up the island. Vancouver Island is very long, 290 miles.
> 
> Sonja, hope you found your way to DHs appointment without too much trouble. I hope yu can keep the Internet going, we would sure miss you & I think you might miss visiting with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Why is Trudeau thought of as such a bad guy?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Unfortunately, one of the horrible affects of the chemo; they do mix in some meds to reduce the stomach upsets, but it's seldom as effective as it needs to be. So sorry the treatment is leaving him weaker.
> 
> Is he able to tolerate replacement nutrition drinks such as Ensure, etc.? Our SIL was able to keep those down while in treatment. We also found some other items that his stomach could handle. Toast, dry scrambled eggs (made with as little butter as possible), old fashioned oatmeal made with apple juice (this surprised me), and weak powdered drinks (Pedialyte...Gatorade..) in warm water with some lemon.
> 
> I hope he gets through the rest of this treatment okay and then can work toward putting on some weight. I'm glad you were able to see him and he was able to be out and about.


He gets them nutrition drinks on prescription so I know he has them 
His wife and her sisters are for ever baking gluten free things for him and he does eat it just that sometimes it comes straight back up . He has been lucky this time as he has only been feeling nauseous but it puts him off eating something . I keep trying to feed him when I visit or he comes this way


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Of course to us knitters that isn't funny. Speaking of little dogs one of my little ones is curled up with me in the recliner now. This is Mario; chihuahua/jack russel mix. Leila my Lab/chow mix is on the floor in the background. Next to me in the red recliner is Truman the chihuahua.


What lovely dogs you have Gwen is there just Sidney missing or have you got more ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The builders who built my mum's granny flat onto our house must have been related! After mum died and we were converting her 'bit' (as the boys called it) into my new kitchen/diner we had to completely renew the floor (it had sunk in parts and when we saw the state of the joists we weren't surprised :roll: ) and attach all the plasterboard (dry wall?) to the supports with screws as they had only nailed it on.


Then they wonder why they get a bad reputation . There must be some good builders out there somewhere


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Found a photo I forgot to post from our overnight this week.


That is one beautiful view


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Went to the school last Thursday to knit with my DGD's class. It was good. The students are all very keen and did an excellent job. They all said they were going to take their work home and practice. I go back on Thursday for 2 hours.
> 
> ...


Had to stop long enough to bake an apple cake. New recipe I'm trying out.

I'm sure it made you feel good to know that your students enjoyed the knitting lesson. It will be interesting to see what they bring in tomorrow. Let us know.

So glad that the service for your BIL was well attended.

Hope your little dogs will get over their upset with you quickly. I know mine does.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like it could be a challenge. I think your attitude and coping skills are phenomenal! Good luck; I hope it all goes well.


Back home now . I found it easily enough , and we only had to wait a couple of minutes. They did tell him that there was a problem with one eye but he will have to wait to weeks for the results


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Mom and I made it


Oh, have some zucchini strip appetizer for me!!

Love to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sajaad had asked initially that it go up $50 a week- this was back in May, I think, I managed to ask for half at a time- don't forget, Gwen they told me $400 a week at the outset. The difficulty is that the MSD calculation for their rent assistance cuts out at $350 a week, and in this area very few places are still that low. Auckland is about second worst for housing prices in the World.


That's a huge amount...can the Ministry who helped you when you moved in there help you out now too?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't think I've mentioned it either! Happy Anniversary!


Thank you very much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you know we will be here for you.
> 
> You are right about using 2 sticks to stand straighter, and walk better. I feel that one makes you lean the direction of the side the cane is on. And having them the correct length is very important, also. It will also be better for your back and hip to stand straighter. Don't we all eat well in the winter? :-D I know I am starting to crave the foods associated with winter here, the stews and soups, ect. with all the extra carbohydrates added to them.


You're absolutely right about having the canes the correct length. After I had my hip replaced, my left leg was shorter by 1". I had orthotics made to compensate for this. I need to have new ones now because I find that I'm having pain walking and in my back when I walk the dog.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think so. But at least I could visit, because they are the side of the family who took us in, when we were first together.


Maybe, but well enough left as it is?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you've found the hospital easily, and not had too far to walk! I guess that is what you are doing right now, at 3 -30 in the afternoon?


Dropped him right at the door and then parked car . Fairly easy to find 
Had a funny smell to the place that set me sneezing . Think it was some kind of floral cleaner 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Back home now . I found it easily enough , and we only had to wait a couple of minutes. They did tell him that there was a problem with one eye but he will have to wait to weeks for the results


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


 Your room looks very nice. Happy Anniversary. I hope you are doing something special.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can't find my source for the Chicken Parmesan Casserole so here's is my typed version. I used boneless skinless chicken thighs (really good deal on sale) and boneless skinless chicken breast.
> 
> I cut chicken into bite-sized pieces and set aside in buttermilk/yogurt dish with some salt, pepper, thyme and oregano. In the meantime, I started a box of rotina pasta to cook and mixed up 2 cups flour, 2 cups seasoned bread crumbs, with some garlic and onion powder mixed in. I drained the chicken pieces and dredged them through the breading mixture and browned them in vegetable oil and then drained on paper towel.
> 
> ...


Rookie, your chicken parm sounds so good. I think I'll give it a try. Have bookmarked it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you! I'm really very glad to be here!
> Today I saw my first "wooly worm" of the season and it was totally black. According to local lore the more black they are the worse the winter will be. I confess to being a tad nervous about walking in the winter months. . My balance isn't the greatest anymore and I'm really afraid of falling. Guess I have a good excuse to stay home and knit!


I hope your "local lore" is wrong. The winter can't possibly be worse than last year :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the Gansey s looking great & you are really zipping along.
> I'm glad they are finally coming to insulate, that should help alot both with heat & cold. Your rent sure seems crazy, I thought it was bad enough when my son paid $1200 in Edmonton, here it's much less.
> You asked about Mags location, she's not north of Vancouver Island but on the mainland across the channel about 1/2 way up the island. Vancouver Island is very long, 290 miles.
> 
> Sonja, hope you found your way to DHs appointment without too much trouble. I hope yu can keep the Internet going, we would sure miss you & I think you might miss visiting with us.


Thank you Bonnie found the place easier than I thought and barring anything major internet is staying 
And I would definitely miss visiting with you all 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been busy with the camera today. Here are a couple: one showing the front yard; the plants will have to row into their space and I'll plant about 50 bulbs tomorrow. The other photo shows where we are in the Fall color spectrum; still have about a week before the peak as you can still see green on the trees. We are having some lovely golds and reds this year.


Very nice pictures. Your colours are way ahead of ours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> By yon Bonnie Banks and by yon Bonnie Braes
> forget exactly how-,
> Where the sun shines bright on Loch Lomond...
> Oh ye'll tak the high road, and I'll tak the low road
> ...


I was already singing it in my head from Bonnies post 😄
Are you singing too


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone, I'm still here, just not posting. Lovely lunch at Sherwood Inn at Skaneatles with lots of my American cousins. Great fun. Much warmer weather today. So that was good. Not many photos today as iPad is full. Need to delete some to make more room. Excited to meet fellow TP'ers tomorrow.


Looks so peaceful! Sounds like you're having a wonderful time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy anniversary Rookie. 
The Gansey is looking great, Julie.
Sorry you have so much pain, Gwennie, it gets depressing and draining at times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

phyllis still lives in the tri-level we bought fifty years ago - it should have never been built where it was - clay dirt - no drainage - we had water downstairs quite a few times - a couple of times the water level was even with the upstairs - almost but not quite running over the main floor. we spent a lot of money trying to get it fixed - i even dug a ditch four feet wide to below the footer of the house so a guy could come in and do water proofing, etc. that helped a little but not always. the water has to have a place to get away. now with city sewer installed and having the lower level floor ripped up and tile layed crossways - the ditch redug and broken tiles replaced - actually i think they installed all new continuous tile like they use in the fields - she has been dry now for quite a while. i keep telling her she needs an alternate supply of power in case the power goes out - guess it will take a roomful of water to convince her - i never knew anything as far as she was concerned anyhow. lol i really didn't start out to write this. duh

and a big happy anniversary to you - hope you and dh to something wonderful to celebrate. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it's a tri-level. Kitchen, Dining Room and living room are on this level. Upstairs is 3 bedrooms and 1 bath and downstairs is bathroom family room and laundry room. The bottom level is about 5' below grade so not quite a basement and we get good light down there. There's a crawl space the full length under the mid-level and an attic crawl space above the mid level too. It works for us, but noticed today that my SIL was having problems with the stairs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that.


We don't know what the problem is but will find out in 2 weeks

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a huge amount...can the Ministry who helped you when you moved in there help you out now too?


No, they cut out at $350 a week, but given what is happening in Auckland, that is quite unrealistic.- it would be much better were Fale still here, except for the obvious problems of the greater care that he will be needing by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you very much.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the Tumeric Tea and Golden Milk recipes. I've copied them from the links you gave and since I have about a pound of organic fresh tumeric will give it a try.


RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I'll get her some of that. I'm also suggesting that she add turmeric into her diet for the anti-inflamatory properties, but will double check to see if turmeric would interfere with her blood thinner meds. If she can take it, I'm going to make up some "golden milk" mix for her. I have to develop the recipe for her taste. For the summer, I could make up some of the iced tea version for her to keep in her refrigerator. I'll have to see how long it keeps.
> 
> http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/VDR00162/How-to-Make-Turmeric-Tea.html
> 
> http://wellnessmama.com/223/turmeric-tea-recipe/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe, but well enough left as it is?


possibly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dropped him right at the door and then parked car . Fairly easy to find
> Had a funny smell to the place that set me sneezing . Think it was some kind of floral cleaner
> Sonja


I am glad you found it so easily- no good about the smell.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do so much on the Internet now, couldn't really live without it, there are cheaper companies, but they don't do the Home 0800 number. In winter I usually pile on the woolens.
> The increase will be as much as it was last time- $25 a week.


Wow - are you saying that your rent will be going up $100/month? That is outrageous!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

budasha said:


> You've had more than your share of surgeries. We should be calling you the "bionic" woman :lol: Hope you get over this one quickly.


 :lol: :lol: a few of my friend do use that moniker for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was already singing it in my head from Bonnies post 😄
> Are you singing too


Singing it, and weeping too- I never wanted to leave. You have to do what your father says, when you are 9.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy anniversary Rookie.
> The Gansey is looking great, Julie.
> Sorry you have so much pain, Gwennie, it gets depressing and draining at times.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness don't write a brochure; sell the info online and make some mulla!!! LOL. Hope all goes well there today.


Swedenme said:


> I'm off to take my husband to the diabetic unit he has to get his eyes checked so I think we will have some fun as firstly it's at a hospital I've never been to ( think I can now write a brochure on hospitals in this area ) so will have to find out exactly were it is and secondly he will have blurred vision for a while to go with not being able to raise his arm so hopefully it's not to far from the car park


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I'll get her some of that. I'm also suggesting that she add turmeric into her diet for the anti-inflamatory properties, but will double check to see if turmeric would interfere with her blood thinner meds. If she can take it, I'm going to make up some "golden milk" mix for her. I have to develop the recipe for her taste. For the summer, I could make up some of the iced tea version for her to keep in her refrigerator. I'll have to see how long it keeps.
> 
> http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/VDR00162/How-to-Make-Turmeric-Tea.html
> 
> http://wellnessmama.com/223/turmeric-tea-recipe/


When I went to the health food store to buy turmeric, she asked if I was on blood thinners. Since I was, she wouldn't recommend that I take turmeric. I've stopped the blood thinners and am now taking turmeric. So far, I can't tell that it's helped me because I had a really bad time a couple of days ago. Am okay today so hopefully it's a matter of getting it into my system.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - are you saying that your rent will be going up $100/month? That is outrageous!


It's our reality, Liz. I will be starving in my Garret- but at least I have lots of paint.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....I did not know that about Auckland concerning housing prices. That is quite high compared to here in my opinion.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sajaad had asked initially that it go up $50 a week- this was back in May, I think, I managed to ask for half at a time- don't forget, Gwen they told me $400 a week at the outset. The difficulty is that the MSD calculation for their rent assistance cuts out at $350 a week, and in this area very few places are still that low. Auckland is about second worst for housing prices in the World.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful; looks dark green on my monitor. 


Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey, as of last night!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, I think we would be better with a minority government, then they can't get too extreme. The name Pierre Trudeau was/ is hated in the west.


 I think it will be for years to come but I think the younger generation is the one that elected his son.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow....I did not know that about Auckland concerning housing prices. That is quite high compared to here in my opinion.


From what I hear your rents are substantially lower, I still would not trade, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> beautiful; looks dark green on my monitor.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will have that tune in my head now for awhile...LOL....I've actually heard it before! I remember hearing my aunt singing it. 


Lurker 2 said:


> By yon Bonnie Banks and by yon Bonnie Braes
> forget exactly how-,
> Where the sun shines bright on Loch Lomond...
> Oh ye'll tak the high road, and I'll tak the low road
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's our reality, Liz. I will be starving in my Garret- but at least I have lots of paint.


And, your sense of humour!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Page 79 - caught up at last. Now I must do some work around here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe Molly s missing from the photos I posted along with Sydney. I'll have to get a photo of her and post it. Don't know where she is right this moment.

Right now I'm just taking a break from cleaning. I've managed to vaccum one bathroom, living room and dining room. With so much dog fur here I can't rely just on sweeping. The I mopped (more scrubbed) the floors in each. I had to change the water 4 times....yuck. I still have the kitchen to do but quite frankly I'm pooped right now. May see if can get DH to do the kitchen for me. He did clean out the pantry floor area and mop it so we shall see. Oh yes, he also mopped our bathroom for me too.


Swedenme said:


> What lovely dogs you have Gwen is there just Sidney missing or have you got more ?
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here! My DH does wonderful work but then that doesn't help you at all does it! Sorry.


Swedenme said:


> Then they wonder why they get a bad reputation . There must be some good builders out there somewhere


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just noticed the time and tummy is rumbling. Need some lunch. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you know that if you get too close to a wooly worm you run the danger of getting their fur in your eyes - they are barbed like little hooks - i don't think adults get that close but i remember as a child picking them up so i could look at them closer. this is your trivia for the day. lol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> A wooly worm is a caterpillar, very fuzzy. Not sure what it is the larva of...would have to google it, though I've seen them all my life!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will have that tune in my head now for awhile...LOL....I've actually heard it before! I remember hearing my aunt singing it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> And, your sense of humour!


Thank goodness for that one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - it is nice that skype is free - at least you can call anyone on the ktp that has it --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad it was a good 'send off' Bonnie!
> Someone was telling me of some such system - I am familiar with skype- and have several from the KTP or Lace Party lined up. I won't be able to afford much until I have the phone bill paid next month- the Toll Bar is $50 but it is a one off fee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - it is nice that skype is free - at least you can call anyone on the ktp that has it --- sam


For that matter Sam- are you connected to it?- I tried to call you, yesterday, but it went to message, and then I chose to take the toll bar a little early, rather than have the hassle of waiting all over again to get through to the company.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was interesting.

Woollybear Festivals[edit]
Main article: Woollybear Festival
Woolleybear Festivals are held in several locations in the fall.

Vermilion, Ohio, in October, begun in 1973, features woolly bear costume contests for children and pets and the Woolybear 500 caterpillar races.[6]
Banner Elk, North Carolina, begun in 1977, features crafts, food, and races. The winning Woolly Bear predicts the winter weather for the following winter.[7]
Beattyville, Kentucky, begun 1987, called the "Woolly Worm Festival," features food, vendors, live music, and a "Woolly Worm Race" in which people race the Woolly Bear caterpillar up vertical strings.
Lewisburg, Pennsylvania, in early fall, begun in 1997, featuring crafts for kids, food, games, a pet parade, and a "Weather Prognostication Ceremony."
Oil City, Pennsylvania, Woolley Bear Jamboree, begun in 2008, features

fyi ---The Isabella Tiger Moth (Pyrrharctia isabella) can be found in many cold regions, including the Arctic. The Banded Woolly Bear larva emerges from the egg in the fall and overwinters in its caterpillar form, when it freezes solid. It survives being frozen by producing a cryoprotectant in its tissues. In the spring it thaws out and emerges to pupate. Once it emerges from its pupa as a moth it has only days to find a mate.

In most temperate climates, caterpillars become moths within months of hatching, but in the Arctic the summer period for vegetative growth  and hence feeding  is so short that the Woolly Bear must feed for several summers, freezing again each winter before finally pupating. Some are known to live through as many as 14 winters.[1]"Oil Valley Vick" to predict the winter weather. Though some may have hoped[by whom?] he can someday draw a crowd similar to Punxsutawney Phil, Oil Valley Vick made his first and only prognostication in 2008.[8]

The larva is black at both ends, with or without a band of coppery red in the middle. The adult moth is dull yellow to orange with a robust, furry thorax and small head. Its wings have sparse black spotting and the proximal segments on its first pair of legs are bright reddish-orange.

The setae of the Woolly Bear caterpillar do not inject venom and are not urticant  they do not typically cause irritation, injury, inflammation, or swelling.[2] Handling them is discouraged, however, as the bristles may cause dermatitis in people with sensitive skin. Their main defense mechanism is rolling up into a ball if picked up or disturbed.

Lion's Head, Ontario, it has been held for two years now to rival Wiarton Willy
Little Valley, New York has held a "Woolley Bear Weekend" [sic] since 2012.[9]



Swedenme said:


> I was wondering that too 😄 Then Tammi ( I think ) mentioned something about a woolly bear but I'm still non the wiser


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wondered how far north you were. i loved vancouver but it is as expensive to live there as it is in seattle. great place to visit. the ferries were expensive when i lived there but i really enjoyed riding on them. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Well Sam I just looked it up and it is only about 255 driving miles but we have to take 2 ferries to get to Vancouver. It takes 5 1/2 hours for us to get to downtown Vancouver with ferries and driving time. Then another 2 1/2 hours to get to Seattle.
> We cannot get out of here without taking a ferry. To go to Vancouver Island we take another ferry which is about 1 1/4 hours.
> We are still considered to live on the mainland though. The ferries are very costly. There has been talk for years about building connecting bridges but we won't see that in my lifetime if ever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina - aren't you moved yet? should be soon shouldn't it? --- sam



martina said:


> Me too. I hate cold and when it's slippery underfoot I stay indoors as much as possible. I'd never have made it as an ice skater.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I used a dry erase board when Christopher was growing up, I was able to keep track and check them off as I did them. I would make a calendar on it for a month, then at the end of the month, just erase my checkmarks.


I must look into something like that. I have absolutely no self discipline when it comes to household chores.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, all I can remember about song has you in it! On the Bonnie, Bonnie, banks of Loch Lommond.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I went to the health food store to buy turmeric, she asked if I was on blood thinners. Since I was, she wouldn't recommend that I take turmeric. I've stopped the blood thinners and am now taking turmeric. So far, I can't tell that it's helped me because I had a really bad time a couple of days ago. Am okay today so hopefully it's a matter of getting it into my system.


Oh Oh....I wonder if it matters what kind of blood thinners? She's not having to avoid grapefruit or dark leafy greens, so hopefully, tumeric won't be a problem either.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, Happy Anniversary. Your livingroom looks great & the trees are pretty. All of ours are pretty much bare now.
> The Chicken parm sounds very good, I'll have to try it.
> 
> Julie, sorry your rent is going up again, you sure don't get much of a break. I keep seeing ads for VOIP long distance calling for much less $$, could that be an option for you? I don't know how it works or if you can only call people with the same system but might be worth looking into if available.
> ...


What a coincidence! Just this morning my daughter called and told me that she had ordered a set of cleats for me, and in purple! ! I will still take a cane or two with me if I really MUST go out in bad weather. I hope that my weight won't squash the little wire thingies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, healing energy sent your way.
Sonja, yes darn song is playing with my brain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What a coincidence! Just this morning my daughter called and told me that she had ordered a set of cleats for me, and in purple! ! I will still take a cane or two with me if I really MUST go out in bad weather. I hope that my weight won't squash the little wire thingies.


Surely it's not that bad, Sue?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll get the prayer warriors on duty for a lot of intentions including some growing up for Bronwen and a low water bill...I'd just like my SIL to have as many financial stress free years left as possible; getting over age 80 and keeping body and mind functioning is worry enough. She should have had her knees replaced 10 years ago or so due to arthritis and she won't go in for the surgery now so we're getting her to orthopedic Drs. for cortizone shots and any other short-term treatments to help her out. She was in a great deal of pain today and it bothered her a lot to go up or downstairs; which unfortunately is necessary because the bathrooms are on the upper and lower levels. It started raining today so the weather may have been a factor.


Does she have Medicare? They have so far paid for almost all of my hip replacement. Perhaps that would help with her knees. I feel so bad when I read about my KP friends and their families who are experiencing pain. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a link leading to info about the wooly bear caterpillars and weather predicting. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.almanac.com/content/predicting-winter-weather-woolly-bear-caterpillars


That's the one! The wooly worm I saw was completely black which doesn't bode well for snow haters like me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you gwen - i don't expect to have to translate while i am getting help. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: You are so correct! That's when I ask to speak to someone who can. If I offend them...oh well....not usually so rude but I do expect help to really be help!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you ever thought of acupuncture? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That is a good suggestion. DH has a friend whose wife is one (massage therapist of sorts) and the friend says I should let her give me a treatment. I may just take them up on it. Need to find out what she charges first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cleaning house is never fun regardless of how you look at it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooo...like the idea of thinking a a game to play with yourself. Will try to adopt that attitude once I get it set up. Hmmmmm perhaps reward myself with X-number of minutes knitting time.....this is beginning to sound like fun


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Of course to us knitters that isn't funny. Speaking of little dogs one of my little ones is curled up with me in the recliner now. This is Mario; chihuahua/jack russel mix. Leila my Lab/chow mix is on the floor in the background. Next to me in the red recliner is Truman the chihuahua.


What cute little fur babies! My grand-dog is a black lab. He just turned two last week. He can't understand why the family cats don't want to play with him. One of the cats is almost 20 and the other is a hermit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a lovely lunch with Denise, Paula, Jamie and Caren. How lovely to talk in person with Denise, a beautiful lady. Amazing how we felt like we'd known each other for a long time but she was so surprised that we were all short. That's one thing the avatars don't show. We laughed about the fact that we would warn others not to meet up with anyone from online. Just such a great time and yet sad time when we had to say good-bye. I was so thrilled to be able to see Caren before she leaves, so it was good-bye in many ways. A happy time for Caren for sure. There is a picture that will get posted and if not, I can post the one Jamie texted to me. What an honor to meet someone all the way from Australia, and to think Denise took the time to meet up with us when she has family in the area and so much to do and see. Have a wonderful visit with the time remaining Denise and a safe trip home. Bon Voyage Caren. May the coming years bring you happiness and many, many years full of love.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, I've even heard of Loch Lomond it's in a song although I can't remember the name just now. For many years I though they were saying the gloaming not that I knew what that was. :roll:


The gloaming is the twilight as in.......

Roaming in the gloaming,
On the bonnie banks o' Clyde,
Roaming in the gloaming,
With a lassie by your side.
When the sun has gone to rest,
That's the time that I like best,
Oh it's lovely roaming in the gloaming! (Be very glad you can't hear me singing this...and I'll bet Julie is joining in!) :lol:

The song you are probably thinking of goes...

I'll tak the high road
And you'll tak the low road
And I'll be in Scotland afore ye,
For me and my true love
Will never meet again
On the bonnie, bonnie banks of Loch Lomond.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Found a photo I forgot to post from our overnight this week.


How beautiful the loch is! Someday I would really like to go to Scotland ; indeed I'd love to see all of Britain. I did spend 2 1/2 days in London whilst on a tour but that was YEARS ago.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By yon Bonnie Banks and by yon Bonnie Braes
> forget exactly how-,
> Where the sun shines bright on Loch Lomond...
> Oh ye'll tak the high road, and I'll tak the low road
> ...


You beat me to it Julie and you even got the first two lines that I forgot about!  :lol:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> You've had more than your share of surgeries. We should be calling you the "bionic" woman :lol: Hope you get over this one quickly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Then they wonder why they get a bad reputation . There must be some good builders out there somewhere


The lot we had were very good bricklayers (father, son & grandson) but they should have stuck to that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is one beautiful view


Anywhere along the banks of Loch Lomond is beautiful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Back home now . I found it easily enough , and we only had to wait a couple of minutes. They did tell him that there was a problem with one eye but he will have to wait to weeks for the results


Glad you found the hospital easily, and fingers crossed the results will be ok.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Mom and I made it


YEA!! Enjoy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Found a photo I forgot to post from our overnight this week.


Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Anywhere along the banks of Loch Lomond is beautiful.


Yes it sure is, very besutiful. Still on our way home from Suracuse. Jamie had to do a bit of shopping before we left.
Had a great time today, was good to meet Denise and put a face to a name. A mini KAP getting to see Darlene and Paula again before I leave in 2 weeks.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey, as of last night!


So beautiful!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I


KateB said:


> The gloaming is the twilight as in.......
> 
> Roaming in the gloaming,
> On the bonnie banks o' Clyde,
> ...


I wondered what that funny noise was I could hear :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - does anyone ever boat on these lochs? --- sam



KateB said:


> Found a photo I forgot to post from our overnight this week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely - does anyone ever boat on these lochs? --- sam


Yes there are a lot of boats on the lochs. Loch Lomond even has an official speed limit now as there was a problem with speed boats zipping up and down!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it sure is, very besutiful. Still on our way home from Suracuse. Jamie had to do a bit of shopping before we left.
> Had a great time today, was good to meet Denise and put a face to a name. A mini KAP getting to see Darlene and Paula again before I leave in 2 weeks.


Safe travels and glad you all had a lovely time 
What are you doing about thanks giving I know you said your daughter was going to take over the cooking but are you going to celebrate early before you leave ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You beat me to it Julie and you even got the first two lines that I forgot about!  :lol:


 :thumbup: lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> So beautiful!!


Thanks Sue!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Does she have Medicare? They have so far paid for almost all of my hip replacement. Perhaps that would help with her knees. I feel so bad when I read about my KP friends and their families who are experiencing pain. You are all in my prayers.


Sue...yes, she has Medicare. I think she's more concerned about her overall health and the ability to bounce back from surgery. She has had several scares with mini-strokes and was in AFib and congestive heart failure earlier this year. Generally, she's doing pretty well now, but doesn't want to chance the surgery and is worried about the need for rehab.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> How beautiful the loch is! Someday I would really like to go to Scotland ; indeed I'd love to see all of Britain. I did spend 2 1/2 days in London whilst on a tour but that was YEARS ago.


I'm in!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Look who came to visit today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes there are a lot of boats on the lochs. Loch Lomond even has an official speed limit now as there was a problem with speed boats zipping up and down!


When I lived there many moons ago, there was a paddle steamer "The Maid of the Loch" that used to bring tourists from Balloch over to Rowardennan, I see on Wikipedia that she is being restored.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


What a bonny lass!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


You are lucky Kate to have such a beautiful cuddly visitor and no I don't mean Caitlyn s mum 😄
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> By yon Bonnie Banks and by yon Bonnie Braes
> forget exactly how-,
> Where the sun shines bright on Loch Lomond...
> Oh ye'll tak the high road, and I'll tak the low road
> ...


That's exactly the one I was thinking of.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


Mum's looking great after such a recent childbirth!! Baby is just as adorable as ever---love the chubby cheeks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie- it always seems slow though till you are past half way.
> I was quite startled when I took the call, I was expecting it in August!
> Auckland's housing situation is known to be one of the worst, anywhere.
> Where abouts is Shirley, out of curiosity?


Shirley is in Duncan, between Victoria & Nanaimo, farther south than Mags


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Safe travels and glad you all had a lovely time
> What are you doing about thanks giving I know you said your daughter was going to take over the cooking but are you going to celebrate early before you leave ?
> Sonja


We celebrated Canadian Thanksgiving at Mum's already. Everyone else is celebrating USA thanksgiving in November. 
I might cook a special meal that day even though it isn't celebrated. Give me a chance to use the oven before preparing the Christmas meal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Why is Trudeau thought of as such a bad guy?


His policies took from the west & gave to the east. Also he was the one who spent millions on making the west have all our signs bilingual when there are few French here while in Quebec they don't have to have any English signs :roll: he also sucked up to Quebec as they threatened separation. The French lost the Battle in 1759 to the English & Canada became a British colony but for some reason they didn't tell the French in Quebec they aren't special but just Canadians & they still get special privileges

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_alienation_in_Canada :roll:


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Yummy food and BIG SMILES


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, all I can remember about song has you in it! On the Bonnie, Bonnie, banks of Loch Lommond.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never heard the first one but the second I remember from my childhood



KateB said:


> The gloaming is the twilight as in.......
> 
> Roaming in the gloaming,
> On the bonnie banks o' Clyde,
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I
> 
> I wondered what that funny noise was I could hear :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yummy food and BIG SMILES


Great pictures, Jaime, I'm glad you all have a great visit.

Kate, Caitlyn is such a cutie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH & have been helping DS today, we cleaned the enclosed deck & garage. The contractor was to take away all his construction mess but didn't do it. They were also to do the roof this fall, said it was too hot in summer so wanted to do it in fall, then took on an insurance job & now say it's too late to do the roof. ( DH thinks they are busy hunting). They won't get a very good recommendation from me. I spent ages trying to clean up grout that was slopped around, it had been mucked around inside too but luckily I went to see the tile job & cleaned that mess before it dried. 
Once we got all that cleaned we dug the deck table & chairs out of the Quonset that my FIL had built, I bought it at the in-laws auction sale but had no place to put it but I thought it should stay in the family. I offered it to our other son but DIL didn't want it. I had to scrub 14 yrs of brd poop & cobwebs off it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am patiently awaiting your trip someday to Georgia.


Matthew and I still talk about it. I am a bit concerned about those poisonous snakes and spiders you keep down there. You would need to keep those critters away from me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yummy food and BIG SMILES


I love this photo and love these ladies. All looking great!! Love those smiles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No I haven't Sam. Don't even know if there are any here in my area though I imagine there Atlanta there are but I am not likel to drive down there.


thewren said:


> have you ever thought of acupuncture? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I have to say that getting this place cleaner and more organized is such a nice feeling I actually am enjoying it in a way. Will admit I have kind of overdone things the past two days and feeling it a good bit tonight. Brantley had done so much for me too.


thewren said:


> cleaning house is never fun regardless of how you look at it. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


What a happy little one, Mum is looking pretty good too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> His policies took from the west & gave to the east. Also he was the one who spent millions on making the west have all our signs bilingual when there are few French here while in Quebec they don't have to have any English signs :roll: he also sucked up to Quebec as they threatened separation. The French lost the Battle in 1759 to the English & Canada became a British colony but for some reason they didn't tell the French in Quebec they aren't special but just Canadians & they still get special privileges
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_alienation_in_Canada :roll:


I see. I think I must have always heard the Quebec cause.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A couple of photos from the drive home from Syracuse after meeting the KP ladies. I was glad to have Jamie drive home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just gave myself a chuckle. I was using some blue spray paint a couple of hours ago. Just looked down at my feet and....I'm becoming a Smurf!
If you don't know what that is it is a cartoon character that used to be pretty popular. In the photo it almost looks like bruising but it is not.

Also said I'd take a picture of Molly our lab/beagle mix. Here she is sleeping in one of the recliners. Ah, such a hard life...LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Couldn't see that even with my magnifying glass! Are you meeting up with Denise?


Yes we met up with Denise, had a wonderful time catching up with Darlene and Paula as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a chubby little angel she is.


KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture of everyone. Looking forward to meeting Denise Nov. 2nd.


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yummy food and BIG SMILES


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I promise to keep those varmits away from you. 


pacer said:


> Matthew and I still talk about it. I am a bit concerned about those poisonous snakes and spiders you keep down there. You would need to keep those critters away from me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice scenery and the food looks good.


NanaCaren said:


> A couple of photos from the drive home from Syracuse after meeting the KP ladies. I was glad to have Jamie drive home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is that where you are meeting Denise & Daralene?
> Hope you have a great visit.


Yes it is 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice scenery and the food looks good.


The food was very good, the company was better though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now you are just being wicked and tempting!!! ROFL That looks delicious with a capital d! Quick let me grab a napkin to catch the drool.


NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is 👍👍


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is a photo of the new living room....still working on the pictures on the walls and the drapes. The sheers have got to go!! They are about 30 years old and with bright sunlight every morning,they are bleached out and probably would fray if I tried to clean them. I hope the room looks as warm yet bright and cheery as it feels in person.
> 
> We just heard that the family room furniture is in the warehouse to be delivered in early November. Everything is coming together!
> 
> ...


It looks lovely. Happy Anniversary to a wonderful couple! Enjoy your special day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now you are just being wicked and tempting!!! ROFL That looks delicious with a capital d! Quick let me grab a napkin to catch the drool.


Nooooo not me, I would never do that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finished reading page 69 tonight, but I am dozing off while reading. So off to sleep I go. Busy week for me. Matthew is teaching Kumihimo on Saturday so I am getting him ready for that. I would love to comment more, but I really need some sleep right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey, as of last night!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is 👍👍


I think I gained a pound just looking at the pictures :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yummy food and BIG SMILES


Thank you for pix. Looks like wonderful gathering. Wish I was there!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Caitlin is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks good julie. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are going to grow the Lemon and Orange I bought on their plot, rather than shifting them twice, I feel that more than pays Hori for the work he has done so far. I will keep the Lime to plant after the building is completed.
> Oh and by the way I got a phone call this afternoon that the Insulation team is turning up at about 8-30 in the morning. I told them that was very short notice!


Short notice indeed, but at least they are finally coming. 
Sounds like you neighbors are much more helpful and enjoyable than the lady and her daughter that you had in the other place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I agree 100% !! I live inan English speaking country, I should not have to press 1 for English.[/q
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is 👍👍


YUM!!
Hope you all had a great visit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami! It is a hard one- I don't often explode- but I had just had an absolute bellyful of pussy footing around her sensitivities- I am not any longer that young- I need to be with people who care, and are prepared to listen to me- she has her opinion of me- which is not spectacularly nice, but that I have suspected for a long time. If I go to my grave without speaking again it will be her loss. I understand only too well how very deep-seated her problems with me are, I keep saying the only one I can change is me.


Understanding doesn't make it any easier, I know. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh yes- this brother was always the really warm one, and Lisa has many of his qualities. I have also many cousins in Scotland who have been very kind. Not that Alexander does not care- he is just much more reserved.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is an excellent little book- especially for encouraging one to branch out and design for one's self.


I am glad I chose it then!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I too am glad the girl scouts can use it. Amy may have found a home for the rest of my craft things as well, the ones I'm not keeping that is. 😁👍 it was horrifying and sad.
> Hugs back to you


Horrifying on an epic scale.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad I did not go home that day- I don't think I would have had the courage to leave the house knowing how bad the flood was. Ringo could have floated away - I have never taken him swimming, he is better at leaping.
> Will play the plumbing issues by ear.- it is an expensive business, and I don't want to abuse his kindness.


Certainly. But if it is an emergency, you will know who to call for help in a hurry. One never wants to abuse kindness. And I hope you never need that kind of help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Short notice indeed, but at least they are finally coming.
> Sounds like you neighbors are much more helpful and enjoyable than the lady and her daughter that you had in the other place.


I am back on good terms with all my old neighbours, apart from the Agent.
The Insulation is all done and vacuumed up- apparently it is made from old plastic bottles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Understanding doesn't make it any easier, I know. Hugs.


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The one I love is "press 1 for English", I'm in the USA, the national language is English, why should I have to push a button for that one, it should be a given. :roll: :?


I so totally agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad I chose it then!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Guernsey Queen. I like it👍
> 
> Slept well last night. After my post this morning I fell back asleep with Deuce and slept til almost 1pm.
> Got to the bank. Picked up Gage after school and went for groceries.
> ...


I am glad you got some good sleep,.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Certainly. But if it is an emergency, you will know who to call for help in a hurry. One never wants to abuse kindness. And I hope you never need that kind of help!


Indeed not, with luck.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It was a deliberate decision, Tami, I've confirmed this morning that Nasir would like the rent to go up again in December- it will be very tight- but I will get there somehow! I had to cut back what I was spending on the phone, could not cut any more from the food budget.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you very much. DH has been sneezing since we were at the nursery...thought it was just allergies to all the mums, etc., but he's still sniffling and beginning a cough so I may need to go back to the store to get the Throat Coat Tea! Poor Baby.


Don't forget the 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon mixed into 1 Tablespoon of honey 3 times a day for 3 days!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A wooly worm is a caterpillar, very fuzzy. Not sure what it is the larva of...would have to google it, though I've seen them all my life!


And black with a reddish brown middle, which varies depending on the severity of the winter to come.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm just very glad that you will still be here with us, you are much loved Julie and we would more than miss you.


Well said! I agree!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh my little dog is a great helper too. If I am not paying enough attention to him he will come and curl up beside me all lovey dovey and then take off with my ball of yarn when I am not looking.


Sneeky little thing. :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do have skype - i just don't have it open very often - i should just turn it on and leave it. if i know someone is going to call i will turn it on but it tends to slow my system down if i leave it on all the time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> For that matter Sam- are you connected to it?- I tried to call you, yesterday, but it went to message, and then I chose to take the toll bar a little early, rather than have the hassle of waiting all over again to get through to the company.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have an account at the library- haven't been back since the day a woman threatened me, and the Librarian sat and let her get away with it.


Oh my, I think I would probably stay away also, it's too bad that she let that happen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering that too 😄 Then Tammi ( I think ) mentioned something about a woolly bear but I'm still non the wiser


The woolly worm and the woolly bear are the same thing. Catapiler.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am a great list maker when it comes to extra chores I want to get done and put a time allotment on each one. I guess I like playing games with myself. Makes it more interesting😉
> Should be getting my beauty sleep and making myself a list of what I hope to accomplish tomorrow😀


 I like a written list as it tries to keep me on task, but it gives a something visual for me to answer too, I don't like to look at it and not see the check marks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cute is she - look at those rosy cheeks. --- sam



KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, here's a pic of Daisy May, she sweet and smart, she loves to come see Buster.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Unfortunately, one of the horrible affects of the chemo; they do mix in some meds to reduce the stomach upsets, but it's seldom as effective as it needs to be. So sorry the treatment is leaving him weaker.
> 
> Is he able to tolerate replacement nutrition drinks such as Ensure, etc.? Our SIL was able to keep those down while in treatment. We also found some other items that his stomach could handle. Toast, dry scrambled eggs (made with as little butter as possible), old fashioned oatmeal made with apple juice (this surprised me), and weak powdered drinks (Pedialyte...Gatorade..) in warm water with some lemon.
> 
> I hope he gets through the rest of this treatment okay and then can work toward putting on some weight. I'm glad you were able to see him and he was able to be out and about.


I was going to ask the same thing, if the Ensure or others would maybe help, Chemo is so hard on the body. 
I echo your hopes also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I agree!....I feel myself climbing up on the proverbial soap box.


Gwen, that soap box is getting crowded, seems there are plenty of us that feel this way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i want to drive highway 17 - sounds like my kind of roadtrip. --- sam --- i probaboy wouod be inclined to allow quebec to go its own way and let them sink or swim.



Bonnie7591 said:


> His policies took from the west & gave to the east. Also he was the one who spent millions on making the west have all our signs bilingual when there are few French here while in Quebec they don't have to have any English signs :roll: he also sucked up to Quebec as they threatened separation. The French lost the Battle in 1759 to the English & Canada became a British colony but for some reason they didn't tell the French in Quebec they aren't special but just Canadians & they still get special privileges
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_alienation_in_Canada :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....here's a hug for all of us! Pass it around; just wrap your arms around yourself and squeeze!
> {{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}


Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And hugs back at you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....here's a hug for all of us! Pass it around; just wrap your arms around yourself and squeeze!
> {{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in! (((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a good suggestion. DH has a friend whose wife is one (massage therapist of sorts) and the friend says I should let her give me a treatment. I may just take them up on it. Need to find out what she charges first.


Gwen, it will make a noticable difference. I know it does with my fibromyalgia. I need to go more often than I do, but forget. I think where I go they charge $60 for an hour? I tend to watch my email for specials and then buy myself gift certificates for later use.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a good suggestion. DH has a friend whose wife is one (massage therapist of sorts) and the friend says I should let her give me a treatment. I may just take them up on it. Need to find out what she charges first.


Check with your insurance, some have allowances for a certain number of massages per year, I know Blue Cross/Blue Shield has 13 per calendar year at a chiropractors office. One of my friends used hers faithfully. 
If not, your doc might be able to prescribe it for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well said! I agree!


Thanks, Tami.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, it will make a noticable difference. I know it does with my fibromyalgia. I need to go more often than I do, but forget. I think where I go they charge $60 for an hour? I tend to watch my email for specials and then buy myself gift certificates for later use.


Would be a good Christmas gift too, from daughters or grands maybe...
My boss got us all massage gift certificates on year for Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do have skype - i just don't have it open very often - i should just turn it on and leave it. if i know someone is going to call i will turn it on but it tends to slow my system down if i leave it on all the time. --- sam


Probably best to PM you, I try not to have too many windows open at a time, at least one knows when you have read it! Unlike an email.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I think I would probably stay away also, it's too bad that she let that happen.


Probably scared the woman would turn on her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey, as of last night!


Looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, here's a pic of Daisy May, she sweet and smart, she loves to come see Buster.


Lovely pup! I like tri-colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Looking good!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Of course to us knitters that isn't funny. Speaking of little dogs one of my little ones is curled up with me in the recliner now. This is Mario; chihuahua/jack russel mix. Leila my Lab/chow mix is on the floor in the background. Next to me in the red recliner is Truman the chihuahua.


Awe, and they all look so comfortable too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely pup! I like tri-colours!


Thought you'd like her. 
They had the second litter yesterday, these will be part Australian Shepherd as well as the Corgi, so David may get one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are all four dogs yours? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Julie, here's a pic of Daisy May, she sweet and smart, she loves to come see Buster.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Probably scared the woman would turn on her.


Didn't think of that, you are probably correct.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - i just realized the one dog is a cat. --- sam --- no - i have decided it is daisy mae. duh!



Poledra65 said:


> Julie, here's a pic of Daisy May, she sweet and smart, she loves to come see Buster.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely.....you are about 200 miles closer, so Kaye Jo; if we eat and drink it all before you get here, I'll just make more.


 Sounds good to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought you'd like her.
> They had the second litter yesterday, these will be part Australian Shepherd as well as the Corgi, so David may get one.


Interesting mix- should also be intelligent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Didn't think of that, you are probably correct.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> are all four dogs yours? --- sam


No, the pup passed out on its side, is Marlas new puppy, Daisy May, the corgi pup.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm off to take my husband to the diabetic unit he has to get his eyes checked so I think we will have some fun as firstly it's at a hospital I've never been to ( think I can now write a brochure on hospitals in this area ) so will have to find out exactly were it is and secondly he will have blurred vision for a while to go with not being able to raise his arm so hopefully it's not to far from the car park


Oh my, I hope that the adventure was uneventful, and that you had no trouble finding the hospital.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Mom and I made it


I'm so jealous, I think the closest one to us is at least 3 hours away in Denver.
And to get to visit with everyone on top of it, oh man, hope you all had a fabulous time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just finished page 81. It's midnight, and I am ready for bed. Hugs and prayers to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> It looks lovely. Happy Anniversary to a wonderful couple! Enjoy your special day.


Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my new word of the day - i think mags and bonnie will like it 

kakistocracy - 

\kak-uh-STOK-ruh-see\ 
noun
1. government by the worst persons; a form of government in which the worst persons are in power.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh - i just realized the one dog is a cat. --- sam --- no - i have decided it is daisy mae. duh!


LOL, no, there is no cat in there, just Buster the big whale on the floor, 
Mocha the Italian greyhound and Daisy. 
The pic with the foot has Pico the Italian greyhound beside me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> we lived on the banks, to the left of Kate's photo.


That is so cool!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey, as of last night!


That is looking fabulous! You are getting quite a bit done. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so jealous, I think the closest one to us is at least 3 hours away in Denver.
> And to get to visit with everyone on top of it, oh man, hope you all had a fabulous time.


We had a wonderful time, good food good company and a good day out as well. Meaning no driving in snow with minimal rain. 
Jamie and I went to the build a bear workshop, she got herself a dog. 
This was the first time I'd been to the Cheese cake Factory.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the Tumeric Tea and Golden Milk recipes. I've copied them from the links you gave and since I have about a pound of organic fresh tumeric will give it a try.


Thanks from me too, that was what I forgot to respond too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

oops double post &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128563;&#128563;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We had a wonderful time, good food good company and a good day out as well. Meaning no driving in snow with minimal rain.
> Jamie and I went to the build a bear workshop, she got herself a dog.
> This was the first time I'd been to the Cheese cake Factory.


Oh what fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is so cool!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is looking fabulous! You are getting quite a bit done. :thumbup:


Thanks Kaye Jo!
It has gone very slowly today- I have been feeling rather tired for some reason.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh what fun!


Yes it was I even splurged and bought myself a warm sweater that will work as a jacket for me this winter. I'll see if I can get my iPad to connect and post a pic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


Awe, she's growing so fast, and is just a total cutie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was I even splurged and bought myself a warm sweater that will work as a jacket for me this winter. I'll see if I can get my iPad to connect and post a pic.


That should ward off the chills!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I still talk about it. I am a bit concerned about those poisonous snakes and spiders you keep down there. You would need to keep those critters away from me.


LOL! I am giggling, don't worry Mary, they are mostly just as scared of you as you are of them. I do understand your concern though, but it's so funny, 15 years in Texas and I never saw a snake except one water moccasin baby by the creek, then moved to Wyoming and saw two rattlers in 5 minutes. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was I even splurged and bought myself a warm sweater that will work as a jacket for me this winter. I'll see if I can get my iPad to connect and post a pic.


Ooh, I like!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A couple of photos from the drive home from Syracuse after meeting the KP ladies. I was glad to have Jamie drive home.


So nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lookin' good caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was I even splurged and bought myself a warm sweater that will work as a jacket for me this winter. I'll see if I can get my iPad to connect and post a pic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting mix- should also be intelligent.


That's my hope anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, nice sweater.

Kaye, cute pups


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am back on good terms with all my old neighbours, apart from the Agent.
> The Insulation is all done and vacuumed up- apparently it is made from old plastic bottles.


That is good on all counts, I don't think I'd be too upset about not being on good terms with that agent though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished reading page 69 tonight, but I am dozing off while reading. So off to sleep I go. Busy week for me. Matthew is teaching Kumihimo on Saturday so I am getting him ready for that. I would love to comment more, but I really need some sleep right now.


It is so good that Matthew is doing quite a bit of teaching, I'm so excited for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I just got caught up on Haven, and was going to watch Saturdays episode of Dr. Who, but I think it will wait until tomorrow, I'm going to bed. 
Sweet dreams everyone, laced with love and hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That should ward off the chills!


Yes it should, I especially like the pockets. 👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I like!!! :thumbup:


Thank you, it is similar to one I wanted to knit. Now I don't have too. 😁


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lookin' good caren. --- sam


Thank you Sam.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just got caught up on Haven, and was going to watch Saturdays episode of Dr. Who, but I think it will wait until tomorrow, I'm going to bed.
> Sweet dreams everyone, laced with love and hugs.


Good night sleep well. Heading to bed myself. 
Love and hugs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> A couple of photos from the drive home from Syracuse after meeting the KP ladies. I was glad to have Jamie drive home.


Another lovely view and the food looks delicious

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yummy food and BIG SMILES


Wonderful picture of 5 happy ladies


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just gave myself a chuckle. I was using some blue spray paint a couple of hours ago. Just looked down at my feet and....I'm becoming a Smurf!
> If you don't know what that is it is a cartoon character that used to be pretty popular. In the photo it almost looks like bruising but it is not.
> 
> Also said I'd take a picture of Molly our lab/beagle mix. Here she is sleeping in one of the recliners. Ah, such a hard life...LOL


Well I finally got rid of the Loch Lomand song only to be replaced by the smurf song 😄
Molly looks so comfy there.you have beautiful dogs Gwen

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is 👍👍


Now that's just not playing nice Caren tempting us like that when we can't have 😄 How does one chose which one to have from all of them I would still be there eating 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Finished reading page 69 tonight, but I am dozing off while reading. So off to sleep I go. Busy week for me. Matthew is teaching Kumihimo on Saturday so I am getting him ready for that. I would love to comment more, but I really need some sleep right now.


Hope you get a good nights sleep Mary

Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - i just finished a jigsaw puzzle - Urquhart Castle in Loch Ness - have you ever been there? --- sam--- a little early for you to be up yet.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi to all, hope everyone is coping with life okay.

Not sure what happened to my version of the summary but there were gaps for names, so not sure what is happening/happened for who. Thoughts winging their way to you all.

Sam, had a chuckle at Bentley, so typical behaviour at that age.

Been busy with life here, just sat through a short (thankfully) but noisy on uninsulated roof. Busy crocheting amigurami toys for market stall as well as cotton beanies. As well as charity knitting and crochet. And time spent playing games. (clash of Kings is addictive)

Looked into updating laptop today, not in price range I can afford so will wait. do have request in with Santa for a 20" tablet with keyboard. will have to wait and see. 

Intend to spend more time on here, if I can but given it is so late in week, may try for more next week.

Sam, bookmarked or copied about 4 recipes. Yum yum


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, here's a pic of Daisy May, she sweet and smart, she loves to come see Buster.


More cute pictures . Not surprising I like TP, the pictures alone would make me want to visit time after time 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm on page 52 so am going to try just reading and not commenting.
Out all day yesterday -including going to Vicky's new place (the settlement went through as expected with out any hassles at all). Been out at Kp group today, shopped and then put for my brothers birthday tonight. Tomorrow I will be at Vicky's place for a around 5 hours while carpet is laid. The coffee with Maryanne- she suggested eveinignmeal but I said going from Vickys plac eto her was better so I could just come home and no worry about going out. As I will then be helping uicky and Brett the next day with the move and the Market on Sunday I could do with a few hours free!
At least tomorrow I should be able to just sit and knit for much of the time while at Vicky's!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I hope that the adventure was uneventful, and that you had no trouble finding the hospital.


No trouble , found easier than I thought .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just got caught up on Haven, and was going to watch Saturdays episode of Dr. Who, but I think it will wait until tomorrow, I'm going to bed.
> Sweet dreams everyone, laced with love and hugs.


I ve been watching Haven and Dr who too , although I'm still not sure I like this doctor but I keep watching for some reason
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Of course to us knitters that isn't funny. Speaking of little dogs one of my little ones is curled up with me in the recliner now. This is Mario; chihuahua/jack russel mix. Leila my Lab/chow mix is on the floor in the background. Next to me in the red recliner is Truman the chihuahua.


Awe they are so cute😀 so do,you have 4 dogs Gwen?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooo...like the idea of thinking a a game to play with yourself. Will try to adopt that attitude once I get it set up. Hmmmmm perhaps reward myself with X-number of minutes knitting time.....this is beginning to sound like fun


Well I am ashamed to say I did nothing in the house today but I only have a couple of inches left to do on the scarf.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....here's a hug for all of us! Pass it around; just wrap your arms around yourself and squeeze!
> {{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}


I am in


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bonnie - We would have been better off with a minority government but as you know, we now have a majority Liberal government. Sure hope he doesn't take after his father. I'm afraid I didn't have much use for him. We can only hope for the best.
> 
> Gwen - you did a great job on the headboard. I've always wanted to try doing this but never have.
> 
> Mel - did you watch the Jays game last night. It's now 3:1 for Kansas. Heartbreaking. Hopefully they'll pull up their socks tonight.


I am feeling pretty good about our new government. I hope to continue to feel that way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sugar/Cathy....but I still have legs & feet and can move so am keepin on keepin on.  By the way so glad you mom is doing better. It must be a big relief for you.


I like your attitude and thanks it has been a huge relief that she getting such good care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is a link leading to info about the wooly bear caterpillars and weather predicting. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.almanac.com/content/predicting-winter-weather-woolly-bear-caterpillars


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Of course to us knitters that isn't funny. Speaking of little dogs one of my little ones is curled up with me in the recliner now. This is Mario; chihuahua/jack russel mix. Leila my Lab/chow mix is on the floor in the background. Next to me in the red recliner is Truman the chihuahua.


Aaaww


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


Oh my goodness what a little sweetheart. She looks like such a happy baby.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi to all, hope everyone is coping with life okay.
> 
> Not sure what happened to my version of the summary but there were gaps for names, so not sure what is happening/happened for who. Thoughts winging their way to you all.
> 
> ...


 Hello Heather nice to hear from you . Sounds like you have been very busy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Well I am ashamed to say I did nothing in the house today but I only have a couple of inches left to do on the scarf.


Had a nice day then 😄
Only thing we know for certain is that the housework will be still there waiting for us


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley is in Duncan, between Victoria & Nanaimo, farther south than Mags


Yes Julie Bonnie is right. We are not far north at all we have mild winters. Last year we had no snow at all. Some years we get a bit but it is usually gone in a few days because the snow turns to rain.
Our daughter in Edmonton and I am sure Bonnie too laugh at us when it is on the news how cold it is if we dip to -5 or so.😉


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yummy food and BIG SMILES


So who is who?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH & have been helping DS today, we cleaned the enclosed deck & garage. The contractor was to take away all his construction mess but didn't do it. They were also to do the roof this fall, said it was too hot in summer so wanted to do it in fall, then took on an insurance job & now say it's too late to do the roof. ( DH thinks they are busy hunting). They won't get a very good recommendation from me. I spent ages trying to clean up grout that was slopped around, it had been mucked around inside too but luckily I went to see the tile job & cleaned that mess before it dried.
> Once we got all that cleaned we dug the deck table & chairs out of the Quonset that my FIL had built, I bought it at the in-laws auction sale but had no place to put it but I thought it should stay in the family. I offered it to our other son but DIL didn't want it. I had to scrub 14 yrs of brd poop & cobwebs off it.


Wow big jobs. I was so lazy today😒


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> did you know that if you get too close to a wooly worm you run the danger of getting their fur in your eyes - they are barbed like little hooks - i don't think adults get that close but i remember as a child picking them up so i could look at them closer. this is your trivia for the day. lol --- sam


Thanks for the days lesson. :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nooooo not me, I would never do that.


But you did😋😋😋😋


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely lunch with Denise, Paula, Jamie and Caren. How lovely to talk in person with Denise, a beautiful lady. Amazing how we felt like we'd known each other for a long time but she was so surprised that we were all short. That's one thing the avatars don't show. We laughed about the fact that we would warn others not to meet up with anyone from online. Just such a great time and yet sad time when we had to say good-bye. I was so thrilled to be able to see Caren before she leaves, so it was good-bye in many ways. A happy time for Caren for sure. There is a picture that will get posted and if not, I can post the one Jamie texted to me. What an honor to meet someone all the way from Australia, and to think Denise took the time to meet up with us when she has family in the area and so much to do and see. Have a wonderful visit with the time remaining Denise and a safe trip home. Bon Voyage Caren. May the coming years bring you happiness and many, many years full of love.


How wonderful that you all had such a nice time. 

Safe travels Denise.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> The gloaming is the twilight as in.......
> 
> Roaming in the gloaming,
> On the bonnie banks o' Clyde,
> ...


Ah the memories of that song! My dad was Scottish and I have been there also. Thanks for sharing Kate and Julie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


Aaaww just look at her! She is adorable.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> my new word of the day - i think mags and bonnie will like it
> 
> kakistocracy -
> 
> ...


Not too sure I will remember that one Sam!! I sure hope our Provincial Government changes next time, should try to remember that word.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yummy food and BIG SMILES


Lovely photos of you all. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The food was very good, the company was better though.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was I even splurged and bought myself a warm sweater that will work as a jacket for me this winter. I'll see if I can get my iPad to connect and post a pic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi to all, hope everyone is coping with life okay.
> 
> Not sure what happened to my version of the summary but there were gaps for names, so not sure what is happening/happened for who. Thoughts winging their way to you all.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Heather.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had a nice day then 😄
> Only thing we know for certain is that the housework will be still there waiting for us


I did Sonya. I keep hoping when I have to go out that when I return the little house fairies would have been and cleaned but that never seems to happen. 
Have to go out for a bit in the morning and then knitting at the school in the afternoon and grocery shopping after so not much is going to get done tomorrow either.
We have had quite a bit of rain lately but supposed to have sunshine for a few days so hope to get my throws and pillows in the living room washed and hung outside this weekend. Love the fresh smell. Will probably have to,pop them in the dryer for a bit to fluff them up because it will only be about 13 out.
Noticed today too that the window behind the couch is covered in nose prints from some little man who jumps up on the back of the couch to look out the window to see if anyone is here. He thinks people only come here to see him and runs to grab a toy if someone is in the driveway 🐶


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's my hope anyway.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is good on all counts, I don't think I'd be too upset about not being on good terms with that agent though.


Would not be concerned if I never saw him again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it should, I especially like the pockets. 👍


That is good!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another lovely view and the food looks delicious
> 
> Sonja


The view is always lovely along here I just don't care for the drive, it seems to take ages. Mine was best salad I've had in a while that wasn't at home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now that's just not playing nice Caren tempting us like that when we can't have 😄 How does one chose which one to have from all of them I would still be there eating
> Sonja


I ordered three pieces so I could have a bite of each, after taking a lactase pill. Took the rest home, Jamie and Amy's daughter shared the rest. I really wanted to try the mango lime cheese cake as well but figured I'd best not. I might try to make it dairy free.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> I did Sonya. I keep hoping when I have to go out that when I return the little house fairies would have been and cleaned but that never seems to happen.
> Have to go out for a bit in the morning and then knitting at the school in the afternoon and grocery shopping after so not much is going to get done tomorrow either.
> We have had quite a bit of rain lately but supposed to have sunshine for a few days so hope to get my throws and pillows in the living room washed and hung outside this weekend. Love the fresh smell. Will probably have to,pop them in the dryer for a bit to fluff them up because it will only be about 13 out.
> Noticed today too that the window behind the couch is covered in nose prints from some little man who jumps up on the back of the couch to look out the window to see if anyone is here. He thinks people only come here to see him and runs to grab a toy if someone is in the driveway 🐶


I keep hoping them house elves will visit me to but they never do . I've got my 
Laundry washed and hanging on the line right now perfect weather to get it dry sunshine with a slight breeze 
I have just had a nice visit to an elderly care home were I took all my straight needles that I don't use now and some free knitting patterns that I downloaded the manager who I spoke too was happy to let me take them as they had yarn but a shortage of needles . Also gave one lady the details of how to make my knitted sandals and frosty booties as she was fed up with knitting hat and scarves . I promised to go back and take a look when she has made some . Got a funny feeling hers will look far better than mine 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I ordered three pieces so I could have a bite of each, after taking a lactase pill. Took the rest home, Jamie and Amy's daughter shared the rest. I really wanted to try the mango lime cheese cake as well but figured I'd best not. I might try to make it dairy free.


I laughed when I read how SAMs grandson reacted to seeing the ice cream but now I know exactly how he felt

Was your drive a long one ? I hate driving on busy motorways . I pull my elbows in as if I can make the car smaller when I'm going past the big trucks 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I laughed when I read how SAMs grandson reacted to seeing the ice cream but now I know exactly how he felt
> 
> Was your drive a long one ? I hate driving on busy motorways . I pull my elbows in as if I can make the car smaller when I'm going past the big trucks
> Sonja


In my case the drive was 1 1/2 hrs, so not too long but wonderful to meet Denise and say good-bye to Caren for Paula and me. I don't like driving on highways and take side roads here but going to Syracuse it was highway all the way to where we met and lots and lots of big trucks. I white-knuckled it and reminded myself to breathe and relax. Mind you, Denise and her DH are driving on a different side of the road, if I have that right, and not used to the roads here, so BRAVO to them. Surely put me to shame.

I want to add that Jamie it was also a joy to see Jamie. She was so interesting telling experiences she has been having at work and we really enjoyed seeing her. Of course it is a sure thing that we will have pictures if she is with us, so thanks to her and the waitress we sure to memorialize the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey, as of last night!


How beautiful Julie. I so admire your knitting.

I know how you love opera and thought you might enjoy this singer and any others of you who want to listen in. Hope this link copies correctly:
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=Dilber+opera+singer

Her name is Dilber Yunus, a Chinese coloratura and one of the purest sweet voices. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - i just finished a jigsaw puzzle - Urquhart Castle in Loch Ness - have you ever been there? --- sam--- a little early for you to be up yet.


I've been to Loch Ness (and visited the Nessie Exhibition - all about the monster :shock: ) but I haven't been to Urquhart Castle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've been to Loch Ness (and visited the Nessie Exhibition - all about the monster :shock: ) but I haven't been to Urquhart Castle.


Thanks so much for all the beautiful photos and just love your DGD. Those sure are kissable cheeks.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


What a sweetheart she is!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> So who is who?


From left to right - Cashmeregma, GrandmaPaula, PJ_loves_Crochet, Nanacaren and Nicho.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I lived there many moons ago, there was a paddle steamer "The Maid of the Loch" that used to bring tourists from Balloch over to Rowardennan, I see on Wikipedia that she is being restored.


That looks like it would be a lot of fun. Did it cruise the loch or was it a portto port steamer?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH & have been helping DS today, we cleaned the enclosed deck & garage. The contractor was to take away all his construction mess but didn't do it. They were also to do the roof this fall, said it was too hot in summer so wanted to do it in fall, then took on an insurance job & now say it's too late to do the roof. ( DH thinks they are busy hunting). They won't get a very good recommendation from me. I spent ages trying to clean up grout that was slopped around, it had been mucked around inside too but luckily I went to see the tile job & cleaned that mess before it dried.
> Once we got all that cleaned we dug the deck table & chairs out of the Quonset that my FIL had built, I bought it at the in-laws auction sale but had no place to put it but I thought it should stay in the family. I offered it to our other son but DIL didn't want it. I had to scrub 14 yrs of brd poop & cobwebs off it.


WOW! You are one busy lady!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A couple of photos from the drive home from Syracuse after meeting the KP ladies. I was glad to have Jamie drive home.


Sounds like y'all had a marvelous get together!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> So who is who?


far left is me, so left to right:
me, grandmapaula, PJ's lovescrotchet, NanaCaren, and Nicho

Now mind you, I am going to say that I was closer to the camera and it must have a bit of a wide angle to it. Either that or I am way bigger than I think. Might be a little of both. :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I see it was answered above, but leaving it in for the wide angle theory and closer to the lens. :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: The one with the food has Nicho and I equal distance from the camera so my theory isn't working. :-( :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: Ok, this is too funny, still think I'm closer. Think Nicho is the same as Grandmapaula, and I'm closer. Too funny.

DH just called down to me and he had apparently set his alarm for PM instead of AM so I have to do his green tea in a thermos for him. If he'd just come to bed earlier he would wake up easier. I thought I heard the water going upstairs so thought he was up. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Sounds like y'all had a marvelous get together!


It really was!!!!

Nicho's DH was wonderful and wandered around the mall for all that time and according to Nicho, he probably found a cafe and a newspaper as we visited for so long. How nice of him to drive her and then wait around like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Panic. I did a book from my photos of the musical and iPhoto is different and now I can't find it. Hadn't ordered it because I needed to proof read it and now it is gone and so are the photos and the last import. I feel sick. Had some really good shots. Right now the circle is just going around and around and I can't even search. The Last Import isn't even showing. Completely different set up. I'm not happy.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was I even splurged and bought myself a warm sweater that will work as a jacket for me this winter. I'll see if I can get my iPad to connect and post a pic.


Looking lovely in that warm sweater-jacket!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Panic. I did a book from my photos of the musical and iPhoto is different and now I can't find it. Hadn't ordered it because I needed to proof read it and now it is gone and so are the photos and the last import. I feel sick. Had some really good shots. Right now the circle is just going around and around and I can't even search. The Last Import isn't even showing. Completely different set up. I'm not happy.


Oh dear! Wish i could help you out but I'm completely unfamiliar with i-anything. "They" say that nothing is ever completely lost on a hard drive so there might be a way to locate it if you can find a technician.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I laughed when I read how SAMs grandson reacted to seeing the ice cream but now I know exactly how he felt
> 
> Was your drive a long one ? I hate driving on busy motorways . I pull my elbows in as if I can make the car smaller when I'm going past the big trucks
> Sonja


I don't mean to tease when posting food, I got used to sending ohitos to a friend of mine. He wound send me recipes to try out and I'd show him how it turned out.

It is about an hour drive, not long at all. I am getting used to driving on busy roads. I used to do the samething, I am not fond of passing the big trucks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute dog. Especially love the 2nd picture.


Poledra65 said:


> Julie, here's a pic of Daisy May, she sweet and smart, she loves to come see Buster.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the picture of you! Also love the sweater.


NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was I even splurged and bought myself a warm sweater that will work as a jacket for me this winter. I'll see if I can get my iPad to connect and post a pic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja. THey are our family for sure.


Swedenme said:


> Well I finally got rid of the Loch Lomand song only to be replaced by the smurf song 😄
> Molly looks so comfy there.you have beautiful dogs Gwen
> 
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't mean to tease when posting food, I got used to sending ohitos to a friend of mine. He wound send me recipes to try out and I'd show him how it turned out.
> 
> It is about an hour drive, not long at all. I am getting used to driving on busy roads. I used to do the samething, I am not fond of passing the big trucks.


I was the one teasing Caren I love your pictures. Really miss your coffee ones have to remind myself now to make one 😄 Although this time I've got a nice hot chocolate drink in my hands along with a chocolate brownie well I did have a chocolate brownie in my hand Now just crumbs don't know where that disappeared to so quickly 😜
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Try typing in search what you named it if you can remember the name. Might work.


siouxann said:


> Oh dear! Wish i could help you out but I'm completely unfamiliar with i-anything. "They" say that nothing is ever completely lost on a hard drive so there might be a way to locate it if you can find a technician.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now, now....I was teasing you. I love the food pictures. I've never been to the cheesecake factory. There are some in Atlanta. As much as I love cheesecake I would probably just move in and eat myelf to death. LOL


NanaCaren said:


> I don't mean to tease when posting food, I got used to sending ohitos to a friend of mine. He wound send me recipes to try out and I'd show him how it turned out.
> 
> It is about an hour drive, not long at all. I am getting used to driving on busy roads. I used to do the samething, I am not fond of passing the big trucks.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, all I can remember about song has you in it! On the Bonnie, Bonnie, banks of Loch Lommond.


And here's another -
Roamin' in the gloamin' on the Bonnie banks of Clyde,
Roamin' in the gloamin' wi' my lassie by my side,
That's the time that I love best
When the sun has gone to rest ( or is it "in the west" ??)
Roamin in the gloamin' with my lassie.

I've always assumed gloaming was the glow of the last rays of the sun, but please correct me if its not!

EDIT just read on to see that Kate has already given you the proper version, sorry for the repetition; now I'm going back to catch up! :-o


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How beautiful Julie. I so admire your knitting.
> 
> I know how you love opera and thought you might enjoy this singer and any others of you who want to listen in. Hope this link copies correctly:
> http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=Dilber+opera+singer
> ...


Had not picked that she was Chinese- had not read your whole post- very lovely voice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> That looks like it would be a lot of fun. Did it cruise the loch or was it a portto port steamer?


Went across the Loch from town to hamlet - but I remember it being a summer thing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, healing energy sent your way.
> Sonja, yes darn song is playing with my brain.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I agree 100% !! I live inan English speaking country, I should not have to press 1 for English.[/q
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Up to page 85 - Had another bad night. Didn't get to sleep until 5 a.m. so I'm rather sluggish this morning. Must go and have my shower and then start to clean up the deck in prep for the cold weather.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It really was!!!!
> 
> Nicho's DH was wonderful and wandered around the mall for all that time and according to Nicho, he probably found a cafe and a newspaper as we visited for so long. How nice of him to drive her and then wait around like that.


Jamie and I got up say a quick hello to Denise and her DH when we were heading to the build a bear shop.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Went across the Loch from town to hamlet - but I remember it being a summer thing.


I think it would be fun to go on a boat like that. At one time they had a paddle wheeler on the Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon for day & dinner cruises but I never had an opportunity to go. Of course here boatsmhave to be pulled out of the water in winter as the ice gets several feet deep.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I hope you can retrieve your photos, technology is wonderful when it works but all bad when things go wrong.
Im glad you got safely to & from your meet up with Denise & all the others. Here there are many big trucks on the road hauling crude oil from wells to the batteries & farmers hauling grain to the terminals ( our local elevators were closed & railways taken out so now we have to haul a minimum Of 60 miles) so I think nothing of driving on a road filled with them. 

Julie, I think if rents here were like yours there would be many out on the street, $1600/month is more than many get for pensions.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, hope you can recover your photos.
Sonja, love your humor. It is a scientific fact that brownies disappear from my hand and reappear on my hips.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, hope you can recover your photos.
> Sonja, love your humor. It is a scientific fact that brownies disappear from my hand and reappear on my hips.


So that's were it disappeared too😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Panic. I did a book from my photos of the musical and iPhoto is different and now I can't find it. Hadn't ordered it because I needed to proof read it and now it is gone and so are the photos and the last import. I feel sick. Had some really good shots. Right now the circle is just going around and around and I can't even search. The Last Import isn't even showing. Completely different set up. I'm not happy.


Sorry to hear this Daralene I hope you can get them all back 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, hope you can recover your photos.
> Sonja, love your humor. It is a scientific fact that brownies disappear from my hand and reappear on my hips.


 :lol: :lol: Mine too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey heather - good to hear from you - hope santa brings you what you want. let us know about the recipes when you try them. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi to all, hope everyone is coping with life okay.
> 
> Not sure what happened to my version of the summary but there were gaps for names, so not sure what is happening/happened for who. Thoughts winging their way to you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture when finished - please? --- sam



mags7 said:


> Well I am ashamed to say I did nothing in the house today but I only have a couple of inches left to do on the scarf.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks to that warm pacific current. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Yes Julie Bonnie is right. We are not far north at all we have mild winters. Last year we had no snow at all. Some years we get a bit but it is usually gone in a few days because the snow turns to rain.
> Our daughter in Edmonton and I am sure Bonnie too laugh at us when it is on the news how cold it is if we dip to -5 or so.😉


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking at the picture - from your left - daralene (chasmeregma) - paula (grandmapaula) - pj (caren's daughter) - caren (nanacaren) - nicho (denise - australia). --- sam


mags7 said:


> So who is who?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it would be fun to go on a boat like that. At one time they had a paddle wheeler on the Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon for day & dinner cruises but I never had an opportunity to go. Of course here boatsmhave to be pulled out of the water in winter as the ice gets several feet deep.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was I even splurged and bought myself a warm sweater that will work as a jacket for me this winter. I'll see if I can get my iPad to connect and post a pic.


Oooh, nice sweater jacket. Looks really nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope you can retrieve your photos, technology is wonderful when it works but all bad when things go wrong.
> Im glad you got safely to & from your meet up with Denise & all the others. Here there are many big trucks on the road hauling crude oil from wells to the batteries & farmers hauling grain to the terminals ( our local elevators were closed & railways taken out so now we have to haul a minimum Of 60 miles) so I think nothing of driving on a road filled with them.
> 
> Julie, I think if rents here were like yours there would be many out on the street, $1600/month is more than many get for pensions.


We do have a growing number of homeless, Bonnie. My rent does almost equal my basic pension- so in effect I live on the supplementary benefits. I have to re-apply every quarter for these. I am sure this has to be costing the Department, but that is how it is, presently.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so thrilled. I found the pictures and the book. Figured that if I hooked the phone up as if to import pictures it might pull up the part that used to show all the time and is missing now. YAY :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It did!!! Of course then I couldn't figure out DH's password to get in and finish the order so had to wait for a call from him but all is finally done and now 2 of the books are ordered with the priceless pictures within. Priceless to me. :XD: :XD: :XD: You know how grandmas are.

Such a relief. Now to take a nap so I can get some work done. It is fun to have things neat but it sure is not easy for me to keep them that way. Once this company is over I should have time to start knitting again. Amazing that Nicho had company right before she left for this trip. She still made it! Thank goodness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

including me. i would love $1600 a month. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope you can retrieve your photos, technology is wonderful when it works but all bad when things go wrong.
> Im glad you got safely to & from your meet up with Denise & all the others. Here there are many big trucks on the road hauling crude oil from wells to the batteries & farmers hauling grain to the terminals ( our local elevators were closed & railways taken out so now we have to haul a minimum Of 60 miles) so I think nothing of driving on a road filled with them.
> 
> Julie, I think if rents here were like yours there would be many out on the street, $1600/month is more than many get for pensions.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We do have a growing number of homeless, Bonnie. My rent does almost equal my basic pension- so in effect I live on the supplementary benefits. I have to re-apply every quarter for these. I am sure this has to be costing the Department, but that is how it is, presently.


Thanks Julie. I can't say I would mind trucks at normal speeds, but the higher speeds on the highways with more lanes bother me. Prefer regular roads, but would have taken almost 3 hrs. just to get there going through all the little towns and with all the stop lights.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the good wishes on the photos. Don't know why but iPhoto looks different and all the listings aren't there so I hooked up the phone as if to import and the listings appeared and from there I could find the photo book. Don't know why the photos aren't showing though. When they do perhaps I can post one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so thrilled. I found the pictures and the book. Figured that if I hooked the phone up as if to import pictures it might pull up the part that used to show all the time and is missing now. YAY :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It did!!! Of course then I couldn't figure out DH's password to get in and finish the order so had to wait for a call from him but all is finally done and now 2 of the books are ordered with the priceless pictures within. Priceless to me. :XD: :XD: :XD: You know how grandmas are.
> 
> Such a relief. Now to take a nap so I can get some work done. It is fun to have things neat but it sure is not easy for me to keep them that way. Once this company is over I should have time to start knitting again. Amazing that Nicho had company right before she left for this trip. She still made it! Thank goodness.


so glad you got that sorted! I do hope you will get to the point of feeling you can knit again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I can't say I would mind trucks at normal speeds, but the higher speeds on the highways with more lanes bother me. Prefer regular roads, but would have taken almost 3 hrs. just to get there going through all the little towns and with all the stop lights.


That sounds quite a long trip, I guess in the towns you have to go slower.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had not picked that she was Chinese- had not read your whole post- very lovely voice.


Glad you got to hear her. Thought it might brighten your day. It did mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone for the good wishes on the photos. Don't know why but iPhoto looks different and all the listings aren't there so I hooked up the phone as if to import and the listings appeared and from there I could find the photo book. Don't know why the photos aren't showing though. When they do perhaps I can post one.


Handsome lad!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Handsome lad!


Oooh thanks. He went from being shorter than me to way taller than me. I love it. He's becoming a young man. So serious and more like an adult than a boy now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you got to hear her. Thought it might brighten your day. It did mine.


I already said it, but worth repeating, she has a lovely voice. Being Chinese I wonder when they would have stared her training?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh thanks. He went from being shorter than me to way taller than me. I love it. He's becoming a young man. So serious and more like an adult than a boy now.


My DGD is around that stage, too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I already said it, but worth repeating, she has a lovely voice. Being Chinese I wonder when they would have stared her training?


Good question. I know that with the voice it would be gently so it wasn't ruined, but I would imagine as a child. Would be lovely to know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My DGD is around that stage, too.


Isn't it amazing how one year they are still a child and the next they are a young adult and hormones are changing the way they act and think. Seems so long ago for us but now it's our grandchildren's turn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Good question. I know that with the voice it would be gently so it wasn't ruined, but I would imagine as a child. Would be lovely to know.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Isn't it amazing how one year they are still a child and the next they are a young adult and hormones are changing the way they act and think. Seems so long ago for us but now it's our grandchildren's turn.


Looking back it disappears too quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, what a handsome and talented grandson.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking back it disappears too quickly.


That is so very true--my "baby boy" will turn 26 tomorrow, and I feel as if I only blinked since he was born!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is so very true--my "baby boy" will turn 26 tomorrow, and I feel as if I only blinked since he was born!


 :thumbup: lol.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone for the good wishes on the photos. Don't know why but iPhoto looks different and all the listings aren't there so I hooked up the phone as if to import and the listings appeared and from there I could find the photo book. Don't know why the photos aren't showing though. When they do perhaps I can post one.


You have a handsome talented grandson Daralene and I would definitely love some curl in my hair
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, what a handsome and talented grandson.


Thank you. I remember you have such a beautiful daughter too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That is so very true--my "baby boy" will turn 26 tomorrow, and I feel as if I only blinked since he was born!


It doesn't change with time either. My son will be 47 and I wonder how that can be. Yesterday I was younger than him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You have a handsome talented grandson Daralene and I would definitely love some curl in my hair
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja. I agree about the curl. I always had bone straight hair and then with the hormonal change in my late years I got curls. Love them but not quite in control of them, especially since I am naturally gray and that has a quality all its own. :XD: :XD: :XD: But my wish for curly hair did come true. Took a while to fall asleep but finally had my nap and now it's quite late and I must get a little work done, so I'm off. Who was it that wanted the elves to help. I thought for sure while I was sleeping they would have time but those little tykes must have been napping too. They didn't do a single thing. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Who was it that wanted the elves to help. I thought for sure while I was sleeping they would have time but those little tykes must have been napping too. They didn't do a single thing. :roll:


I think all the elves are on vacation! Seems to be permanent vacation around here. LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Sonja. I agree about the curl. I always had bone straight hair and then with the hormonal change in my late years I got curls. Love them but not quite in control of them, especially since I am naturally gray and that has a quality all its own. :XD: :XD: :XD: But my wish for curly hair did come true. Took a while to fall asleep but finally had my nap and now it's quite late and I must get a little work done, so I'm off. Who was it that wanted the elves to help. I thought for sure while I was sleeping they would have time but those little tykes must have been napping too. They didn't do a single thing. :roll:


Straight straggly hair is what I have . Never know what to do with it 
I got a few things done this morning but by 2ish I gave up as I have a pain in my chest that just won't go . I thought if I kept moving it would work it's way out but no 9 o'clock in the evening and I still have it hopefully it will disappear over night 
Sonja


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone for the good wishes on the photos. Don't know why but iPhoto looks different and all the listings aren't there so I hooked up the phone as if to import and the listings appeared and from there I could find the photo book. Don't know why the photos aren't showing though. When they do perhaps I can post one.


Congrats on locating your precious pictures!!! What a relief! 
Also, what a good looking DGS. The curls are adorable!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Straight straggly hair is what I have . Never know what to do with it
> I got a few things done this morning but by 2ish I gave up as I have a pain in my chest that just won't go . I thought if I kept moving it would work it's way out but no 9 o'clock in the evening and I still have it hopefully it will disappear over night
> Sonja


Sonja, be careful with any chest pain. Don't put off visiting a medical facility especially if it doesn't go away!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Sonja, be careful with any chest pain. Don't put off visiting a medical facility especially if it doesn't go away!!


Swedenme, I missed this post and saw in Siouxann's post that you are having chest pain. I know you are tired of going to the doctor but you must get this checked out. Women die more often than men because of heart attacks because their symptoms aren't checked or not recognized. Might not be that, could be anxiety but the thing is, it must be checked. Sorry to sound preachy. Forgive me but please heed siouxann's and my words. I went to a lecture by a female heart specialist and was shocked to find out how many women die from heart attacks. I thought it was mainly men. It is the number 1 cause of death in women. Quite shocking as I thought it would be cancer. These are facts for the US so not sure about elsewhere. Women wait longer than men to go for help making it harder to help. OK, I'll stop.... Oh dear, now I am concerned as I see you are already late and going to bed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry I have not kept up better this week
Doctor sent home paperwork for myself, Greg and the teacher to fill out. Possibilities of A.D.H.D. with Gage &#128533;

Lots of phonecalls this week. Made and received.

Out yesterday with friends for lunch. Was my friend Daves birthday.
Got my O.D.S.P. paperwork mailed yesterday.

Plans to go to the storage unit and get stuff going.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was I even splurged and bought myself a warm sweater that will work as a jacket for me this winter. I'll see if I can get my iPad to connect and post a pic.


It does look very cozy. Enjoy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so thrilled. I found the pictures and the book. Figured that if I hooked the phone up as if to import pictures it might pull up the part that used to show all the time and is missing now. YAY :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It did!!! Of course then I couldn't figure out DH's password to get in and finish the order so had to wait for a call from him but all is finally done and now 2 of the books are ordered with the priceless pictures within. Priceless to me. :XD: :XD: :XD: You know how grandmas are.
> 
> Such a relief. Now to take a nap so I can get some work done. It is fun to have things neat but it sure is not easy for me to keep them that way. Once this company is over I should have time to start knitting again. Amazing that Nicho had company right before she left for this trip. She still made it! Thank goodness.


Looks like you gals had a great gabfest. So glad you found your pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Straight straggly hair is what I have . Never know what to do with it
> I got a few things done this morning but by 2ish I gave up as I have a pain in my chest that just won't go . I thought if I kept moving it would work it's way out but no 9 o'clock in the evening and I still have it hopefully it will disappear over night
> Sonja


Sonja, if you have pain in your chest you should be seeing a doctor. You are so busy worrying about your family, you need to take care of yourself.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, if you have pain in your chest you should be seeing a doctor. You are so busy worrying about your family, you need to take care of yourself.


As have other on this list pointed out, chest pain, of any type, is a Go to the doctor now, do not pass go sign. We were taught in our advanced cardiac care class that chest pain means to call the ambulance and the EMTs as the quicker you get the heart arteries unblocked, the better your chances are of not having large areas of necrosis and a non-functioning heart. Interestingly, denial is the second symptom of heart attacks. First is chest pain. Chew, quickly, a baby aspirin and go to the ER. Now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, what a nice looking GS, I love the hair. My hair is quite curly when short, because I had long hair much of my life it was just wavy. I like it that way because I just wash it & fluff with a comb & done. I've never owned a blow dryer in my life 

Well, I think I'm finally done canning for the year, I did the last of the tomatoes into spaghetti sauce today & cooked up a pumpkin. I still have a couple of boxes of cherry tomatoes, I'm going to pick through them & take some to the church supper Sunday & probably ditch the rest as I've eaten so many I should look like a tomatoe.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oooh, nice sweater jacket. Looks really nice.


It is very cosy I will getotsbof use from it this winter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I can't say I would mind trucks at normal speeds, but the higher speeds on the highways with more lanes bother me. Prefer regular roads, but would have taken almost 3 hrs. just to get there going through all the little towns and with all the stop lights.


I am like you preferring regular roads, unless I need to get someplace in a hurry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, kit pray you aren't responding as you are getting medical advise. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorry I have not kept up better this week
> Doctor sent home paperwork for myself, Greg and the teacher to fill out. Possibilities of A.D.H.D. with Gage 😕
> 
> Lots of phonecalls this week. Made and received.
> ...


Always good to see your snap shots, Mel!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie found the place easier than I thought and barring anything major internet is staying
> And I would definitely miss visiting with you all
> Sonja


We would certainly miss you as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a must for all you peanut butter lovers and coffee lovers....Sam are you reading this?

http://www.purewow.com/food/Caffeinated-Peanut-Butter-Is-a-Thing-That-Exists


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is so handsome! Love those curls.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you everyone for the good wishes on the photos. Don't know why but iPhoto looks different and all the listings aren't there so I hooked up the phone as if to import and the listings appeared and from there I could find the photo book. Don't know why the photos aren't showing though. When they do perhaps I can post one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you perhaps need to have this checked Sonja?

Please heed this advise from everyone. Not something to ignore.



Swedenme said:


> Straight straggly hair is what I have . Never know what to do with it
> I got a few things done this morning but by 2ish I gave up as I have a pain in my chest that just won't go . I thought if I kept moving it would work it's way out but no 9 o'clock in the evening and I still have it hopefully it will disappear over night
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you got to get out with friends.

Glad you got your paperwork mailed and are working on help for Gage.

Really like the rug in your room. I need something like that; multi colored geometric.


gagesmom said:


> Sorry I have not kept up better this week
> Doctor sent home paperwork for myself, Greg and the teacher to fill out. Possibilities of A.D.H.D. with Gage 😕
> 
> Lots of phonecalls this week. Made and received.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was so hoping you'd chime in on this.



flyty1n said:


> As have other on this list pointed out, chest pain, of any type, is a Go to the doctor now, do not pass go sign. We were taught in our advanced cardiac care class that chest pain means to call the ambulance and the EMTs as the quicker you get the heart arteries unblocked, the better your chances are of not having large areas of necrosis and a non-functioning heart. Interestingly, denial is the second symptom of heart attacks. First is chest pain. Chew, quickly, a baby aspirin and go to the ER. Now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I have spent the entire day (except for a 1-2 hour nap mid afternoon) working of cleaning, painting, purging, and organizing the pantry. When finished I will have to take a picture and post it. DH was emptying out the pantry when I woke up at 7:30. He then mopped and washed the shelves. Next thing I knew he was painting it with some white paint he found in the barn. I went up to the Dollar Tree store and got lots of large canisters and bins. Everything is getting stored in containers/bins/baskets and labeled. This way I will at a glance be able to see what we are low on or out of and also a big deterent on attracting bugs. I then labeled containers started going through what had been emptied from the pantry throwing out out of date items that had been shoved to the back and forgotten. Then started filling containers. We're both pretty tired now so will try to finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...I would be tired doing all that housework as well. So glad you are having help with it. Both of you will know where things are and take care to try to keep it that way.

So happy to see the pictures of the get together with Nicho. What a blessing for those of you along her travels.

Sonja...I vote for you to get checked out for the chest pain as well. 

Caren...Love your new jacket. It is so pretty and looks cozy. Looks like you have lost more weight since KAP.

Jamie...It is always a pleasure to see your smiling face as well.

I have read 25 pages tonight so cannot remember all that I would comment on. The boys and I paid the car insurance tonight and then went shopping for our wedding gift. We got some fun things to have instead of needed household items. The items were on the registry list as would love to have rather than needed items. We know they will enjoy the gifts and we were able to get a good deal on the gift. The groom knows what it is as we had to have him take it off the Amazon registry since we got the items at a store. He is delighted. I think he will be gifting DS#1 with one of the books he has authored and had published. We have talked to the groom's mother yesterday and today. She told me that they will get lots of use out of our gifts so I am pleased with our choice. She is going to see if one of the family members could let us stay at one of their homes the night before the wedding. If so, we will leave a day earlier and have more time to visit with the family. We have been friends for more than 27 years so we will have lots to talk about. Matthew will be bringing his cards with him as well. We are still planning on meeting with Sam on our return trip that Sunday and hoping Tami will be able to make it as well. Today I got the partially made quilt and I have found someone to quilt it. I had a lovely time shopping with the boys today and going to get a bite to eat as well. Tonight I am working on a few loads of laundry and making a drop stitch cowl. It is well past my bedtime so I need to get going. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer my home used to be very organized but between illnesses/surgeries, my oldest with her 5 moving in a few years ago and lived here 2 years, it just got sooooooo cluttered, messy, totally out of order. I am so thrilled to be getting so much done. I am extremely thrilled that DH has gotten on board and has been helping me so much. I think his involvement will be a big plus in helping keep it organized now. Also fewer folks here to "train" to put things up. Keep in in mind though...craft room always will seem to need help...LOL!

It sound like you and the boys will have such a nice trip to the wedding. I hope you will be able to stay as someone's home and therefore be able to goearlier and spend more time with family/friends. It will also be nice getting to see Sam and Tami on Sunday. Traveling mercies to you!


pacer said:


> Gwen...I would be tired doing all that housework as well. So glad you are having help with it. Both of you will know where things are and take care to try to keep it that way.
> 
> So happy to see the pictures of the get together with Nicho. What a blessing for those of you along her travels.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Look who came to visit today!


Caitlin gets prettier all the time.!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Before I forget, I messaged PurpleFi on Face Book a day or two ago when I saw her on line. She says hello to everyone. She is doing well, but doesn't have her computer back yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yummy food and BIG SMILES


Beautiful ladies!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I still talk about it. I am a bit concerned about those poisonous snakes and spiders you keep down there. You would need to keep those critters away from me.


Mary, I hate to tell you this, but we do have Copperhead snakes in Ohio. They used to be in just the southern half of the state, but about 15 years ago, a neighbor of my parents found a nest of them. He made sure he killed them all, as there were children in the neighborhood, and they were not normally found that far north.

I don't even like garter snakes. I know they do a lot of good, and keep the mice away, but I don't like them! Mice/rats either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A couple of photos from the drive home from Syracuse after meeting the KP ladies. I was glad to have Jamie drive home.


The food looks good, and the views of the lake are beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just gave myself a chuckle. I was using some blue spray paint a couple of hours ago. Just looked down at my feet and....I'm becoming a Smurf!
> If you don't know what that is it is a cartoon character that used to be pretty popular. In the photo it almost looks like bruising but it is not.
> 
> Also said I'd take a picture of Molly our lab/beagle mix. Here she is sleeping in one of the recliners. Ah, such a hard life...LOL


LOL Hello Mama Smurf! DGS Damien is 12. He is Arianna's big brother. He has decided that he is going to be Papa Smurf for Halloween. I knitted him a red slouchy beanie by request, for his costume. He will wear it all winter. It was in the mid 60's today when they came to pick it up. He put it on, and never took it off! I should text Amber (DD) tomorrow and ask her how long it was before he took it off!

Molly is a pretty dog.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is 👍👍


MMMMMM! My mouth is watering!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nooooo not me, I would never do that.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am back on good terms with all my old neighbours, apart from the Agent.
> The Insulation is all done and vacuumed up- apparently it is made from old plastic bottles.


I am glad. You should be cooler in the summer, and warmer in the winter now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do have skype - i just don't have it open very often - i should just turn it on and leave it. if i know someone is going to call i will turn it on but it tends to slow my system down if i leave it on all the time. --- sam


I don't open mine often, either. I forget about it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the news. I was wondering where she was. Didn't now she was having computer issues.


tami_ohio said:


> Before I forget, I messaged PurpleFi on Face Book a day or two ago when I saw her on line. She says hello to everyone. She is doing well, but doesn't have her computer back yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, here's a pic of Daisy May, she sweet and smart, she loves to come see Buster.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....yes since I also couldn't reach my feet to scrub them I had to wait until DH could scrub them for me while I showered! Back to normal now. How is Damien going to become "blue"? Did he say? Sounds like he really loves the red slouchy hat too.


tami_ohio said:


> LOL Hello Mama Smurf! DGS Damien is 12. He is Arianna's big brother. He has decided that he is going to be Papa Smurf for Halloween. I knitted him a red slouchy beanie by request, for his costume. He will wear it all winter. It was in the mid 60's today when they came to pick it up. He put it on, and never took it off! I should text Amber (DD) tomorrow and ask her how long it was before he took it off!
> 
> Molly is a pretty dog.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Would be a good Christmas gift too, from daughters or grands maybe...
> My boss got us all massage gift certificates on year for Christmas.


Good idea!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I use my skype mostly to chat with Julie. She will PM me when she sees me online or vis versa. This way we can talk without her having to use the phone; besides being able to see the person gives more detail since you can see facial expressions; also makes you feel more like neighbors. We will chat and knit together for quite awhile. 

If anyone ever wants to skype just send a PM first when you spot me online and I'll turn it on and away we go!


tami_ohio said:


> I don't open mine often, either. I forget about it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was I even splurged and bought myself a warm sweater that will work as a jacket for me this winter. I'll see if I can get my iPad to connect and post a pic.


Looks snuggly and warm! It seems like it was just yesterday you told us at KAP that you were getting married and moving to England, and here it is, you are leaving in 2 weeks! It doesn't seem like it has been that long.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm headed to bed. Still have so much to do with the housework and DH starts a job on Monday and I'm not sure how long it will last.
Ta-ta for now; TTYL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, hope you have a great time at the wedding & get a good visit with your friends. Safe travels.

Gwen, your house is going to be so organized, when your done I think you should start on mine.

Tami, thanks for the news on Purple, I was wondering why we hadn't heard from her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi to all, hope everyone is coping with life okay.
> 
> Not sure what happened to my version of the summary but there were gaps for names, so not sure what is happening/happened for who. Thoughts winging their way to you all.
> 
> ...


Good to see you, Heather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad. You should be cooler in the summer, and warmer in the winter now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, it is similar to one I wanted to knit. Now I don't have too. 😁


 :thumbup: That is not a bad thing.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-382040-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

